# S.H.I.T. Bombs



## pnoon

Many of you gorillas are familiar with the S.H.I.T. herf.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13259

Well, the S.H.I.Ters have come up with a plan. Each week we herf, we will be targeting gorillas with S.H.I.T. bombs.

So without further adieu:


----------



## zemekone

Be Afraid, be VERY AFRAID!


----------



## taltos

I don't know how they can bomb, KASR has all of the cigars.


----------



## zemekone

You are new huh? :r


----------



## galaga

taltos said:


> I don't know how they can bomb, KASR has all of the cigars.


:r



zemekone said:


> You are new huh? :r


:tpd:

Jamie: You can't get 'em all, Josie.
Josey Wales: That's a fact.
Jamie: How come you're doing this, then?
Josey Wales: Because I ain't got nothin' better to do.


----------



## Bigwaved

All I know is that my wife hates it when I send her a fart bomb.


----------



## icehog3

galaga said:


> :r
> 
> :tpd:
> 
> Jamie: You can't get 'em all, Josie.
> Josey Wales: That's a fact.
> Jamie: How come you're doing this, then?
> Josey Wales: Because I ain't got nothin' better to do.


Fletcher: Captain Terrel is a bloodthirsty son-of-a-bitch! He is a looter and a pillager! He's the worst enemy those men have got! 
Senator: Nah... the war's over. Our side won the war, and now we must busy ourselves winning the peace... and Fletcher, there's an old saying, "To the victors belong the spoils". 
Fletcher: There's another old saying, Senator... "Don't piss down my back and tell me it's rainin'".

Way to go, S.H.I.T. Herf Crew!


----------



## KASR

This can't end well. Go get em!!


----------



## pnoon

Just to clarify. We are targeting one gorilla each week. Collectively, we will contribute. Collectively, we will decide on the target.


----------



## The Professor

Go get 'em, S.H.I.T.-heads!!!!!


----------



## DonJefe

Awesome! Bomb the S.H.I.T. out of 'em!!


----------



## Old Sailor

Damn, this can't be good:r


----------



## fireman43

Get em!! This ought to be fun to watch!


----------



## volfan

bunch of s.h.i.t. bombers banding together, this should be excellent.

scottie


----------



## ResIpsa

S.H.I.T.T.Y. cigars.....coming soon to a PO near you!


----------



## RPB67

The target better beware. 

Great Idea guys. What a way to give back.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

This is going to stank up the place. Go get'em fellas.:gn


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Great idea!! This should make for some interesting posts...

Are you going to include the little molded plastic pieces of poo with each one?


----------



## galaga

Aladdin Sane said:


> Great idea!! This should make for some interesting posts...
> 
> Are you going to include the little molded plastic pieces of poo with each one?


We would never ever do that.....but if you see any of these in the box, werd;

*-DON"T POP THEM -*

we have them specially made


----------



## backwoods

AAAAWWWWW C.R.A.P!!!! the jungle better sleep with one eye open 


go get em boys!


----------



## pnoon

And the first of many is on the way.


----------



## King James

Uh oh! the S.H.I.T is about to hit the fan!


----------



## yayson

galaga said:


> We would never ever do that.....but if you see any of these in the box, werd;
> 
> *-DON"T POP THEM -*
> 
> we have them specially made


that's good stuff right there


----------



## burninator

This could be the end of the jungle as we know it.


----------



## SD Beerman

This is one way to get rid of those cremosas we have stocked up. Not to mention the green iguanas. :r


----------



## Habanolover

WOW!!! Can't wait to see these start landing.o o


----------



## Bigwaved

SD Beerman said:


> This is one way to get rid of those cremosas we have stocked up. Not to mention the green iguanas. :r


the first one must be headed to Frank...


----------



## Puffy69

taltos said:


> I don't know how they can bomb, KASR has all of the cigars.


bitch. please..:r


----------



## montecristo#2

S.H.I.T. bombs - just classic!

Reminds me of Billy Madison: "Don't tell me my business, Devil Woman. Call the fire department, this one's outta control." :r 

I guess they get lit on fire as well, so everything should be good. This should be interesting. . .


----------



## drevim

Get'em guys!! This is a very cool idea. No one will sleep well, knowing each Thursday, it could all go bad.


----------



## hollywood

Great idea guys!! This should prove to be very fun to watch!!:mn :ss


----------



## j6ppc

Will be interesting to see where it lands.
In any case knowing that crew - it will be good!


----------



## replicant_argent

A dangerous place, the S.H.I.T list


----------



## Eternal Rider

I have my popcorn, now for the show!!
o o o 

This should be interesting to watch as it unfolds.


----------



## SDmate

Musta been a dud Pete..... 
did ya check all the fuses before ya shipped it....


----------



## galaga

SDmate said:


> Musta been a dud Pete.....
> did ya check all the fuses before ya shipped it....


He musta forgot to light the cordite...............


----------



## RenoB

This is cutting edge stuff. The MoB likes cutting edge stuff.

WTG!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan

:r Old guys. o w/xtra garlic salt.


----------



## Bigwaved

They probably used the Pony Express route, since that is what they grew up with...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Well, all I can say is S.H.I.T. that hurts... it arrived today... almost got it yesterday but they gave to the wrong post man... :ss

it's a fine collection and pictures will be coming later as soon as I clear some of the rubble out of the way... :bl


----------



## galaga

DriftyGypsy said:


> Well, all I can say is S.H.I.T. that hurts... it arrived today... almost got it yesterday but they gave to the wrong post man... :ss
> 
> it's a fine collection and pictures will be coming later as soon as I clear some of the rubble out of the way... :bl


You forgot to light the fuse Pete -- he's still talking & walking


----------



## Bigwaved

Nice! Congrats, DG.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*Okay here you go folks, here is what a S.H.I.T. Bomb looks like...

*


----------



## Bigwaved

Yup. That has some finger prints on it. LOL.


----------



## DonJefe

DriftyGypsy said:


> *Okay here you go folks, here is what a S.H.I.T. Bomb looks like...
> 
> *


What a bunch of S.H.I.T.!! :r

Good choice of targets guys!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan

Well, they did actually pull it off! :r WTG guys!!

Enjoy Drifty! :ss


----------



## pnoon

DriftyGypsy said:


> *Okay here you go folks, here is what a S.H.I.T. Bomb looks like...
> 
> *


We hope you enjoy the smokes, Drifty. You are the first recipient of a S.H.I.T. Bomb. There will be more.

Hmmmmmmm. . . . Let's see. Who will it be next week? :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy

pnoon said:


> We hope you enjoy the smokes, Drifty. You are the first recipient of a S.H.I.T. Bomb. There will be more.
> 
> Hmmmmmmm. . . . Let's see. Who will it be next week? :ss


I am sure I will enjoy them... and at least I don't have to worry next week...


----------



## volfan

nice target and great bomb


----------



## j6ppc

volfan said:


> nice target and great bomb


Agreed. Nice job S.H.I.T. crew


----------



## backwoods

nice hit on DG:ss 

Congrats!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

DriftyGypsy said:


> *Okay here you go folks, here is what a S.H.I.T. Bomb looks like...
> 
> *
> 
> Coming Soon!


It's Peter's fault... :ss:ss:ss


----------



## j6ppc

DriftyGypsy said:


> It's Peter's fault... :ss:ss:ss


Thats right - blame the old guy :SM


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Thats right - blame the old guy :SM


:tg


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Freakin' old guys :r :r

Ok I fixed the original pic post but here it is again in all its glory


----------



## icehog3

Great choice of targets Gents!! Great bunch of smokes too! Enjoy them Drifty!!


----------



## The Professor

Very nice and S.H.I.T.-ty job!!! Enjoy those smokes, bro. :ss :ss


----------



## Puffy69

nice one guys..great target..


----------



## pnoon

The next bomb has been armed. :mn


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> The next bomb has been armed. :mn


Oh, S.H.I.T.!! :r


----------



## ComicBookFreak

WTG Guys! Enjoy Drifty.

CBF:w


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> The next bomb has been armed. :mn


o :ss


----------



## SD Beerman

The next bomb has been sent. Just a few sticks for some deserving Gorilla. There are so many of you out there we have a tough time on Thursday nights. Last week we all had to have an extra smoke and a nip of 23 yr old rum (thanks to Goatlocker.) :ss :al


----------



## pnoon

So to recap, targets destroyed so far are:

Drifty Gypsy
The Professor
gvarsity
Who will be next? 
Even we don't know until Thursday night!  :al :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX

You know who should be next???? Poker!

That bastard hasn't been bombed in a long time... you should bomb him with Toscani's :r :r


----------



## SDmate

LasciviousXXX said:


> You know who should be next???? Poker!
> 
> That bastard hasn't been bombed in a long time... you should bomb him with Toscani's :r :r


how bout with grape swishers ...hell yeah...:ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX

SDmate said:


> how bout with grape swishers ...hell yeah...:ss


Now you're talkin' bro!!! Don't forget the ever-pungent PEACH flavor as well :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

LasciviousXXX said:


> Now you're talkin' bro!!! Don't forget the ever-pungent PEACH flavor as well :tu


I have a White Owl Green Apple I could part with. :dr


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> I have a White Owl Green Apple I could part with. :dr


And could you spare some your extra large man sized Depends??? :bx


----------



## icehog3

galaga said:


> And could you spare some your extra large man sized Depends??? :bx


Oh, Snap! :r


----------



## SDmate

o :tu :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> And could you spare some your extra large man sized Depends??? :bx


You do know I am bringin' one for you now, right? That ought to look sweet with your black socks.


----------



## SD Beerman

Bigwaved said:


> You do know I am bringin' one for you now, right? That ought to look sweet with your black socks.


His black socks and sandals.


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> You do know I am bringin' one for you now, right? That ought to look sweet with your black socks.


As long as they're extra large, I'm OK. :tu


----------



## Badkarma

Ahh.....thats a little more information than I needed!!!

The Prof. deserves everything he gets!!!!!! great hit guys.

Karma


----------



## galaga

S.H.I.T.

0306 2400 0003 3365 9457

:ss


----------



## stormin

Give 'em S.H.I.T. fellas! :tu


----------



## pistol

Thanks guys, totally uncalled for!


----------



## galaga

pistol said:


> Thanks guys, totally uncalled for!


Your Welcome -- 
ps there were eight cigars in there right? Or did I forget something (again)?


----------



## pistol

galaga said:


> Your Welcome --
> ps there were eight cigars in there right? Or did I forget something (again)?


 I'm a jackazz! I opened the package in my truck and I left the other three on the passenger's seat! Will post additional pics ASAP! BTW, what's the unbanded fella?


----------



## galaga

pistol said:


> I'm a jackazz! I opened the package in my truck and I left the other three on the passenger's seat! Will post additional pics ASAP! BTW, what's the unbanded fella?


:r Good to see you couldn't wait to open it.
(I thought I'd forgot)
A Nestors Reserve 1989 (second, no less) I took the cello off so as to not hurt the other naked smokes, but the cello was yello


----------



## Bigwaved

pistol said:


> I'm a jackazz! I opened the package in my truck and I left the other three on the passenger's seat! Will post additional pics ASAP! BTW, what's the unbanded fella?


:r A little excited or old and forgetful before your time?


----------



## pistol

galaga said:


> :r Good to see you couldn't wait to open it.
> (I thought I'd forgot)
> A Nestors Reserve 1989 (second, no less) I took the cello off so as to not hurt the other naked smokes, but the cello was yello


Awesome, thanks a bunch again! Dave- yeah, I was touched, got a little excited


----------



## pistol

galaga said:


> :r Good to see you couldn't wait to open it.
> (I thought I'd forgot)
> A Nestors Reserve 1989 (second, no less) I took the cello off so as to not hurt the other naked smokes, but the cello was yello


So that Nestor is almost 20 years old? I really appreciate it; I don't know if you saw the thread, but my daily "dog walker" is the Nestor Maduro. I'm excited to compare my new ones to this older guy!


----------



## SD Beerman

pistol said:


> Awesome, thanks a bunch again! Dave- yeah, I was touched, got a little excited


Yeah, I get a little excited when I get touched:r


----------



## Bigwaved

SD Beerman said:


> Yeah, I get a little excited when I get touched:r


Note to self:

Do NOT flick SD Beerman on the ear...


----------



## pistol

SD Beerman said:


> Yeah, I get a little excited when I get touched:r


Larry, did you just touch me?!


----------



## galaga

pistol said:


> So that Nestor is almost 20 years old? I really appreciate it; I don't know if you saw the thread, but my daily "dog walker" is the Nestor Maduro. I'm excited to compare my new ones to this older guy!


Naw, we bought it about 8 months ago. But the wrapper, from 1989, was found in a warehouse, yadda yadda...........I would guess they are about 5 years old.


----------



## SDmate

:mn this ones gonna hurt :ss 
0103 8555 7499 5399 3784:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Naw, we bought it about 8 months ago. But the wrapper, from 1989, was found in a warehouse, yadda yadda...........I would guess they are about 5 years old.


Are those in dog years? Or African swallows?


----------



## KASR

*Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

So I just participated in the shotpass present by SHAGGY and it gave me a great idea for a box pass that will ultimately benefits everyone involved in more ways than just getting some cigars that they look OR cigars that they have wanted to try. Here's the concept:

10 Gorilla's stranded on an island with Jeff Probst.....errrr...wait a minute...
Ok, 10 gorilla's paired up with professional dancers.....

Ok, that's not right either....

*
Ok, for reals:*

10 Gorilla's with a *MINIMUM* of 10 Positive Trader Feedback will participate in the BOXPASS.
The BOXPASS list will be generated at random - and only KASR will know the order until the final list is placed inside the box
KASR will pack a box full of PREMIUM sticks for the pass
KASR will also pack a *BOMB* for the person that he has to send to first.
The first person on the list to receive the package can take and put cigars of equal value, enjoy the BOMB they received, and THEN place their own BOMB in the package for the next person on the list
The KARMA-PASS will continue till the end of the list and everyone enjoys some cigars, a bomb and a smile!
So in essence, this is a modified PIF/Boxpass

What will make this fun is that you won't know when or by who you will be bombed by in the pass....but you know that you will be bombed!!!

So who's game?


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Ok...I'm down:tu


----------



## smokinpoke

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

sucks to be me.....have fun sounds like a great contest.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I'll do it. I may regret this one... but I'll do it...

That is, if you don't mind having some of the same people you had in KASR pass #1.


----------



## dstaccone

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

So close but so far away, I'll be sure to keep my eyes on this one. I really like the idea KASR.


----------



## glovepuppy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Sounds like fun. Count me in.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

1.) Boonedoggle
2.) Greerzilla
3.) Glovepuppy

Sorry Rob...You need to start trading more dammit!!!


----------



## smokinpoke

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> 1.) Boonedoggle
> 2.) Greerzilla
> 3.) Glovepuppy
> 
> Sorry Rob...You need to start trading more dammit!!!


I know I know once August rolls around I might be able to give you some competition but for right now it's slim pickens.


----------



## chip

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

:tg


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

1.) Boonedoggle
2.) Greerzilla
3.) Glovepuppy
4.) chip
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> 1.) Boonedoggle
> 2.) Greerzilla
> 3.) Glovepuppy
> 4.) chip
> 5.) n3uka
> 6.)
> 7.)
> 8.)
> 9.)
> 10.)


:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I'm game if theres still room/..


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I'm in if there is still room.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

1.) Boonedoggle
2.) Greerzilla
3.) Glovepuppy
4.) chip
5.) n3uka
6.) Detriotpha357
7.) TimButz2
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Count me in if there is still room


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

1.) Boonedoggle
2.) Greerzilla
3.) Glovepuppy
4.) chip
5.) n3uka
6.) Detriotpha357
7.) TimButz2
8.) Av_addict
9.)
10.)


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Two more spots left....who wants to join in some expectant-smacking around!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

great idea aaron


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Sounds fun - I'll sign up if there's still room!


----------



## jovenhut

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Count me in if there is room


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Count me in if you have room.


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

This sounds like a great idea, but as usual, it looks like I am late again. Hopefully, there will be a second round.


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Nooo How could i miss out on this damnnn... All because im at work


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

1.) Boonedoggle
2.) Greerzilla
3.) Glovepuppy
4.) chip
5.) n3uka
6.) Detriotpha357
7.) TimButz2
8.) Av_addict
9.) Trogdor
10.) jovenhut
11.) Eternal Rider
12.) Rockyr
13.) shaggy

13 is a round number for me!!! Ok, everyone send me your addy to my message box!


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> 1.) Boonedoggle
> 2.) Greerzilla
> 3.) Glovepuppy
> 4.) chip
> 5.) n3uka
> 6.) Detriotpha357
> 7.) TimButz2
> 8.) Av_addict
> 9.) Trogdor
> 10.) jovenhut
> 11.) Eternal Rider
> 12.) Rockyr
> 13.) shaggy
> 
> 13 is a round number for me!!! Ok, everyone send me your addy to my message box!


CONGRATS on the 3,800 by the way! :tu


----------



## mike32312

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I think 14 would be a better number. :r :tu hint hint.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

1.) Boonedoggle
2.) Greerzilla
3.) Glovepuppy
4.) chip
5.) n3uka
6.) Detriotpha357
7.) TimButz2
8.) Av_addict
9.) Trogdor
10.) jovenhut
11.) Eternal Rider
12.) Rockyr
13.) shaggy
14.) mike32312


----------



## mike32312

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> 1.) Boonedoggle
> 2.) Greerzilla
> 3.) Glovepuppy
> 4.) chip
> 5.) n3uka
> 6.) Detriotpha357
> 7.) TimButz2
> 8.) Av_addict
> 9.) Trogdor
> 10.) jovenhut
> 11.) Eternal Rider
> 12.) Rockyr
> 13.) shaggy
> 14.) mike32312


Thanks K...your the bestest. :tu


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

15 sounds like a nice number - Please count me in


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

1.) Boonedoggle
2.) Greerzilla
3.) Glovepuppy
4.) chip
5.) n3uka
6.) Detriotpha357
7.) TimButz2
8.) Av_addict
9.) Trogdor
10.) jovenhut
11.) Eternal Rider
12.) Rockyr
13.) shaggy
14.) mike32312
15.) kjd2121

That's it...this boxpass is close! The list is being generated and the box will go out in a few days! *Let the MADNESS BEGIN!!!!*


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Still missing ADDY's for: glovepuppy, Trogdor, and KJD2121 - if you want to be included, I need you 3 to PMme ASAP so we can get this going.


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Damn it I've got to get better at sniffing out these deals quicker...have fun all:hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

LOL 15 people this list is bombing:mn


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL 15 people this list is bombing:mn


I know...it's going to be MADNESS! LOL!


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Looks like I inspired this pass possibly with the carnage I hit KASR with in our last pass. It definitly was a lot of fun, Research your target and put a crater in the place their peaceful homes once stood. :ss


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



BigGreg said:


> Looks like I inspired this pass possibly with the carnage I hit KASR with in our last pass. It definitly was a lot of fun, Research your target and put a crater in the place their peaceful homes once stood. :ss


Yep..I hold you responsible! LOL!


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Last man inline doesn't stand a chance. There will nothing left of your bomb shelter after this.


----------



## glovepuppy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

PM sent. 
Sorry 'bout the delay.


----------



## fireman43

Man down.....
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=859911#post859911

Thanks guys for the awesome package!! Way over the top, and a prime example of the generosity of the Gorillas here in the Jungle. Thank you!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

List has been generated!!! Box is being prepped tonight and the FIRST BOMB to go in the package will also be assembled.....I really do pray for the poor soul that gonna get it too! LOL!


----------



## pnoon

fireman43 said:


> Man down.....
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=859911#post859911
> 
> Thanks guys for the awesome package!! Way over the top, and a prime example of the generosity of the Gorillas here in the Jungle. Thank you!


Well deserved, Joe. We're glad you are a part of da jungle.


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Boy oh Boy !!!!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

is it me???
is it me????

cant wait


----------



## White97Jimmy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Doh...Look what happens when I work too much...I miss a box pass.

Oh well. Least I won't be getting my house demolished!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

OK, here are the sticks that are going inside of the boxpass:

And here's the box prepped and ready to go out the door to the first person on the randomly generated list....BUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Boxpass and bomb ready!

Here we go guys...have fun with this one...can't wait to see the carnage!!!!!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Shameless bump for easy access


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> Shameless bump for easy access


Lets get it started......... (;


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Lets get it started......... (;


It has started. First in line should get it today.


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I can't stand it!!!

Is it me??? :r


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> I can't stand it!!!
> 
> Is it me??? :r


You *never* know...buwahahahaha!!
I will say this tho: the first bomb really sets the bar.


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> You *never* know...buwahahahaha!!
> I will say this tho: the first bomb really sets the bar.


I hate you

:tg :ss


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

(S.H.I.T.) Bombs Away!
9101 7850 9140 1113 2248


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

i hope i get it before boone...i am kinda likein bombing him


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I got the box today and I will be making my puts and takes tonight. I got to do some shopping for my bomb for the next unfortunate soul on the list.

Thanks
Harland


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Glad it got your safely, Harland! Enjoy the boxpass and the KARMA-BOMB!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

am i next????
am i???
am i???

:r


----------



## smokinpoke

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Gurka Perfecto's :dr . Okay so I am not a part of this box pass but I will chime in occassionally. This looks like an awesome bunch of cigars.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



smokinpoke said:


> Gurka Perfecto's :dr . Okay so I am not a part of this box pass but I will chime in occassionally. This looks like an awesome bunch of cigars.


Yea, the Gurhka legend perfectos are some mighty fine smokes...thought I'd let someone find out as well.


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

The box is enroute to the next victum of this pass. I just hope he survives.
DC#03070020000551249839

It will only hurt a little bit:r 
Now to wait.
Enjoy 
Harland


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

is it me????
is it me???
please be me!!!!


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> is it me????
> is it me???
> please be me!!!!


Only time will tell.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Takes and puts, Harland?


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I forgot to list my puts and takes.
I didn't take any, but I put in a La Auora Platinum Perferido, A Don Lino Africa Kifaro and a Royal Jamaica Gold Belicoso

Harland


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Eternal Rider said:


> I forgot to list my puts and takes.
> I didn't take any, but I put in a La Auora Platinum Perferido, A Don Lino Africa Kifaro and a Royal Jamaica Gold Belicoso
> 
> Harland


No takes?!?! What kind of shenanigans are you trying to pull here? :ss


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I was planning on it, but while I was packing everything up and preparing my bomb I forgot to do any takes.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

:r

too funny harland


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Bump for easy access.... I can't wait for my turn... I've got one heck of a bomb lined up...


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> Bump for easy access.... I can't wait for my turn... I've got one heck of a bomb lined up...


Way to get in the spirit!


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

My bomb was deliered today. Now for the show.


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Eternal Rider said:


> My bomb was deliered today. Now for the show.


All I can say is that Harland just destroyed Long Island, there is absolutely nothing left of it after his massive bomb. I am having dinner with the inlaws so I will post pics and my takes & puts later on. And then plot my assault on the next victim. Thanks you Harland you are one very generous BOTL.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

We demand pics!


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> We demand pics!


I'll get them up around 9:00PM EST. Sorry your gonna have to wait:tg


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



TimButz2 said:


> I'll get them up around 9:00PM EST. Sorry your gonna have to wait:tg


9:00!?!?!

Can't.... take.... the... suspense!!!!!

:r

Enjoy dinner!


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Ok fellas I've made you wait long enough, here is the damage inflicted by Harland.

View attachment 11558


As you can see I'm still dazed & confused from the "haymaker" he through at me.

As for my takes & puts:

Takes:

La Aurora Preferido Platinum
Asthon VSG
Rocky Patel Edge Maduro
Don Lino Africa

Puts:

Padilla Miami 8 & 11
Olivia Master Blends III
AF Anejo # 46
Graycliff Espresso
Punch Champion

I'm have to do some searching for the next victim, hopefully I can get this out tomorrow but if not it will go out Monday morning. I'll post a DC# when it goes out.

Again THAnK YOU HARLAND for the incrediable bomb you sent, it was way over the top.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

WOW, that's a very nice, bomb. WTG, Harland. Now, I need to plan my own bomb.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



avo_addict said:


> WOW, that's a very nice, bomb. WTG, Harland. Now, I need to plan my own bomb.


:tpd: what's up with those shennanigens? I THOUGHT I had a killer bomb all planned out, not I'm left wondering how I can even come close to that?


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> :tpd: what's up with those shennanigens? I THOUGHT I had a killer bomb all planned out, not I'm left wondering how I can even come close to that?


:tpd: too


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Great hit Harland! And great takes/puts tim!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

the bar is definately set very high already
but i will have an excuse....i am a canuck...:r

very nice job by the both of you

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

We try to go above and beyoud the call of duty ewhen we are bombing.


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

The bomb I received was certainly unexpected
With that said the next victim has been selected
Now it is my turn to play
the box has been sent on its way
With it my bomb was sent
I'm sure it will leave a gigantic dent

DC# 0306 1070 0004 0710 4742


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

is it me??? 
is it me???

i hope it is me!!!!

hey...where are your puts and takes???


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> is it me???
> is it me???
> 
> i hope it is me!!!!
> 
> hey...where are your puts and takes???


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=876017&postcount=71

He put them down on the last page... :ss


----------



## pnoon

So to recap, targets destroyed so far are:

Drifty Gypsy
The Professor
gvarsity
pistol
fireman43
muziq
Who will be next? 
Even we don't know until Thursday night!  :al :ss


----------



## The Professor

Just insane! You really are a S.H.I.T.ty bunch!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

We should have a "boxpass" wrap up post of all the bombs that have been sent and delivered for this thread. So if you are able, please take a picture of the bomb you received and I'll put together a "group picture" (as it were) to celebrate the pass!  Keep it going gang!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



TimButz2 said:


> The bomb I received was certainly unexpected
> With that said the next victim has been selected
> Now it is my turn to play
> the box has been sent on its way
> With it my bomb was sent
> I'm sure it will leave a gigantic dent
> 
> DC# 0306 1070 0004 0710 4742


Received the box today. I have to say that Tim is not kidding with his gigantic bomb. I will post the pic later tonight and I will definitely need to do some shopping.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



avo_addict said:


> Received the box today. I have to say that Tim is not kidding with his gigantic bomb. I will post the pic later tonight and I will definitely need to do some shopping.


Most excellent! I'm glad to see that the karma-bombpass is proceeding so smoothly! AVO: check your PM's


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

OK, look at the damage TimButz inflicted on me. The bar has been set at a very high level.









Sorry, I can't resist opening the bag o nuts 



















I will do some shopping tomorrow, so I will ship the box to the next victim either tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest


----------



## glovepuppy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

CRIPES!!! This pass is going to systematically take out numerous areas in the States! :tu


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

what did i get myself into????????:r


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



avo_addict said:


> Received the box today. I have to say that Tim is not kidding with his gigantic bomb. I will post the pic later tonight and I will definitely need to do some shopping.


Hey Jim,

Glad the box arrived safe and sound. Hope you enjoyed the selection of smokes I sent. As for the other goodies, I like to have a little port every once in awhile with a nice smoke. As for the coffee I hope I don't offend anybody with the Imus coffee but I figured it might be a collectors item these days. As for the nuts, well I hope your not a cubbies fan(LETS GO METS!!!)

Glad you enjoyed the bomb.


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> what did i get myself into????????:r


You just made a death wish, Maybe!!!:r :r


----------



## SD Beerman

The missile is on it's way.:tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



TimButz2 said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> Glad the box arrived safe and sound. Hope you enjoyed the selection of smokes I sent. As for the other goodies, I like to have a little port every once in awhile with a nice smoke. As for the coffee I hope I don't offend anybody with the Imus coffee but I figured it might be a collectors item these days. As for the nuts, well I hope your not a cubbies fan(LETS GO METS!!!)
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the bomb.


Oh, don't worry about the selection...they're all great smokes and I have not tried most of them. What kind of Boli is the one with the '05 label?

I have never tried port really, so I am looking forward to enjoy it with a cigar. The nuts are good and I think they will be gone by tomorrow. The wife is eating them as I write 

Thanks again for the bomb, Tim.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> what did i get myself into????????:r


by the end of this boxpass, gorillas might end up just shipping whole humidors :r


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



n3uka said:


> by the end of this boxpass, gorillas might end up just shipping whole humidors :r


Bite your tongue!!!


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

wow you guys got this thing going and its looking great. Glad I could inspire a little havok in the jungle. If your in on this one I hope your hiding in a basement or perferabally a bomb shelter.


----------



## galaga

Tick, tick, tick, tick ........................... :r ( You D!CK )


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Tick, tick, tick, tick ........................... :r ( You D!CK )


Hope to see this one land today!


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Tick, tick, tick, tick ........................... :r ( You D!CK )


long time no post where the h3ll ya been ya OBDG


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Bump for easy access.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

OK, I have the box ready to go. I will drop it off at the PO shortly (I have a PO that is open 24 hours).

Takes:
Royal Jamaica
Graycliff Espresso
Gurkha Perfecto
Hoyo Petit Robusto

Puts:
RP OWR Torpedo Maduro
La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro
Perdomo Lot 23 Toro Maduro
Hoyo Epi #1 (08/05)
PLPC (10/06)

I have to replace the box with a bigger one because this bomb is ginormous !!!


----------



## DonWeb

pnoon said:


> So to recap, targets destroyed so far are:
> 
> Drifty Gypsy
> The Professor
> gvarsity
> pistol
> fireman43
> muziq


very deserving list of targets, and then ...

http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shitbombgf7.jpg

ha, HA!! I have been S.H.A.T upon. too much sun, has scrambled your noggins. like i should be included in with the likes of Drifty or the Professor.

Ha!! I laugh at your most obvious mistake - and i'm keeping the goods!

p.s.: i'm honored guys, and really stoked!


----------



## Bigwaved

Nice one, AARPies.


----------



## DonWeb

galaga said:


> Tick, tick, tick, tick ........................... :r ( You D!CK )





SDmate said:


> long time no post where the h3ll ya been ya OBDG


dammit, mate... when someone calls me a dick - you're supposed to have my back. (guess you were indisposed)


----------



## pnoon

DonWeb said:


> very deserving list of targets, and then ...
> 
> http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shitbombgf7.jpg
> 
> ha, HA!! I have been S.H.A.T upon. too much sun, has scrambled your noggins. like i should be included in with the likes of Drifty or the Professor.
> 
> Ha!! I laugh at your most obvious mistake - and i'm keeping the goods!
> 
> p.s.: i'm honored guys, and really stoked!


No mistake, Tony.
We were kicking around names of potential targets. Your name came up and almost simultaneously, everyone said, "Yeah!" 
It was an easy choice, my friend.
Enjoy.


----------



## ResIpsa

nice job on a deserving target guys. Enjoy tony!


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



avo_addict said:


> OK, I have the box ready to go. I will drop it off at the PO shortly (I have a PO that is open 24 hours).
> 
> Takes:
> Royal Jamaica
> Graycliff Espresso
> Gurkha Perfecto
> Hoyo Petit Robusto
> 
> Puts:
> RP OWR Torpedo Maduro
> La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro
> Perdomo Lot 23 Toro Maduro
> Hoyo Epi #1 (08/05)
> PLPC (10/06)
> 
> I have to replace the box with a bigger one because this bomb is ginormous !!!


Nice job an the takes and puts Jim, sound like you have something big in-store for the next victim. By the way that Graycliff Espresso is a dynamite smoke.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

The box is on its way to the next victim.

Tim, I can't wait to try the graycliff espresso. Everyone said it is better than the blue or red label.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Great takes/puts!


----------



## SD Beerman

Enjoy Tony. :ss


----------



## galaga

Enjoy Bro -- :ss :tu


----------



## SDmate

galaga said:


> Tick, tick, tick, tick ........................... :r ( You D!CK )





DonWeb said:


> very deserving list of targets, and then ...
> 
> http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shitbombgf7.jpg
> 
> ha, HA!! I have been S.H.A.T upon. too much sun, has scrambled your noggins. like i should be included in with the likes of Drifty or the Professor.
> 
> Ha!! I laugh at your most obvious mistake - and i'm keeping the goods!
> 
> p.s.: i'm honored guys, and really stoked!


You lucky D!CK!!
enjoy mate:tu


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

am i next??? am i??? am i????

(i just have to do that now :r)


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> am i next??? am i??? am i????
> 
> (i just have to do that now :r)


Hmmm...let me look down the list and seeeee......

LOL!


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> am i next??? am i??? am i????
> 
> (i just have to do that now :r)


DOWN BOY DOWN.


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> am i next??? am i??? am i????
> 
> (i just have to do that now :r)


Your time will come then Bam!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> am i next??? am i??? am i????
> 
> (i just have to do that now :r)


I don't think I see your name on the list


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Bump for easy access.

Was there a tracking number Jim?


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

is it coming to me???
is it coming to me???

if so it might be a bit bein a weeeeee bit north of all u'ous guys


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> Bump for easy access.
> 
> Was there a tracking number Jim?


Sorry, I lost my postal receipt and forgot to write down the tracking number.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Bumpage for the karma-bombpass!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

is it me???? 
is it me????

opps....where the heck is the box???


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> is it me????
> is it me????
> 
> opps....where the heck is the box???


Looming somewhere over this side of the hemisphere me hopes!


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Someone is going to hurt I just don't remember who!!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

this is takin a long time.....almost canada long
:r


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> this is takin a long time.....almost canada long
> :r


Crap - he let CANADIANS in on this pass? What was he thinking??!! :hn :hn


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

*Missile Away!*


----------



## stig

GOAT LOCKER said:


> *Missile Away!*


Here we go again.

I think that someone is going to have to teach all of you a lesson.


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

We have to be nice to the Canadians every once in awhile, even though they have the slowest posal service in the World. They do have Gerbils too.

Harland


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Eternal Rider said:


> We have to be nice to the Canadians every once in awhile, even though they have the slowest posal service in the World. They do have Gerbils too.
> 
> Harland


Gerbils?? I hoped you poked enough air holes.


----------



## galaga

stig said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> I think that someone is going to have to teach all of you a lesson.


:tg Ah, put a sock in it. I have it on good authority your grandma wore combat boots. Go get 'em sailor.... :bx


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Jim you sneaky bastage. My wife called and the box arrived about an hour ago. She couldn't believe how big it was.

I had to take an unexpected business trip so I won't be able to take pics or have takes and puts until at least tomorrow, maybe a day or two later. I'll do my best not to delay the box.

I can't wait to actually see it when I get home!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Woohoo! Nice one avo!  Can't wait to see the carnage!


----------



## stig

galaga said:


> :tg Ah, put a sock in it. I have it on good authority your grandma wore combat boots. Go get 'em sailor.... :bx


Yeah.......................Well er........................there is a lot of truth to that. She had a bunch of stripes to go with those boots too.

Those sounds likes fighting words.:bx


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Hehehe, wait til you see the bomb


----------



## deslni01

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

This is a fun thread to read :ss :tu


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

It sounds like the Bombs are getting larger and larger. Like trying to keep up with the Joneses


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Keeping up with the Jones on his pass is hard to do, with everyone trying to do one better. I t sure is fun though:ss :ss


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Eternal Rider said:


> Keeping up with the Jones on his pass is hard to do, with everyone trying to do one better. I t sure is fun though:ss :ss


Wait till it gets to the 8th person in line (and farther)...damn think will prolly weigh a ton! LOL!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> Wait till it gets to the 8th person in line (and farther)...damn think will prolly weigh a ton! LOL!


is that gonna be me???
is that gonna be me????

:r


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> is that gonna be me???
> is that gonna be me????
> 
> :r


The suspense is going to kill him. Maybe he is the last one on the list.


----------



## glovepuppy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I hope he's not last on the list - I think he'll instantaneously combust if he is.


----------



## galaga

Tick, tick, tick...........


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Tick, tick, tick...........


Wait for it!


----------



## stig

Look, a bunch of old guys with nothin' better to do than sit around and shoot off little bottle rockets.


----------



## gvarsity

Someone needs to be afraid very afraid.


----------



## galaga

stig said:


> Look, a bunch of old guys with nothin' better to do than sit around and shoot off little bottle rockets.


Just 'cause you haven't shot your little bottle rocket off lately isn't any reason to get all over our azzes.....


----------



## j6ppc

galaga said:


> Just 'cause you haven't shot your little bottle rocket off lately isn't any reason to get all over our azzes.....


I hear there is some newfangled elixer that is supposed to help with "bottle rockets"


----------



## galaga

j6ppc said:


> I hear there is some newfangled elixer that is supposed to help with "bottle rockets"


He's a young newly wed with a young wife -- and he's a Scotsman -- he shouldn't need it........


----------



## Puffin Fresh

galaga said:


> Tick, tick, tick...........


Kaboom!

I don't know what to say. I'm humbled at the very least!

Thank you so much guys! It's always the ones you have no idea they are coming that hurt the most (but it's a good hurt )!










Torano Tribute (never had)
LGC (corona?)
'05 RP Edge Maduro (never had a maduro one, nor one with any age)
Padron (2000 or 3000?)
LVH
and...

'06 PSP2! (never had one)
'01 Punch Coronation Tubo (also new to me)
'06 PLPC (love them, can't get enough)
'04 Bolivar Coronas Junior (never had )
'06 PL Pantanella (very nice smoke as well!)

Thank you again guys! I'm not really sure why me, but you guys made my week!


----------



## SDmate

that GOAT LOCKER doesn't know his arse from his elbow...lol
that PSP2 looks way older than an 06
I have it on good authoritah that that is a DIC 05 PSP2 FIM is the factory code


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

SDmate said:


> that GOAT LOCKER doesn't know his arse from his elbow...lol
> that PSP2 looks way older than an 06
> I have it on good authoritah that that is a DIC 05 PSP2 FIM is the factory code


:r I ASSumed since it wasn't marked, it was a freshie! You're getting some real will power ageing them past 6 months now!

Congrats Dave, and enjoy the smokes!


----------



## jovenhut

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

bump


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



jovenhut said:


> bump


Just working on the bomb so I'll have everything ready. I've PM KASR to get permission, and he was down. Guess he was impressed by my plans. :gn


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

is it shaggy???
is it shaggy????

:r


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

you guys are really bored arent u???

:r


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> you guys are really bored arent u???
> 
> :r


YES


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

so did anyone answer the question??
:r


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> so did anyone answer the question??
> :r


Not yet. Maybe this time, who knows!!


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> Jim you sneaky bastage. My wife called and the box arrived about an hour ago. She couldn't believe how big it was.
> 
> I had to take an unexpected business trip so I won't be able to take pics or have takes and puts until at least tomorrow, maybe a day or two later. I'll do my best not to delay the box.
> 
> I can't wait to actually see it when I get home!


So what was in the bomb? :dr :dr


----------



## stig

galaga said:


> He's a young newly wed with a young wife -- and he's a Scotsman -- he shouldn't need it........


Yes she is young enought to be your great great grandaughter. S.H.I.T herfers are old.:r


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

KASR and Avo_addict didn't want me to post yet until mine is ready... plus it's fun making you guys wait...


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> KASR and Avo_addict didn't want me to post yet until mine is ready... plus it's fun making you guys wait...


:tg :fu :tg


----------



## chip

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Been traveling the last week, and just caught up on this thread.
You fellers are cruel....someone throw Shaggy a bone...:r


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

OK, for those that don't know already... I don't have the box. The actual person getting the box was getting too smart for his own good, so in order to make him suprised and to think he was wrong about being next, we (kasr, avo_addict and I) came up with the plan for me to fake it!

This person knows he's next now, so hopefully the box gets there soon!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I will check with the PO tomorrow to see what's up with the package. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> OK, for those that don't know already... I don't have the box. The actual person getting the box was getting too smart for his own good, so in order to make him suprised and to think he was wrong about being next, we (kasr, avo_addict and I) came up with the plan for me to fake it!
> 
> This person knows he's next now, so hopefully the box gets there soon!


Oh you sneaky bastages.........:cb


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Not much of a surprise if the box disappears.


----------



## glovepuppy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> Not much of a surprise if the box disappears





KASR said:


> Bite your tongue!!!


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> Not much of a surprise if the box disappears.


Why is that? The man intercepted it, eh?

No activity since 4/28... probably due to his move, at least I hope.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Guys, I haven't been to my PO yet. I came home late last night. Will do so tonight after work.

By now, I think everyone knows that the box is going to Shaggy in Canada. If not, now you know. I shipped the box (USPS Airmail) on 4/19, so it is now about 11 business days. Is it normal for a package going to Canada to take that long?


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

And I sure do hope that the box is not lost or eaten by custom


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

The move shouldn't affect it cuz it mailed to his place of employment - that's the addy Shag gave me for the pass...hopefully he has it....now he just needs to chime in and relieve the stress.


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Damn Canucks - :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> The move shouldn't affect it cuz it mailed to his place of employment - that's the addy Shag gave me for the pass...hopefully he has it....now he just needs to chime in and relieve the stress.


He usually gets on CS in the afternoons...I got a package from him not long ago, and it took FOREVER! I sent him a package, and it took like a week and some change. It's all iffy....you know how the MAN is....


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> He usually gets on CS in the afternoons...I got a package from him not long ago, and it took FOREVER! I sent him a package, and it took like a week and some change. It's all iffy....you know how the MAN is....


Yea, over the border takes a while...but 15+ is alittle odd.

Here's the current contents of the boxpass portion of it:

Vegas 5 Robusto
CAO Mx2 Robusto
AF Anejo
AF Sungrown
RASS - CC
Bolivar robusto - CC
Cohiba - CC
Gran Habano Corojo #5
Padilla Especial
RP Vintage 1990
Padilla Miami 8 & 11
Olivia Master Blends III
AF Anejo # 46
Punch Champion
RP OWR Torpedo Maduro
La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro
Perdomo Lot 23 Toro Maduro
Hoyo Epi #1 (08/05)
PLPC (10/06)

If we don't hear from Shaggy by end of week - OR - the box doesn't show up, I will reconstruct the box from the above list (substituting sticks if i don't have one) and a bomb for the next person in line so we can get this back up and running.


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Here is the site for tracking packages in Canada.

http://www.canadapost.ca/segment-e.asp

You can give this a try.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Eternal Rider said:


> Here is the site for tracking packages in Canada.
> 
> http://www.canadapost.ca/segment-e.asp
> 
> You can give this a try.


The only problem is that there is no tracking number for Airmail.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

OK, I entered the custom form number and this is all I got.

Item Number: CP894753009US

2007/04/18 22:43 International item has been posted in origin country


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



avo_addict said:


> OK, I entered the custom form number and this is all I got.
> 
> Item Number: CP894753009US
> 
> 2007/04/18 22:43 International item has been posted in origin country


What the crap does that mean? Lemme call my wife and see what that means - she works in international sales....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....

That message means squat. She recommended calling USPS and telling them what is happening and see if they can track it internally.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Just came back from my PO. They said that they can't track the package because it was shipped using Airmail 

They also said that it is normal for an international package to take 2-3 weeks and the package is most likely still held by custom.

Aaron, if you decide to re-build the box, I will help as much as I can with the content. I still want to wait for Shaggy to chime in before you do that though.

Man, the bomb I prepared for Shaggy is pretty big and I hate to lose it, but we gotta move on.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Hopefully it'll show. I for one don't mind waiting another week or two or even three before reforming another pass.

I hope everything is ok with Shaggy as well. He hasn't been on now for like 4 or 5 days.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Ugh....no offense to Kanucks...cuz I know quite a few...just hate mailing to them! LOL!! We could take a vote to see if we want to wait it out ANOTHER week or reconstruct a new box and pass it along to the next person.


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I can definately help with the re-construct if possible. Hope not!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I think you should just reconstruct a box and send it to me!

j/k

Why do the Canadians always F--- everything up??


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



White97Jimmy said:


> I think you should just reconstruct a box and send it to me!
> 
> j/k
> 
> Why do the Canadians always F--- everything up??


I guess no matter what happens, in the end we can "blame Canada" !!!


----------



## chip

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I have no problem waiting, these things always move a little slow anyway.
If we decide to rebuild, pm me. I'll help out.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I remember this one time I had a dream that I sent a package to Canada....and when the receiver got it...it was like opening a TIME CAPSULE!! oh wait....it's really happening!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> I remember this one time I had a dream that I sent a package to Canada....and when the receiver got it...it was like opening a TIME CAPSULE!! oh wait....it's really happening!


:r :r

Where's Shaggy, btw? Paging Shaggy.....


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Uhhh Shaggy? Shaggy you there? Heeeere Shaggy!! Come boy!!

Where the FUC& is that damn Shaggy??

I wonder if Customs got Shaggy -


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> is that gonna be me???
> is that gonna be me????
> 
> :r


Shaggy, it's your turn now. Come on out, boy


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I had forgotten about this...am I still even in on this???? :r


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> I had forgotten about this...am I still even in on this???? :r


I almost forgot i was hosting it! 

Ok, so if the box doesn't appear on monday - AND/OR - we don't hear from Shaggy, I'll reconstruct the box and bomb and pass to the next person in line.


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I just went and checked shaggy's last post an it said something about how he hates moving. Does anybody know if he's moving or did that already happen. Maybe the box is sitting at his old address if he just recently moved. Anybody know this guy ?


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I used to chat with him almost everyday, but haven't in a week or so cause I've busy and whatknot. Anyways, hope it all werks out.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Quint said:


> I just went and checked shaggy's last post an it said something about how he hates moving. Does anybody know if he's moving or did that already happen. Maybe the box is sitting at his old address if he just recently moved. Anybody know this guy ?


It was sent to his work addy (per his instructions when the boxpass started)...it's possible that he doesn't have internet set up at his new addy yet...possible....


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

i am here again now.....moved that is why it went to my work....usually 14 days to get here or so so hopefully early next week

thanks guys


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> i am here again now.....moved that is why it went to my work....usually 14 days to get here or so so hopefully early next week
> 
> thanks guys


Hey, I am so glad to hear from you. Hopefully, the package will be there next week. Keep us posted.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> i am here again now.....moved that is why it went to my work....usually 14 days to get here or so so hopefully early next week
> 
> thanks guys


If he's willing I'll 2bring it to me on my side of the tunnel I'll be willing to get it to the next person that way it wont take another 14days. Just me trying to help. Some let me know PM style.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> If he's willing I'll 2bring it to me on my side of the tunnel I'll be willing to get it to the next person that way it wont take another 14days. Just me trying to help. Some let me know PM style.


Way cool Booker - might PM Shaggy to see if its possible from his end. Enjoy some RG!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

geesh....3 hrs plus lost time???? maybe i will mail myself to him instead...:r

we need someone in iowa....for some reason mail gets there in 4 days


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> If he's willing I'll 2bring it to me on my side of the tunnel I'll be willing to get it to the next person that way it wont take another 14days. Just me trying to help. Some let me know PM style.


i think what i will do is take a day trip over to smokin joes....and mail it from there. i just need to find a post office near there but that is way closer than detroit to me. Thanks for the offer tho booker. when u get up here i will have somethin special for ya

cheers guys


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> i think what i will do is take a day trip over to smokin joes....and mail it from there. i just need to find a post office near there but that is way closer than detroit to me. Thanks for the offer tho booker. when u get up here i will have somethin special for ya
> 
> cheers guys


Sounds like a plan...just let us know if it gets there on Monday.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Bump for easy access.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Did it arrive Shaggy???


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

just got in from work.....not here today

i hate holdin u guys up...do we have a tracking #?


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> just got in from work.....not here today
> 
> i hate holdin u guys up...do we have a tracking #?


You suck!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

shup jimmy or i will slap ya

:r

i know as soon as the box is replaced it will show up

let me know what u wanna do aaron......i dont think i could replace the whole box but i could put a dent in it....


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I vote we wait one more week.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Here is the tracking number and the status still doesn't change.

Number: CP894753009US

2007/04/18 22:43 International item has been posted in origin country


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

YES!!! The status has changed. The package is on its way to Shaggy. Phew, I am so relieved.

2007/05/08 08:31 STONEY CREEK, ON Item out for delivery


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



avo_addict said:


> YES!!! The status has changed. The package is on its way to Shaggy. Phew, I am so relieved.
> 
> 2007/05/08 08:31 STONEY CREEK, ON Item out for delivery


I wonder how long it will take to get back inside the US - Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



kjd2121 said:


> I wonder how long it will take to get back inside the US - Hmmmmmmmmmm


I think sometime around Christmas


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



avo_addict said:


> YES!!! The status has changed. The package is on its way to Shaggy. Phew, I am so relieved.
> 
> 2007/05/08 08:31 STONEY CREEK, ON Item out for delivery


Thank goodness!!!!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Shaggy should have the box by now.

2007/05/08 10:11 STONEY CREEK, ON Item successfully delivered to Receiver


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



avo_addict said:


> Shaggy should have the box by now.
> 
> 2007/05/08 10:11 STONEY CREEK, ON Item successfully delivered to Receiver


over 3 weeks....sheeshh!!!! Oh well, chime in Shaggy - let us know you got it bro!!!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!


Yup, he got it. :r

Finally! Take pics Shaggy!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

ok no takes outta the pass cause i think jim sent me one of everything in there :r

puts were a Rocky Patel Edge counterfiet and a Indian Tabac SF

will get this out tomorrow as soon as i decide how to send it....courier(3 days), express post(4-10 days) or trip to NY


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Glad it got there with no harm! Great hit Avo!!! The bombs are getting better and better!


----------



## galaga

About time that some @szho send off the next S.H.I.T. bomb....Torpedos Los.


----------



## stig

galaga said:


> About time that some @szho send off the next S.H.I.T. bomb....Torpedos Los.


Old guys forget alot.:r


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

ok...here we go again

canadapost.ca
ce398969109ca

3-6 business days so should arrive next week

damn that box is gettin heavy...gonna have to upsize it soon :r

thanks for lettin me take part in this aaron......this is a great pass:tu

btw....sorry in advance for the damage :r


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> ok...here we go again
> 
> canadapost.ca
> ce398969109ca
> 
> 3-6 business days so should arrive next week
> 
> damn that box is gettin heavy...gonna have to upsize it soon :r
> 
> thanks for lettin me take part in this aaron......this is a great pass:tu
> 
> btw....sorry in advance for the damage :r


Oh shazbot!! A tracking number AND an apology...buwahahaha!!!
Thanks for participating Shaggy! (damn canadians.....heheheh...)


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

i hope it is not coming to me!!!!
i hope it is not coming to me!!!!

:r


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> i hope it is not coming to me!!!!
> i hope it is not coming to me!!!!
> 
> :r


God forbid it might get there by next Christmas:r Sorry Shaggy I firgured I would get on the Canadian bashing


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> ok...here we go again
> 
> canadapost.ca
> ce398969109ca
> 
> 3-6 business days so should arrive next week


So I'm thinkin' of starting to chant like shaggy:

is it me???
is it me???? :dr


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

careful what u wish for....:r


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I know who it is, I know who it is!!!!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> I know who it is, I know who it is!!!!


is it me????
:r


----------



## sepia5

*Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

About a year ago, I participated in a box pass on another board that I no longer frequent, and thought it was a ton of fun. On the day the box arrived, I felt like a kid in a candy store. Today, in an effort to get a bit more involved on the board, I resolved to sponsor a box pass. Nothing fancy--just a straight forward, good old fashioned box pass. Here are the details:

1. I'd like to get 10-12 members together to get in on this pass.
2. You must have at least 5 positive trader feedback to participate, and must be from the lower 48 states.
3. Once you agree to participate, you will PM me your mailing address so that I can premake shipping labels, which will be included in the box.
4. I will determine the order of the pass in a geographically sound manner upon receiving all addresses.  
5. I'd like to keep this as swift as possible, so you agree to hold the box no more than 2 days before sending it back out (Sundays don't count, obviously).
6. USPS will be used, and you must agree to get a DC# when you ship. 
7. Participants will take no more than 6 smokes, and replace them with smokes of like value/quality. 
8. All takes and puts will be posted in this thread prior to shipping, and all changes will be marked on the sheet, which will be included in the package so everyone is clear on what is included at any given time. 
9. If the box needs any upkeep, including new packaging or additional humidty (I'll be placing a small amount of heartfelt beads in the package), participants agree to doctor up the box.
10. If anyone thinks of anything else that should be included, feel free to make the recommendation. 
11. All participants agree to have fun!

The tenative initial lineup is as follows:

AF Hemingway Classic
Avo Domaine #30
RP Vintage 1990
Coronado by LFD Corona Gorda
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Toro
AF Anejo #48
AF Anejo #77 (Shark)
Graycliff Original (Red Label) PGX
LGC Serie R #4
LGC Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales maduro
CAO Brazilia Gol
CAO Black Gothic
AF Cuban Beli SG
Don Pepin Series JJ (White label) Robusto
Don Pepin Blue Label Imperiales
Montecristo White Rothchild
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles
Gurkha Limited Expedition Robusto
Gurkha Master Select Toro
Gurkha Legend Perfecto
Gurkha Doble Maduro
JdN Celebracion Corona
JdN Antono Consul
Perdomo Champagne E
Tatuaje Regios (brown label)
La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon #2
La Aurora 100 Anos Belicoso
AF WOAM

Again, any other ideas for the pass are welcomed! Hope to hear from 10-12 members soon, b/c I'd like to get this thing going ASAP!


----------



## qwerty1500

My mouth is still hanging open ... an all too common situation when you get to be my age.

I could smell it as soon as I opened the front door a few minutes ago to check the mail ... but I had no idea that I was about to be humbled by an authentic S.H.I.T. bomb.

Ten great sticks ... a couple of my favs ... love Monte Especials and Party Shorts. A few I've always intended to try ... believe it or not that Boli PC is still on the list. Even a marca ... Guantanamera ... that I have never smoked ... that little machine-made smoke will be a real experience for me. And, all of that is just the tip of this cigar iceburg.

Wow ... ten days of great martini cigars from some GREAT BOTL's. I don't know what to say but THANKS!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Congrats brother! I hope you enjoy each and every one!


----------



## SD Beerman

Congrats and enjoy. :tu


----------



## SD Beerman

There's a little rumbling going on, I think we're going to dump another one.:al


----------



## RenoB

qwerty1500 said:


> My mouth is still hanging open ... an all too common situation when you get to be my age.
> 
> I could smell it as soon as I opened the front door a few minutes ago to check the mail ... but I had no idea that I was about to be humbled by an authentic S.H.I.T. bomb.
> 
> Ten great sticks ... a couple of my favs ... love Monte Especials and Party Shorts. A few I've always intended to try ... believe it or not that Boli PC is still on the list. Even a marca ... Guantanamera ... that I have never smoked ... that little machine-made smoke will be a real experience for me. And, all of that is just the tip of this cigar iceburg.
> 
> Wow ... ten days of great martini cigars from some GREAT BOTL's. I don't know what to say but THANKS!


You've been had by the best of the best, congrats & enjoy those 'gars!


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

i'm in


----------



## 12stones

Congrats Qwerty. I knew, I knew... I feel so special.

As an honorary S.H.I.T.er, I know who's next too, but I ain't tellin'!!!

[/bragging]


----------



## deslni01

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I'd definitely want to be in, but not only do I not meet the requirements, but I don't think I have any stogies that would be good enough to be able to fill in for what I took :ss


----------



## tchariya

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I would love to be considered in this pass!


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I'd love to get in on this but the rules prohibit this possibility.

Let me in and I won't dissapoint.


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Ok, so the more I think about it, the more I feel like a hypocrite for requiring 5 positive trade feedback when I only have 2. So... as long as you have successfully completed at least one trade, you qualify. As such, we have:

1. bmagin320
2. tchariya
3. No1der

Still looking for at least 7 more!


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I'd like to get in on this.


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



sepia5 said:


> Ok, so the more I think about it, the more I feel like a hypocrite for requiring 5 positive trade feedback when I only have 2. So... as long as you have successfully completed at least one trade, you qualify. As such, we have:
> 
> 1. bmagin320
> 2. tchariya
> 3. No1der
> 
> Still looking for at least 7 more!


Thank you sir, you are a true gentleman. :tu


----------



## Vegas Smoker

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I'll give this a try. Count me in.


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I would love to get in.


----------



## dbradley

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I'd like to get in please.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I think I have a few positive feedback marks!  I'm in if there's room!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



KASR said:


> I think I have a few positive feedback marks!  I'm in if there's room!


oh no...there goes the nieghbourhood :r


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I would like in too PLEASE!!!

Shawn


----------



## jovenhut

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

count me in


----------



## mastershogun

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

could i get in on this?


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

If there's room.......I'll participate.


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Ok, so it looks like we are set:

1. bmagin320
2. tchariya
3. No1der - Address Received
4. TimButz2
5. Vegas Smoker
6. Eternal Rider
7. dbradley
8. KASR
9. ssutton219
10. jovenhut - Address Received
11. mastershogun
12. SteveDMatt

That sets us at 12 fine participants! As soon as I get everyone's addresses, I will get everything set up and sent out. I'd like to have it in the mail by Monday or Tuesday. Again, the order above is not the order of the pass. As soon as I have everyone's addresses, I will set the order in a manner that will hopefully make the passes go off as quickly as possible. Thanks, everyone, for the quick responses!


----------



## pnoon

So to recap, targets destroyed so far are:

Drifty Gypsy
The Professor
gvarsity
pistol
fireman43
muziq
DonWeb
Greerzilla
qwerty1500
????????????
Who will be next?


----------



## hollywood

Congrats Qwerty!! Another excellent target S.H.I.T.ers!!:tu :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

Nice shot by the AARPies


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Thanks again Graham. This should be a lot of fun. :tu


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Graham, I'm posting that idea I told you about regarding Trade Feedback as it pertains to this Box Pass.

Here's my thoughts on this whole thing about feedback. The only person who could/should be allowed to give any feedback is the person who is next in line.

So for example, if you send the box to me (no matter what cigars are in the box) I have the option of giving you feedback based on the quality of the way you packaged everything (so it doesn't get damaged in transport) as well as how quickly you got the package out the door and in the mail to me.

Then the next person in line who recieves the box pass from me has the option to give feedback on those same criteria.

This way, only one person gives feedback to any other Gorilla in the Box Pass circle. Naturally giving feedback would be completely voluntary.

I think that it could work this way and you could post the criteria for giving feedback in the Box Pass once you've decided on the ground rules.

One feedback from one person and that's it and this way there is no Trade Feedback Padding or over-feedbacking. Is over-feedbacking a word? 

I think this could work and would inspire people to take care of the contents as well as getting the package out to the post office in quick and timely manner.


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Ok guys. I've received all the addresses (thanks for getting those to me so quickly), and I've set the order. It will start from St. Petersburg, FL, work its way north along the east coast, shoot out to the Midwest and the Great Plains, end up in California, and then head back to the land of oranges and retirees. The order will be as follows:

1. Vegas Smoker
2. dbradley
3. No1der
4. SteveDMatt
5. TimButz2
6. bmagin320
7. mastershogun
8. tchariya
9. ssutton219
10. Eternal Rider
11. KASR
12. jovenhut

If anyone has a problem with that order for any reason, just let me know and we can try to work it out. SteveDMatt is going to be out of town for a week starting 6/10, so we need to try to get it to Jersey before then. If, for some reason, this looks like it is going to be a problem, we can alter the order accordingly, so that it doesn't show up until he returns.

Just a reminder:

I know it isn't always possible, but try to get the box back in the mail w/in 2 days.
Make sure you get a DC # when you ship.
Take up to 6 cigars and replace them w/ the same number of smokes of similar value, and then post your puts and takes in this thread.
Mark your swaps on the sheet in the box so everyone after you knows exactly what they're taking.
Post the DC# in this thread when it goes out.
Have fun with this pass and feel free to post away in this thread.

The initial list is as follows:

AF Hemingway Classic
Avo Domaine #30
RP Vintage 1990 Churchill
Coronado by LFD Corona Gorda
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Toro
AF Anejo #48
AF Anejo #77 (Shark)
Graycliff Original (Red Label) PGX
LGC Serie R #4 Maduro
LGC Reserva Figurados Flechas Especiales Maduro
CAO Brazilia Gol!
CAO Black Gothic
AF Cuban Beli SG
Don Pepin Series JJ (White label) Robusto
Don Pepin Blue Label Imperiales
Montecristo White Rothchild
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles
Gurkha Limited Expedition Robusto
Gurkha Master Select Toro
Gurkha Legend Perfecto
Gurkha Doble Maduro
JdN Celebracion Corona
JdN Antono Consul
Perdomo Champagne E
Tatuaje Regios (brown label)
La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon #2
La Aurora 100 Anos Belicoso
AF WOAM
Litto Gomez Diez Americano
Legends Series White Label by Camacho

That makes 30 smokes even!

As far as how to handle trader feedback, Rob's idea is fine by me. He asked me how trader feedback worked w/ box passes, and even after doing a bit of research, I came up with no definitive answer. If any of the more experienced members have any suggestions, I'm all ears, but I thought Rob's idea sounded fine to me.

Again, this should go out by Tuesday, and I will post the DC# the day it is shipped! Enjoy everyone!

- Graham


----------



## KASR

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

WOW! Now that's what I call a box!!!


----------



## cricky101

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Very organized. I'll have to try to play next time.


----------



## scoutmaster022

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I really like how you did this Pass. straightforward and easy to follow .Look forward to you doing another one in the future. Sorry I missed out on this one:tu


----------



## galaga

qwerty1500 said:


> My mouth is still hanging open ... an all too common situation when you get to be my age.
> 
> I could smell it as soon as I opened the front door a few minutes ago to check the mail ... but I had no idea that I was about to be humbled by an authentic S.H.I.T. bomb.
> 
> Ten great sticks ... a couple of my favs ... love Monte Especials and Party Shorts. A few I've always intended to try ... believe it or not that Boli PC is still on the list. Even a marca ... Guantanamera ... that I have never smoked ... that little machine-made smoke will be a real experience for me. And, all of that is just the tip of this cigar iceburg.
> 
> Wow ... ten days of great martini cigars from some GREAT BOTL's. I don't know what to say but THANKS!


Enjoy Bro -- :ss :tu


----------



## DonWeb

pnoon said:


> So to recap, targets destroyed so far are:
> 
> Drifty Gypsy
> The Professor
> gvarsity
> pistol
> fireman43
> muziq
> DonWeb
> Greerzilla
> qwerty1500
> ????????????
> Who will be next?


i know you guys don't like sissy stuff - like compliments.
... but you guys are the best in the jungle.

(and you have nice curves)


----------



## galaga

DonWeb said:


> i know you guys don't like sissy stuff - like compliments.
> ... but you guys are the best in the jungle.
> 
> (and you have nice curves)


I ain't hugging you again Bro (the look on your face was classic)....but I bet Gerry will( did you see his lingerie photos?). Dang bi-coastal cigar smokers.


----------



## scoutmaster022

Congrats and enjoy:ss


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

as of saturday at 22 mins after 1 the package is in the US.......


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> as of saturday at 22 mins after 1 the package is in the US.......


Woohoo!!! It's on its way!


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Is it me?
Is it me?

Seems like a tradition now!!:tu


----------



## SD Beerman

BOMBS AWAYYYYYYYYY.........:ss


----------



## stig

SD Beerman said:


> BOMBS AWAYYYYYYYYY.........:ss


Here we go again.o


----------



## gorob23

galaga said:


> I ain't hugging you again Bro


:c WTF I didn't get a hug. All I got was a *"shut up" and give us our food"!*

Nice work for a bunch that likes Pro Ball :tg

Rob:w


----------



## pistol

You guys are friggin amazing! Way to go S.H.I.T.T.ers!! Keep it up! Thanks again, I'm really enjoying the damage that you sent my way!


----------



## galaga

gorob23 said:


> :c WTF I didn't get a hug. All I got was a *"shut up" and give us our food"!*
> 
> Nice work for a bunch that likes Pro Ball :tg
> 
> Rob:w


U R shuch a jealous little bitch, now get back in the kitchen....


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

hmmm....out for delivery yesterday......may 14th....


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

The bird is in the air!

Coming at you, Stephen:

DC# 0306 2400 0000 4207 4992.

Also, there is a special treat included in the box, which is marked for its recipient. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> hmmm....out for delivery yesterday......may 14th....


New post coming soon :gn:gn- You bastage -


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



kjd2121 said:


> New post coming soon :gn:gn- You bastage -


HAHA....cant get me back......NEXT!!!!!


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

OK guys, I obviously can't put 2 and 2 together. I got a piece of paper in my box saying they tried to deliver on Mon. It was too late to get to the PO so I had to wait until late today. I wondered why someone would send me something that needed signed for. Shaggy then posts that it was out for delivery yesterday. You would think I could add that up, but, NOT. Once I saw the box I went - "OHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"

Here's the damage from Shaggy -














































Thanks so much Shaggy for the generous BOMB - The smokes, pipes and liquor will go to very good use. You betcha. You are very generous!!

I will be making my picks and takes in the next day, so the package will go out on Thursday. Thanks KASR for sponsoring this PASS/BOMB.

See Next Post For More Photos


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

More -



















Thanks again Shaggy - You Rock


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

hope you enjoy kev...just a few from my meager collection

now go get the next one on the list


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Awesome hit, Shaggy.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Way to go Gang!!! Keep up the carnage - and DON'T FORGET your takes/puts!


----------



## gorob23

galaga said:


> U R shuch a jealous little bitch, now get back in the kitchen....


:tg Funny for a guy that has *NEVER* been to *The Deck*, you sound just like one of the regulars:tu

Ok I'll get back to thinking about what I can make


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Woohoo! That was a nice one!


----------



## RJT

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

WOW very nice!!!!!:tu


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Very awesome hit!! This thing just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

How sweet it is


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

My put is a Cohiba Lancero '00'
My take is a Cohiba VI

The Lancero is cheaper than a VI, but I think the date makes up for that - 

The sticks that interested me most (Anejo's) cost more than my best habanos so I'll just stick with the darkside - :tu:tu

Whomever is on the list next should probably prepare themselves. A diaper may be necessary. :BS

Package heads East, wait, North, no wait, West tomorrow. HAHAHAHAHAHA
South??? HAHAHA


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



kjd2121 said:


> My put is a Cohiba Lancero '00'
> My take is a Cohiba VI
> 
> The Lancero is cheaper than a VI, but I think the date makes up for that -
> 
> The sticks that interested me most (Anejo's) cost more than my best habanos so I'll just stick with the darkside - :tu:tu
> 
> Whomever is on the list next should probably prepare themselves. A diaper may be necessary. :BS
> 
> Package heads East, wait, North, no wait, West tomorrow. HAHAHAHAHAHA
> South??? HAHAHA


Excellent! Thanks for participating bro!!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

bump for access and status...


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

damn... i knew i shoulda copied the list so i wouldnt be in dark...

is it me?
is it me????
:r


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> damn... i knew i shoulda copied the list so i wouldnt be in dark...


Speaking of the LIST. I kind of F'ed up by not putting the list in the box when I sent it out. Dumbazz - :gn:fu

I might have a couple of solutions.

1. I can either mail the list to the person whom I've already sent the box, which may delay the box from going out for a couple days while that person waits for the list to arrive.

2. I can coordinate via PM with the person to whom I've already sent the box, and send the list to the next person 1 day after the box goes out, thereby not arriving before the box to spoil the surprise for the next person.

What do you guys think??


----------



## Scimmia

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Personally, I'd wait until the person you sent it to recieves it, then email them a copy of the list to print out and include.

:2


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Scimmia said:


> Personally, I'd wait until the person you sent it to recieves it, then email them a copy of the list to print out and include.
> 
> :2


KASR, do you have a soft copy of the list?? I don't have a scanner.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Scimmia said:


> Personally, I'd wait until the person you sent it to recieves it, then email them a copy of the list to print out and include.
> 
> :2


hey...get outta our thread....:r

u suppose to be workin anyways


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



kjd2121 said:


> KASR, do you have a soft copy of the list?? I don't have a scanner.


What, you can't type it up? That's your punishment for forgetting! :r


----------



## Scimmia

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> hey...get outta our thread....:r
> 
> u suppose to be workin anyways




too much going on here to work on a friday afternoon!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Scimmia said:


> too much going on here to work on a friday afternoon!


succkkkkaaaa.......we got a long weekend
:bl :fu


----------



## Scimmia

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> succkkkkaaaa.......we got a long weekend
> :bl :fu


:mn :c


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

and i am havin a herf tomorrow......can life get any better?


----------



## Vegas Smoker

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Received the box last night.

Takes:
Anejo #77
AF WOAM
Pepin JJ Robusto
AVO Domaine

Puts:
Opus X FFOX
CAO Sopranos Soldier
Tatuajue Havana VI Aristas
PSD4 ('06)
Boli PC ('06)
Party Mille Fleur ('06)
Padilla Obsidian
Padilla Hybrid Robusto
Gurkha Boer
Tierra del Sol Torpedo Maduro

Graham - thanks for setting this up. I will post pics and a DC tomorrow.

Brad - Coming at you.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> ......can life get any better?


Jessica Alba and a box of roofies, perhaps?


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> What, you can't type it up? That's your punishment for forgetting! :r


I could, but my name might slip in there a few more times. - :r:r


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

KASR, do you have a soft copy of the list????


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

i will give ya a dollar to put mine back at the end of the list


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Yea, I've got it in WORD format - when the next person receives it, I'll send it to them.
Kevin, do you have the tracking number for the box? Like to know what it is and how long it will be till it gets to ...... ( ------)...buwahahaha!


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> Yea, I've got it in WORD format - when the next person receives it, I'll send it to them.
> Kevin, do you have the tracking number for the box? Like to know what it is and how long it will be till it gets to ...... ( ------)...buwahahaha!


DC - 0461 0406 7200 5804 5318

It was sent 2 days Priority, so it should be there for sure tomorrow (Saturday).


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



kjd2121 said:


> DC - 0461 0406 7200 5804 5318
> 
> It was sent 2 days Priority, so it should be there for sure tomorrow (Saturday).


Very cool!


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Clearly someone doesn't know how to count. Unbelievable trades!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



Vegas Smoker said:


> Received the box last night.
> 
> Takes:
> Anejo #77
> AF WOAM
> Pepin JJ Robusto
> AVO Domaine
> 
> Puts:
> Opus X FFOX
> CAO Sopranos Soldier
> Tatuajue Havana VI Aristas
> PSD4 ('06)
> Boli PC ('06)
> Party Mille Fleur ('06)
> Padilla Obsidian
> Padilla Hybrid Robusto
> Gurkha Boer
> Tierra del Sol Torpedo Maduro
> 
> Graham - thanks for setting this up. I will post pics and a DC tomorrow.
> 
> Brad - Coming at you.


SHAZBOT!!! It's enuff to make a grown gorilla cry!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Item has been delivered! Who got it, who got it?!?!?


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Is it me ????
Is it me ????

:r


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Whomever it is must be in total shock from the ass kickin just received. Hahahahahahahaha

Smokem while you can - :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

i just checked my pockets......not me


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Who is it? have they been completely blown away with this bomb?


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

BOoooooxxx.......ohhhh booooxxxxx....where are youuuuuuuuuuuu?


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

i dont got it....and i dont think it is in canada


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

A chill just crept over me and I had a very bad feeling. You see, the way my apartment handles packages, we don't get notice on Saturdays since the package caddy is only open till 11 am on Saturdays.

I just checked the tracking, and now I'm afraid to go home.

I don't have internet at home right now, but I'll find a way to post up the results tonight, and if not, I'll post them up at work tomorrow.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> A chill just crept over me and I had a very bad feeling. You see, the way my apartment handles packages, we don't get notice on Saturdays since the package caddy is only open till 11 am on Saturdays.
> 
> I just checked the tracking, and now I'm afraid to go home.
> 
> I don't have internet at home right now, but I'll find a way to post up the results tonight, and if not, I'll post them up at work tomorrow.


Buwahahaha! Can't wait to see the carnage!!!!


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

any updates??? come on its my 1st box pass and I am excited...please forgive me!!!!:dr

Shawn


----------



## jovenhut

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> I just checked the tracking, and now I'm afraid to go home.


Be Afraid! 
Be VERY AFRAID!


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

dead meat!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> dead meat!


hmmmm....that along with a pm leads me to believe that it has been located....:r:r


----------



## Vegas Smoker

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Takes:







[/URL][/IMG]

Puts:









On to North Carolina...
D/C#0307 0020 0004 8696 9741


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> A chill just crept over me and I had a very bad feeling. You see, the way my apartment handles packages, we don't get notice on Saturdays since the package caddy is only open till 11 am on Saturdays.
> 
> I just checked the tracking, and now I'm afraid to go home.
> 
> I don't have internet at home right now, but I'll find a way to post up the results tonight, and if not, I'll post them up at work tomorrow.


Dave, is this the real or virtual box?


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



avo_addict said:


> Dave, is this the real or virtual box?


I suspect it's real, but I won't know till I get home...

I wanna leave work early to check it!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Holy Freaking Crap!

Ok, if the bag that was marked David is my bomb... I don't know how I'm even still alive! Pics to come later, as I'm "borrowing" a network right now since I haven't ordered DSL yet and I cancelled our other net.

Anyway, included were:

SLR (corona gorda?) looks pretty old
Monte (short robusto, is it an Edmundo?)
Monte (#3?)
Party Short
SLDH (size of party short, principe?)
Jose L. Piedra (corona gorda?)
FLor De RG (I can't remember what it was and I'm going by the initials here)
Party Corona
RASS
Padilla Hybrid Robusto
Pepin Blue label, looks like 6X50 or so
Pepin JJ (looks like 6X56 or so)
Punch Corona Gorda
R+J Reserva Real
Old Henry Torp
Cuban Diplomat Churchill
Gurkha Ancient Warrior
Avo XO Churchill
and an unbanded uncircumcised foot cigar, I'm gonna guess some type of Tatueje?

Oh, and a bottle of Padron Anejo! I've never had any type of Padron, so this'll be nice!

No takes and puts yet as I've been gone all evening looking at cars. I'll post them up when I post the DC #'s. Yes, #'s is right! :r


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Aweome carnage! Gotta love it!


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I'll verify the smokes tomorrow when I get to work. My list is on my work laptop. Enjoy - :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I feel like an idiot. I was posting quickly last night and just realized I put Padron Anejo... I realize it's Patron. Doh.

Takes and puts will be decided tonight and I am going to do my best to get it in the mail today or tomorrow, but it may be difficult with a box that big since I don't drive to work.


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Here's some corrections to Dave's list of what he think he received. You were very close Dave. Enjoy

SLR Lonsdale '99'
Monte Edmundo '06'
Monte #4 '06'
Party Short '06'
SLDH ?? - I think you mean San Cristobal el Principe '01'
Jose L. Piedra Cazadore '06'
Rafael Gonzales Panatelas Extra '06'
Party PC Especial '06'
RASS '06'
Padilla Hybrid Robusto
Pepin Blue label Generoso
Pepin JJ Sublime
Punch Corona Gorda
R+J Reserva Real
Old Henry Torp
Cuban Diplomat Churchill - Pepin
Gurkha Ancient Warrior
Avo XO Churchill
Tatuaje Nuevitas Jibaro No.2


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> BOMBS AWAYYYYYYYYY.........:ss


This one should have landed already. Did we obliterate him? 

Spreading the S.H.I.T. around:

Drifty Gypsy
The Professor
gvarsity
pistol
fireman43
muziq
DonWeb
Greerzilla
qwerty1500
???????????? (should have landed by now  )
???????????? (just mailed this morning :ss )


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



kjd2121 said:


> Here's some corrections to Dave's list of what he think he received. You were very close Dave. Enjoy
> 
> SLR Lonsdale '99'
> Monte Edmundo '06'
> Monte #4 '06'
> Party Short '06'
> SLDH ?? - I think you mean San Cristobal el Principe '01'
> Jose L. Piedra Cazadore '06'
> Rafael Gonzales Panatelas Extra '06'
> Party PC Especial '06'
> RASS '06'
> Padilla Hybrid Robusto
> Pepin Blue label Generoso
> Pepin JJ Sublime
> Punch Corona Gorda
> R+J Reserva Real
> Old Henry Torp
> Cuban Diplomat Churchill - Pepin
> Gurkha Ancient Warrior
> Avo XO Churchill
> Tatuaje Nuevitas Jibaro No.2


Wow, very nice hit :dr


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

The bombs keep getting bigger and bigger!!! Don't forget to participate in the boxpass goodies, guys!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

wow...very nice

i dont think anyone is interested in the box anymore.....:r
they just seem to be putting in the box


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> wow...very nice
> 
> i dont think anyone is interested in the box anymore.....:r
> they just seem to be putting in the box


that makes NO sense! I guess maybe if it ever arrives here I'll understand.:w


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> wow...very nice
> 
> i dont think anyone is interested in the box anymore.....:r
> they just seem to be putting in the box


It's almost like a coordinated Bombing run. Everyone signed up to bomb someone and the Pass is secondary - Just some pretty sticks to be admired.:ss

I did Put and Take though, unlike some others who, cough cough, forgot - :r:r

i guess I shouldn't give anyone chit, since I kept the original list - :r


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> that makes NO sense! I guess maybe if it ever arrives here I'll understand.:w


you will understand in time boone......patience my young grasshopper
:r


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> you will understand in time boone......patience my young grasshopper
> :r


:r :r


----------



## Scimmia

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> that makes NO sense! I guess maybe if it ever arrives here I'll understand.:w


What do you care, anyway, it's not like you could smoke anything right now...


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

i always wanted to say that....:r


----------



## SD Beerman

These people better start checking their mailboxes before they start to smell.


----------



## pnoon

SD Beerman said:


> These people better start checking their mailboxes before they start to smell.


Our S.H.I.T. don't stink!


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Our S.H.I.T. don't stink!


Nope, just the precursors..


----------



## SD Beerman

Bigwaved said:


> Nope, just the precursors..


You can smell those all the way up there?


----------



## Bigwaved

SD Beerman said:


> You can smell those all the way up there?


When the wind blows just right...yes.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

0479 9941 7650 0803 0426

and

0479 9941 7650 0803 0433


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> 0479 9941 7650 0803 0426
> 
> and
> 
> 0479 9941 7650 0803 0433


Uh Ohhh -


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> 0479 9941 7650 0803 0426
> 
> and
> 
> 0479 9941 7650 0803 0433


What the...?!?!?


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I think the bomb is too big too fit into one box...uh oh is right


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

OK, I finally have reliable internet available... I was lucky to get the DC#'s posted last night as I lost the connection right after I hit post, and didn't even see if it got posted.

Takes:
Master Blends 3

Puts:
Avo XO Robusto
Indian Tabac Fire Churchill
RP SG Torpedo
Don Lino Africa (I can't remember the name of the size, but it's like 6.5X56 at least)

BTW, one of the DC#'s is just for the recipient, the other is part box pass part for the recipient. Don't get too excited... it's a nice package (both of them) but it's hard to compete with some of these guys.

Oh, it was like 6 lbs 5 oz on one package and 6 lbs 8 oz on the other... :mn :fu


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> Oh, it was like 6 lbs 5 oz on one package and 6 lbs 8 oz on the other... :mn :fu


OK... _That's_ scary.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> OK, I finally have reliable internet available... I was lucky to get the DC#'s posted last night as I lost the connection right after I hit post, and didn't even see if it got posted.
> 
> Takes:
> Master Blends 3
> 
> Puts:
> Avo XO Robusto
> Indian Tabac Fire Churchill
> RP SG Torpedo
> Don Lino Africa (I can't remember the name of the size, but it's like 6.5X56 at least)
> 
> BTW, one of the DC#'s is just for the recipient, the other is part box pass part for the recipient. Don't get too excited... it's a nice package (both of them) but it's hard to compete with some of these guys.
> 
> Oh, it was like 6 lbs 5 oz on one package and 6 lbs 8 oz on the other... :mn :fu


Damn....I mean....DAAAAAYMN.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> 0479 9941 7650 0803 0426
> 
> and
> 
> 0479 9941 7650 0803 0433


this dammmm thing is breeding.....it must be stopped :r


----------



## 12stones

pnoon said:


> [*]???????????? (should have landed by now  )


Yup.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=84044


----------



## dbradley

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Just got the package!

Here are my takes-








Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles
Boli PC
LGC Series R #4 Maduro
JdN Antono Consul

and my puts-








Hemmingway Short Story
Torano Exodus Gold Torpedo
Punch Rare Corojo Magnum
Avo Domaine 10
Ashton VSG Corona Gorda
Padilla Miami 8/11 Torpedo


----------



## dbradley

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I also put the beads in a new container. The old one was leaking beads all over the tupperware.

I'll get this back in the mail tomorrow and post a DC. Coming at you Robert!


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



dbradley said:


> I also put the beads in a new container. The old one was leaking beads all over the tupperware.
> 
> I'll get this back in the mail tomorrow and post a DC. Coming at you Robert!


Looking forward to it.


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



dbradley said:


> I also put the beads in a new container. The old one was leaking beads all over the tupperware.
> 
> I'll get this back in the mail tomorrow and post a DC. Coming at you Robert!


Nice puts/takes, and thanks for the box upkeep!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

We make friends here. It's sad when some leave. Was reminiscing about Seangar, RcktS4 and Radar today. For newer members these were interesting contributors/great BOTL's in their unique ways. Posts that make you spit your beverage on keyboards, kindness (or sarcasm) and wisdom they each brought to the board in their own way. Each in their own way contributed to my enjoyment and evolution here. If you haven't stumbled across one of their posts ... well here is your chance.

So anyway, here's the gig.

Find interesting/funny posts each contributed here. Quote the post here so it is seen in this thread and place a link in the post here back to the origin thread. Topping the threads is optional but you might find a few worthy. 

Will let this run for a week. (or shorter if no one is posting) At the end of the week... winners will be determined by the thread starter here based upon whatever strikes my fancy/memory lane wise.

Prizes:

3 - One for each of our missing Gorillas most whatever post. Each winner will get an 80's Dunhill Cabinetta, 01 RA Corona, 70's 898 NV, 01 PL Lonsdale and a cigar to be determined later between the winners and I.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

This one is for Radar, not sure on how to quote the message in the page I am still a newbie but here is the thread.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10449
And his post is the first one which I will link as well, it is pretty funny.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=112698&postcount=1


----------



## JCK

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

In the following thread SeanGar reviews your Face-Off candidates.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19244&page=2



SeanGAR said:


> Not a member of the "official face off crew", but as I've smoked more than a few of each of these I decided to add my 2 cents without posting in the poll. I decided to evaluate the cigars using standardized procedure: American Society for Testing Materials official method F4450-G412.
> 
> The results are as follows and are based on a sample size of 6:
> 
> Padron 1926 # 35 ... 101.5 mm +/- 0.3mm
> 
> Fonseca KDT 114.2 mm +/- 0.2 mm.
> 
> Clearly, the Fonseca is the winner.
> 
> HOWEVER ... I decided to smoke a pair of them after my analysis to relax. I was really hoping to see the Fonseca shine here, as it had handily trounced the Padron in the official ASTM analysis, but unfortunately this was not the case.
> 
> The white tissue wrapper interfered with my cutting the Fonseca, and even worse, immediately caught fire when I tried to light the cigar. The fire shot up the length of the cigar and ignited my nose hairs. In panic I rushed out of my office and ran smack into a student carrying a bottle of diethyl ether, which dropped, broke open, and immediately caught fire.
> 
> Within seconds, the flames licked up the side of a bookcase and set off the sprinkler system. The sprinkler head just outside my office doused the fire up my nose but because diethylether is not water soluble, it splashed the ether flames on my pants. I ran down the hall on fire and decided to rip my pants off just as a delegation of visiting dignitaries with the University president and provost exited a nearby conference room. It was only then that I remembered that I had a hole in my skivvies.
> 
> For this reason I cannot recommend the Fonseca as a daily smoke.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

I like this one...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=538478#post538478



RcktS4 said:


> Jesus man, what do you want the wife's input for? She'll be opting for the "Iron Maiden" version with optional sandpaper lining... how's that supposed to help me?
> 
> As for the last six months, that probably only seems like a long time to someone in their twilight years. To those of us still in the tender early years of mid-life, that doesn't seem like long...
> 
> Now seriously, aren't there some neighborhood kids you can regale with stories of the days before running water or something? Tell them about the good ole days when you were Oscar Wilde's [ahem] 'Valet'... or that time you and the Iscariot boy got drunk and played a practical joke on Pilate...


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

RcktS4's Official "Things I should NOT have put in my mouth" thread :ss

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18854



RcktS4 said:


> Good lord, the silly threads are sure seeing a lot of activity this week.
> 
> I would like to indoctrinate this thread by listing the following items I wish I had never put in my mouth:
> 
> chicken fat. Of any kind.
> cigarettes - how did I smoke something that tastes so bad for so long?
> any liqueur with a french name and a fluorescent color
> anything that is still alive - I don't care if they eat it in Botswana: IT MOVED!
> anything that has already LEFT my mouth (or anyone else's)
> the remote control (Boy did I regret letting the wife see THAT one.)
> my daughter's nose - there be more here than meets the eye!
> two words - CREMOSA CUBANA
> 
> There you have it. Your turn.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



SeanGAR said:


> Look ... smoking kills, period.
> 
> Not one person who smoked a cigar in 1808 is alive today. Not one.
> 
> That is 100% mortality.
> 
> Therefore smoking is extremely hazardous to your health and should be banned.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=371849#post371849

and



SeanGAR said:


> I've smoked four different acids. As you can tell from my reviews below, I must have a refined and spohisticated palate to be able to appreciate the elegant taste of these fine 5-dollar-hooker purfume-infused delights.
> 
> *Remi*: Gifted otherwise no way in heck would I buy it. I was actually suprised at this one ... I got half way before I decided it wasn't a contest and heaved it. I could have just popped it in the ashtray, but the satisfaction of tossing it in the gutter was priceless. Nope ... not for me.
> 
> *Liquid*: I got one of these because I wanted to try something in the Acid line, I've heard good or bad things about them. Well, I guess I'm firmly in the "shit, not something interesting" bandwagon. In fact, I'm pretty sure a rolled up dried cow patty would be more enjoyable than this smoke. I tried to get through this one but didn't make it half way before I tossed it and ran to brush my teeth. A resounding YUK.
> 
> *Nasty*: I thought the other acid I had was bad, but this one wins the prize as the absolutely worst cigar I have ever had. The burn and draw actually weren't that bad, but the taste.......the horror...the horror....
> 
> *One*: Expensive, but one of the guys in my local shop recommended it as something different, so I bought one. Didn't like it, I won't be buying more, thats for sure.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=365200#post365200

and finally



Da Klugs said:


> I'm down to only 3 cigars... A cremosa, tamboril and a grape white owl...





SeanGAR said:


> One day I hope to have such riches as these. All I have is 2 cigarette butts in a shoe box.
> 
> I dream of cremosa, tamboril, and grape white owl goodnes. But I have recently come across a cache of otterpops. Do you think you'd like to trade one of your awesome cigars for some otterpops?


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=373411#post373411


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

You know, there were so many great and amazing threads by these guys that its hard to pick which ones were the most memorable.

I truly miss Raney (RckS4) he was one of the original CUT War Generals back during the first CUT War of '05. Some of the threads were lost but those were my fondest memories or the Rckt man. In fact if I remember right, DaKlugs even got involved in those wars and all hell broke loose!! My favorite CUT was "Raney's Rump Rangers"... that was his team name :r It was Raney who first gave me the "Naked Pilates Instructor" CUT and I will be forever grateful. I know you're busy bro but get your ass back here for some more late nite debauchery.

Sean was a really great and knowledgeable BOTL. He did have a fierce temper which got the best of him sometimes but he was a really great guy. Never got to meet him in person but his "Science Experiment" threads were awesome! He was messing around with ways to engineer and speed along the aging process for cigars. I donated some dog-rockets to the cause as well. It just brought a whole new side to cigar smoking... the scientific side.

My fondest memories of Radar were of him standing up for ClubStogie in the face of adversity. At the time he was most active in MOD'ing there was some serious issues that needed handled as people from other boards were coming over to our board to start trouble. It was a hard time but Radar dealt with it fairly and in the spirit of ClubStogie. he defended our "clean-slate" policy even in the face of extreme rudeness and taunts by less than gentlemanly members. I always applauded him for standing up for ClubStogie and our policies. Its what makes our board different from others.

Thanks for reminding me of some people I haven't talked to in awhile Dave.


----------



## Andyman

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

This truly reflects the CS culture that RJS recently talked about. I am a little partial to this one as this was my first exposure to Cuban cigars.. What a legendary pass it was. It ended up being a fund raiser for the Boys and girls club at the LOLH..

radaR

"Anybody Up For A Mixed Pass?

I'm thinking about a mixed box pass. ISOM's and Non-Cubans where I would start the pass out with ISOMS and anyone can play. It would give members who have only the NC's a chance to try an ISOM and replace it with an NC. Those who have ISOM's could throw some in for the next guy to try and take what they want. Rules would be basic, try to keep the ISOM supply up if you have them, and if you don't have them, replace any ISOM's you take with NC's of similar value and quality. Seems like it would be a nice way to get some folks a new cigar experience and allow them to get in on an ISOM or two without wishing for a bomb to find them. Let me know what you think.
radar"

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9537&highlight=pass


----------



## galaga

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



kheffelf said:


> This one is for Radar, not sure on how to quote the message in the page I am still a newbie but here is the thread.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10449
> And his post is the first one which I will link as well, it is pretty funny.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=112698&postcount=1


Here ya go falaffel


radar said:


> I was one of the lucky winners of a contest that SeanGAR put up a few days ago. He had three Priority Mail Boxes set to go and if you could guess the five pack of a particular cigar in the box then you won the box. I guessed five Bolivar Fuerte Palmitas' and won! So I get the box and count the cigars. I count eight. I used my left hand as it has never let me down for counting to five before, but it does not match the number of cigars in the box. I perform an accuracy test of my left hand by placing the palm against that of my right hand. They still match. I'm confused. Surely it's me. Sean is a college professor. I am an idiot. It has to be me.
> 
> So, I called outside help. I recruited a lovely lady who agrees to date me from time to time, (she has poor eyesight but is a much better counter than I am). I removed my clothing, as is our custom, sat in a recliner, and placed my hands on my thighs. I asked her to "count these and tell me what you see". She replied, "eleven, that's wild, you have three pinkies'". I said, "wait a minute" and held one hand in the air and asked again, this time instructing her only to count the fingers in the air and to please include the thumb. "Five", she says. I show her the cigars. She counts eight.
> 
> So, I explained the contest to her. She pondered the dilema for a moment, put down her copy of "The World News", and says, "maybe he's a alien", (she counts well, but she's no Alfred Einstein). I said, "I don't think so, he lives near the East Coast, I have his address". She says, "oh". After some discussion, we decide that Sean has eight fingers on each hand. She says, "I'd like to meet him", I say, "he's married". She says, "oh". She says, "sounds like he has messed up hands". I agree. She says, "hey, ask him if you can borrow five bucks", (she's no idiot either).
> 
> So, Sean buddy, can I borrow five bucks?
> 
> Thanks Bro!


It helps to go to the post, hit reply quote and then cut and paste back to this thread. Ya picked a winner...:r (Nice idea Dave o)


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

My favorite funny SeanGar post: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=202362&highlight=driving#post202362


SeanGAR said:


> I pulled into the Chevron station on a desolate stretch of 460 with my gas gauge reading empty. Gas only cost me 12 bucks ... I had a $20 bill on me so I was looking to treat myself with the extra 8 bucks. As I was paying my eyes glanced over at the cigar selection. Normally I don't even bother, but this time was different. I had read the press releases ... "Intense flavors and cutting-edge packaging are two innovations that have been key to White Owl's success. We're continuing that tradition with our latest intense flavor, Pineapple. Available in White Owl Blunts Xtra Pineapple, with stay-fresh tubes that lock in the intense flavor..".
> 
> Locked in .... intense flavor .... I knew that I had to have one of those babies so I laid down $2.69. The guy behind the register looked me over when I asked for these smokes. Ripped jeans, dirty T-shirt, scruffy beard, driving a beater car .... but a Japanese car. He scowled.
> 
> Still scowling, he stared at my face and I did my best to hide the fact that I have all of my teeth. "huntin' good round heah?" I asked, with my best "hillfolks" accent looking down slightly, hiding my dentition in shame. "Unh" he replied, and looked at me again. Some folks around here have a problem when some sissified, city-living, damned Yankee boy buys up their good smokes. I knew I was in danger of getting the question. You know ... THE QUESTION .... "wahr you from &#8230;. BOY?" ... indicating recognition of my alien upbringing. I had nothing to lose, so I played my trump card. "Kin yall set me up one of dem saw-sage biskits ... lotsa gravee" I drawled, looking over in the general direction of the biscuits, basking under the heat lamp by the kitchen. "sho ting", he said, as he set up my biscuit with extra gravy. I looked down at the plate holding a thousand calories of artery-clogging fat and said the magic word &#8230; "yeaa". He pushed the pack of White Owls over at me&#8230;. I had won. Smokes in one hand, a plate with a sausage biscuit and gravy in the other, I sauntered out to my car. The nice slow shuffle of a man who was content.
> 
> I drove down the street a ways and then pulled into a parking lot. No use lighting this baby while driving ... I wanted to savor the full experience so I could recount carefully and accurately the experience for you, fellow club stogie denizens.
> 
> Slowly opening the tube, I savored the aroma of freshly cut pineapple. Beautifully rolled with the finest burnt umber-colored homogenized tobacco leaf. Does it get any better than this &#8230; I thought as I reached for my Xikar &#8230; then laughed &#8230;.. pre cut &#8230; no need for that archaic piece. I lit a bit of cedar strip and used it to light the white owl.
> 
> A fine plume of bluish-white smoke came from the cigar. An incredible cachophony of flavors sprang from the cigar &#8230; a dazzling mélange of artificial pineapple, burning rubber, stale urine and 11 year old Tahitian vanilla assaulted my senses and left them bruised, battered and befuddled in a clump on the floor. The flavors stayed the same all the way to the nub of this beauty. Who'd have thought to combine pineapple and cigars, I wondered out loud. A modern day Newton &#8230; I tell you.
> 
> This cigar is worth seeking out just for the novelty factor but I cannot recommend it to anybody not born in the South.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

In my short time here some gorillas i made friends with have faded away already.The first one to bomb me aka Pitdog.I miss cutting up with him,at least we herfed together...
Great contest Dave...


----------



## PadronMe

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Gotta love this review...



Seangar said:


> My last foray into "blue collar" cigars got me interested, so last night when I was getting gas I bought a 5 pk of Phillies Blunt Strawberry.
> 
> Now, I know these aren't cigars that typically get reviewed here. And technically this review will fall under the contest Dave is running for an '80s Dunhill. Not really fair, is it? I mean really, Phillies sells thousands of these cigars a day .... how many 80s Dunhills are sold at gas stations nationwide? I'm willing to bet zero.
> 
> Now you're probably smacking your foreheads saying* "why strawberry, you ass, everybody knows that the grape ones are the best". I was attracted by the pink package. Sue me.*
> 
> Being slightly cautious, I decided to dissect one of these first.
> 
> The binder looked exactly like brown paper and was bound up the middle, the wrapper was homogenized tobacco leaf. The filler was short and looked like tobacco. So far, so good. Now the sweet smell had me thinking I could smoke this in a pipe.
> 
> But just as I was packing the pipe, I got a strange call from the SPCP ... Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Pipes. How did they know I was about to torture my Savinelli? In any case, I ceased and desisted. No need to ruin a perfectly good pipe.
> 
> Went out on the back porch as I made my wife lunch. I can smoke and cook at the same time, just popping inside to turn things over.
> 
> I cracked the cello and lit it up. Hmm .... very sweet tasting, strawberry is there but muted, definately different but not disgusting a la Cremosa.
> 
> I was actually impressed with the ash for a short filler, I knocked it off after this picture.
> 
> Taste remained sweet, slight taste of tobacco from time to time, I found this much better than the Swisher Sweets that I had reviewed months ago.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8150
> 
> The burn stayed perfect, like a cigarette of course, and the taste remained decent but sweet all the way. Having smoked a few flavored pipe tobaccos in the past month definately helped me with the sweetness and aroma, which otherwise would not have gone over well.
> 
> All in all a solid D+ ... I would smoke one of these again without problem.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15874


----------



## rumballs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> Each winner will get an 80's Dunhill Cabinetta, 01 RA Corona, 70's 898 NV, 01 PL Lonsdale and a cigar to be determined later between the winners and I.


Speaking of Cabinettas...


SeanGAR said:


> Well, when I saw that Dave sent me one of these I was kinda taken aback. What the heck was he thinking? I attribute it to cigar-induced nirvana. Yes, Dave must have smoked an awesome cigar that day and in his near hallucinogenic state thought that I needed a cigar this rare.
> 
> So obviously, I put it in my habanos humidor nestled between a Cohiba sublime and a PSD1. What do you do with a cigar like this? Now I had originally thought that I needed some special life changing event to be worthy of such a rare cigar. But a couple of things in the last 2 weeks have made me think otherwise. About 3 weeks ago one of my friends from our pool league dropped dead in his sleep. He was my age ... and the only fellow cigar smoker in the league. Two days ago my brother let me know that my sister-in-law who was 42 died unexpectedly. Wow. Kinda makes me think of that old saying "live for today, tomorrow is promised to no one". So that got me thinking of what I have to be thankful for. A wonderful wife. Twin girls that are awesome. I love my job. No, I'll never be rich, but I like going to work and every day is a new challenge and dang it, I really like my job. One of the students that I recently advised for an Honor System problem (we have an honor code at Virginia Tech, lie, cheat or steal and you're in big doodoo) I found has some mental problems and was institutionalized because she was burning herself due to severe depression. Huh? She is young, smart, good looking .. and has some mental problems that make her feel so bad about herself that she burns herself? Holy crap ... now I'm not what you'd call "100% normal" ... but I'm at least in the ballpark.
> 
> I thought things over and thought "what the hell" .... the last thing I'd want to be thinking as I took that great big slide downstairs to the hot house was "oh crap ... I should have smoked than danged Dunhill ...".
> 
> That entire introduction for a cigar review? It must be the heat.
> 
> First thing I needed to decide was what beverage to pair with this. I tend to prefer some sweetness so I looked in my liquor cabinet and found some Taylor Fladgate 1999 LBV porto that I had picked up after the Louisville herf after herfing and meeting Dave again and some other truly great people at Don Jefe's and doing the puff puff until my lips burned. Damn ... I just can't believe how wonderful cigars smokers are as a group. Y'all rock. Anyhow, the porto has a connection. Porto is sweet .. slightly astringent ... I thought it would be a nice pairing.
> 
> So here I go ... this review is stream of consciousness ... I'm typing as I do it on my wireless portable. Head into the bedroom for the Dunhill. Beautiful cigar .. perfect triple cap .. one small vein. The band is classic and understated to the hilt. I decided to punch it and see how that works. Perfect hole. pre-light draw was what I'd expect in a well-rolled cigar. Underneath the punch cut I could see the tobacco. Cut perfectly. The wrapper, foot and pre-light draw remind me of a cookie. Now, you're thinking "fat boy, I'm pretty sure everything reminds you of a cookie". Not true .... honest!
> 
> In any case, I head out to the back porch to start the journey. Beautiful night ... crescent moon ... mid 60s. The instant the fire hit the foot I was hit with flavors. The first couple of draws are amazing ... I get 2 or 3 of these in a good Cuban and I'm happy. Usually somewhere in the middle. Rich smoke ... very sweet ... smooth. Annie came out and I gave her a hit. "This is NICE". After I told her what cigar it was she asked "does Dave have more of those?". Buwahahaha ..... she has good taste!
> 
> So let me try to describe the flavors. At this point I'm about 1 cm into the cigar. Sweet caramel nuts, honey, cream, some really nice floral component. Annie keeps wanting a drag .... this might make a cigar smoker out of her. Holy crap this is good. Cigar is deciding to canoe just a tad. I don't think so, bubba. I see a couple of ambulances that have congregated at one of the houses down the hill. I wonder what's up ....
> 
> Slight breeze .... stars are just beginning to come out.
> 
> I'm getting rich dried fruit and honey tastes now and some other flavors that rock but I can't describe. Annie just went inside to watch the BB game .... her Gators finally took out George Mason. Being a sucker for the underdog I felt bad for GM ... but the Gators kick ass this year and I think they're going all the way. Back to the cigar .....
> 
> Holy cow this is rich. I'm probably 3 cm into it by now. Ash is medium gray. I knock it off .... I am not one to think ash length has anything to do with the experience. I see the big dipper up there .. polaris .. sirius ....
> 
> Oops ... spent the last 15 minutes in "the zone". This cigar is unreal. It is no powerhouse .... but the depth of flavors, and smooth richness is like nothing I've smoked before. I blow some smoke towards the polar star ... sorry dude .. its going to be a few million years before these molecules make it to you.
> 
> The port paired up well ... the sweetness and slight astringency goes well with the depth of rich flavors in this smoke. I'm still at a loss to fully describe the range of flavors. About half way through this cigar and I want to slow down and make this last a week. The taste is beginning to kick up the power a bit. A little pepper. A dog in the distance is barking at me .... "blow the damned smoke my way, you idiot" in dogeese. I'm glad I can speak to the animals.
> 
> Two inches left and the tastes have clearly changed. Some smooth creamy character, different but still incredibly rich and a perfect foil to the porto. Blowing smoke out my nose sets it into some kinda wierd nirvana.
> 
> The port is really going well with the peppery character that is coming out of the last 2 inches. Burn is deliberate, nice and slow. Kinda crooked all the way down but nothing that has me reaching for the lighter. Annie came back outside. Took another hit. "It's getting stronger". Yes... more pepper mixing in with the creamy flavors. Getting down to an inch or so. I'm just looking at the thing thinking "sweet Jesus". I decided to go for a purge ... see what happens to the flavor. Moves back a bit to the fruity character but with some of the pepper.
> 
> The port begins to shine as a foil to the pepper. About an inch left and I know I'm going to be burning my fingers and my lips. Starting to look funny ... shorter than it is thick. As long as there are a few molecules of tobacco I'm inhaling folks ....
> 
> This cigar is just freakin crazy. 100/100. I don't know what to say Dave except thank you for the opportunity to try this.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=327397

Don't consider me for the prize though - just like Sean, Dave has already given me the opportunity. Someone else's turn!


----------



## Ivory Tower

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

These posts are hilarious

:r :r :r


----------



## PadronMe

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Another classic by radar about seangar



radar said:


> I was one of the lucky winners of a contest that SeanGAR put up a few days ago. He had three Priority Mail Boxes set to go and if you could guess the five pack of a particular cigar in the box then you won the box. I guessed five Bolivar Fuerte Palmitas' and won! So I get the box and count the cigars. I count eight. I used my left hand as it has never let me down for counting to five before, but it does not match the number of cigars in the box. I perform an accuracy test of my left hand by placing the palm against that of my right hand. They still match. I'm confused. Surely it's me. Sean is a college professor. I am an idiot. It has to be me.
> 
> So, I called outside help. I recruited a lovely lady who agrees to date me from time to time, (she has poor eyesight but is a much better counter than I am). I removed my clothing, as is our custom, sat in a recliner, and placed my hands on my thighs. I asked her to "count these and tell me what you see". She replied, "eleven, that's wild, you have three pinkies'". I said, "wait a minute" and held one hand in the air and asked again, this time instructing her only to count the fingers in the air and to please include the thumb. "Five", she says. I show her the cigars. She counts eight.
> 
> So, I explained the contest to her. She pondered the dilema for a moment, put down her copy of "The World News", and says, "maybe he's a alien", (she counts well, but she's no Alfred Einstein). I said, "I don't think so, he lives near the East Coast, I have his address". She says, "oh". After some discussion, we decide that Sean has eight fingers on each hand. She says, "I'd like to meet him", I say, "he's married". She says, "oh". She says, "sounds like he has messed up hands". I agree. She says, "hey, ask him if you can borrow five bucks", (she's no idiot either).
> 
> So, Sean buddy, can I borrow five bucks?
> 
> Thanks Bro!


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10449


----------



## snowy

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Wow, I remember reading SEANGARS post about Bacon Trolling. It was the funniest thing I ever read on CS. I still read that thread when I having a bad day at work and still find it very funny. I was actually thinking about bombing SeanGar with Bacon when I first read it but realized the post was about a year old. Maybe I should have sent some bacon to Seangar.....

This is not a entry for the contest but I think this is the funniest thread on CS.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14175


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Great contest Dave...and what a prize for the winners! :dr

3 guys I miss very much....each brought something special to the Jungle.


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> 80's Dunhill Cabinetta, 01 RA Corona, 70's 898 NV, 01 PL Lonsdale and a cigar to be determined later between the winners and I.


Great posts ... great contest .... great cigars, Dave ......

......... I'd rather have the gorillas back.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

This one from Raney: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=310112#post310112


RcktS4 said:


> The persistence of this unbearably bad cigar never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> 500 bombs, countless palates decimated with spectacular aged cigars, 5000 posts, 600+ RG, over 40 user notes, countless trader inputs, moderator status, and one of the most ridiculous buying sprees in jungle history, and what is it that Da Klugs will be remembered as?
> 
> The guy who introduced the unlubricated rape of the tastebuds known as "The Cremosa" to Club Stogie.
> 
> Nice f-in legacy :r
> 
> You build 5000 bridges and suck one C()@k, and what do they call you - a bridge builder? No - they call you a c()@ksucker.


----------



## dbradley

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

It's off to VA-

DC# 0306 1070 0001 2405 2005


----------



## JCK

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



pnoon said:


> This one from Raney: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=310112#post310112


NOw that is a beautiful.


----------



## croatan

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Not to sound overly sappy, but I really miss all of those guys. When I joined this board, I looked forward to their posts every day. They all brought so much to this community.

Here's one of my favorite exchanges:



SeanGAR said:


> Your recently finding the "theasaurus" function has increased your vocabulary from "functionally illiterate" to grade 2. Congratulations.





Da Klugs said:


> Found a clue
> 
> Mouse Trail





Anon-y-mouse said:


> NOTE TO SEANGAR: I believe you meant 'thesaurus'. I can only assume that you have confused it with some imaginary friend from your childhood, a comingling of your obsession with both paleontology and show-tunes, perhaps?
> 
> KLUGS!
> I am uninterested in what your afternoon repast looked like!
> 
> PEOPLE OF CLUB STOGIE!
> I have been unmasked by a pair of your greatest champions! They have joined me, and are being conveyed by sub-strata sere conveyance at this very moment to begin their ninja training!
> 
> I SHALL RETURN!
> perhaps the rest of you can pass the time with yet another season of Punky Brewster on DVD, or you may want to consider wiping the bottoms of the rhesus monkeys at your local zoo as a way of regaining some of your self respect!


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=107518#post107518

Edited to add Dave's post in there for context and, well, 'cause it's funny, too (for Dave).


----------



## DonWeb

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

... those guys presented a veritable smorgasbord of entertainment. (and each in his way commanded respect)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

klugsie: your generosity borders on ... um, well.... sublime
(pardon the pun)


----------



## dbradley

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Here's one from Radar-



> Turd is one of my favorite vitolas!


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=132061#post132061


----------



## JCK

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Excellent Contest Dave.. I wouldn't have known much about these gorilla's post without this contest.. some funny stuff.


----------



## stormin

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



radar said:


> Ok it looks like somebody used their credits to change my user name and spell it backwards. Who's the wiseguy?
> 
> :al


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7579


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



croatan said:


> Not to sound overly sappy, but I really miss all of those guys. When I joined this board, I looked forward to their posts every day. They all brought so much to this community.
> 
> Here's one of my favorite exchanges:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=107518#post107518
> 
> Edited to add Dave's post in there for context and, well, 'cause it's funny, too (for Dave).


Bigsmile. Memory lane is a happy place. Anonymouse's posts when read in context are hilarious.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> Bigsmile. Memory lane is a happy place. Anonymouse's posts when read in context are hilarious.


It is a lot of fun to dig up old post, I was looking at anon-y-mouse post which wasn't many, but this has to be two of the best back to back post I have ever read.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=280607&postcount=86
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=280610&postcount=87
I would have done the new quote and paste trick I learned but these are long post.
Thanks Dave for holding the contest.

Edit:
I also found this thread done by RcktS4 that is pretty amazing as well, each post is great.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=264837#post264837


----------



## JPH

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

*SeanGar* is a great guy....besides keeping me up all night at SHII _talking about quantum physics and organic chemistry...I thought this was funny... because how the hell can someone as smart as him make this error

"I mistakenly took ring guage from MoTheMan when I tried to give him some. I emailed Paul and he told me he probably couldn't fix it, and to just add some back on - but I can't do that now, I get an error that says I need to pass more guage to others. I did do that, but I still get the error.

Now you know what a standup guy Mo is, and he told me nicely that it wasn't a problem, but I feel like a heel for dropping the guage of one of the most classy, generous BOTLs we have here.

Can I ask you to pump him up a bit?

Thanks all.

SeanGAR"_

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6535


----------



## JPH

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

*Radar*... I didn't know him, but his 2003 post must have ruffled some feathers!

_If you're happy & you know it bomb Iraq,
If you cannot find Osama, bomb Iraq,
If the terrorists are frisky,
Pakistan is looking shifty,
North Korea is too risky,
Bomb Iraq.

If we have no allies with us, bomb Iraq,
If we think that someone's dissed us, bomb Iraq,
So to Hell with the inspections,
Let's look tough for the elections,
Close your mind & take directions,
Bomb Iraq.

It's pre-emptive non-aggression, bomb Iraq,
To prevent this mass destruction, bomb Iraq,
They've got weapons we can't see,
And that's all the proof we need,
If they're not there they must be there,
Bomb Iraq.

If you never were elected, bomb Iraq,
If your mood is quite dejected, bomb Iraq,
If you think Saddam's gone mad,
With the weapons that he had,
And he tried to kill your Dad,
Bomb Iraq.

If corporate fraud is growin', bomb Iraq,
If your ties to it are showin', bomb Iraq,
If your politics are sleazy,
And hihin' it ain't easy,
And your manhoods gettin' queasy,
Bomb Iraq.

Fall in line & follow orders, bomb Iraq,
For our might knows not our borders, bomb Iraq,
Disagree? We call it treason,
Let's make war not love this season,
Even if we have no reason,
Bomb Iraq,
_

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2125


----------



## 12stones

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

I won't play, but I must say that this is the best contest idea I've seen to date. Great idea, Dave. I definitely miss seeing Seangar's posts.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

This one by RcktS4 is great. To me it really shows how the generousity and Friendship of the BOTLs on this sight just is unbelievable. Great contest!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22467



RcktS4 said:


> My wife had two responses to this:
> 1) she has insisted that I am not under any circumstances to retaliate. "What are you going to do - buy him a goddam car?"
> 2) as I mentioned at the beginning, she asked for his address so she can go and kick his ass. She thinks he must be after sex. She just doesn't understand. I gave her Klugs' address
> 
> I have no response to a gesture like this. I am absolutely blown away by it, and to be honest (I didn't tell my wife this) I probably would sleep with the guy if that was what he wanted.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Ok I know these don't count but Da Klugs I think you will like this one, from anon-y-mouse



Anon-y-mouse said:


> WELL SAID, my cloistered compatriot! The man-fool DaKlugs has obviously been sniffing entirely the wrong pair of women's undergarments today, and has clearly become light headed from the strain!
> 
> It is always so gratifying when an upstart of your obvious potential steps forward in such daunting fashion to deliver such skillful ripostes as "Take a chill pill" and "you are just a prejuduiced MF", spelling errors notwithstanding!
> 
> I salute your courageous defense of the illuminati, and the real membership of the Club Stogie from the nebulous interloper Klugs, and his slovenly Sidekick "Jgros whatever." BRAVO!
> 
> And the unflinching disposal of that lamentable village idiot IceHog3 with the clear superiority exhibited by your commanding use of capital letters! Why, a tongue-lashing of this sort should be subject to an admission fee!
> 
> It is well overdue that someone took upon themselves the mantle of "school crossing guard of etiquette" in these environs! And I can think of none so well-suited to fare forth in the metaphorical fluorescent orange vest of righteousness than thee, my good sir!
> 
> You have my undying admiration, o dweller of a fair-maiden-worthy abode! Dear sir, let me be the first to beg you to let down your hair, that I may climb up and gaze in ecstacy upon your visage!
> 
> Yours in true admiration,
> 
> ANON-Y-MOUSE,
> Ninja extraordinaire


Great thread here
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18638


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



icehog3 said:


> Great contest Dave...and what a prize for the winners! :dr
> 
> 3 guys I miss very much....each brought something special to the Jungle.


:tpd: a sick prize indeedy...this will keep everyone busy for a week...lol.i wonder if Sam is getting any work done now..:r


----------



## Moglman-cl

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



icehog3 said:


> Great contest Dave...and what a prize for the winners!
> 
> 3 guys I miss very much....each brought something special to the Jungle.





Rock Star said:


> :tpd: a sick prize indeedy...this will keep everyone busy for a week...lol.i wonder if Sam is getting any work done now..:r


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd:

3 great gorillas and great people whom I wish found their way back to CS.

Awesome contest Dave!!! The winners will win big and the losers will win by learning about some good folk.


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



RcktS4 said:


> Ahhh crap, Dave - can't you just stick to the fluff posting and re-enacting Dresden on helpless Newbies? Do you really have to go and get so substantial and eloquent and really reinforce our damn inferiority complexes?
> 
> Fortunately for me, I haven't been able to give you RG for quite a while now...
> 
> EXCELLENT post, my friend.


I read this shortly after joining to the jungle and for me the entire thread was full of FOG's and newbies alike understanding the "Reflections of an evolving newb"



SeanGAR said:


> When I smoke a cigar, I light one end ... and put the other end in my mouth.


----------



## Ivory Tower

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Can someone get these gorillas back???


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

OK ... I've spent a while scouring the old threads. Started tearing up reading some of Radars even though I wasn't even around then. Wow -- what a wonderful, supportive community here at CS. That said, I've got some picks. Some are funny and some are memory lane material. Here goes....

First, an early radar post:


radar said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I'm new to stogies, bout 3 weeks now. Edisonbird got me started, he's like a pusher, he gave me 1 (that's right 1) Saint Louis Rey Petit Corona, and it's been a downhill slide for me ever since. I think edisonbird is working for Castro.
> 
> I ordered and received a box of the deadly Reys (got the numb lips to prove it, my lips have'nt been this numb since they closed the last drive-in theater) and have since ordered a box of Monte Christo #4's (who the heck can afford those #2's)and a box of H Upmann Petit Coronas.
> 
> Any suggestions for my next purchase, a butt I gotta try, or any other advice (other than the obvious stay away from bad influences like edisonbird)?
> 
> Hi and thanks for letting me play,
> Gary


Second, a hybrid radar/SeanGAR post about Canadians  :


SeanGAR said:


> One of radaR's old ones....
> 
> You're not offended by the term "**** MILK".
> 
> You understand the phrase "Could you pass me a serviette, I just dropped my poutine, on the chesterfield."
> 
> You eat chocolate bars, not candy bars.
> 
> You drink Pop, not Soda.
> 
> You know that a Mickey and 2-4's mean, "party at the camp, eh!!!"
> 
> You don't care about the fuss with Cuba. It's a cheap place to go for your holidays, with good cigars and no Americans.
> 
> You know that a pike is a type of fish, not part of a highway.
> 
> You drive on a highway, not a freeway.
> 
> You have Canadian Tire money in your kitchen drawers.
> 
> You know that Casey and Finnegan were not part of a Celtic musical group.
> 
> You get excited whenever an American television show mentions Canada.
> 
> You brag to Americans that: Shania Twain, Jim Carrey, Celine Dion, Michael J. Fox, John Candy, William Shatner, Tom Green, Matthew Perry, Mike Myers, Neve Campbell, Pamela Anderson Lee & many more, are Canadians.
> 
> You know that the CEO of American Airlines is a Canadian.
> 
> You design your Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit.
> 
> You know that the last letter of the English alphabet is always pronounced "Zed".
> 
> Your local newspaper covers national news on 2 pages, but requires 6 pages for hockey.
> 
> You know that the four seasons mean: almost winter, winter, still winter, and road work.
> 
> You know that when it's 25 degrees outside, it's a warm day.
> 
> You understand the Labatt Blue commercials.
> 
> You know how to pronounce and spell "Saskatchewan".
> 
> You perk up when you hear the theme song from 'Hockey Night in Canada'.
> 
> You are in grade 12, not the 12th grade.
> 
> "Eh?" is a very important part of your vocabulary, and is more polite than, "Huh?"
> 
> You say "aboot" instead of "about"
> 
> Your Beer Case handles Are Big Enough To Fit Your Mitts
> 
> When you own 5 pairs of hockey skates and only one pair of shoes.
> 
> You know that we don't all live in igloos and ride polar bears to work.
> 
> Every murder is reported.
> 
> You can understand Jean Chrétien (most of the time, anyway)
> 
> You froze your tongue to something metal and survived to tell about it.
> 
> You actually understand these jokes, and forward them to all of your Canadian friends!!! And then you send them to your American friends just to confuse them... further!


Third, a pure SeanGAR post (sadly, the images aren't around anymore):


SeanGAR said:


> Min Ron Nee says touch your nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Min Ron Nee says touch your toes
> 
> Min Ron Nee says close tubos
> 
> Min Ron Nee says wear green hose


Finally, RcktS4's rapid descent down the abyss -- the whole thread is linked after the "finally"; but this is my favorite post in the thread:


RcktS4 said:


> "Go slower - make it last longer"
> 
> Christ - you sound like my wife. I s'pose you think i should cuddle the ashtray afterwards, too...


Hope that gives you a few chuckles and brings back some memorable moments.

Peace out,
Darrel

.


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Ivory Tower said:


> Can someone get these gorillas back???


Seriously ... I was just thinking that.


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Ivory Tower said:


> Can someone get these gorillas back???





The Professor said:


> Seriously ... I was just thinking that.


Working on one of them. I sure hope he will.

Ron


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Do I get xtra points if I can get Raney back to make a guest appearance?


----------



## Ermo

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

What Club Stogie is all about:


radar said:


> I need to read more often here. My prayers are with you and your family Dave.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18025&page=3


----------



## Ermo

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

This is a great one:



RcktS4 said:


> How many Radical Feminists...
> 
> Does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> 
> "THATS NOT F*&%ING FUNNY YOU PIG!"


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8741


----------



## Ermo

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Dave "Klugged" RcktS4:



RcktS4 said:


> Somehow the powers-that-be (I'm looking at YOU professor) saw to it that I got paired up with the arch-nemesis of my rodent compatriot for the Blind Reviews 3 round. Of course, I had some trepidation (you know what Klugs can be like), but I comforted myself with the feeling that Dave had had some time to bomb the entire coutry like a schoolyard bully who's boxers were creeping up on him, so I figured he might have got it out of his system for a while.
> 
> But NO! He slips in a five-pyramide assortment of sticks, a card, and to add insult to injury, a BOOK (which I shall addresss shortly). All of this packed ever so delicately in a canvas arm-bag from the CI Cigarfest of a couple weeks back. My camera is playing fussy, so no pics til tonight, but here's the tobacco damage:
> 
> - a BBF -I almost bought a box of these yesterday, but decided to wait til I tried one first
> - SCdH La Punta -
> - RyJ Belicoso
> - and 2 H Upmann #2 - these things look beautiful
> 
> Now I could chalk all of this up to simple one-upmanship (which I expect from this heartless Klugger) - but the book is among the foulest grievances ever inflicted upon the rodent world. Its title is "How To Behave: A Guide to Modern Manners for the Socially Challenged."
> 
> Dave, Beautiful smokes - I think i'll keep them for myself, but the book has already passed on to the diminutive ninja mouse. Needless to say, he was on a prodigious verbal rampage when last i saw him. please don't think this is over, you have been warned.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10845


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

From the same thread (Where do all the Cubans go?), two of the three:



RcktS4 said:


> "Where do all the cubans go?"
> 
> Klugs' office, dummy.
> After all, that's where all their relatives are. It's like a freakin factory reunion -


It was funny even then.



SeanGAR said:


> I work part time for Customs on food and agricultural product cases.
> 
> I smoke cigars to test and determine if they are Cuban. Generally accuracy requires replication, so I usually smoke 25 per box to ensure that my determination is correct.
> 
> So, to answer your question, I get packages addressed to you.


The last line of that post got me laughing.

Here's the thread, in which carlos has quite a back to back run:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17533


----------



## jordon

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



radar said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I'm new to stogies, bout 3 weeks now. Edisonbird got me started, he's like a pusher, he gave me 1 (that's right 1) Saint Louis Rey Petit Corona, and it's been a downhill slide for me ever since. I think edisonbird is working for Castro.
> 
> I ordered and received a box of the deadly Reys (*got the numb lips to prove it, my lips have'nt been this numb since they closed the last drive-in theater*) and have since ordered a box of Monte Christo #4's (who the heck can afford those #2's)and a box of H Upmann Petit Coronas.
> 
> Any suggestions for my next purchase, a butt I gotta try, or any other advice (other than the obvious stay away from bad influences like edisonbird)?
> 
> Hi and thanks for letting me play,
> Gary


not bad for a first post!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=770


----------



## jordon

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



radar said:


> One other thing I should have mentioned here is that Dave includes a nice handwritten personal note with his bombs. It's a very nice touch and makes you feel that you are dealing with an old friend more so than an aquaintance from here in cyberspace. The Floydps' do the same thing. I have been so busy the past couple of months that I tend to just toss cigars in a box and post them. I need to change that habit, the notes from the three of them and the PMs' and posts shared between us make me feel as though I could sit down for a drink or a meal with any of them and feel as comfortable as if I had known them for years. We've added some very good people to this board.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10424

its not always just funny posts. this was a classy post.


----------



## txmatt

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Dave, you sentimental old softie.. How about Raney's views on such sentiment..



Anon-y-mouse said:


> Bah! For bipeds, you pathetic excuses for cyber-saber rattlers spend an unforgivable amount of time hunched over on four limbs - your insufferable breathless pining away is embarassing, even to those of us who hover above you upon lofty mountaintops of intellectual prowess. I would refer to you as sniveling worms, were it not for the inevitable pangs of guilt I would suffer at having thus denigrated wormhood - for whom threads like these move me to new heights of near respect.
> 
> Perhaps a new security blanket might ease your midnight tremors, gentlemen? And I would be remiss if I did not also point out that they carry with them added capability of tear-wiping as well...
> 
> I know nothing of your the foreskin-clad object-of-worship kwagga, nor of the other substandard embarassments to our shared mammalian heritage. About the sublime epitome of ridiculousness RcktS4, however, I can offer you some small condolence: I daresay his EST sensitivity training course should be letting out shortly, and I have no doubt he will be gracing your ridiculous cyber-arena for the cerebral special olympics by week's end.
> 
> I, meanwhile, have spent more than enough time dwelling with you intellectual botom-feeding troglodytes. I now return to my current plans for world domination, which I am sure you will be further terrified to learn are nearly completed!
> 
> I now leave you to your mutual consolations and sharedworldview inbreeding...


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Bump for easy access, this should most likely land today...


----------



## 4WheelVFR

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

I liked this one. :r You might be a Canadian if......



SeanGAR said:


> One of radaR's old ones....
> 
> You're not offended by the term "**** MILK".
> 
> You understand the phrase "Could you pass me a serviette, I just dropped my poutine, on the chesterfield."
> 
> You eat chocolate bars, not candy bars.
> 
> You drink Pop, not Soda.
> 
> You know that a Mickey and 2-4's mean, "party at the camp, eh!!!"
> 
> You don't care about the fuss with Cuba. It's a cheap place to go for your holidays, with good cigars and no Americans.
> 
> You know that a pike is a type of fish, not part of a highway.
> 
> You drive on a highway, not a freeway.
> 
> You have Canadian Tire money in your kitchen drawers.
> 
> You know that Casey and Finnegan were not part of a Celtic musical group.
> 
> You get excited whenever an American television show mentions Canada.
> 
> You brag to Americans that: Shania Twain, Jim Carrey, Celine Dion, Michael J. Fox, John Candy, William Shatner, Tom Green, Matthew Perry, Mike Myers, Neve Campbell, Pamela Anderson Lee & many more, are Canadians.
> 
> You know that the CEO of American Airlines is a Canadian.
> 
> You design your Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit.
> 
> You know that the last letter of the English alphabet is always pronounced "Zed".
> 
> Your local newspaper covers national news on 2 pages, but requires 6 pages for hockey.
> 
> You know that the four seasons mean: almost winter, winter, still winter, and road work.
> 
> You know that when it's 25 degrees outside, it's a warm day.
> 
> You understand the Labatt Blue commercials.
> 
> You know how to pronounce and spell "Saskatchewan".
> 
> You perk up when you hear the theme song from 'Hockey Night in Canada'.
> 
> You are in grade 12, not the 12th grade.
> 
> "Eh?" is a very important part of your vocabulary, and is more polite than, "Huh?"
> 
> You say "aboot" instead of "about"
> 
> Your Beer Case handles Are Big Enough To Fit Your Mitts
> 
> When you own 5 pairs of hockey skates and only one pair of shoes.
> 
> You know that we don't all live in igloos and ride polar bears to work.
> 
> Every murder is reported.
> 
> You can understand Jean Chrétien (most of the time, anyway)
> 
> You froze your tongue to something metal and survived to tell about it.
> 
> You actually understand these jokes, and forward them to all of your Canadian friends!!! And then you send them to your American friends just to confuse them... further!


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8555


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> Bump for easy access, this should most likely land today...


I got it!!!!!

I'm on my out the door to go camping for the weekend, I'll post more when I get back.

The second box was a FRIGGIN' HUGE ashtray!!!!!

Thanks!

Marc


----------



## sgresso

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

I am trying to see if accelerated ageing of cigars is feasible. I am storing two different cigars at 60 °C (140 °F). They will be held at ~75% humidity for 2 months. Based on what we know of accelerated ageing of foods, that time and temperature combination should be equal (more or less) to 2-3 years at room temperature. The temperature is higher than anything mold or anything can grow and the humidity should prevent drying out.

I am testing La Finca Robustos and JR Cuban Alt Bolivar Coronas (which had a bit of ammonia). Cigars will be treated with age and other cigars from the same batch are held in a traveldor beside the oven.

I will equilibrate them at 70% and send them to some (un)lucky gorillas for analysis. They of course will be tasted blind. I'm thinking if I get feedback from 5-6 people I should have an idea of whether or not this can change the taste for the better via accelerated ageing.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9802

here is my entry for my buddie seangar!

here was alwways trying to see if he could try to inprove the taste of cigars and speed up the ageing process of his stash!

he was a riot to chat with online and had tons of ideas of how to do that. 
some times they seem to work and other ideas failed but he never stop trying.

if he could build a time machine he would just to ages his stash he would.

He also had tons of good ideas for pipe tobacco and I miss our chats on that too.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



trogdor said:


> I got it!!!!!
> 
> I'm on my out the door to go camping for the weekend, I'll post more when I get back.
> 
> The second box was a FRIGGIN' HUGE ashtray!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Marc


Sweet, glad it made it. The ashtray is the CAO Cubist ashtray.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Great contest Dave. While many have pointed out great post by Sean, Raney, and Radar, I would like to add one addition to the "missing". If this is out of line please feel free to delete it Dave.

I am not posting this to win the contest just to inform some of the newer people, like myself, of one of the Humorous, most up beat, and inspiring "missing Gorillas" to ever be a member at Club Stogie. Although I never got to meet this man, there is much wisdom in his post. Please take time to read thru some of his older post. You will not be disappointed.

edisonbird;



edisonbird said:


> GREAT TRUTHS ABOUT LIFE, THAT LITTLE CHILDREN HAVE LEARNED
> 1) No matter how hard you try, you can't baptize cats.
> 2) When your Mom is mad at your Dad, don't let her brush your hair.
> 3) If your sister hits you, don't hit her back. They always catch the second person.
> 4) Never ask your 3-year old brother to hold a tomato.
> 5) You can't trust dogs to watch your food.
> 6 ) Don't sneeze when someone is cutting your hair.
> 7) Never hold a Dust-Buster and a cat at the same time.
> 8) You can't hide a piece of broccol! i in a glass of milk.
> 9) Don't wear polka-dot underwear under white shorts.
> 10) The best place to be when you're sad is Grandpa's lap.
> 
> GREAT TRUTHS ABOUT LIFE THAT ADULTS HAVE LEARNED:
> 1) Raising teenagers is like nailing Jell-O to a tree.
> 2) Wrinkles don't hurt.
> 3) Families are like fudge . . . mostly sweet, with a few nuts.
> 4) Today's mighty oak is just yesterday's nut that held its ground.
> 5) Laughing is good exercise. It's like jogging on the inside.
> 6) Middle age is when you choose your cereal for the fiber, not the toy.
> 
> GREAT TRUTHS ABOUT GROWING OLD:
> 1) Growing old is mandatory; growing up is optional.
> 2) Forget the health food. I need all the preservatives I can get.
> 3) When you fall down, you wonder what else you can do while you're down there.
> 4) You're getting old when you get the same sensation from a rocking chair that you once got from a roller coaster.
> 5) It's frustrating when you know ! all the answers, but nobody bothers to ask you the questions.
> 6) Time may be a great healer, but it's a lousy beautician.
> 7) Wisdom comes with age, but sometimes age comes alone.
> 
> THE FOUR STAGES OF LIFE:
> 1) You believe in Santa Claus.
> 2) You don't believe in Santa Claus.
> 3) You are Santa Claus.
> 4) You look like Santa Claus.
> SUCCESS:
> At age 4 success is . . . not peeing in your pants.
> At age 12 success is . . . having friends.
> At age 16 success is . . . having a drivers license.
> At age 20 success is . . . having sex.
> At age 35 success is . . . having money.
> At age 50 success is . . . having money.
> At age 60 success is . . . having sex.
> At age 70 success is . . . having a drivers license.
> At age 75 success is . . . having friends.
> At age 80 success is . . . not peeing in your pants.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2437

edisonbird has since passed away. But thru his post he still lives. I feel very fortunate that his legacy lives on here at Club Stogie. I also feel sadness that I never got to speak to such a wise man in person. Thank you, edisonbird, for everything you left at CS for this NOOB to learn from.

CBF:w


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> Sweet, glad it made it. The ashtray is the CAO Cubist ashtray.


Dang - you dropped some coin for that ashtray! Way to go!!!


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



dbradley said:


> It's off to VA-
> 
> DC# 0306 1070 0001 2405 2005


Package arrived and all I can say is :dr

Seriously though since it arrived on Saturday I won't be able to ship it out till Monday.

There was a bit of a problem with the beads as the container spilled out. I'm going to fix this problem. I'm keeping the box in my coolerdor untill it goes out on Monday.

At that time I will post takes and puts and if I'm not mistaken the next person in line for the box pass is Steve DiMatteo.

I think I'm going to also repackage as the cardboard shipping box is looking a little worn.

Just wanted you guys to know what was going on.


----------



## dbradley

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



No1der said:


> There was a bit of a problem with the beads as the container spilled out. I'm going to fix this problem.


What the heck!
The beads had spilled when it arrived with me too. I thought the container I used to put them in would hold them better. I guess I didn't take into account the care that is used when handling these packages.


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



dbradley said:


> What the heck!
> The beads had spilled when it arrived with me too. I thought the container I used to put them in would hold them better. I guess I didn't take into account the care that is used when handling these packages.


Well, the bead problem is primarily my fault. Like an idiot, I didn't think about them fitting through the slots in that container. I suppose that all that matters is that the cigars themselves are OK up to this point. Thanks for all the upkeep on the box and beads, everyone. By the way, the box, unfortunately, won't be going out until Tuesday, since Monday is Memorial Day. Enjoy the holiday weekend everyone. By the way, I'm smoking an AVO #2 with 2 years of age on it right now, and absolutely loving it. This was one of the first smokes that turned me on to cigars, back when I was still primarily smoking mild cigars. While I don't often smoke mild cigars these days, I still love one of these every now and then, as they are just about the creamiest smoke I've come across. What's everyone else enjoying this holiday weekend?


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Great finds all. Had the delusion we might see one of these folks post from a lurking stare sometime here. Kind of like hoping to see your old girfriend at the bus stop I guess.


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



dbradley said:


> What the heck!
> The beads had spilled when it arrived with me too. I thought the container I used to put them in would hold them better. I guess I didn't take into account the care that is used when handling these packages.


There was no way you could have known that the top would have come completely off the container but I'm not holding that against you. If you look closely you'll see that I have you positive Trader Feedback. Don't worry about the cigars, they are in very good shape and I am caring for them untill I can send out the package ASAP.



sepia5 said:


> Well, the bead problem is primarily my fault. Like an idiot, I didn't think about them fitting through the slots in that container. I suppose that all that matters is that the cigars themselves are OK up to this point. Thanks for all the upkeep on the box and beads, everyone. By the way, the box, unfortunately, won't be going out until Tuesday, since Monday is Memorial Day.


Don't worry about the bead situation, I've got it under controll and the cigars are just fine. As I posted above I'm taking care of them.

Thanks for reminding me that Monday is a holliday and the USPS will be closed. So the package will be going out on Tuesday and very promptly.

I have to say that the amount of cigars in this package is AWESOME in other words awe inspriring. I'm having a tough time deciding which ones I sould try but I'll be putting in some really nice smokes as replacements. Sorry, I don't have any ISOM's....

Anyway, everything is under controll and the new shipping box will be in top notch shipping condition as I have an idea of how to turn the box itself into a makeshift humidor.

Cheers guys, I'm going to give this project my all. :tu

Happy Memorial Day everyone. I'm sorry I can't send this out on Monday but I'm considering possibly sending the out using DHL or something if anyone wants me to?

I feel a little guilty that I can't send the box out sooner than I expected because of the holliday.


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

You guys are pretty quick. It should only take a day or 2 to get to me, so I should have it by Thursday. I will do my best to have a quick turnaround.


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



SteveDMatt said:


> You guys are pretty quick. It should only take a day or 2 to get to me, so I should have it by Thursday. I will do my best to have a quick turnaround.


If you want them quicker I can DHL or UPS or FedeX them to you but considering the size of the box I would rather wait till Tuesday (after the holliday) so the shipping charges don't kill my cigar budget.

Is that allright with you?


----------



## dbradley

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



No1der said:


> There was no way you could have known that the top would have come completely off the container but I'm not holding that against you. If you look closely you'll see that I have you positive Trader Feedback. Don't worry about the cigars, they are in very good shape and I am caring for them untill I can send out the package ASAP.


I didn't feel like you were holding it against me... I was just annoyed that the beads came out on my send. I appreciate the positive feedback!


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



No1der said:


> If you want them quicker I can DHL or UPS or FedeX them to you but considering the size of the box I would rather wait till Tuesday (after the holliday) so the shipping charges don't kill my cigar budget.
> 
> Is that allright with you?


I think waiting until Tuesday would be perfectly fine, and far more economical. Besides, knowing DHL, they might just decide to send the box to Mongolia instead!


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> Great finds all. Had the delusion we might see one of these folks post from a lurking stare sometime here. Kind of like hoping to see your old girfriend at the bus stop I guess.


Don't give up hope just yet Dave. Still trying to bring one back home......

Ron


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Ron1YY said:


> Don't give up hope just yet Dave. Still trying to bring one back home......
> 
> Ron


fingers are crossed....


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



No1der said:


> Package arrived and all I can say is :dr
> 
> Seriously though since it arrived on Saturday I won't be able to ship it out till Monday.
> 
> There was a bit of a problem with the beads as the container spilled out. I'm going to fix this problem. I'm keeping the box in my coolerdor untill it goes out on Monday.
> 
> At that time I will post takes and puts and if I'm not mistaken the next person in line for the box pass is Steve DiMatteo.
> 
> I think I'm going to also repackage as the cardboard shipping box is looking a little worn.
> 
> Just wanted you guys to know what was going on.


Got a question for you guys. I already mentioned that the humidity beads spilled out into the tupperdor. That problem has been fixed and it won't be a problem anymore.

However the beads did leave a sticky residue on all the ziplock bags. I'm seriously considering moving the cigars out of their bags and into a couple of empty Padron boxes I have laying around. I measured and I can easily fit at least two boxes in the tupper. Do you guys want me to do this? I'd be happy to do it but I don't want to upset anyone. One benefit that I see in doing this is that the cigars will be exposed to the humidity which the ziplock bags don't allow.

Anyway, just let me know before Tuesday.


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



No1der said:


> Got a question for you guys. I already mentioned that the humidity beads spilled out into the tupperdor. That problem has been fixed and it won't be a problem anymore.
> 
> However the beads did leave a sticky residue on all the ziplock bags. I'm seriously considering moving the cigars out of their bags and into a couple of empty Padron boxes I have laying around. I measured and I can easily fit at least two boxes in the tupper. Do you guys want me to do this? I'd be happy to do it but I don't want to upset anyone. One benefit that I see in doing this is that the cigars will be exposed to the humidity which the ziplock bags don't allow.
> 
> Anyway, just let me know before Tuesday.


That's weird. I don't know why heartfelt beads would leave a sticky residue on the bags even if they were right up against them. I only use distilled water to moisturize the beads. I don't really know what would be best with regard to zip lock bags vs. cigar boxes. Maybe some of you guys who are more experienced with shipping cigars can chime in.


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



sepia5 said:


> That's weird. I don't know why heartfelt beads would leave a sticky residue on the bags even if they were right up against them. I only use distilled water to moisturize the beads. I don't really know what would be best with regard to zip lock bags vs. cigar boxes. Maybe some of you guys who are more experienced with shipping cigars can chime in.


I don't know where the residue came from but after handling the bags I had to wash my hands because my hands were sticky. It's not a huge deal but kind of unpleasant.

I'm all for placing them in a couple of Padron boxes.

I do need to hear from more folks so no one gets upset. I just want these cigars to remain in prestine condition through their travels.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

ok it is monday where the hell are the pics?????

:r

(and bump for easy access)


----------



## Scimmia

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> ok it is monday where the hell are the pics?????
> 
> :r
> 
> (and bump for easy access)


It's still the weekend here! Memorial day = 3 day weekend


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

hey,,,who let you in this thread?


----------



## Scimmia

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> hey,,,who let you in this thread?


oh yeah? just try kicking me out!


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I'm back! What a great weekend, and coming back to this makes the normally blah end of a long weekend much more exciting!!!!

Here's the damage:

CAO Cubist Ashtray
beer x2
A Brazilia, Fire, Camacho, and a Padilla
Blow pops x4 (????  :r)

Thanks!! I can't wait to break in that ashtray! :ss
(perhaps while drinking some beer...)

It's going to take me a couple of days to execute my hit - hopefully I'll be able to get everything out on Wednesday, Thursday at the latest.

On a sadder note, the Epi#1 has seen better days... it's in a plastic bag, but will require emergency surgery. I'll sub it out of the pass to keep it from getting any worse.

Puts/takes to come...


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Doh!

The Epi wasn't looking too good when it got to me, but didn't look that bad. I hope it wasn't my packaging, as I thought I wrapped everything up pretty snug and cushioned. I can send a couple of replacements for you if you wanna take it out. I'll just send it to the next person a day or two after you send the package.

The beers are two of my favorites.
The Dogfish Head is their 90 minute IPA, one of my absolute favorite IPAs and at 9% should have a bit of a kick.
The Peg Leg is from a local Baltimore brewery call Clipper City and is 8% if I remember right. It's an imperial stout.


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Allright fellow gorillas, the package goes out this afternoon but I wanted to post this ahead of time.

Since the original box looked pretty beat up I repackaged it in new cardboard and added some syrafoam insulation to hopefully keep the cigars cooler.

The beads were secured and I hope this time they don't spill out.

Also, I found a baggie in the boxpass with a hand written note so I hope no one minds that I added to that baggie as well.

Anyway, here are my takes and puts. I put in more than I took because I can't count  and also I wanted to share a few extra smokes that I personally enjoy.
Takes:
AF Anejo #48
RP Vintage 1990 Churchill
CAO Sopranos
Ashton VSG
Padilla Miami

Puts:
Dunhill Torpedo
Montecristo #2
Gurkha Vintage Robusto
5 Vegas A Apostle
Montecristo #2
Fire Indian Tabac Toro Crojo (One of my Fav's)
VA Primeros
Jose Marti Cuba Libre 
Baccarat Dolce Far Niente

Yes I can't add to good so I tossed in some sticks that I like and wanted others to try.

The package will be off to New Jersey so SteveDMatt be sure to watch for it in the mail. I'll be posting the tracking number soon.

Smoke 'em if you got 'em :tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Ivory Tower said:


> These posts are hilarious
> 
> :r :r :r


:tpd::tpd: Thank you Dave for the thread.


----------



## Sean9689

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Funny stuff. Great contest, Dave.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

This one from Gary:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=112698&postcount=1



radar said:


> I was one of the lucky winners of a contest that SeanGAR put up a few days ago. He had three Priority Mail Boxes set to go and if you could guess the five pack of a particular cigar in the box then you won the box. I guessed five Bolivar Fuerte Palmitas' and won! So I get the box and count the cigars. I count eight. I used my left hand as it has never let me down for counting to five before, but it does not match the number of cigars in the box. I perform an accuracy test of my left hand by placing the palm against that of my right hand. They still match. I'm confused. Surely it's me. Sean is a college professor. I am an idiot. It has to be me.
> 
> So, I called outside help. I recruited a lovely lady who agrees to date me from time to time, (she has poor eyesight but is a much better counter than I am). I removed my clothing, as is our custom, sat in a recliner, and placed my hands on my thighs. I asked her to "count these and tell me what you see". She replied, "eleven, that's wild, you have three pinkies'". I said, "wait a minute" and held one hand in the air and asked again, this time instructing her only to count the fingers in the air and to please include the thumb. "Five", she says. I show her the cigars. She counts eight.
> 
> So, I explained the contest to her. She pondered the dilema for a moment, put down her copy of "The World News", and says, "maybe he's a alien", (she counts well, but she's no Alfred Einstein). I said, "I don't think so, he lives near the East Coast, I have his address". She says, "oh". After some discussion, we decide that Sean has eight fingers on each hand. She says, "I'd like to meet him", I say, "he's married". She says, "oh". She says, "sounds like he has messed up hands". I agree. She says, "hey, ask him if you can borrow five bucks", (she's no idiot either).
> 
> So, Sean buddy, can I borrow five bucks?
> 
> Thanks Bro!


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=112698&postcount=15



radar said:


> Fractions are a bit involved for her. I continue to see her as her compassion more than makes up for her lack of grey matter. For example, a few months ago she and I had encountered a mutual medical problem (if you know what I mean). On the drive to the Doctors office I decided to just outright ask her a question that was bothering me . I said, "Did you give me genital warts?". She replied, "No, you earned them". How can you not love sweetness like that?


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

The Jungle is all about slopes......cuban slopes......pipe slopes.........humidor slopes........and kicking other brothers further down them, :r

Here in a precursor to the Coffee Borg and in fine jungle fashion, Raney helps us to learn about the coffee slope



RcktS4 said:


> So you want to try roasting your own coffee, but it seems complicated and expensive, right?
> 
> WRONG. For those of you who are curious about home roasting, and would like to check it out without laying out much money, I offer the El Cheapo Best Coffee You Ever Had starter kit.
> 
> To roast coffee at home, and enjoy the finest java you've probably ever tasted, you need two things: green coffee beans and a roasting device.
> 
> Green beans are available from any number of sources, and generally cost half what good roasted beans go for. Here are the 2 best sources I've used:
> 
> Sweet Marias
> Coffee bean corral
> 
> Both have great selection, and are as fanatical about bean quality as you soon will be . Typical green coffees go for $4-$7 per pound, with cost increasing to as much as $16-17 for super premium coffees (notably Jamaican Blue Mountain and Kona). I recommend a simple sampler to start with, and do yourself a favor and skip the really expensive stuff until you get more comfortable with the process.
> 
> Next: the roaster.
> 
> There are numerous roasting devices and methods, but probably the simplest in terms of bang-for-the-buck is the use of a simple popcorn popper. Here is a great tip sheet from Sweet Marias on roasting with a hot air popper.
> 
> There are great guidelines for finding a suitable roaster, but if you want it simple, just drop a cool $10 (plus shipping) or so on a West Bend Poppery II on ebay
> 
> Now, you got a popper, you got a sample pack of kick-butt green coffees, and you got a well ventilated area. Dump in a half-cup of green coffee, turn that puppy on, and start watching, smelling, listening, and learning the art of roasting the finest stimulant yet known to man.
> 
> Total cost:
> West Bend Poppery II from Ebay: about $15 (with shipping)
> 4-pound, 8-coffee sample pack from SM: $25 (with shipping)
> Complete coffee nirvana in the privacy of your own home: priceless.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19523


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

The link was in another thread, but no one has posted this one yet. I remember reading this and laughing my ass off.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8150



SeanGAR said:


> Wednesday I faced something nobody wants to face: a 10 hour drive and only 2 small cigars (SCDH El Principe and a Gran Habano No. 5 Rothschild). I buckled down, got a crappy coffee and started my drive. A waited a full 5 minutes before breaking into the Gran Habano. Nice little cigar. 45 minutes later I started the SCDH. I know, I amazed myself at my restraint too. 85 minutes into the drive I was cigar-less. I knew I could hold out, I mean really, I don't smoke at all while I'm asleep, and that is usually 7 hours, so I can make 7 hours more driving, right?
> 
> It was somewhere in Tennessee that I broke down. I drive like this: stop only for gas when at 1/8 tank, pee, coffee, off I go. Well, there I was in central Tennessee, getting my coffee, when I spied them. Oh no, nothing as civilized as backwoods, the best looking cigar there was Swisher Sweets cigarillos Tips .... $2.05 plus tax later a 5 pak was mine.
> 
> I admired the wrapper while accelerating to 85 ... beautiful textured brown paper, just like the stuff the butchers used in the old days. I lovingly removed the cello, clear as a bell, I think these cigars have aged for at least 2 weeks. I looked at the plastic tip. * Hmmmm......looks like some part of a tampon or something. Quite feminine really.....not something I expect construction workers or firemen would get into. But I was cruising and I figured, hell, why not.*
> 
> I pulled over, carefully avoiding the 18 wheeleres whizzing by as I made my way to the trunk. I knew it was in there someplace......I always have some.....ah, there it was in the back, I pulled it out and got back in the driver seat. * Just then I heard "take a walk on the wild side" on the radio. I took the duct that that had removed from the trunk, unwrapped 8 inches, and taped it to my chest. I did it again. I grabbed the end and ripped my hairs out. I did my chest. I used the tweezers from my Swiss army knife to pluck my eyebrows. I used M&Ms to color my lips red.*
> 
> I was ready.
> 
> Plucked her eyebrows on the way
> Shaved her legs and then he was a she
> She says hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
> Said hey honey, take a walk on the wild side
> 
> I took a draw on the Swisher. Sweet taste of artificial flavors .... a hint of 7 year of madagascar vanilla and bubble gum asailed my senses. I lit it up.
> 
> *For a second....a nanosecond really, I almost got the impression that there might actually be tobacco in the Swisher. Fleetingly brief as it was, I was not prepared for the tastes that I found in the Swisher. After half an inch I had had enough. Lynyrd Skynyrd was back on the radio, I wiped the red coloring from my lips, and I farted.* The Swisher went out the window just as I saw a coal-fired power plant. The other cigars went into the garbage at my next fill up.
> 
> Visuals: Injection molded plastic tip reminiscent of tampon. Well done paper wrapper, slight texturing. To call this short filler would be an understatement. Microfiller?
> 
> Pre-light taste: Bubble gum and other fake flavors.
> 
> Initial smoke impressions: Crap, I should have bought Marlboros. I smoked it almost an inch before disgust got the best of me.
> 
> Lesson learned: Don't drive anywhere without adequate smokes.


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

One more from Seangar, man was he funny.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=33487



SeanGAR said:


> Why thank you. I am pleased to see somebody with a refined knowledge of vanilla posting in this thread.
> 
> As you know, Tahitian vanilla has more of a sweet floral aroma than Madagascar or Mexican vanilla. I will copy a small bit from a web source for the unwashed masses ... but I am certain a true connaisseur like yourself knows this by heart. I might note that Comoros and Madagascar vanillas are tough to pick apart. Thats why people speaking of flavors of 7-year old Madagascar vanilla is such a joke. It could easily be 7 year old Comoro vanilla. Duh!
> 
> _*Bourbon beans are long and slender, with a very rich taste and smell, have thick, oily skin, contain an abundance of tiny seeds, and have a strong vanilla aroma. Bourbon beans from Madagascar and the Comoros are described as having a creamy, haylike, and sweet, with vanillin overtones. Bourbon beans from other regions will be similar if they are picked at peak ripeness and are properly cured.
> 
> Mexican beans are very similar to Bourbon beans though they have a more mellow, smooth, quality and a spicy, woody fragrance.
> 
> Tahitian beans are usually shorter, plumper, and contain a higher oil and water content than Bourbon beans. The skin is thinner, they contain fewer seeds, and the aroma is fruity and floral. They are often described as smelling like licorice, cherry, prunes, or wine.*_


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Steve, the package is on it's way.

DC# 0307 0020 0005 5877 5171

It's also insured just to be safe. Enjoy


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

I miss 'em. You come up with the coolest contests Dave!


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Here is one more:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31937



SeanGAR said:


> Stupid would be something like this ....
> 
> Her: "I want to go on this Special K diet".
> 
> You: "Why? You don't sweat much for a fat girl".
> 
> Your suggestion is, of course, perfectly reasonable and correct. As others point out, _reasonable _and _correct _don't fly with many women. They're from another planet, you see.


I remember reading a post about him throwing up while driving, but for the life of me I cannot find it.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



trogdor said:


> On a sadder note, the Epi#1 has seen better days... it's in a plastic bag, but will require emergency surgery. I'll sub it out of the pass to keep it from getting any worse.
> 
> Puts/takes to come...


YIKES!! Might inspect the packing to make sure the rest of the pass isn't bouncing around in the boxes. thanks for looking out for us.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

very nice bomb...

now

am i next????
am i next????


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> very nice bomb...
> 
> now
> 
> am i next????
> am i next????


I thought you got it already!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> I thought you got it already!


whats ur point????:r

it was fun:bl


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> YIKES!! Might inspect the packing to make sure the rest of the pass isn't bouncing around in the boxes. thanks for looking out for us.


The patch of missing wrapper by the band was there when I got it, but the rest of the cigar looked fine, so it had to have happened in transet from me...

Anyway, Marc, just let me know when you send the package on and I'll mail replacements to the next person. If the Epi is smokable, please help yourself and do not put anything in for it, I'll handle that.

Let me know what you think of the beer also. I don't know if you've had either, but I tried to look at your beer reviews to send something you'd like.


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> Doh!
> 
> The Epi wasn't looking too good when it got to me, but didn't look that bad. I hope it wasn't my packaging, as I thought I wrapped everything up pretty snug and cushioned. I can send a couple of replacements for you if you wanna take it out. I'll just send it to the next person a day or two after you send the package.
> 
> The beers are two of my favorites.
> The Dogfish Head is their 90 minute IPA, one of my absolute favorite IPAs and at 9% should have a bit of a kick.
> The Peg Leg is from a local Baltimore brewery call Clipper City and is 8% if I remember right. It's an imperial stout.


Everything was packed really well - I'm not really sure why it did that. Replacements aren't necessary at all. It was a smoke that I was planning to take anyway, so I'll fix it up and have an excuse to smoke it faster! :ss

I'll look into changing up the packaging just to be safe, though. It may have had to do with the water pillow.

I've never had them before, but given the alcohol content, I think I'll love those beers! :al I'll drink 'em this weekend and let you know how hard they hit me!

Now, to plan out the bomb for ***********


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

And it's off!

:z 0306 2400 0001 1460 0128 :z

Takes/Puts:

Epi#1 / Hoyo du Roi (4/03)
Boli RC / Mag 46 (7/05)

It's in a new shipping box. I replaced the packing peanuts with lots of bubble wrap. I also took out the cigar box and replaced it with two tupperwares so that everything would fit better.

This was a lot of fun!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I know who it is and I'm not telling!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



trogdor said:


> And it's off!
> 
> :z 0306 2400 0001 1460 0128 :z
> 
> Takes/Puts:
> 
> Epi#1 / Hoyo du Roi (4/03)
> Boli RC / Mag 46 (7/05)
> 
> It's in a new shipping box. I replaced the packing peanuts with lots of bubble wrap. I also took out the cigar box and replaced it with two tupperwares so that everything would fit better.
> 
> This was a lot of fun!


Thanks for participating Trogdor and super thanks for taking care of the box! Enjoy some RG bumpage!


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Greerzilla said:


> I know who it is and I'm not telling!


Don't tell Shaggy, but it's going to him again!


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I got the box today. Wow, that thing is stuffed. Some great smokes in it.

After opening it, I noticed the same thing No1der did, some sticky residue and also some dampness. The beads may be too wet as they are all clear and I'm thinking the temperature changes may be causing the moisture to condense. I'm not real sure what is causing the stickiness. So, I completely cleared out the box, wiped down all the moisture, repackaged all the cigars into fresh 5 finger bags and changed all of the bubble wrap. There is nothing sticky about this thing now. When Tim opens it, if there is anything sticky in there, it has to be something from the beads. I can't imagine what, but I wanted to make sure it was completely cleaned out.

I took 5 beautiful smokes out of this box, none of which I have had before, and added 7. Here's the results.

Takes

Puts

My wife will be sending out the package to Tim tomorrow morning. Hopefully it will arrive Saturday. I had to go to the PO to pick it up. I think that was because it was insured. I will be sending it Priority with DC and no insurance unless someone objects tonight. I would suspect they would just drop it off then. I will post the DC number late Friday or early Saturday.

Thanks guys, this was my first pass and it was great.


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



SteveDMatt said:


> I got the box today. Wow, that thing is stuffed. Some great smokes in it.
> 
> After opening it, I noticed the same thing No1der did, some sticky residue and also some dampness. The beads may be too wet as they are all clear and I'm thinking the temperature changes may be causing the moisture to condense. I'm not real sure what is causing the stickiness. So, I completely cleared out the box, wiped down all the moisture, repackaged all the cigars into fresh 5 finger bags and changed all of the bubble wrap. There is nothing sticky about this thing now. When Tim opens it, if there is anything sticky in there, it has to be something from the beads. I can't imagine what, but I wanted to make sure it was completely cleaned out.
> 
> I took 5 beautiful smokes out of this box, none of which I have had before, and added 7. Here's the results.
> 
> Takes
> 
> Puts
> 
> My wife will be sending out the package to Tim tomorrow morning. Hopefully it will arrive Saturday. I had to go to the PO to pick it up. I think that was because it was insured. I will be sending it Priority with DC and no insurance unless someone objects tonight. I would suspect they would just drop it off then. I will post the DC number late Friday or early Saturday.
> 
> Thanks guys, this was my first pass and it was great.


Ah, I see you took one of the "Fire" cigars I put in the package. Give me that warm fuzzy feeling knowing someone new will be trying one of my favorite cigars.

I did my best to clean off the bags and I don't know what that sticky stuff is/was either. I'm glad to hear it arrived in one piece and in good condition.
Funny thing is that I replaced the bubble wrap also. :r If this sticky problem continues I guess everyone along the way will be replacing the bubble wrap.

BTW, Did the zip-tie keep the lid on the beeds? I sure hope so because they were all over the place when I got the package.

Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



No1der said:


> Ah, I see you took one of the "Fire" cigars I put in the package. Give me that warm fuzzy feeling knowing someone new will be trying one of my favorite cigars.
> 
> I did my best to clean off the bags and I don't know what that sticky stuff is/was either. I'm glad to hear it arrived in one piece and in good condition.
> Funny thing is that I replaced the bubble wrap also. :r If this sticky problem continues I guess everyone along the way will be replacing the bubble wrap.
> 
> BTW, Did the zip-tie keep the lid on the beeds? I sure hope so because they were all over the place when I got the package.
> 
> Enjoy the smokes.


Yeah, everything was in great shape, with the exception of the stickyness and moisture. I guess it is just condensation from the changing temperatures, in and out of buildings, trucks, etc.

I'll let you know how I enjoy the Fire.


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



SteveDMatt said:


> I'll let you know how I enjoy the Fire.


Sounds good. If I were only allowed to smoke two cigars for the rest of my life it would be Padrons and Fire's. :tu


----------



## dbradley

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



No1der said:


> I did my best to clean off the bags and I don't know what that sticky stuff is/was either. I'm glad to hear it arrived in one piece and in good condition.
> Funny thing is that I replaced the bubble wrap also. :r If this sticky problem continues I guess everyone along the way will be replacing the bubble wrap.


I think I know where the stickiness is coming from...

I didn't have any distilled water to refill the beads so I used Sprite.

That's OK right????

:ss Kidding of course... when I recieved the box I notice a little stickiness but not enough to make me think something was going on. Hmmm...I wonder why it's building.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Great contest idea Dave!!

I too just wish they would make their way back home!!:tu


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



trogdor said:


> Don't tell Shaggy, but it's going to him again!


i dont think u guys have that kinda time to wait for it to get here again:r


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> i dont think u guys have that kinda time to wait for it to get here again:r


Oh God, please nooooooooooo!!!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> i dont think u guys have that kinda time to wait for it to get here again:r


We all have great patience here in the jungle........ NOT


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

psyche...I got it! :tu


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

wooohooo...i will be expecting pics when i get home from work


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> psyche...I got it! :tu


Good catch! We love pics!


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

WOW! Marc really knocked me the F out! I'll post picks later tonight...
Oh, everything was packed up real nice and tight. :ss


----------



## trogdor

I got the bomb!!!


----------



## pnoon

trogdor said:


> I got the bomb!!!


Yes you did! 

Spreading the S.H.I.T. around:

Drifty Gypsy
The Professor
gvarsity
pistol
fireman43
muziq
DonWeb
Greerzilla
qwerty1500
mrbl8k
trogdor


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



hollywood said:


> I too just wish they would make their way back home!!:tu


I'm with you bro.

OK contest over time to declare the winners....

sometime this weekend. Thanks for playing.


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Aight...here's the carnage!

Take: H. Upman 
Puts: Monty Petite Edmundo & Diplomaticos #5

Thanks again for the awesome hit Marc...I've been getting together some real good one's for the next Monkey in line! :tu

Still have to organize the box and pack everything up...I'll prolly get this baby off Monday or Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## 12stones

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> I'm with you bro.
> 
> OK contest over time to declare the winners....
> 
> sometime this weekend. Thanks for playing.


Good luck to those who played, and I gotta say that this remains the best contest I've ever seen. The rehashed posts have made me laugh and laugh. Thanks Dave; way cool.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Great hit and great puts/takes!


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Wait until you see what I send the next chump! o


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> Wait until you see what I send the next chump! o


Uh oh....it sounds _serious_!


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

serious AND unprecedented!


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> I'm with you bro.
> 
> OK contest over time to declare the winners....
> 
> sometime this weekend. Thanks for playing.


the antici...


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

WOW!!, this past just keeps getting better and better. I can't wait to see whats next.


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

...pation!!!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

oh oh....jimmy is riled up...

good stuff on the takes and puts jimmy...enjoy the bomb


----------



## Ermo

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



The Professor said:


> ...pation!!!


:r reminds me of the Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Ermo said:


> :r reminds me of the Rocky Horror Picture Show.


The good old days of dressing up in drag on a Friday night? :r


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Did we ever get a DC# for the box?


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



sepia5 said:


> Did we ever get a DC# for the box?


Long since out of my hands and I posted a DC# so that's all I know.


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Any verdict on this little contest? 

Reading through these posts again (for at least the third time), definitely some good stuff here. :tu :r :r

It really is sad these guys are not around anymore, that is for sure.

Great contest Dave! :tu


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I knew I was forgetting something.

0307 0020 0003 7237 0538

This went out to TimBuzz2 on Friday.

Sorry for the delay in posting DC#.


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



SteveDMatt said:


> I knew I was forgetting something.
> 
> 0307 0020 0003 7237 0538
> 
> This went out to TimBuzz2 on Friday.
> 
> Sorry for the delay in posting DC#.


I stopped home for lunch and the box had been delivered. The package was great, beads a re still secured but the bags are still sticky. As far as my takes & puts here goes:

Takes: Cohiba Tubo
LFD Coronado
AVO Domaine
Litto Gomez Diez Americano
Graycliff PGX(Red Label)

View attachment 12247


Puts: Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill
AF Anejo #46
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Robusto
Padilla Miami 8 & 11 Churchill
Gran Habano Habano # 3
R y J Reserva Real Verona's Court Tubo
Pueblo Dominicano series II

View attachment 12248


I Will more than likely hit BMagin320(Brian) with a drive by as its will be quicker.


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Glad they made it safely.

There was nothing sticky about anything in that box when it left, so it must be a problem with them beads. I have no idea what.

But the smokes are safe and thats what really matters.

Enjoy your harvest.


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> Aight...here's the carnage!
> 
> Take: H. Upman
> Puts: Monty Petite Edmundo & Diplomaticos #5
> 
> Thanks again for the awesome hit Marc...I've been getting together some real good one's for the next Monkey in line! :tu
> 
> Still have to organize the box and pack everything up...I'll prolly get this baby off Monday or Tuesday at the latest.


Enjoy - that rum on the rocks goes great with cigars!


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Thanks for posting the DC#, Steve. I'm sorry about the sticky box, everyone. I really don't know what could be causing it, as I use the same 65% heartfelt beads in my wine cooler-a-dor and have never had a problem with stickiness. It's really nice to see such a quick turn-around on this box pass; that holds true w/ everyone so far. Thanks again for playing!


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



trogdor said:


> Enjoy - that rum on the rocks goes great with cigars!


I will enjoy some this weekend with a Padron! mmmm:ss


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

So, I had to rent a forklift to take this outside and put it on the porch...I hope the mailman brings his forklift too! Look out!

DC 0103 8555 7490 0683 0622 :ss:ss


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Can't wait to see the next bomb :tu


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I thought I'd share tonight's smoking experience for your vicarious enjoyment

The setup:

Clipped, poured, and ready to go:

Pectin works wonders! I slathered the Epi up in the stuff to repair it. A few days of humi time to recover, and it burned like a champ!

At the halfway point, it was time for beer #2:

The remains of a fine evening on the porch:

Thanks David - great stuff! The beer was VERY good. The Peg Leg was nice and rich, and the Dogfish Head had a bit of fruity character that complimented the smoke very well! I am also feeling the somewhat higher alcohol content.

The Epi#1 was tasty, and the ashtray sat there looking hot the whole time (and it will continue to do so!)

This was a good way to ease back into the work week!

--Marc


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

I love the suspense Dave creates with his contests. The only two I've seen he has announced the winner at least a few days after was initially thought. I think his next contest should have a side bet on how many days after the contest end he announces the winner. :r

Only Dave could create this type of suspense though.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> We make friends here. It's sad when some leave. Was reminiscing about Seangar, RcktS4 and Radar today. For newer members these were interesting contributors/great BOTL's in their unique ways. Posts that make you spit your beverage on keyboards, kindness (or sarcasm) and wisdom they each brought to the board in their own way. Each in their own way contributed to my enjoyment and evolution here. If you haven't stumbled across one of their posts ... well here is your chance.
> 
> So anyway, here's the gig.
> 
> Find interesting/funny posts each contributed here. Quote the post here so it is seen in this thread and place a link in the post here back to the origin thread. Topping the threads is optional but you might find a few worthy.
> 
> Will let this run for a week. (or shorter if no one is posting) At the end of the week... winners will be determined by the thread starter here based upon whatever strikes my fancy/memory lane wise.
> 
> Prizes:
> 
> 3 - One for each of our missing Gorillas most whatever post. Each winner will get an 80's Dunhill Cabinetta, 01 RA Corona, 70's 898 NV, 01 PL Lonsdale and a cigar to be determined later between the winners and I.


any reason why seangar took off?
he was one hell of a guy and a guy i did buisness with a few times- Pm me if you'd like-


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Greerzilla said:


> I love the suspense Dave creates with his contests. The only two I've seen he has announced the winner at least a few days after was initially thought. I think his next contest should have a side bet on how many days after the contest end he announces the winner. :r
> 
> Only Dave could create this type of suspense though.


I can only assume that he has busted a gut from laughing while reading the entire thread in search of some winners. Godspeed to you Fluff


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

:r He's a busy man guys..Patience is a Virtue Good luck too all.


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Some great stuff going on in this pass....I forget am I part of this ......lol...been so long I'm not sure I signed up or dreamed it.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Quint said:


> Some great stuff going on in this pass....I forget am I part of this ......lol...been so long I'm not sure I signed up or dreamed it.


Pinch yourself to make sure!


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

_KASR blind karma-pass...KASR blind karma-pass...ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz_

________________________







__________________


----------



## Ermo

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> OK contest over time to declare the winners....
> sometime this weekend.


Dave is still on time. His weekend lasts til about Wednesday when the hangover subsides :r


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I just hooked up with Brian(bmagin320) and the box is now in his hands.


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

while checkin out the stash, i noticed a baggie with my name on it. i took the note out and graham (sepia 5). the bastage hit me with some much coveted sticks (anejo,lg,fire). scooped em up, and heres my takes:
takes: puts:
padilla miami 8/11 - dc maximus 2003
anejo - opus x
partagas d #4 - partagas petit corona especiales and RyJ habano

other puts:
leon jiminex glass tubo #1 2003
jr alternative (mc edmundo)
zino platinum shorty
gurkha nepalese warrior
perdomo reserve limited golf edition

does this sound okay?
oh yeah, timbutz hit me with a reprisal bomb (pic to follow) - thanks a bunch


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



bmagin320 said:


> while checkin out the stash, i noticed a baggie with my name on it. i took the note out and graham (sepia 5). the bastage hit me with some much coveted sticks (anejo,lg,fire). scooped em up, and heres my takes:
> takes: puts:
> padilla miami 8/11 - dc maximus 2003
> anejo - opus x
> partagas d #4 - partagas petit corona especiales and RyJ habano
> 
> other puts:
> leon jiminex glass tubo #1 2003
> jr alternative (mc edmundo)
> zino platinum shorty
> gurkha nepalese warrior
> perdomo reserve limited golf edition
> 
> does this sound okay?
> oh yeah, timbutz hit me with a reprisal bomb (pic to follow) - thanks a bunch


The takes/puts look more than okay! I'm glad you liked the extra baggy, but I can only claim the LG Americano and the Anejo (I knew you wanted to try those sticks, so I wanted to make sure they got to you). Anything else in that bag was added by other guerillas along the way.


----------



## muziq

*Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Hi folks,

Same rules as the first blank cigar band group buy I organized recently, but with *ONE MAJOR CHANGE* - *only increments of 250*, and I'll guarantee that the amount will be approximate (within 5-6 bands in either direction). The reason for this is that the bands come stuck together in bundle of 500 each, and it's a real pain to count out each band. If you order 250, 750, etc, you'll receive half of a bundle according to ruler measurements (thanks Blake Lockhart for the suggestion!). So, if you order 250, you may get anywhere from 245 bands to 255 in that bunch.

Also, note that I'm adding $1 for shipping, as per the first group buy.

I'll have the final cost for you after confirming with Heartfelt the price-per-band, but it's definitely less than if you ordered by yourself!

Canadians are welcome, but should expect additional time for the bands to arrive. Shipping will be a little extra for yous guys.

NOTE: if the entire order of bands does not arrive from Heartfelt in one package (i.e. Dave runs out and has to reorder), I'll ship your orders out in the order in which payment was received. You can pay by paypal or by check, and I'll get those details to you once the price is confirmed.

Below is the list of folks who requested to be in on the next group buy. I'll take up to 20 people total in this group buy. So, first come, first served! GO!


Schnell987 - 250 
12stones - 500
Txdyna65 - 250
Pete - 250
Strangg1 - (how many?)
bhudson57 - 250
Hikari - 250
Atlacatl - 250
Dux - 500
Newcigarz - (how many?)
Twill413 - 500
SteveDMatt - 500
Tidefan73 - 500 
Tristan - 250
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - (increments of 250, please!)
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500


----------



## Dux

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

500 for me :tu


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



Dux said:


> 500 for me :tu


Gotcha!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

:ss500 PLEASE

Thank you

B


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> :ss500 PLEASE
> 
> Thank you
> 
> B


Yep...


----------



## Charles

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



LasciviousXXX said:


> You know, there were so many great and amazing threads by these guys that its hard to pick which ones were the most memorable.
> 
> I truly miss Raney (RckS4) he was one of the original CUT War Generals back during the first CUT War of '05. Some of the threads were lost but those were my fondest memories or the Rckt man. In fact if I remember right, DaKlugs even got involved in those wars and all hell broke loose!! My favorite CUT was "Raney's Rump Rangers"... that was his team name :r It was Raney who first gave me the "Naked Pilates Instructor" CUT and I will be forever grateful. I know you're busy bro but get your ass back here for some more late nite debauchery.
> 
> Sean was a really great and knowledgeable BOTL. He did have a fierce temper which got the best of him sometimes but he was a really great guy. Never got to meet him in person but his "Science Experiment" threads were awesome! He was messing around with ways to engineer and speed along the aging process for cigars. I donated some dog-rockets to the cause as well. It just brought a whole new side to cigar smoking... the scientific side.
> 
> My fondest memories of Radar were of him standing up for ClubStogie in the face of adversity. At the time he was most active in MOD'ing there was some serious issues that needed handled as people from other boards were coming over to our board to start trouble. It was a hard time but Radar dealt with it fairly and in the spirit of ClubStogie. he defended our "clean-slate" policy even in the face of extreme rudeness and taunts by less than gentlemanly members. I always applauded him for standing up for ClubStogie and our policies. Its what makes our board different from others.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of some people I haven't talked to in awhile Dave.


Wasn't the first cut war where Illuminatus turned into the Oompa Loompa?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

I believe his might have been the second CUT war but hell who really knows anymore?? Those were some of the MOST fun threads I've ever seen crop up on CS in my short time here. They were fun, entertaining, and really got the group involved. People that weren't even playing were forced to participate as their CUT's were mercilessly changed and tweaked by those who held credits.

Man that was a fun time!!!


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

You can say that again.


----------



## D. Generate

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Damn, I didn't even realize who all was missing. I had participated in either box passes, trades or bombs (mostly on the receiving end) with the three of them. There were differences among them, but all were great gorillas and I know I miss them here.

I would like to think that there is a happy day in the future. One in which the three return to the jungle. I hope, on that day, we can all set aside our differences and just be gorillas. Happy to be here amongst those who understand.

Then I bomb them when they aren't looking.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

250 Please. :tu


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

I'm probably #21, but if you have space I will take 250 or 500 if necessary.


----------



## Kidrock387

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

ohh sorry, ill take 250, thanks!!


----------



## RaiderinKS

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

250 please.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

I am in for 250 !


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

If you've got room I'll play as well, 250 please


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

box is on the way to hoon
0307 0020 0004 6842 1784

this is what timbutz hit me with as a bomb during the trade....that sneaky bastage


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Updated list:

Schnell987 - 250 
12stones - 500
Txdyna65 - 250
Pete - 250
Strangg1 - (how many?)
bhudson57 - 250
Hikari - 250
Atlacatl - 250
Dux - 500
Newcigarz - 250
Twill413 - 500
SteveDMatt - 500
Tidefan73 - 500 
Tristan - 250
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500
Montecristo#2 - 250 or 500 (which do you prefer?)
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250
Sancho - 250 (I'll let you sneak in)
That's it, folks--this buy is closed! 
[/quote]


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

If you need 250 to complete the order, I will take 250. If it is already an even number, I'll take 500.

If that is too confusing, I'll take 250.


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Updated list:

Schnell987 - 250 
12stones - 500
Txdyna65 - 250
Pete - 250
Strangg1 - *(how many?)*
bhudson57 - 250
Hikari - 250
Atlacatl - 250
Dux - 500
Newcigarz - 250
Twill413 - 500
SteveDMatt - 500
Tidefan73 - 500 
Tristan - 250
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500
Montecristo#2 - 250
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250
Sancho - 250
This buy is closed!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Kewl.

Looks like a great group buy ! :tu


----------



## Dandee

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

I have to thank RcktS4 for pushing me over to the dark side. Right before he disapeared, he offered four newbs to join him in a box split, and I was lucky enough to be one of the. T'was a magical experience. 

Thanks Raney!

Dan


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Ermo said:


> Dave is still on time. His weekend lasts til about Wednesday when the hangover subsides :r


It's a this or that problem.... :r

I meant that weekend. (This coming one now) 

Sorry been running around and have not gotten to this. Tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



RPB67 said:


> Looks like a great group buy ! :tu


:tpd: Yep...these buys are alot of work...great job Heath!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Great contest Dave!! Brings you down memory lane for sure. Everyone sending stuff to Gary for Edisonbird was unbelievable! Seeing the pics where Gary was showing Edisonbird all the things that were sent for him and knowing it put a smile on his face was something I know I'll never forget.

Sean.. what a character. We have such a blast everytime we get together with them and it's not often enough!! Hopefully he'll be here the 30th. We'll put a bug in his ear and see if we can get him to at least come in and say hi to everyone. Sure miss seeing his posts.

I was hoping when I started reading this thread that someone would post something from the mouse and sure enough they did. Where the heck is Raney??? Only posts I ever had to have my dictionary close by to understand... LOL.

Gary precipatated the funnest thread I ever started "What would you do for Cubans". Getting pictures of Frank cleaning the house was priceless!! Plus I didn't have to do any of the housework.. LOL

Get these fella's back! They are certainly missed. If you joined after they left you sure missed a great bunch of guys. You will learn alot by reading their posts.


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

That filled up fast!

If you're doing this again, put me on the wait list for next time.

Thanks!!!

Marc


----------



## zhadum

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

I would also like to be on the next list if you do this again


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

:BS late


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Thanks! Enjoy some RG :tu


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

I as well would like to sign up for the next list, please. This would make an excellent addition to my non-existant collection.


----------



## bhudson57

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

If you would be so kind as to up me to 500, I'd appreciate it. Are you going to pm everyone your addy or do you want us to contact you?


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

I guess 250 should do the trick for me. Thank you.


----------



## galaga

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> It's a this or that problem.... :r
> 
> I meant that weekend. (This coming one now)
> 
> Sorry been running around and have not gotten to this. Tonight or tomorrow.


Maybe you should use Gary's tag line --

"I like turnin', specially round". - Eeyore


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Shameless, yet gratitious bump.


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

...any second now! :tu


----------



## chip

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I forgot all about this......where the heck is the box?


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

someone own up to having the box....i cant see the smoke from here


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> someone own up to having the box....i cant see the smoke from here


It's enroute!


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Update - I've PMed Strangg1 to find out how many bands s/he wants. As soon as I know, I'll place the order. If Strangg1 opts out, the person who posted next to get in will move into the slot.

For everyone who didn't manage to get in on this one, I'll see how handling 20 orders works for me, and consider doing another group buy. so, if y'all will let me finish this one, I'll be back in touch about a 3rd group buy!


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> It's enroute!


Looks like it will be blowing up tomorrow


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

dammmmm....i hate waiting


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I have the box again :r :r

Aaron, remember when I asked you about the mistake on a person's addy (you put my addy twice)? I made the corection on the original list. Apparently, the correction is not in the new list and Jimmy sent the box to me again 

Can you PM me the person's addy again and I will send this box to him. Check your PM.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

:r and u guys think canadians are screwed up :r


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



avo_addict said:


> I have the box again :r :r
> 
> Aaron, remember when I asked you about the mistake on a person's addy (you put my addy twice)? I made the corection on the original list. Apparently, the correction is not in the new list and Jimmy sent the box to me again
> 
> Can you PM me the person's addy again and I will send this box to him. Check your PM.


SON OF A.....


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



avo_addict said:


> I have the box again :r :r
> 
> Aaron, remember when I asked you about the mistake on a person's addy (you put my addy twice)? I made the corection on the original list. Apparently, the correction is not in the new list and Jimmy sent the box to me again
> 
> Can you PM me the person's addy again and I will send this box to him. Check your PM.


how the heck did it get to you?! Are you split personality or something?!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> how the heck did it get to you?! Are you split personality or something?!


Aaron loves me so much, he gave me 2 spots


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

D'oh! OK, I've pm'ed the remainders on the list to get me their addresses and I'll cross-check with the master list and get the corrections over to Avo - sorry about that gang. Not sure how it happened...but it happened! Thanks for being good sports about it all!


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> D'oh! OK, I've pm'ed the remainders on the list to get me their addresses and I'll cross-check with the master list and get the corrections over to Avo - sorry about that gang. Not sure how it happened...but it happened! Thanks for being good sports about it all!


hehehe...thanks Aaron! I guess I shouldn't have put ice cream in there, in retrospect! :r


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> hehehe...thanks Aaron! I guess I shouldn't have put ice cream in there, in retrospect! :r


OH NOooooooes!!!1!!!


----------



## chip

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> D'oh! OK, I've pm'ed the remainders on the list to get me their addresses and I'll cross-check with the master list and get the corrections over to Avo - sorry about that gang. Not sure how it happened...but it happened! Thanks for being good sports about it all!


Who's being a good sport?

I say hang em.....:gn

Heck, by the time this gets to me, I will have forgotten all about it again...:r


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Things could've been worse...they could have been on the way back to Shaggy.........one zillion years later! LOL!


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> D'oh! OK, I've pm'ed the remainders on the list


how about posting the list of who is left.


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> Things could've been worse...they could have been on the way back to Shaggy.........one zillion years later! LOL!


yeah, that dude lives in another space/time continuum! :r


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

HEY!!!!! i leave to go to work and get back and it is bash canada time???WTF????

:r

at least i sent it to the right person:r


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



bmagin320 said:


> box is on the way to hoon
> 0307 0020 0004 6842 1784


Hey, Brian. Are you sure that's the right DC#? I just went to check its progress this morning, and USPS.com says the number isn't recognized.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Dropped the box off this morning at the PO. Should be there by Tuesday.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> HEY!!!!! i leave to go to work and get back and it is bash canada time???WTF????
> 
> :r
> 
> at least i sent it to the right person:r


D'oh! Well, he's got us there! LOL!


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

i am retarded and dyslexic 1748 is last four #s.


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Final list:

Schnell987 - 250 
12stones - 500
Txdyna65 - 250
Pete - 250
Strangg1 - 500
bhudson57 - 250
Hikari - 250
Atlacatl - 250
Dux - 500
Newcigarz - 250
Twill413 - 500
SteveDMatt - 500
Tidefan73 - 500 
Tristan - 250
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500
Montecristo#2 - 250
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250
Sancho - 250
This buy is closed! The total this time = 7250. I'll round to 7500 and keep that last 250 for something, erm, special 

As soon as I have the order confirmed with David, I'll PM each of you with your amount and set arrangements for payment. Thanks guys!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Awesome.

Thank You ! :tu


----------



## atlacatl

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Sounds good to me


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Great Job, Thanks again!


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Never mind. Why do I always miss these deals? If you manage to have an extra 250, I would be interested. Thank you.


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



avo_addict said:


> Dropped the box off this morning at the PO. Should be there by Tuesday.


Re-quoting Shaggy again:

Is it me??
Is it me? :dr


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

i think we shoud rename this to the 'is it me, is it me' pass

or maybe the 'boonedoggle screwed it up again' pass...:r


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Thanks man!


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> i think we shoud rename this to the 'is it me, is it me' pass
> 
> or maybe the 'boonedoggle screwed it up again' pass...:r


(picture Homer choking Bart) WHY YOU LITTLE.........!!!!


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



muziq said:


> Final list:
> 
> Schnell987 - 250
> 12stones - 500
> Txdyna65 - 250
> Pete - 250
> Strangg1 - 500
> bhudson57 - 250
> Hikari - 250
> Atlacatl - 250
> Dux - 500
> Newcigarz - 250
> Twill413 - 500
> SteveDMatt - 500
> Tidefan73 - 500
> Tristan - 250
> Shaggy - 250
> Kidrock387 - 250
> GrtnpwrflOZ - 500
> Montecristo#2 - 250
> RaiderinKS - 250
> RPB67 - 250
> Sancho - 250
> This buy is closed! The total this time = 7250. I'll round to 7500 and keep that last 250 for something, erm, special
> 
> As soon as I have the order confirmed with David, I'll PM each of you with your amount and set arrangements for payment. Thanks guys!


Sweet!! Great work my friend. Can't wait to start labeling all my special smokes!!


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



bmagin320 said:


> while checkin out the stash, i noticed a baggie with my name on it. i took the note out and graham (sepia 5). the bastage hit me with some much coveted sticks (anejo,lg,fire). scooped em up, and heres my takes:
> takes: puts:
> padilla miami 8/11 - dc maximus 2003
> anejo - opus x
> partagas d #4 - partagas petit corona especiales and RyJ habano
> 
> other puts:
> leon jiminex glass tubo #1 2003
> jr alternative (mc edmundo)
> zino platinum shorty
> gurkha nepalese warrior
> perdomo reserve limited golf edition
> 
> does this sound okay?
> oh yeah, timbutz hit me with a reprisal bomb (pic to follow) - thanks a bunch


I was the one who tossed in the Fire. I wanted to make your day even though I have no idea who you are. Blue ink was mine.


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



galaga said:


> Maybe you should use Gary's tag line --
> 
> "I like turnin', specially round". - Eeyore


Nyze. Eeyore is a fountain of knowledge.


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

*OH YE FLIPPIN' GODS!!!*

(It was me, it was me!)

Cough, cough, ahhh... (recovering from explosion) More later when I tote this monster home.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



rockyr said:


> *OH YE FLIPPIN' GODS!!!*
> 
> (It was me, it was me!)
> 
> Cough, cough, ahhh... (recovering from explosion) More later when I tote this monster home.


Wow, the box arrived much quicker than I anticipated.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

We demnad carnage pics! LOL!


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> We demnad carnage pics! LOL!


There will be as soon as I lug this monster home to where the camera is!

 Currently having trouble wiping the grin off of my face.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

great feelin aint it rocky???

thanks again kasr for this pass


----------



## mastershogun

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Just got the box... will take some time looking over the choices :ss
the beads spilled all over the place but no big deal


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



mastershogun said:


> Just got the box... will take some time looking over the choices :ss
> the beads spilled all over the place but no big deal


Sigh.  I guess I'll have to invest in some panty hose for my next pass, guys. Sorry again!


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



No1der said:


> I was the one who tossed in the Fire. I wanted to make your day even though I have no idea who you are. Blue ink was mine.


now i am glad the avalon pass didn't go out yet hehe


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



Tidefan73 said:


> Sweet!! Great work my friend. Can't wait to start labeling all my special smokes!!


They should be on their way to me shortly...I just got the order done with Heartfelt. I'll be PMing everyone tomorrow with payment instructions. Keep your eyes peeled on your PMs, folks!


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



muziq said:


> They should be on their way to me shortly...I just got the order done with Heartfelt. I'll be PMing everyone tomorrow with payment instructions. Keep your eyes peeled on your PMs, folks!


SWEET!!!!! :tu


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

As previously stated, the box/bomb showed up at my address today. boonedoggle smacked me big time!

Here is the carnage:


In the background: Spykes Hot Chocolate and Hot Melons, Zatarain's New Orleans Red Beans and Rice, Exit Wounds DVD, a plastic hamburger, popcorn to go with the movie and Nestle Hot Cocholate.


Camacho ?
El Rey Del Mundo (this one looks really old) :dr
Juan Lopez
Graycliff G2 Robusto
La Flor Dominicana Factory Press
Gurka Perfecto ?
Gurka Genghis Khan
Gurka ?
Gurka Doble Madro
El Rey Del Mundo (Tubo)
Rocky Patel Rosado
Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro
Carlos Torano Virtuoso Forte


Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Ashton VS Enchantment
Arturo Fuente Sungrown Cateau Fuente
Rocky Patel Original Sun Grown
Indian Taboc Limited Reserve Bear
Perdomo Reserva La Tradicion "R"
Rocky Patel Selects Petite Corona

Jimmy, thank you very much! You are a very generous BOTL. Sorry I missed some of the vitolas, so if anyone wants to help me out, please do!

I will post my puts and takes later and get the box on it's way by Wednesday morning.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Jimmeh did good!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Most impressive!


----------



## No1der

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



bmagin320 said:


> now i am glad the avalon pass didn't go out yet hehe


I'm glad that you're glad. :r

Cheers Bro.


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

That's a Camacho Havana 1999....was originally rolled in 1999...should be nice N tasty by now! Glad you like everything! Enjoy BRO!

Thanks again for the pass KASR! :ss


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Awesome hit Boone!!


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Very nice hit Boone...WTG


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> That's a Camacho Havana 1999....was originally rolled in 1999...should be nice N tasty by now! Glad you like everything! Enjoy BRO!


Oooo... Very nice. Thank you again!

Bomb preparations underway... :ss


----------



## mastershogun

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

here are my takes/puts:
unknown RyJ (pc size)
Partagas petite corona especial
Partagas Mille Fleur
La Aurora preferidos
Pepin blue
La Gloria serie R
For:
Cuaba Trad
RG PE '05
Rascc
Monte #2
Monte white torp
Flor de bahia (Brazilian puro)
I'll post a dc later today


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

you hit like a canadian jimmy
:r


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> you hit like a canadian jimmy
> :r


Now come on, don't say that. That was a good hit by Jimmeh! 

Canadian bashing is just too easy.

For the record Shaggy, I thought you did well, I just had to get a shot in at the canucks.


----------



## mastershogun

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



mastershogun said:


> here are my takes/puts:
> unknown RyJ (pc size)
> Partagas petite corona especial
> Partagas Mille Fleur
> La Aurora preferidos
> Pepin blue
> La Gloria serie R
> For:
> Cuaba Trad
> RG PE '05
> Rascc
> Monte #2
> Monte white torp
> Flor de bahia (Brazilian puro)
> I'll post a dc later today


dc # 0307 0020 0003 1136 0873


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



mastershogun said:


> dc # 0307 0020 0003 1136 0873


Nice takes/puts, and a quick turn-around. Thanks!


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

:tpd:

I haven't slept since this contest ended! I have been waiting for the winners to be announced! :r :r :r


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Hi folks--just sent out payment instructions via PM. Here's the list outlining payments received:

Schnell987 - 250 
12stones - 500
Txdyna65 - 250
Pete - 250
Strangg1 - 500 - paid
bhudson57 - 250
Hikari - 250
Atlacatl - 250
Dux - 500
Newcigarz - 250
Twill413 - 500
SteveDMatt - 500
Tidefan73 - 500 
Tristan - 250
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500
Montecristo#2 - 250
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250
Sancho - 250
Thanks everyone!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

PM sent back at you.

Thanks again for doing this ....:tu


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Updated payments received. A number of you have indicated that checks are on the way and I'll post those as paid when they land:

Schnell987 - 250 
12stones - 500
Txdyna65 - 250
Pete - 250 - paid
Strangg1 - 500 - paid
bhudson57 - 250
Hikari - 250
Atlacatl - 250 - paid
Dux - 500
Newcigarz - 250
Twill413 - 500
SteveDMatt - 500
Tidefan73 - 500 
Tristan - 250
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500 - paid
Montecristo#2 - 250
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250
Sancho - 250
Thanks everyone!


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Well, the box is on it's way to the next member of the Blind KARMA-PASS crew. Heh, heh... (boom!!)

The DC is: 0305 2710 0002 0691 8112

It's a slightly larger box now. The box-pass box is a little larger plastic container and I added a tube of 70% beads. Recipients will want to check them to make sure they are still humidified.

I was going to post a picture, but imageshack doesn't seem to be working this morning. Maybe later.

Puts: 
Trini Robusto Extra (Sep05)
Boli Belicoso Fino (Oct06)
Opus X Robusto

Takes:
Diplomaticos No.5?
RASS

KASR, thank you again getting this started and to boonedoggle for the awesome bomb.

It has been/is a blast!


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Updated payments received:

Schnell987 - 250 
12stones - 500 - paid
Txdyna65 - 250
Pete - 250 - paid
Strangg1 - 500 - paid
bhudson57 - 250 - paid
Hikari - 250
Atlacatl - 250 - paid
Dux - 500
Newcigarz - 250
Twill413 - 500
SteveDMatt - 500
Tidefan73 - 500 - paid
Tristan - 250
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500 - paid
Montecristo#2 - 250
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250
Sancho - 250


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

I don't think I got the PM with the instructions. 

Can you resend?


----------



## auradefect

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

I'd like to get in on the next list if possible.


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



rockyr said:


> I was going to post a picture, but imageshack doesn't seem to be working this morning. Maybe later.


Here it is:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> you hit like a canadian jimmy
> :r


I'll BEAT you like a canadian!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



rockyr said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Ahhhh...the boxpass is looking great! Great takes and puts Rocky! Thanks again for participating!


----------



## tchariya

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

You bastages! It package gets here the day before I have to fly out for work.
I'm going to have to figure out a turnaround or something. I honestly don't think I can get it home, take/put and get to the post office in time. My flight leaves way early in the morning. I'll have to see if the automated postage stamp thing can work this sized box.

If it fails, I'm going to FedEx it straight to the next person and not take/put.
I hate to be the one that stalls things....grrrr

Beads are intact. I'm adding another zip tie for sanity sakes.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Check all mailed.

Give it two days, it will be there.

Thanks again.


----------



## hikari

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Payment sent 
Count 500


----------



## tchariya

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

OK....did a quick take/put....lots of good stuff in there but I was in a hurry to see everything.

Here is what I took:

Tatuaje Red Label
CAO Brazilia Gol
RASS
A Fuente FF Opus X

Here is what I put:

Punch Lonsdale Maduro 
Los Blancos Maduro Torpedo
La Gloria Reserva 
Punch pannie ISOM
RP Vintage 1992
RyJ 1875 Anniversary
RP Edge Torpedo


----------



## tchariya

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

and the package is out...

0417 2135 0550 3604 8721

I added a few more 5 finger bags so they loose ones had a home.


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Updated payments received:

Schnell987 - 250 
12stones - 500 - paid
Txdyna65 - 250
Pete - 250 - paid
Strangg1 - 500 - paid
bhudson57 - 250 - paid
Hikari - 250 - paid
Atlacatl - 250 - paid
Dux - 500
Newcigarz - 250 - paid
Twill413 - 500
SteveDMatt - 500 - paid
Tidefan73 - 500 - paid
Tristan - 250 - paid
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500 - paid
Montecristo#2 - 250
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250
Sancho - 250


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



montecristo#2 said:


> I don't think I got the PM with the instructions.
> 
> Can you resend?


Check yer PMs


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Updated payments received:

Schnell987 - 250 
12stones - 500 - paid
Txdyna65 - 250
Pete - 250 - paid
Strangg1 - 500 - paid
bhudson57 - 250 - paid
Hikari - 250 - paid
Atlacatl - 250 - paid
Dux - 500
Newcigarz - 250 - paid
Twill413 - 500
SteveDMatt - 500 - paid
Tidefan73 - 500 - paid
Tristan - 250 - paid
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500 - paid
Montecristo#2 - 250
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250
Sancho - 25 - paid


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



montecristo#2 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I haven't slept since this contest ended! I have been waiting for the winners to be announced! :r :r :r


:tpd:

Me neither. What does that say about us, Aaron? LoL!


----------



## SeanGAR

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

I'll tell you what, Raney never failed to make me bust a gut with the pompous verbosity of his mousy friend. I can't tell you the times my side hurt reading his posts because I was bent over laughing so hard. The thread where LUSstogie wanted to "out" him is absolutely one of my favorites. As a warning to others .. Dave knows "people" ... he WILL ferret you out if need be. Course, now with his massive moderator powers things are a lot easier!

The only thread that I haven't seen noted was the one where Phillips mother showed up. Deleted from CS, long lost from my computer, perhaps still on Dave's or perhaps existing on a backup cdrom, one of the few that nearly make me pee in laughter after the fact.

Good times ....

Thanks for the laughs back in time Dave, and Ron for showing me the post.


----------



## King James

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



SeanGAR said:


> I'll tell you what, Raney never failed to make me bust a gut with the pompous verbosity of his mousy friend. I can't tell you the times my side hurt reading his posts because I was bent over laughing so hard. The thread where LUSstogie wanted to "out" him is absolutely one of my favorites. As a warning to others .. Dave knows "people" ... he WILL ferret you out if need be. Course, now with his massive moderator powers things are a lot easier!
> 
> The only thread that I haven't seen noted was the one where Phillips mother showed up. Deleted from CS, long lost from my computer, perhaps still on Dave's or perhaps existing on a backup cdrom, one of the few that nearly make me pee in laughter after the fact.
> 
> Good times ....
> 
> Thanks for the laughs back in time Dave, and Ron for showing me the post.


Good to hear from ya!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



SeanGAR said:


> I'll tell you what, Raney never failed to make me bust a gut with the pompous verbosity of his mousy friend. I can't tell you the times my side hurt reading his posts because I was bent over laughing so hard. The thread where LUSstogie wanted to "out" him is absolutely one of my favorites. As a warning to others .. Dave knows "people" ... he WILL ferret you out if need be. Course, now with his massive moderator powers things are a lot easier!
> 
> The only thread that I haven't seen noted was the one where Phillips mother showed up. Deleted from CS, long lost from my computer, perhaps still on Dave's or perhaps existing on a backup cdrom, one of the few that nearly make me pee in laughter after the fact.
> 
> Good times ....
> 
> Thanks for the laughs back in time Dave, and Ron for showing me the post.


Howya brother? Been delaying hoping to see one of you guys here. Philips Mom was an all time classic. I think its saved on my HD will go look. I post yours... mine were way too mean.


----------



## 12stones

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



SeanGAR said:


> I'll tell you what, Raney never failed to make me bust a gut with the pompous verbosity of his mousy friend. I can't tell you the times my side hurt reading his posts because I was bent over laughing so hard. The thread where LUSstogie wanted to "out" him is absolutely one of my favorites. As a warning to others .. Dave knows "people" ... he WILL ferret you out if need be. Course, now with his massive moderator powers things are a lot easier!
> 
> The only thread that I haven't seen noted was the one where Phillips mother showed up. Deleted from CS, long lost from my computer, perhaps still on Dave's or perhaps existing on a backup cdrom, one of the few that nearly make me pee in laughter after the fact.
> 
> Good times ....
> 
> Thanks for the laughs back in time Dave, and Ron for showing me the post.


Definitely good to see you around the jungle again. Hope you'll stick around cause I loved readin' your posts. You crack me up.


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> Howya brother? Been delaying hoping to see one of you guys here.


Likely story...but nevertheless plausible so, I guess you get a pass on those grounds.


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Updated payments received:

Schnell987 - 250 
12stones - 500 - paid
Txdyna65 - 250 - paid
Pete - 250 - paid
Strangg1 - 500 - paid
bhudson57 - 250 - paid
Hikari - 250 - paid
Atlacatl - 250 - paid
Dux - 500
Newcigarz - 250 - paid
Twill413 - 500
SteveDMatt - 500 - paid
Tidefan73 - 500 - paid
Tristan - 250 - paid
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500 - paid
Montecristo#2 - 250 - paid
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250
Sancho - 25 - paid


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Good ta see your still kicken, SeanGAR.:ss


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



SeanGAR said:


> Good times ....


This just made my night. 

Miss you Brother, hope to hear from you and hopefully herf with you and Annie soon.


----------



## pinoyman

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



icehog3 said:


> This just made my night.
> 
> Miss you Brother, hope to hear from you and hopefully herf with you and Annie soon.


*
Good to hear from you Sean!*


----------



## galaga

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



SeanGAR said:


> Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah.
> 
> Good times ....
> 
> Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah.
> 
> Thanks for the laughs back in time Dave, and Ron for showing me the post.




:ss:tu:bl

Thanks for the laughs back in time Sean & Dave, and Ron for showing you the post.

So what do you think of the new White Owl Mango?


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Heyya Sean, good to see you.....


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Welcome Home Sean!!!!!!!! Thank You

Ron


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



SeanGAR said:


> Good times ....
> 
> Thanks for the laughs back in time Dave, and Ron for showing me the post.


Any chance you plan on staying for a while or are you just passing through?

We could use some good laughs in the jungle these days.

:tu :ss :bl


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Hey Sean !!!

Waz up, stick around a bit.


----------



## JPH

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

SeanGAR, Yo :tu


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Sean!!! Stay on and we professors can muscle out some of the ABDs!


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Update: bands are in! They'll start going out tomorrow in the order in which payments were received (more or less). In other words, if you're paid up, your bands will be on their way to you soon!

Updated payments received:

Schnell987 - 250 
12stones - 500 - paid
Txdyna65 - 250 - paid
Pete - 250 - paid
Strangg1 - 500 - paid
bhudson57 - 250 - paid
Hikari - 250 - paid
Atlacatl - 250 - paid
Dux - 500 - paid
Newcigarz - 250 - paid
Twill413 - 500
SteveDMatt - 500 - paid
Tidefan73 - 500 - paid
Tristan - 250 - paid
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500 - paid
Montecristo#2 - 250 - paid
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250 - paid
Sancho - 25 - paid


----------



## Tristan

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



muziq said:


> Update: bands are in! They'll start going out tomorrow in the order in which payments were received (more or less). In other words, if you're paid up, your bands will be on their way to you soon!


Thanks again for doing this! Great group buy!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



Tristan said:


> Thanks again for doing this! Great group buy!


:tpd:

Thanks for the update :tu


----------



## Syekick

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

:cfDear Answer Guy: Why would I want cigar bands? - Clueless in Nashville.

Dear Clueless: I don't know. Let's ask the gorillas.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Glad you have payment.

Great group buy. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Ermo

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Hey Sean!! You should add your name to the list of attendees on the Shack Herf thread :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Ermo said:


> Hey Sean!! You should add your name to the list of attendees on the Shack Herf thread :tu


I think that is mandatory....Sean and Annie.


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



Syekick said:


> :cfDear Answer Guy: Why would I want cigar bands? - Clueless in Nashville.
> 
> Dear Clueless: I don't know. Let's ask the gorillas.


The blank bands allow you to write where you got the cigars, when you got them, or who gave them to you. Helps you keep track for aging and other purposes. It also makes sure you don't bomb gifted cigars.


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

well either I am slacking or this moved real fast!!! I have it and it is in the cooler down stairs....There is alot for a new guy to look @ thank you all!!! And hopefully it will be in Harland's hands tomorrow or Sunday!!

Shawn


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Hey I got another question about these bands. Is there anyway to make the adhesive stronger? Mine keep coming undone.


----------



## Syekick

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



reggiebuckeye said:


> The blank bands allow you to write where you got the cigars, when you got them, or who gave them to you. Helps you keep track for aging and other purposes. It also makes sure you don't bomb gifted cigars.


===============
Thanks Reggiebuckeye. I have you apes to think for me so I don't have too. If this only worked at "work" too!


----------



## Syekick

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

I'm in for 250.


----------



## bhudson57

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



Seanohue said:


> Hey I got another question about these bands. Is there anyway to make the adhesive stronger? Mine keep coming undone.


The only time I've had them come undone is when the RG of the cigar is high. I take a small piece of tape to secure it. I'd be afraid otherwise that it might be too strong and stick to the wrapper by accident.


----------



## Dan_

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Grr, I wanna get in on the next one please!


----------



## Syekick

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



Dan_ said:


> Grr, I wanna get in on the next one please!


Yep, me too.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

And the winners are......

Still going to get ther cigars.

But not yet. Not yet.


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

you are killing me Dave and I'm not even playing...


----------



## pinoyman

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



j6ppc said:


> you are killing me Dave and I'm not even playing...


That's Dave!

I wonder if anybody remember his very first avatar?!?!...


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

First batch of bands went out to those from whom I've received payment, with one exception for a check received after I got back from the PO.

Updated payments received:

Schnell987 - 250 - paid/will go out on Monday at latest
12stones - 500 - paid/sent
Txdyna65 - 250 - paid/holding at Kenny's request
Pete - 250 - paid/sent
Strangg1 - 500 - paid/sent
bhudson57 - 250 - paid/sent
Hikari - 250 - paid/sent
Atlacatl - 250 - paid/sent
Dux - 500 - paid/sent
Newcigarz - 250 - paid/sent
Twill413 - 500
SteveDMatt - 500 - paid/sent
Tidefan73 - 500 - paid/sent
Tristan - 250 - paid/sent
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500 - paid/sent
Montecristo#2 - 250 - paid/sent
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250 - paid/sent
Sancho - 25 - paid/sent


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Thanks again!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Whoa !!

Sent already, wow !

Nice group buy,lightning fast. :tu


----------



## j6ppc

*Single Ziploc group buy*

I have been needing some of these and thought I'd do a group buy-
2" x 8" Zip Loc baggies
$2.50/100 + $4.60 priority mail per box, up to 300 per box. If you want more than 300 then adjust accordingly. Please pm me your addy when you join this group buy.

I'm limiting this to 15 participants - order in 100 increments only please. Will pull the trigger on this next Saturday if the list is not full by then. Otherwise this ends when the requisite number pf participants have signed up.
payment is by MO, cashiers check or bank draft unless I know you then personal checks are OK. Sorry I don't do PayPal.

1. Jon 300


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Jon - I'd like 200.


----------



## chip

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

I'll bite...200 sounds good.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Put me down for 200, Jon!

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

I'll take 200, these are great.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

I would also like 200 of these.

Thanks, and PM me you addy! I am assuming mine will be $10.00 (who cares about the dimes!)


----------



## maddman

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

I would take 200 also

Thanks

LOL have to get a MO for $9.60


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Please add yourselves to the list:

1. pnoon - 200 --peter I can hand deliver (additional charges apply :r)
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200

I'll pm everyone my addy once we are good to go thanks.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



j6ppc said:


> peter I can hand deliver (additional charges apply :r)


Somehow I knew that was coming.


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



pnoon said:


> Somehow I knew that was coming.


Well you did click "OK" on the EULA Peter ...


----------



## catfish

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

I would like to get in for a 200 if I can. PM on the way.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

1. pnoon - 200 --peter I can hand deliver (additional charges apply )
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200
8. n3uka - 200

Thanks for doing this


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

1. pnoon - 200 --peter I can hand deliver (additional charges apply )
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received

Glad there is some interest in this.


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

200 for me please- pm sent. thank you!


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



j6ppc said:


> 1. pnoon - 200 --peter I can hand deliver (additional charges apply )
> 2. chip - 200
> 3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
> 4. montecristo#2 - 200
> 5. svilleKid -200
> 6. maddman - 200 --pm received
> 7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
> 8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
> 
> Glad there is some interest in this.


*9. cigar_040 - 200*

Thanks Jon for putting this together.


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



cigar_040 said:


> *9. cigar_040 - 200*
> 
> Thanks Jon for putting this together.


My pleasure.

*Please add yourselves to the list :*

1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

1. pnoon - 200 --peter I can hand deliver (additional charges apply )
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. cigar_040 - 200
10. RPB67 - 200


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received
11. RPB67 - 200


----------



## Syekick

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



j6ppc said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> *Please add yourselves to the list :*
> 
> 1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
> 2. chip - 200
> 3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
> 4. montecristo#2 - 200
> 5. svilleKid -200
> 6. maddman - 200 --pm received
> 7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
> 8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
> 9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
> 10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received


11. syekick - 200


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

*Please add yourselves to the list :*

1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received
11. RPB67 - 200 -- pm received
12. syekick - 200 -- pm received


----------



## Strangg1

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Vry nice and very quick. Can't wait!

~S


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

*Please add yourselves to the list :*

1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received
11. RPB67 - 200 -- pm received
12. syekick - 200 -- pm received
13. icehog3 - 200 -- pm received


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



j6ppc said:


> *Please add yourselves to the list :*
> 
> 1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
> 2. chip - 200
> 3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
> 4. montecristo#2 - 200
> 5. svilleKid -200
> 6. maddman - 200 --pm received
> 7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
> 8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
> 9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
> 10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received
> 11. RPB67 - 200 -- pm received
> 12. syekick - 200 -- pm received
> 13. icehog3 - 200 -- pm received
> 14. SteveDMatt - 200


Thanks


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Please add yourselves to the list :
*This is now open to 20 participants (else I'll have to order another 1000 just to have some for me)*

1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received
11. RPB67 - 200 -- pm received
12. syekick - 200 -- pm received
13. icehog3 - 200 -- pm received
14. SteveDMatt - 200 -- pm received
15. J6ppc - 200 -- free shipping! (his check is no good though)
16. Mystery participant -- muhahahahaha


----------



## Tristan

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Please add yourselves to the list :
*This is now open to 20 participants (else I'll have to order another 1000 just to have some for me)*

1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received
11. RPB67 - 200 -- pm received
12. syekick - 200 -- pm received
13. icehog3 - 200 -- pm received
14. SteveDMatt - 200 -- pm received
15. J6ppc - 200 -- free shipping! (his check is no good though)
16. Tristan - 200

Great Group buy; Thanks!


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Please add yourselves to the list :
*This is now open to 25 participants (else I'll have to order another 1000 just to have some for me)*

1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received
11. RPB67 - 200 -- pm received
12. syekick - 200 -- pm received
13. icehog3 - 200 -- pm received
14. SteveDMatt - 200 -- pm received
15. J6ppc - 200 -- free shipping! (his check is no good though)
16. Tristan - 200 --pm received
17. Mystery participant -- muhahahahaha


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

*This is now open to 25 participants (else I'll have to order another 1000 just to have some for me)*

1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received
11. RPB67 - 200 -- pm received
12. syekick - 200 -- pm received
13. icehog3 - 200 -- pm received
14. SteveDMatt - 200 -- pm received
15. J6ppc - 200 -- free shipping! (his check is no good though)
16. Tristan - 200 --pm received
17. Mystery participant -- muhahahahaha 
18. Eternal Rider 200


----------



## bhudson57

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

*This is now open to 25 participants (else I'll have to order another 1000 just to have some for me)*

1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received
11. RPB67 - 200 -- pm received
12. syekick - 200 -- pm received
13. icehog3 - 200 -- pm received
14. SteveDMatt - 200 -- pm received
15. J6ppc - 200 -- free shipping! (his check is no good though)
16. Tristan - 200 --pm received
17. Mystery participant -- muhahahahaha 
18. Eternal Rider - 200
19. bhudson57 - 200


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received
11. RPB67 - 200 -- pm received
12. syekick - 200 -- pm received
13. icehog3 - 200 -- pm received
14. SteveDMatt - 200 -- pm received
15. J6ppc - 200 -- free shipping! (his check is no good though)
16. Tristan - 200 --pm received
17. Mystery participant -- muhahahahaha 
18. Eternal Rider - 200
19. bhudson57 - 200
20. ToddziLLa - 200


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Okay, according to the USPS, the box was delivered almost 48 hours ago. I'm starting to worry.


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

*This is now open to 25 participants (else I'll have to order another 1000 just to have some for me) If you have not sent me your address yet please do so as we are getting close*
1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200 --pm received
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received
11. RPB67 - 200 -- pm received
12. syekick - 200 -- pm received
13. icehog3 - 200 -- pm received
14. SteveDMatt - 200 -- pm received
15. J6ppc - 200 -- free shipping! (his check is no good though)
16. Tristan - 200 --pm received
17. Mystery participant -- muhahahahaha 
18. Eternal Rider - 200 --pm Received
19. bhudson57 - 200 -- pm received
20. ToddziLLa - 200


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



> Your item was delivered at 2:40 PM on June 15, 2007 in BELTSVILLE, MD 20705.


I think I am the only one in Beltsville? It is sitting in an air conditioned UPS mail center. I will pick it up the moment they open Monday and try to have it out lightning quick.

Sad thing is, I was at the box Friday around Lunchtime. Missed it by a couple hours. I new I should have checked the tracking on the box to see where it landed:sl


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



n3uka said:


> I think I am the only one in Beltsville? It is sitting in an air conditioned UPS mail center. I will pick it up the moment they open Monday and try to have it out lightning quick.
> 
> Sad thing is, I was at the box Friday around Lunchtime. Missed it by a couple hours. I new I should have checked the tracking on the box to see where it landed:sl


Whew, I guess I shouldn't have worried. Sorry to spoil the surprise.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



rockyr said:


> Whew, I guess I shouldn't have worried. Sorry to spoil the surprise.


Glad you did. My parents are coming into town Monday and I would have probably forgot to check the box for a couple days.

Now to go plan my bomb :bx:mn


----------



## tech-ninja

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



j6ppc said:


> *This is now open to 25 participants (else I'll have to order another 1000 just to have some for me) If you have not sent me your address yet please do so as we are getting close*


1. pnoon - 200 -- pm received
2. chip - 200
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 --pm received
4. montecristo#2 - 200 --pm received
5. svilleKid -200
6. maddman - 200 --pm received
7. catfish - 200 -- pm received
8. n3uka - 200 -- pm received
9. hurricane6 - 200 -- pm received
10. cigar_040 - 200 -- pm received
11. RPB67 - 200 -- pm received
12. syekick - 200 -- pm received
13. icehog3 - 200 -- pm received
14. SteveDMatt - 200 -- pm received
15. J6ppc - 200 -- free shipping! (his check is no good though)
16. Tristan - 200 --pm received
17. Mystery participant -- muhahahahaha 
18. Eternal Rider - 200 --pm Received
19. bhudson57 - 200 -- pm received
20. ToddziLLa - 200
21. Tech-ninja - 300


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Please add yourselves to the list :
*This is now open to 25 participants (else I'll have to order another 1000 just to have some for me)*
_if there is a tilde next to your name then you are good to go. Otherwise please send me a pm with your 
address. I'll order as soon as we get 25 participants or @ the end of next week if this does not get filled._

1. pnoon - 200 ~
2. chip - 200 - Neeed your address
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 ~
4. montecristo#2 - 200 - Need your addresss
5. svilleKid -200 - Need your Address
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 ~
8. n3uka - 200 ~
9. hurricane6 - 200 ~
10. cigar_040 - 200 - Need your address
11. RPB67 - 200 ~
12. syekick - 200 - Need your address
13. icehog3 - 200 - Need your address
14. SteveDMatt - 200 ~
15. J6ppc - 200 ~
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 - Need your addy
19. bhudson57 - 200 ~
20. ToddziLLa - 200 - need your addy
21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~


----------



## zhadum

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

1. pnoon - 200 ~
2. chip - 200 - Neeed your address
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 ~
4. montecristo#2 - 200 - Need your addresss
5. svilleKid -200 - Need your Address
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 ~
8. n3uka - 200 ~
9. hurricane6 - 200 ~
10. cigar_040 - 200 - Need your address
11. RPB67 - 200 ~
12. syekick - 200 - Need your address
13. icehog3 - 200 - Need your address
14. SteveDMatt - 200 ~
15. J6ppc - 200 ~
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 - Need your addy
19. bhudson57 - 200 ~
20. ToddziLLa - 200 - need your addy
21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~
22. Zhadum - 200


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Great deal.

Check will be mailed in the AM.

Thanks again , Jon !! :tu


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Well scheduler conflicts have me mailing it out as I can't meet up so its on it way across town in the morning!!!

Shawn

0103 8555 7491 6419 9142


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

*Please add yourselves to the list :
This is now open to 25 participants (else I'll have to order another 1000 just to have some for me)
if there is a tilde next to your name then you are good to go. Otherwise please send me a pm with your 
address. I'll order as soon as we get 25 participants or @ the end of this week if this does not get filled.*
1. pnoon - 200 ~
2. chip - 200 ~
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 ~
4. montecristo#2 - 200 ~
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 ~
8. n3uka - 200 ~
9. hurricane6 - 200 ~
10. cigar_040 - 200 ~
11. RPB67 - 200 ~
12. syekick - 200 - Need your address
13. icehog3 - 200 - Need your address
14. SteveDMatt - 200 ~
15. J6ppc - 200 ~
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 - Need your addy
19. bhudson57 - 200 ~
20. ToddziLLa - 200 - need your addy
21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~
22. Zhadum - 200 ~


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



RPB67 said:


> Check will be mailed in the AM.


Gonna try and get it out today or tomorrow


----------



## Pete

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

I'd like 200 as well.

1. pnoon - 200 ~
2. chip - 200 ~
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 ~
4. montecristo#2 - 200 ~
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 ~
8. n3uka - 200 ~
9. hurricane6 - 200 ~
10. cigar_040 - 200 ~
11. RPB67 - 200 ~
12. syekick - 200 - Need your address
13. icehog3 - 200 - Need your address
14. SteveDMatt - 200 ~
15. J6ppc - 200 ~
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 - Need your addy
19. bhudson57 - 200 ~
20. ToddziLLa - 200 - need your addy
21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~
22. Zhadum - 200 ~
*23. Pete - 200 / Just sent a PM with my address*


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Updated payments received/bands shipped:

Schnell987 - 250 - paid/sent
12stones - 500 - paid/sent
Txdyna65 - 250 - paid/holding at Kenny's request
Pete - 250 - paid/sent
Strangg1 - 500 - paid/sent
bhudson57 - 250 - paid/sent
Hikari - 250 - paid/sent
Atlacatl - 250 - paid/sent
Dux - 500 - paid/sent
Newcigarz - 250 - paid/sent
Twill413 - 500 - paid
SteveDMatt - 500 - paid/sent
Tidefan73 - 500 - paid/sent
Tristan - 250 - paid/sent
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500 - paid/sent
Montecristo#2 - 250 - paid/sent
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250 - paid/sent
Sancho - 25 - paid/sent


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



ssutton219 said:


> Well scheduler conflicts have me mailing it out as I can't meet up so its on it way across town in the morning!!!
> 
> Shawn
> 
> 0103 8555 7491 6419 9142


Did you get a chance to take/put? I hope you didn't have to turn it around w/out getting your picks from the box.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

1. pnoon - 200 ~
2. chip - 200 ~
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 ~
4. montecristo#2 - 200 ~
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 ~
8. n3uka - 200 ~
9. hurricane6 - 200 ~
10. cigar_040 - 200 ~
11. RPB67 - 200 ~
12. syekick - 200 - Need your address
13. icehog3 - 200 - Need your address
14. SteveDMatt - 200 ~
15. J6ppc - 200 ~
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 - Need your addy
19. bhudson57 - 200 ~
20. ToddziLLa - 200 - need your addy
21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~
22. Zhadum - 200 ~
23. Pete - 200 / Just sent a PM with my address 
24. Mr.Maduro - 300


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Check mailed.

You will have in two days.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Picked it up this morning and placed in my basement to keep cool.
Didn't have time to open so will update tonight when I get home.


----------



## zhadum

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

MO is on the way:gn


----------



## Pete

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Payment is in the mail as well...


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

*I have been needing some of these and thought I'd do a group buy-
2" x 8" Zip Loc baggies
$2.50/100 + $4.60 priority mail per box, up to 300 per box. If you want more than 300 then adjust accordingly. Please pm me your addy when you join this group buy.
I'm limiting this to 15 participants - order in 100 increments only please. Will pull the trigger on this next Saturday if the list is not full by then. Otherwise this ends when the requisite number pf participants have signed up.
payment is by MO, cashiers check or bank draft unless I know you then personal checks are OK. Sorry I don't do PayPal. I expect to order as soon as one more person joins. This will be a done deal at that time.*

1. pnoon - 200 ~
2. chip - 200 ~
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 ~
4. montecristo#2 - 200 ~
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 ~
8. n3uka - 200 ~
9. hurricane6 - 200 ~
10. cigar_040 - 200 ~
11. RPB67 - 200 ~
12. syekick - 200 - Need your address
13. icehog3 - 200 - Need your address
14. SteveDMatt - 200 ~
15. J6ppc - 200 ~
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 - Need your addy
19. bhudson57 - 200 ~
20. ToddziLLa - 200 - need your addy
21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~
22. Zhadum - 200 ~
23. Pete - 200 ~ 
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 ~


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Oh yeah I did...just forgot to post.....

Takes

Padillia Hybrid
Gurhka X-Fuerte
IT Super Fuerte Maduro

Puts
Short Story
IT Super Fuerte Nat
Bolivar Lonsdale
Perdom Lot 23

Shawn


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Updated payments received/bands shipped:

Schnell987 - 250 - paid/sent
12stones - 500 - paid/sent
Txdyna65 - 250 - paid/holding at Kenny's request
Pete - 250 - paid/sent
Strangg1 - 500 - paid/sent
bhudson57 - 250 - paid/sent
Hikari - 250 - paid/sent
Atlacatl - 250 - paid/sent
Dux - 500 - paid/sent
Newcigarz - 250 - paid/sent
Twill413 - 500 - paid/sent
SteveDMatt - 500 - paid/sent
Tidefan73 - 500 - paid/sent
Tristan - 250 - paid/sent
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500 - paid/sent
Montecristo#2 - 250 - paid/sent
RaiderinKS - 250
RPB67 - 250 - paid/sent
Sancho - 25 - paid/sent


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Can't wait to see the carnage!!!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Thanks bro !

Bands got here today ! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Got mine today, Thanks! :tu


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



j6ppc said:


> *I have been needing some of these and thought I'd do a group buy-
> 2" x 8" Zip Loc baggies
> $2.50/100 + $4.60 priority mail per box, up to 300 per box. If you want more than 300 then adjust accordingly. Please pm me your addy when you join this group buy.
> I'm limiting this to 25 participants - order in 100 increments only please. Will pull the trigger on this saturday if the list is not full by then. Otherwise this ends when the requisite number pf participants have signed up.
> payment is by MO, cashiers check or bank draft unless I know you then personal checks are OK. Sorry I don't do PayPal. *
> 
> 1. pnoon - 200 ~
> 2. chip - 200 ~
> 3. Blake Lockhart - 200 ~
> 4. montecristo#2 - 200 ~
> 5. svilleKid -200 ~
> 6. maddman - 200 ~
> 7. catfish - 200 ~
> 8. n3uka - 200 ~
> 9. hurricane6 - 200 ~
> 10. cigar_040 - 200 ~
> 11. RPB67 - 200 ~
> 12. syekick - 200 ~
> 13. icehog3 - 200 ~
> 14. SteveDMatt - 200 ~
> 15. J6ppc - 200 ~
> 16. Tristan - 200 ~
> 17. Mystery participant 200 ~
> *18. Eternal Rider - 200 - Need your addy*
> 19. bhudson57 - 200 ~
> *20. ToddziLLa - 200 - need your addy*
> 21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~
> 22. Zhadum - 200 ~
> 23. Pete - 200 ~
> 24. Mr.Maduro - 300 ~


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

i hate waiting:tg


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

I put the check in the mail today.

Harland


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

*I have been needing some of these and thought I'd do a group buy-
2" x 8" Zip Loc baggies
$2.50/100 + $4.60 priority mail per box, up to 300 per box. If you want more than 300 then adjust accordingly. Please pm me your addy when you join this group buy.
I'm limiting this to 25 participants - order in 100 increments only please. Will pull the trigger on this saturday if the list is not full by then. Otherwise this ends when the requisite number pf participants have signed up.
payment is by MO, cashiers check or bank draft unless I know you then personal checks are OK. Sorry I don't do PayPal. *

1. pnoon - 200 ~
2. chip - 200 ~
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 ~
4. montecristo#2 - 200 ~
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 ~
8. n3uka - 200 ~
9. hurricane6 - 200 ~
10. cigar_040 - 200 ~
11. RPB67 - 200 ~
12. syekick - 200 ~
13. icehog3 - 200 ~
14. SteveDMatt - 200 ~
15. J6ppc - 200 ~
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 ~
19. bhudson57 - 200 ~
20. ToddziLLa - 200 ~
21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~
22. Zhadum - 200 ~
23. Pete - 200 ~ 
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 ~

Thanks all so far - I just ordered 6,000 which should suffice. More updates as soon as they arrive


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

*I have been needing some of these and thought I'd do a group buy-
2" x 8" Zip Loc baggies
$2.50/100 + $4.60 priority mail per box, up to 300 per box. If you want more than 300 then adjust accordingly. Please pm me your addy when you join this group buy.
I'm limiting this to 25 participants - order in 100 increments only please. Will pull the trigger on this saturday if the list is not full by then. Otherwise this ends when the requisite number pf participants have signed up.
payment is by MO, cashiers check or bank draft unless I know you then personal checks are OK. Sorry I don't do PayPal. *

1. pnoon - 200 ~
2. chip - 200 ~
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 ~
4. montecristo#2 - 200 ~
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 ~
8. n3uka - 200 ~
9. hurricane6 - 200 ~
10. cigar_040 - 200 ~
11. RPB67 - 200 ~
12. syekick - 200 ~
13. icehog3 - 200 ~
14. SteveDMatt - 200 ~
15. J6ppc - 200 ~
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 ~
19. bhudson57 - 200 ~
20. ToddziLLa - 200 ~
21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~
22. Zhadum - 200 ~
23. Pete - 200 ~ 
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 ~
25. rdcross - 200 - please send me your address.

Thanks all so far - I just ordered 6,000 which should suffice. More updates as soon as they arrive.

*This is done. Thanks all.*


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



j6ppc said:


> *
> 
> This is done. Thanks all.*


Let the counting begin!!! 

Great job putting this "massive" Group Buy together! :tu

Check will go out tomorrow, Jon.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

MO mailed today. Thanks again.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> i hate waiting


:sl:tg

So I picked it up this morning. The moment I got it my heart sank. The box looked like it has been through a war. There was a long cut on one side that went through the box and the bottom had been crushed in a spot. Luckily the box was packed so well that nothing even came close to being damaged.

















When I got home tonight I was finally able to open the box and get smacked by:









I was going to take close ups of the cigars but I didn't want to make anyone drool anymore than I had to. The cigars are awesome, it will be hard to decide which one to sacrifice first. I can't wait to dirty the stinky and then use the PureAyre to cover it. The popcorn is already gone and the peanuts are waiting for my first beer tomorrow night. Hoping to save the bbq sauce till fourth of july but that might be hard because it looks real good. rockyr even included a letter highlighting the details on each cigar. Totally over the top bomb and I thank you very much.

I was so overwhelmed with the bomb that I didn't even open the pif box. It is sitting in a cooler and I will check it in the morning. I will look for a new box to ship all in and will work on getting the bomb together tomorrow as well.

I have my work cut out trying to live up to the bombs that have preceded me.


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

NICE HIT! :dr


----------



## avo_addict

*Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I hope everyone enjoyed the last contest. I would like to thank all who participated and all who contributed to the prize.

I was told that a big portion of the Tiki Hut's stash has been sent to the guys on the front lines, so their supply is running low. I am sure together we can address this issue.

In order to re-supply the Tiki Hut quickly, feel free to send the smokes without waiting for all spots to be filled. Just PM me for Dave's (68Trishield), John's (papajohn67), and Mike's (squid) addy. You may also PM them directly.

*The Rules*
1. Post in this thread to sign up for the contest.
2. Send a minimum of 10 sticks to either one of the three gentlemen mentioned above. Sending more than 10 is welcome and appreciated.
3. Post the DC# in this thread after you send your sticks. If you intend to give the sticks in person or place an order online, just post that your are doing so, no DC# required.
4. Once all 21 people have sent their sticks, I will randomly draw 2 numbers for each contestant and whoever matches their number with the powerball number from the powerball drawing that I determine, will be the first winner. The second winner will be determined by the next powerball drawing.
5. The same person cannot win both the first and second prize. If this occurs, we will wait for the next powerball drawing(s) until a different person wins.

*The 1st Prize*
1 Perdomo Edicion De Silvio Double Corona (2002)
1 Padilla 1932 Lancero
1 stick I can't mentioned here
10 sticks from my collection

*The 2nd Prize*
1 Diamond Crown Maximus Double Corona
1 La Aurora Cien Anos Robusto
1 stick I can't mentioned here
10 sticks from my collection

If you would like to donate to the prize, please post in this thread and decide whether the prize goes to the 1st or 2nd Prize or both. We might also have a 3rd Prize like last month's contest.

*The Contestants*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I want in again!!!

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Are we there yet??


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

:dr :dr Awesome bomb !!!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Hahaha! Great bombage and destruction!!! Please don't forget the takes and puts - remember: the Karma pass has TWO parts!


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Do you people ever sleep?


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



boonedoggle said:


> Do you people ever sleep?


I'll sleep when I'm dead!!!!!!!!


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> I'll sleep when I'm dead!!!!!!!!


true dat....plenty of time then! :tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Thanks for your continuous support. This month could be your lucky month, ssutton 

The Contestants
1. ssutton219
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I would like in again also, Thanks for setting this up! :tu


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Ditto! And thanks for doing this again!:tu


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Yeah, I'm in! Good stuff.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I will be sending additions to the prize Jim...


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Put me in for the contest a a contribution to the 1st place prize...unless its me, then I'll contribute to 2nd. :u


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

My "entry fee" sent to Mike(squid). I think I my have sent 11 by mistake.:r

:uDC# 0306 2400 0003 1571 0053:u


----------



## dabryan

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

I would be in on a repeat OP, great idea!! I am anxiously waiting...

:hn


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

im in again


----------



## Prozac_Puros

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Please, Put me on the list for June. 
Thank You


----------



## 12stones

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Got mine yesterday as well. Thanks!


----------



## volfan

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Kenny said to put him in always for this but I am going to sit this one out.

Thanks again Jim for taking this and running with it. If you need me to donate some prize sticks, let me know.

scottie


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



volfan said:


> Kenny said to put him in always for this but I am going to sit this one out.
> 
> Thanks again Jim for taking this and running with it. If you need me to donate some prize sticks, let me know.
> 
> scottie


Yes but when is he going to be back from Germany?


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



n3uka said:


> :sl:tg
> 
> The box looked like it has been through a war.


Yikes! Perhaps I should have used a heavier duty box. Anyway, I'm glad everything was safe and you liked the bomb.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



rockyr said:


> Yikes! Perhaps I should have used a heavier duty box. Anyway, I'm glad everything was safe and you liked the bomb.


The :sl:tg was towards shaggy's being impatient. Not the box.
Just didn't want any misunderstanding on my joke.


----------



## hikari

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Thank you guys

Recived mine yesterday.


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Glad these are landing in good shape!

Now if I could just get some input on Shaggy and RaiderinKS; I know Kidrock has his funding on the way but if anyone knows the whereabouts on the other two folks, I'd much appreciate it!


----------



## maddman

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I am in.


----------



## bazookajoe

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I'm in again if there's room.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

This is from the Tiki Hut the other day,I wanted you all to see it...

Hey hows it going? SFC Vose wanted me to tell you thanks and apologize for not sending a thankyou sooner for the cigars that were recieved. Also he asked me to let you know that the cooler was getting low, as he sent a bunch more downrange to keep the guys in stock. Well thanks so much again.

Joe


----------



## Yook

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

sign me up


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I don't wish to participate in the lottery but will send some more cigars to Dave to send out to the troops.


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I would like to play. I planned to send smokes to Dave anyway, but now I have another excuse to send more!!!:tu

Dave,

Do you think you might make a drive-by Sat at LC&P? I know you said you didn't think you would make it. If you do, I'll just bring my troop donation with me and give it to you in person. If not, I'll just mail it. Lemme know, bro!!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Scottie, I didn't put Kenny in because I don't know when he will be back from Germany like Dave said.

The Contestants
1. ssutton219
2. newcigarz
3. cigarmark
4. deuce
5. mr.maduro
6. stog-a-boy
7. prozac puros
8. maddman
9. bazookajoe
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. 
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## catfish

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Check is in the mail.


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Count me in again.

Thanks again for doing this guys, it is great.


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



muziq said:


> Glad these are landing in good shape!
> 
> Now if I could just get some input on Shaggy and RaiderinKS; I know Kidrock has his funding on the way but if anyone knows the whereabouts on the other two folks, I'd much appreciate it!


Got mine today also. You may want to find both of the above in the NST thread. Or uhhh, PM those bastages for the dough.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I wanna be back in!

I'll donate some sticks to the prizes as well, 2 or 3 each and each will include a padilla miami.

Can I send the prize sticks straight to you Jim?


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

MO in the mail! Thanks again Jon.


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

I received the box today.
My takes
Flor de Rafael Gonzales PC
Cuaba Divino
Punch RG Habana
Zino Pla Shorty

My Puts
Fonseca KDT Cadett 06 X 2
El Rey del Mundo PC 05
Saint Luis Rey PC 05
San Cristobal Del la Habana El Principe Oct 01
Don Lino Africa Tembo
Don LIno Africa Kifaro
AF Hemingway Sigature
Graycliff Red Label Pirate
CAO MX2 Toro
I put the box in the mail this afternoon. It is on it's way to KASR
DC#03061070000034230128

Enjoy 
Harland


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



n3uka said:


> The :sl:tg was towards shaggy's being impatient. Not the box.
> Just didn't want any misunderstanding on my joke.


No misunderstanding.  Just worrisome that the box would get all beat up. We probably just need titanium box-pass boxes.  'Course the postage would be killer.


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



Eternal Rider said:


> I received the box today.
> My takes
> Flor de Rafael Gonzales PC
> Cuaba Divino
> Punch RG Habana
> Zino Pla Shorty
> 
> My Puts
> Fonseca KDT Cadett 06 X 2
> El Rey del Mundo PC 05
> Saint Luis Rey PC 05
> San Cristobal Del la Habana El Principe Oct 01
> Don Lino Africa Tembo
> Don LIno Africa Kifaro
> AF Hemingway Sigature
> Graycliff Red Label Pirate
> CAO MX2 Toro
> I put the box in the mail this afternoon. It is on it's way to KASR
> DC#03061070000034230128
> 
> Enjoy
> Harland


GOOD GOD! Those are incredible puts takes! Thanks for the quick turn around too! :tu


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Package will go out first thing in the morning. 
It was tough trying to figure out a good bomb. Hope I pass the test.

Now for the harder part

puts:
Party short ene 06
Monte #4 jun 06
Boli PC jun 06
Short Story

takes:
Monte Petit Edmundo
Trini Robusto

Let me know if this is okay. I can still change if needed before morning.


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Guess what showed up in the mail today?

Some nice blank bands - thanks again!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

very nice stuff n3uka....awesome bomb rocky


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I would also like to contribute a small prize to the 1st and 2nd winner. I will send direct after they have been determined.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Scottie, I didn't put Kenny in because I don't know when he will be back from Germany like Dave said.


Go ahead and put Kenny in. I will put up the donation for his entry.
If he wins you could always hold till he is back. I am going to see 
Dave this weekend so will give it then.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Greerzilla said:


> I wanna be back in!
> 
> I'll donate some sticks to the prizes as well, 2 or 3 each and each will include a padilla miami.
> 
> Can I send the prize sticks straight to you Jim?


Thanks for the prize additions. Sure, you can send them to me. Let me know if you need my addy.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



n3uka said:


> Go ahead and put Kenny in. I will put up the donation for his entry.
> If he wins you could always hold till he is back. I am going to see
> Dave this weekend so will give it then.


Will do


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

The Contestants
1. ssutton219
2. newcigarz
3. cigarmark
4. deuce
5. mr.maduro
6. stog-a-boy
7. prozac puros
8. maddman
9. bazookajoe
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 
13. stevedmatt
14. greerzilla
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Prize Update

The 1st Prize
1 Perdomo Edicion De Silvio Double Corona (2002)
1 Padilla 1932 Lancero
1 stick I can't mentioned here
10 sticks from my collection
1 Oliva MB I Robusto (from undisclosed donor)
1 Padron 1964 Torpedo Maduro (from undisclosed donor)
1 Aurora 100 Anos Corona (from undisclosed donor)
1 Padilla Miami 8/11 Corona (from undisclosed donor)
Prize from greerzilla
Prize from stevedmatt
Prize from mr.maduro

The 2nd Prize
1 Diamond Crown Maximus Double Corona
1 La Aurora Cien Anos Robusto
1 stick I can't mentioned here
10 sticks from my collection
1 Oliva MB I Robusto (from undisclosed donor)
1 Padron 1964 Torpedo Maduro (from undisclosed donor)
1 Aurora 100 Anos Corona (from undisclosed donor)
1 Padilla Miami 8/11 Corona (from undisclosed donor)
Prize from greerzilla
Prize from stevedmatt

Other Prize Additions
Prize from 68trishield


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Maddman will be sending out our box tomorrow (combined for easier shipping). He'll post the DC #.


----------



## jpa0741

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

pm sent. please put me in.:tu


----------



## omowasu

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Im in - PM sent to Mike (Squid).


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

The Contestants
1. ssutton219
2. newcigarz
3. cigarmark
4. deuce
5. mr.maduro
6. stog-a-boy
7. prozac puros
8. maddman
9. bazookajoe
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 
13. stevedmatt
14. greerzilla
15. jpa0741
16. owomasu
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## atlacatl

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

I received my cigar bands yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



n3uka said:


> Package will go out first thing in the morning.
> It was tough trying to figure out a good bomb. Hope I pass the test.
> 
> Now for the harder part
> 
> puts:
> Party short ene 06
> Monte #4 jun 06
> Boli PC jun 06
> Short Story
> 
> takes:
> Monte Petit Edmundo
> Trini Robusto
> 
> Let me know if this is okay. I can still change if needed before morning.


Looks good to me!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



atlacatl said:


> I received my cigar bands yesterday. Thanks.


Ditto :tu


----------



## bhudson57

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

All is well, received yesterday!


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

got mine, thanks!


----------



## Tristan

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Package received. Thanks again!


----------



## jpa0741

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

My donation sent today, to squid.:ss

0306 2400 0001 3123 9011


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Lets get this bad boy filled. Its a great cause and a great chance to win some great sticks.:u


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Jon,

MO went out the door this morning.........:tu


----------



## mastershogun

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I was one of the winners last time so I won't play this round... but I would like to contribute to the prize.
I'll pm Jim


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

So I woke up this morning sick as :BS 
I was finally able to get enough energy to drive it to fedex.
It was easier to go that route. It is expected to arrive either 
Saturday or Monday. So it doesn't sit in the heat I put that an
indirect signature is required. I didn't post the tracking # because 
that would give away the destination. If it is needed let me know 
and when I wake up later I will post it.

Don't worry, I didn't breathe on the contents.
Now back to bed. Hope to be on later tonight.


----------



## Prozac_Puros

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Sent to Squid via Famous Smoke Shop
UPS #1Z 2AF 928 03 2947 138 2


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## maddman

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

package sent to 68TriShield for myself and Duece

0306 2400 0003 1571 0176


----------



## pathman

*Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

As many of you allready know, Khubli left the country due to his fathers death. But before he did, he wanted to make sure I got my LFD cabinet cameroons. A few extras came along for the ride, what can I say about this guy, Hurry back Ji, you're missed here allready.


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Meow.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

He's one hell of a guy...:tu


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Be Virtuous. I'm reading.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

He got ya dang good.:tu:ss


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> Be Virtuous. I'm reading.


I try ... I was once a scout after all.  Enjoy your reading.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

Left the country with a big bang for sure.

Nice hit there..........realy nice there.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

Great BOTL! Congrats! :tu


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Thanks Maddman.......


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

*
Payment received from 3 of you today. If you have not yet sent payment please put your username on the check. I'll match these up tomorrow *

1. pnoon - 200 ~
2. chip - 200 ~
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 ~
4. montecristo#2 - 200 ~
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 ~
8. n3uka - 200 ~
9. hurricane6 - 200 ~
10. cigar_040 - 200 ~
11. RPB67 - 200 ~
12. syekick - 200 ~
13. icehog3 - 200 ~
14. SteveDMatt - 200 Payment received
15. J6ppc - 200 ~
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 Payment received w/ tag alongs thank you
19. bhudson57 - 200 ~
20. ToddziLLa - 200 ~
21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~
22. Zhadum - 200 ~
23. Pete - 200 ~ 
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 ~
25. rdcross - 200 - please send me your address.

Thanks all so far - I just ordered 6,000 which should suffice. More updates as soon as they arrive.

*This is done. Thanks all.*


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Payment is in the mail, went out yesterday.


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

Wow!!! Hell of a guy for sure!!


----------



## bhudson57

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Payment went out today! (I forgot to write my username on it though. I did include it on a note though)

Thanks for a great group buy!


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

which one of is on 2937 N Re**** LN??


----------



## CeeGar

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

That is absolutely sweet! :ss


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> Be Virtuous. I'm reading.


Noone ever said he was a speed reader...I didn't envy your position Dave until I started imagining what you were puffing while you were reading through the posts. :fu


----------



## tchariya

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

I want in...someone sneak me in there!!!!! In for any un-accounted for purchases!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Winner # 1

My favorite Radar thread. The follow-up post later in the thread regarding genital warts.. "you earned them" is just as good as the first one.

PM me and we can chat about the last cigar.



kheffelf said:


> This one is for Radar, not sure on how to quote the message in the page I am still a newbie but here is the thread.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10449
> And his post is the first one which I will link as well, it is pretty funny.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=112698&postcount=1





radar said:


> I was one of the lucky winners of a contest that SeanGAR put up a few days ago. He had three Priority Mail Boxes set to go and if you could guess the five pack of a particular cigar in the box then you won the box. I guessed five Bolivar Fuerte Palmitas' and won! So I get the box and count the cigars. I count eight. I used my left hand as it has never let me down for counting to five before, but it does not match the number of cigars in the box. I perform an accuracy test of my left hand by placing the palm against that of my right hand. They still match. I'm confused. Surely it's me. Sean is a college professor. I am an idiot. It has to be me.
> 
> So, I called outside help. I recruited a lovely lady who agrees to date me from time to time, (she has poor eyesight but is a much better counter than I am). I removed my clothing, as is our custom, sat in a recliner, and placed my hands on my thighs. I asked her to "count these and tell me what you see". She replied, "eleven, that's wild, you have three pinkies'". I said, "wait a minute" and held one hand in the air and asked again, this time instructing her only to count the fingers in the air and to please include the thumb. "Five", she says. I show her the cigars. She counts eight.
> 
> So, I explained the contest to her. She pondered the dilema for a moment, put down her copy of "The World News", and says, "maybe he's a alien", (she counts well, but she's no Alfred Einstein). I said, "I don't think so, he lives near the East Coast, I have his address". She says, "oh". After some discussion, we decide that Sean has eight fingers on each hand. She says, "I'd like to meet him", I say, "he's married". She says, "oh". She says, "sounds like he has messed up hands". I agree. She says, "hey, ask him if you can borrow five bucks", (she's no idiot either).
> 
> So, Sean buddy, can I borrow five bucks?
> 
> Thanks Bro!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Winner # 2

Seangar - Had many many great posts. This one made me laugh at a time when I needed a good laugh and dredging up my "mean thread" means you da winner.



Greerzilla said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=373411#post373411





SeanGAR said:


> One day I hope to have such riches as these. All I have is 2 cigarette butts in a shoe box.
> 
> I dream of cremosa, tamboril, and grape white owl goodnes. But I have recently come across a cache of otterpops. Do you think you'd like to trade one of your awesome cigars for some otterpops?


The very best Seangar post was ... in drag. No not the Swisher sweet review but his impersonation of Philips mom. I saved it to disk and Sean reminded me of it the other day. If someone can figure out how to host and link it I have the entire thread. No you don't win Sean but thanks for the memories.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

That khubli is deadly around these parts.
:tu


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Winner # 3

RcktS4 :r Dredging up the last memory lane thread and its response. Gotta be a winner. Alter egos are fair game and there was none better than the mouse.



txmatt said:


> Dave, you sentimental old softie.. How about Raney's views on such sentiment..
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=405660&postcount=28





Anon-y-mouse said:


> Bah! For bipeds, you pathetic excuses for cyber-saber rattlers spend an unforgivable amount of time hunched over on four limbs - your insufferable breathless pining away is embarassing, even to those of us who hover above you upon lofty mountaintops of intellectual prowess. I would refer to you as sniveling worms, were it not for the inevitable pangs of guilt I would suffer at having thus denigrated wormhood - for whom threads like these move me to new heights of near respect.
> 
> Perhaps a new security blanket might ease your midnight tremors, gentlemen? And I would be remiss if I did not also point out that they carry with them added capability of tear-wiping as well...
> 
> I know nothing of your the foreskin-clad object-of-worship kwagga, nor of the other substandard embarassments to our shared mammalian heritage. About the sublime epitome of ridiculousness RcktS4, however, I can offer you some small condolence: I daresay his EST sensitivity training course should be letting out shortly, and I have no doubt he will be gracing your ridiculous cyber-arena for the cerebral special olympics by week's end.
> 
> I, meanwhile, have spent more than enough time dwelling with you intellectual botom-feeding troglodytes. I now return to my current plans for world domination, which I am sure you will be further terrified to learn are nearly completed!
> 
> I now leave you to your mutual consolations and sharedworldview inbreeding...


. .. "sharedworldview inbreeding" :r

The mouses post in the Boveda humidor seasoning thread was a pretty darn close second.

Thanks for playing everyone and sorry it took so long to close this out. Leaving it hanging out there kept the subjects in question "in mind" so it was hard to end this.


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Great contest, Dave!!!! Congrats to the winners!!!!!!!!!!!! :ss


----------



## pinoyman

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

*My first year in the Jungle.
Man! some memories...*

Hey Dave, remember that thread about this guy and his
cuban trinidad double corona? that was funny too:r


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Funny contest.

Congrats to the winners here. :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Congrats to the winners! :bl


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

congrats to the winners, thanks for the contest Dave!


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Congrats Winners :tu

Great contest Dave !!


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> Winner # 3
> 
> *The mouses post *in the Boveda humidor seasoning thread was a pretty darn close second.
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone and sorry it took so long to close this out. Leaving it hanging out there kept the subjects in question "in mind" so it was hard to end this.


I thought that was one of the funniest post I have read here, the one where he was defending you.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

What an excellent suprise to wake up to!

Thanks again for the contest Dave. A lot of these posts helped me understand why these three are so missed here in the Jungle.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

After a bomb like that, you'd HAVE to leave the country, else the terrorist taskforce would be at your door! Awesome hit Ji!


----------



## 12stones

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

Awesome bomb, Ji!


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

thats not a hit.................thats more like a massacre


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Congrats to the winners. 
A great contest, Dave. Some classic posts that STILL make me laugh. 
(A bridge builder you ain't. )


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Shipment Update

1. ssutton219
2. newcigarz
3. cigarmark => squid - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0053
4. deuce => 68trishield - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0176
5. mr.maduro
6. stog-a-boy
7. prozac puros => squid - UPS #1Z 2AF 928 03 2947 138 2 (from Famous)
8. maddman => 68trishield - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0176
9. bazookajoe
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 
13. stevedmatt
14. greerzilla
15. jpa0741 => squid - 0306 2400 0001 3123 9011
16. owomasu
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

We still need five more contestants.

Folks, if you want to support the troops, this is the time to do it. Like stated in the previous posts, the Tiki Hut's supply is running low and we would really like our troops to be able to smoke on July 4th.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> We still need five more contestants.
> 
> Folks, if you want to support the troops, this is the time to do it. Like stated in the previous posts, the Tiki Hut's supply is running low and we would really like our troops to be able to smoke on July 4th.


:tpd: The regular lottery has 4 monthly pools with 56 contestants plus a waiting list. I know the entry for this is 20 sticks as opposed to 3, but come on people....*It's OUR TROOPS!!!* If you support the war or not, these guys and gals need some time to relax and enjoy some serenity!!

Let's go!!

:u:u:u


----------



## croatan

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Great contest, Dave. Thanks for the little stroll down memory lane.


----------



## JCK

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*



KASR said:


> After a bomb like that, you'd HAVE to leave the country, else the terrorist taskforce would be at your door! Awesome hit Ji!


No kidding about leaving the country, but it wasn't because of the terrorist taskforce it's because I know Mike uses Shock and Awe tactics when it comes to his bombs !! I've been hit before and I still haven't reccovered from it. This is my little volley followed by my immediate retreat. 

In all honesty, Mike is one amazing gorilla when it comes to his love for cigars and sharing what he believes are great smokes. This little package is after a little discussion we had about some upcoming Litto Gomez Cameroon Lanceros. I wanted to make sure he had some cabinet cameroons before he committed to something he may not like. But I really don't see that happening :]

Well the others.. gotta have more Cameroons to compare against right? The other stoways are just my way of saying thanks Mike for all that you do around here. Now I'm gonna go retreat back in my hole.

I just slept for about 8 hours, so I feel better.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Rabbis and I were so close. 



pinoyman said:


> *My first year in the Jungle.
> Man! some memories...*
> 
> Hey Dave, remember that thread about this guy and his
> cuban trinidad double corona? that was funny too:r


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Mr.Maduro said:


> :tpd: The regular lottery has 4 monthly pools with 56 contestants plus a waiting list. I know the entry for this is 20 sticks as opposed to 3, but come on people....*It's OUR TROOPS!!!* If you support the war or not, these guys and gals need some time to relax and enjoy some serenity!!
> 
> Let's go!!
> 
> :u:u:u


Just wanted to clarify and not scare anyone away. From rules: 2. Send a minimum of 10 sticks to either one of the three gentlemen mentioned above. *Sending more than 10 is welcome and appreciated*. :u Lets send a nice bomb to the guys who risk their lives for us everyday!!!


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Why the hell not??? Third time's the charm, right???

Count me in. I will send to DaveTS.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Cigarmark said:


> Just wanted to clarify and not scare anyone away. From rules: 2. Send a minimum of 10 sticks to either one of the three gentlemen mentioned above. *Sending more than 10 is welcome and appreciated*. :u Lets send a nice bomb to the guys who risk their lives for us everyday!!!


Yes, just minimum of 10 sticks are required to enter the contest.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

1. ssutton219
2. newcigarz
3. cigarmark => squid - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0053
4. deuce => 68trishield - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0176
5. mr.maduro
6. stog-a-boy
7. prozac puros => squid - UPS #1Z 2AF 928 03 2947 138 2 (from Famous)
8. maddman => 68trishield - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0176
9. bazookajoe
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 
13. stevedmatt
14. greerzilla
15. jpa0741 => squid - 0306 2400 0001 3123 9011
16. owomasu
17. the professor
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Hoon (mastershogun) just told me that he is planning to pay an entry fee for someone. If that person wins, the prize will go to him/her.

I think this is a GREAT idea to fill up the spots pretty quickly and N3uka already did the same thing for Kenny.

With that being said, I'd like to pay an entry fee for Ji (khubli). He is currently out of the country due to his father's death. If he wins, I will hold the prize for him.

I will ship some smokes to John today.

1. ssutton219
2. newcigarz
3. cigarmark => squid - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0053
4. deuce => 68trishield - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0176
5. mr.maduro
6. stog-a-boy
7. prozac puros => squid - UPS #1Z 2AF 928 03 2947 138 2 (from Famous)
8. maddman => 68trishield - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0176
9. bazookajoe
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 
13. stevedmatt
14. greerzilla
15. jpa0741 => squid - 0306 2400 0001 3123 9011
16. owomasu
17. the professor
18. khubli
19.
20.
21.


----------



## mastershogun

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Can I send cigars to the troops for... earnold25 
I'll pm him


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

If you have not yet sent payment please put your username on the check. I'll match these up tomorrow

1. pnoon - 200 ~
2. chip - 200 ~
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 ~
4. montecristo#2 - 200 ~
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 ~
8. n3uka - 200 ~
9. hurricane6 - 200 ~
10. cigar_040 - 200 ~
11. RPB67 - 200 ~
12. syekick - 200 ~
13. icehog3 - 200 ~
14. SteveDMatt - 200 Payment received
15. J6ppc - 200 ~
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 Payment received w/ tag alongs thank you
19. bhudson57 - 200 ~
20. ToddziLLa - 200 ~
21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~
22. Zhadum - 200 ~ Payment received
23. Pete - 200 ~ 
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 ~
25. rdcross - 200 - please send me your address.

Thanks all so far - I just ordered 6,000 which should suffice. More updates as soon as they arrive.

*This is done. Thanks all.*


----------



## earnold25

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

wow. i'm speechless. thanks again!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

We're getting close, 2 more contestants needed.

1. ssutton219
2. newcigarz
3. cigarmark => squid - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0053
4. deuce => 68trishield - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0176
5. mr.maduro
6. stog-a-boy
7. prozac puros => squid - UPS #1Z 2AF 928 03 2947 138 2 (from Famous)
8. maddman => 68trishield - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0176
9. bazookajoe
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 
13. stevedmatt
14. greerzilla
15. jpa0741 => squid - 0306 2400 0001 3123 9011
16. owomasu
17. the professor
18. khubli
19. earnold25
20.
21.


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> We're getting close, 2 more contestants needed.
> 
> 1. ssutton219
> 2. newcigarz
> 3. cigarmark => squid - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0053
> 4. deuce => 68trishield - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0176
> 5. mr.maduro
> 6. stog-a-boy
> 7. prozac puros => squid - UPS #1Z 2AF 928 03 2947 138 2 (from Famous)
> 8. maddman => 68trishield - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0176
> 9. bazookajoe
> 10. yook
> 11. tidefan73
> 12. txdyna65
> 13. stevedmatt
> 14. greerzilla
> 15. jpa0741 => squid - 0306 2400 0001 3123 9011
> 16. owomasu
> 17. the professor
> 18. khubli
> 19. earnold25
> 20. Twill413
> 21.


I am in


----------



## Dux

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Please add me in

1. ssutton219
2. newcigarz
3. cigarmark => squid - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0053
4. deuce => 68trishield - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0176
5. mr.maduro
6. stog-a-boy
7. prozac puros => squid - UPS #1Z 2AF 928 03 2947 138 2 (from Famous)
8. maddman => 68trishield - 0306 2400 0003 1571 0176
9. bazookajoe
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 
13. stevedmatt
14. greerzilla
15. jpa0741 => squid - 0306 2400 0001 3123 9011
16. owomasu
17. the professor
18. khubli
19. earnold25
20. Twill413
21.Dux


----------



## King James

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Twill413 said:


> I am in


me 2

edit: nevermind... too late, but I will send some to you for the troops anyways Dave


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

In, if there is room


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I love skype...:ss


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Great contest Dave! Best part....Sean is back.


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



icehog3 said:


> Great contest Dave! Best part....Sean is back.


:tpd:That is a great review

Great contest Dave


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

And we are all set, all spots have been filled :tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



68TriShield said:


> I love skype...:ss


This skype thing sounds fun. Can you hook me up, Dave?


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



rockyr said:


> Hope you feel better soon!


Thanks. Feel like I am among the living today.
Still hurting but at least I see the end of the tunnel.
Some weird bug going around here.


----------



## JCK

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Hoon (mastershogun) just told me that he is planning to pay an entry fee for someone. If that person wins, the prize will go to him/her.
> 
> I think this is a GREAT idea to fill up the spots pretty quickly and N3uka already did the same thing for Kenny.
> 
> *With that being said, I'd like to pay an entry fee for Ji (khubli). He is currently out of the country due to his father's death. If he wins, I will hold the prize for him.*
> 
> I will ship some smokes to John today.


Jim,

I really don't know what to say. ... Thank you. I'll have something to send for the Tiki Hut when I return.

Ji


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



n3uka said:


> Thanks. Feel like I am among the living today.
> Still hurting but at least I see the end of the tunnel.
> Some weird bug going around here.


Stomach bug or summer cold bug?


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

If you have not yet sent payment please put your username on the check. man you guys are fast,

1. pnoon - 200 COD
2. chip - 200 payment Received
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 payment Received
4. montecristo#2 - 200 payment Received
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 payment Received
8. n3uka - 200 payment Received
9. hurricane6 - 200 payment Received (*thanks for the bomb!*)
10. cigar_040 - 200 ~
11. RPB67 - 200 payment Received
12. syekick - 200 payment Received
13. icehog3 - 200 ~
14. SteveDMatt - 200 Payment received
15. J6ppc - 200 I'll pay myself in my own sweet time
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 Payment received w/ tag alongs thank you
19. bhudson57 - 200 ~
20. ToddziLLa - 200 ~
21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~
22. Zhadum - 200 ~ Payment received
23. Pete - 200 ~
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 payment Received
25. rdcross - 200 ~

Thanks all so far - I'll start shipping as soon as the bags arrive. More updates as soon as they arrive.

*Thanks all.*


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Dave - coming your way... 0103 8555 7490 4208 9855

Jim, prize additions coming your way. Split them up how you want between winners 1 and 2. If somehow I win, either give them all to the other winner, keep some, or give some to the troops. 0103 8555 7490 3160 4090


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Thanks, Dave.


Ditto!:tu


----------



## schnell987

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Package received today!

Heath, thank you again for all of your efforts in bringing these bands to us at a very reasonable price! Ya done good! :tu


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Glad these landed (mostly) in good shape. Turns out Aaron's got a little manhandled by USPS, so I'll improve my shipping envelopes for the, erm, next group buy (jeebus, did I actually write that?)...

What I meant to say was, "thanks for playing in the blank band group buy!"


----------



## squid

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Cigarmark said:


> My "entry fee" sent to Mike(squid). I think I my have sent 11 by mistake.:r
> 
> :uDC# 0306 2400 0003 1571 0053:u


Received a fantastic batch of sticks today from Cigarmark (Mark) today. These sticks will be outbound tomorrow in search of a good home in Iraq. Got some folks on the other end anxious to receive a good supply of sticks and this will do nicely! Thanks Mark...great shipment!


----------



## Strangg1

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Meant to post the other day when I got mine. They got here quick and in good shape.

Thanks again!

~S


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



Seanohue said:


> Hey I got another question about these bands. Is there anyway to make the adhesive stronger? Mine keep coming undone.


That is the only complaint I have about these things. They do not stick very well. I often use a small piece of tap to hold them on, otherwise they eventually unroll.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> Stomach bug or summer cold bug?


I really don't know but it was the worst I have ever felt.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Package sent to Dave -----> DC # 0307 0020 0004 6437 9395 :ss

Sorry Guys my 4 yr old wasn't available to help me count how many sticks to 
send :r


----------



## KASR

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

OK, after a little confusion on what arrived at my doorstep yesterday - I realized that this is the corresponding thread (thanks Harland!) 

I'll have my puts/takes later today!


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Package will be heading out tomorrow to Dave (TriShield).

0103 8555 7491 5893 0850

Thanks again for doing this guys. Very awesome indeed.:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Mine's going straight to Mike (squid) from Cigars International! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Thanks guys.I got a package from Duece and maddman.Excellent smokes for our soldiers!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Let me know if anyone needs an addy to send the smokes to. Also, please include a note that says Lottery for the Troops Contest - June 2007 in your package.

Shipment Update

1. ssutton219
2. newcigarz => 68trishield - 0307 0020 0004 6437 9395
3. cigarmark => squid - RECEIVED
4. deuce => 68trishield - RECEIVED
5. mr.maduro => squid - Ordered from CI
6. stog-a-boy
7. prozac puros => squid - UPS #1Z 2AF 928 03 2947 138 2 (from Famous)
8. maddman => 68trishield - RECEIVED
9. bazookajoe
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 
13. stevedmatt => 68trishield - 0103 8555 7491 5893 0850
14. greerzilla => 68trishield - 0103 8555 7490 4208 9855
15. jpa0741 => squid - 0306 2400 0001 3123 9011
16. owomasu
17. the professor
18. khubli => papajohn67 - 0406 9953 3210 2803 5767
19. earnold25
20. Twill413
21. Dux


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

If you have not yet sent payment please put your username on the check. man you guys are fast,

1. pnoon - 200 COD
2. chip - 200 payment Received
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 payment Received
4. montecristo#2 - 200 payment Received
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 payment Received
8. n3uka - 200 payment Received
9. hurricane6 - 200 payment Received (*thanks for the bomb!*)
10. cigar_040 - 200 payment received
11. RPB67 - 200 payment Received
12. syekick - 200 payment Received
13. icehog3 - 200 ~
14. SteveDMatt - 200 Payment received
15. J6ppc - 200 I'll pay myself in my own sweet time
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 Payment received w/ tag alongs thank you
19. bhudson57 - 200 Payment received
20. ToddziLLa - 200 ~
21. Tech-ninja - 300 ~
22. Zhadum - 200 Payment received
23. Pete - 200 Payment received
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 payment Received
25. rdcross - 200 ~

Thanks all so far - I'll start shipping as soon as the bags arrive. More updates as payments/bags arrive.

*Thanks all.*


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



muziq said:


> Glad these landed (mostly) in good shape. Turns out Aaron's got a little manhandled by USPS, so I'll improve my shipping envelopes for the, erm, next group buy (jeebus, did I actually write that?)...
> 
> What I meant to say was, "thanks for playing in the blank band group buy!"


I told Heath that he didn't need to send any replacement bands, but what did he do, he sends me some more bands and a couple of hitchhikers as well. Sorry no pictures, but trust me: :dr :dr

Thanks again, you really didn't need to send the bands or the cigars, but I am definitely not complaining!


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Updated payments received/bands shipped:

Schnell987 - 250 - paid/sent
12stones - 500 - paid/sent
Txdyna65 - 250 - paid/holding at Kenny's request
Pete - 250 - paid/sent
Strangg1 - 500 - paid/sent
bhudson57 - 250 - paid/sent
Hikari - 250 - paid/sent
Atlacatl - 250 - paid/sent
Dux - 500 - paid/sent
Newcigarz - 250 - paid/sent
Twill413 - 500 - paid/sent
SteveDMatt - 500 - paid/sent
Tidefan73 - 500 - paid/sent
Tristan - 250 - paid/sent
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500 - paid/sent
Montecristo#2 - 250 - paid/sent
RaiderinKS - 250 - paid
RPB67 - 250 - paid/sent
Sancho - 25 - paid/sent


----------



## squid

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Received a couple of packages today from two fine brothers....

Prozac Puros

JPA0741

The sticks arrived intact and are timely. Not able to mail a box out today, so they are heading to the Post Office first thing in the morning! Great timing and an EXCELLENT assortment of sticks!

Mike


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Jim,a prize pack is headed your way in the am...


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



68TriShield said:


> Jim,a prize pack is headed your way in the am...


Thank you sir


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



68TriShield said:


> Jim,a prize pack is headed your way in the am...


The drawing was tonight for 1 prize?

Nice job.......enjoy those puppies!:ss


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Deuce said:


> The drawing was tonight for 1 prize?
> 
> Nice job.......enjoy those puppies!:ss


No, not yet. We will do the drawing once Mike, John, and Dave have received the sticks from everyone. Dave sent the sticks to me for the prize additions.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Dad got a shipment from Greerzilla today,he said to say thanks!


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Updated payments received/bands shipped:

Schnell987 - 250 - paid/sent
12stones - 500 - paid/sent
Txdyna65 - 250 - paid/holding at Kenny's request
Pete - 250 - paid/sent
Strangg1 - 500 - paid/sent
bhudson57 - 250 - paid/sent
Hikari - 250 - paid/sent
Atlacatl - 250 - paid/sent
Dux - 500 - paid/sent
Newcigarz - 250 - paid/sent
Twill413 - 500 - paid/sent
SteveDMatt - 500 - paid/sent
Tidefan73 - 500 - paid/sent
Tristan - 250 - paid/sent
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250 - paid
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500 - paid/sent
Montecristo#2 - 250 - paid/sent
RaiderinKS - 250 - paid
RPB67 - 250 - paid/sent
Sancho - 25 - paid/sent


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Shipment Update

1. ssutton219
2. newcigarz => 68trishield - 0307 0020 0004 6437 9395
3. cigarmark => squid - RECEIVED
4. deuce => 68trishield - RECEIVED
5. mr.maduro => squid - Ordered from CI
6. stog-a-boy
7. prozac puros => squid - RECEIVED
8. maddman => 68trishield - RECEIVED
9. bazookajoe
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 
13. stevedmatt => 68trishield - 0103 8555 7491 5893 0850
14. greerzilla => 68trishield - RECEIVED
15. jpa0741 => squid - RECEIVED
16. owomasu
17. the professor
18. khubli => papajohn67 - 0406 9953 3210 2803 5767
19. earnold25
20. Twill413
21. Dux


----------



## omowasu

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

My smokes are enroute to Squid, DC# 0103 8555 7490 6539 0990 0082 5003 0002 8306. Shipped via Priority Mail.


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



omowasu said:


> My smokes are enroute to Squid, DC# 0103 8555 7490 6539 0990 0082 5003 0002 8306. Shipped via Priority Mail.


:r :r

Damn, that is the longest DC number I have ever seen. :r :r :r

Did the USPS change something? Mine are not usually that long.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

n3uka did a hand off for Texdyna65 on Saturday,please check him off the list Jim...


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



68TriShield said:


> n3uka did a hand off for Texdyna65 on Saturday,please check him off the list Jim...


SteveDMatts landed this morning,thank you!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I will have mine in the mail tomorrow, I planned to get this out Sat but it just never happend... Sorry for the delay

Doug/Dux


----------



## DragonMan

*S.O.B!!!*

*S*outhern *O*ntario *B*ombers


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

Another one bites the dust.:r:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

Duck and cover everyone!!


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

INCOMING!!!!! Everyone to the shelters!


----------



## hockeydad

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

Wonder where it's going?


----------



## RPB67

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

Looks like SOBs are good now !

Some BOTL is going to get hit with an SOB !!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

I hope our international missle defense system is ready!!! :gn


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



68TriShield said:


> n3uka did a hand off for Texdyna65 on Saturday,please check him off the list Jim...





68TriShield said:


> SteveDMatts landed this morning,thank you!


 Hoon(mastershogun)sent cigars for Earnold25,got those and Tony's(newcigarz) package landed today.Some excellent cigars for the troops you guys,thank you!
Tony,you need strengthen your grip.You dropped a couple in there with my name on them :r Thanks Man!


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

If you have not yet sent payment please put your username on the check. man you guys are fast,

1. pnoon - 200 COD
2. chip - 200 payment Received
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 payment Received
4. montecristo#2 - 200 payment Received
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 payment Received
8. n3uka - 200 payment Received
9. hurricane6 - 200 payment Received (*thanks for the bomb!*)
10. cigar_040 - 200 payment received
11. RPB67 - 200 payment Received
12. syekick - 200 payment Received
13. icehog3 - 200 payment received
14. SteveDMatt - 200 Payment received
15. J6ppc - 200 I'll pay myself in my own sweet time
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 Payment received w/ tag alongs thank you
19. bhudson57 - 200 Payment received
20. ToddziLLa - 200 ~
21. Tech-ninja - 300 payment received
22. Zhadum - 200 Payment received
23. Pete - 200 Payment received
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 payment Received
25. rdcross - 200 ~

Thanks all so far - I'll start shipping as soon as the bags arrive. More updates as payments/bags arrive. The bags just arrived; since i'm herfing 4 out of 7 days this week it is likely that not everything will ship until next week. I hope that is OK with everyone. I'll try to get some out tomorrow.

*Thanks all.*


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Dave...received the package today. Thanks!! And those extra's...well enough said.

John


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



68TriShield said:


> Tony's(newcigarz) package landed today.Some excellent cigars for the troops
> Tony,you need strengthen your grip.You dropped a couple in there with my name on them :r Thanks Man!


Thanks for all you do! You deserve it! :tu


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Will give my cigars to trishield sometime this week.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

this is gonna be good.....and very surprising i think:r


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Got a great letter today from a BOTL serving in Afghanistan with the 82nd. Posted it in the "All Cigar Lounge". Brings home just what all this is really about.:u


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Estimated delivery Jun 26, 2007

Was really hoping it would hit today.


----------



## Prefy

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

Crazy Canucks on the loose!!!!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Dux said:


> I will have mine in the mail tomorrow, I planned to get this out Sat but it just never happend... Sorry for the delay
> 
> Doug/Dux


Heading out to Dave's (68TriShield) House Tomorrow 
With DCN 0305 2200 0000 9032 4677

Thanks
Doug/Dux :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Awesome news there.

Thanks again Jon. Great group buy.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Shipment Update

1. ssutton219
2. newcigarz => 68trishield - RECEIVED
3. cigarmark => squid - RECEIVED
4. deuce => 68trishield - RECEIVED
5. mr.maduro => squid - Ordered from CI
6. stog-a-boy => 68trishield - will give him personally
7. prozac puros => squid - RECEIVED
8. maddman => 68trishield - RECEIVED
9. bazookajoe
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
13. stevedmatt => 68trishield - RECEIVED
14. greerzilla => 68trishield - RECEIVED
15. jpa0741 => squid - RECEIVED
16. owomasu => squid - 0103 8555 7490 6539 0990 0082 5003 0002 8306
17. the professor
18. khubli => papajohn67 - 0406 9953 3210 2803 5767
19. earnold25 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
20. Twill413
21. Dux => 68trishield - 0305 2200 0000 9032 4677


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Received prize additions from Dave (68trishield) today. Very nice gerbil selections.

Also, received prize additions from Dave (greerzilla), very nice selections including Padilla Miami (yummy). Dave also bombed me with five nice sticks. Thanks, bro.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: S.O.B!!!*



Prefy said:


> Crazy Canucks on the loose!!!!


Who you calling crazy:r:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: S.O.B!!!*



j/k I know how there guys get down watch your backs guys.


----------



## bazookajoe

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Sticks on the way to papajohn67

0115 0134 7118 9226 7257


----------



## KASR

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Ok, here are my TAKES>PUTS (I picked out some milder sticks to work my wife into the big boy cigars):

Montecristo White Rothschild>La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero 600
Baccarrat 1871>Sosa Wavell
Perdomo Lot 23>Los Blancos Sumatra robusto
Graycliff Red Label Torp>Ashton VSG Beli

Also, I did noticed something alittle concerning: on the second page of the lis (stick number 25), there's a supposed to be an Opus X - but no Opus X was to be found. The only reason i bring this up, is because of the sticks obviously high value and trade-ability.

Stick #25's journey went like this: LG Diez Americano>AF Anejo>Opus X

Just a heads up for whoever has handled sticks in the 25th row.

Off to Bruce it goes!!!!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Let me take a look at the list and see who's receiving this one......oh yeaaaaa....


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



KASR said:


> Ok, here are my TAKES>PUTS (I picked out some milder sticks to work my wife into the big boy cigars):
> 
> Montecristo White Rothschild>La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero 600
> Baccarrat 1871>Sosa Wavell
> Perdomo Lot 23>Los Blancos Sumatra robusto
> Graycliff Red Label Torp>Ashton VSG Beli
> 
> Also, I did noticed something alittle concerning: on the second page of the lis (stick number 25), there's a supposed to be an Opus X - but no Opus X was to be found. The only reason i bring this up, is because of the sticks obviously high value and trade-ability.
> 
> *Stick #25's journey went like this: LG Diez Americano>AF Anejo>Opus X*Just a heads up for whoever has handled sticks in the 25th row.
> 
> Off to Bruce it goes!!!!


I took the LG Diez and replaced with the AF Anejo


----------



## maddman

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

MO dropped in the mail this morning.


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Sticks on the way to papajohn67

0103 8555 7490 7687 5127


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Received prize additions from Dave (68trishield) today. Very nice gerbil selections.
> 
> Also, received prize additions from Dave (greerzilla), very nice selections including Padilla Miami (yummy). Dave also bombed me with five nice sticks. Thanks, bro.


You are welcome... enjoy them. I owe you more than that though for your generosity and for getting me hooked on them padilla. :ss


----------



## jovenhut

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Got the box and it felt like Christmas. My bomb was UNBELIVABLE! (more on that next post)
My puts and takes

*Puts*
These are all from 2002-2003
Davidoff Mini ???
Davidoff Millennium Robusto
Padron 64th PAN Exclusivo
Diamond Crown Maximus Torpedo
Diamond Crown Natural #1 (the spot is a flake not a KASR beetle hole...)
Cohiba Extra Virogoso 660
Montecristo Platinum La Habana Por Delacroix Tube 
Carlos Toraño-Reserva Selecta Torpedo Tube
Cuestra Rey Stanfords Cammeroon Reserve #9 Tube
Perdomo Imenso RP 70

*Takes* 
La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro
RP 90
RP OWR
Anejo #46
AF Sungrown

Aaron thanks for the great box pass!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Awesome takes and puts bruce! Now let's see the bomb!!!


----------



## jovenhut

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

N3uka nails me Big Time!
Thanks for the great Bomb! There a few I have not tried before and I will enjoy them immensely. I cant wait to try the LFD Factory Press II. Tequila, Tequila Cigars and even a shirt. Way to go over the top. I don't think I can compete with this type of explosives but I will do my best.

Bruce


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Daaaamn! The LFD factory press is one fine cigar! Cool box sampler too!


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Sweet hit.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

The shirt is a Guayabera. I was hoping you would enjoy the bomb 
or get too drunk to remember it. :al


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

killer bomb....nice puts and takes...can life get any better????

cheers


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I got some nice cigars today from Keith in Alex.Va. no handle so I don't know who you are


----------



## jovenhut

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



n3uka said:


> The shirt is a Guayabera. I was hoping you would enjoy the bomb
> or get too drunk to remember it. :al


I REALLY enjoy the bomb and The Tequila will make it even better.
Way to go Over the top on this one!


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



KASR said:


> Ok, here are my TAKES>PUTS (I picked out some milder sticks to work my wife into the big boy cigars):
> 
> Montecristo White Rothschild>La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero 600
> Baccarrat 1871>Sosa Wavell
> Perdomo Lot 23>Los Blancos Sumatra robusto
> Graycliff Red Label Torp>Ashton VSG Beli
> 
> Also, I did noticed something alittle concerning: on the second page of the lis (stick number 25), there's a supposed to be an Opus X - but no Opus X was to be found. The only reason i bring this up, is because of the sticks obviously high value and trade-ability.
> 
> Stick #25's journey went like this: LG Diez Americano>AF Anejo>Opus X
> 
> Just a heads up for whoever has handled sticks in the 25th row.
> 
> Off to Bruce it goes!!!!


It looks like tchariya selected an Opus X a while back. Maybe he just forgot to mark his put/take?


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Thanks for playing.  Some may have thought this was morphing into "A possibly long term contest". Thanks for dredging up some fond memories.

All Mailed out today.

Have DC's in case of issues.

Pictures?

Sure

Ended up putting an 85 R&J Churchill Tubos in as the 5th cigar.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Very nice, Dave.
A contest that had residual value for many of us and top shelf prizes.
:tu


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

That is one killer bomb!!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Very nice hit :tu


----------



## rockyr

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Excellent Bombage!! Over the top on the puts and takes too.


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Great job Bruce, you have once again brought this box pass to another level.


----------



## tchariya

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



sepia5 said:


> It looks like tchariya selected an Opus X a while back. Maybe he just forgot to mark his put/take?


I did note that I took one on my take/put

OK....did a quick take/put....lots of good stuff in there but I was in a hurry to see everything.

Here is what I took:

Tatuaje Red Label
CAO Brazilia Gol
RASS
A Fuente FF Opus X

I was in a hurry to get it out before my business trip so I might have missed the paper scratch off.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Shipment Update

1. ssutton219 => papajohn67 - 0103 8555 7490 7687 5127
2. newcigarz => 68trishield - RECEIVED
3. cigarmark => squid - RECEIVED
4. deuce => 68trishield - RECEIVED
5. mr.maduro => squid - Ordered from CI
6. stog-a-boy => 68trishield - will give him personally
7. prozac puros => squid - RECEIVED
8. maddman => 68trishield - RECEIVED
9. bazookajoe => papajohn67 - 0115 0134 7118 9226 7257
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
13. stevedmatt => 68trishield - RECEIVED
14. greerzilla => 68trishield - RECEIVED
15. jpa0741 => squid - RECEIVED
16. owomasu => squid - 0103 8555 7490 6539 0990 0082 5003 0002 8306
17. the professor
18. khubli => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
19. earnold25 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
20. Twill413
21. Dux => 68trishield - 0305 2200 0000 9032 4677


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Sticks went to Dave TS today....

0103 8555 7490 4535 1348


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

Crazy video..
:tu


----------



## jpa0741

*Blown up by Teninx*

I asked someone on a thread where they found a Padron 40th Anv., and I get a PM from Lou(Teninx) saying he knows of a B&M where he can score me a few. So does he not only pick me up a couple of the Padrons, but he decides to injury me and my daughter.

So I am in the kithchen excited cutting open my box from Lou. I can't wait to get at these Padrons. My daughter is standing next to me watching, she knows dad is looking geeked about something. I pull out my Padrons and admire them, when tick tick tick, BOOOOOOOOM me and my daughter are standing there with shredded paper all over our heads.










Lou bombs me with 4 Ashton Cabinet and a cutter. I am not sure what size they are, but I think I could knock down the front door with these monsters.

Thanks again Lou. :tu Maybe next time my daughter will stand a little further back when dad is so geeked.:ss


----------



## shaerza

*I've been hit!*

Bombed for the first time by Maddman... and Guinsdan's package for our trade finally appeared out of the abyss that is USPS.

Jeremiah's bomb on the right. Dans mystery trade package on the left, along with the sweet hat.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Thank you stog-a-boy for the cigars!


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Jim has my smokes. When you get his you will get mine as well. Should hopefully be tomorrow or the next.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*smokin5 Injured My Children!*

An unexpected bomb hit my happy home today while I was at work. My children bore the brunt of the mailman's blast. I came home and had to immediately extract a Fuente out of my son's eye and then went to work pulling some Olivia shrapnel out of daughter's shoulder. There were Hoyo and Perdomo shells all over the dog & cats as well. A punk mix CD and a Who show from 1973 thankfully landed a few feet from the bunker and did little damage. Apparently smokin5 enjoyed his contest winnings and wanted some sweet revenge. But why my family? Why?:c

I'm gonna get you smokin5!!!

MCS


----------



## RPB67

*Re: I've been hit!*

Great first time hit there.

You will never forget your first.

Congrats on your first.:ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Blown up by Teninx*

Nice hit there.

Those are some A-1 quality cigars....:tu

Smokem up ! :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: I've been hit!*

Enjoy the generosity of your "Brothers of the Leaf." Some great smokes! :ss


----------



## Woogie

*Re: I've been hit!*

Nice hit.:bx

Enjoy those smokes.

Woogie


----------



## Woogie

*Re: Blown up by Teninx*

Wow.:dr Those are some great smokes.

Enjoy.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: I've been hit!*

Excellent day for you:ss Hey ah.. I think if I were you I would be wary of those wires going into that hat


----------



## shaerza

*Re: I've been hit!*



68TriShield said:


> Excellent day for you:ss Hey ah.. I think if I were you I would be wary of those wires going into that hat


haha. Those are the speaker wires leading to the sides and back of the 7.1 surround system!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: smokin5 Injured My Children!*

smokin5 takes no prisoners; great hit.
:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: smokin5 Injured My Children!*

man... its like one of the Terminator movies! No mercy... :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: smokin5 Injured My Children!*

Sounds like you got a good shelling.

Go take care of the kids then..............smokem up !!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Blown up by Teninx*

MMMmmmmm... I'm impressed. Nice smokes! :dr


----------



## maddman

*Re: I've been hit!*

glad i could pop that cherry


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: smokin5 Injured My Children!*

Great hit there, hope the family pulls through.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Blown up by Teninx*

Great sticks there, enjoy.:dr:dr


----------



## JDO

*Re: Blown up by Teninx*

geez nice one


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: I've been hit!*

Awesome first hit, enjoy.:dr


----------



## JDO

*Re: I've been hit!*

Very nice hit!!

I like that hat.


----------



## icehog3

*Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Ever get one of those packages out of the blue that just completely florrs you? Totally unexpected, totally without warning, and totally over the top?

I got one of those today. One that left my jaw dropped open (literally) for ten minutes after opening it. So cool I had to borrow a camera to take a picture.

The absolute coolest cigar box I have ever owned, filled with 25 cigars that I have been intrigued by but didn't know that much about.

A box of 5Vegas Cask-Strength cigars......absolutely amazing Brent! I look forward to trying one of these soon, and with your permission, sharing a couple with some herf buddies too. I am as close to speechless as a douchebag can be, and planning my revenge. Thank you Brent for making my week (it has been a tough one, your timing is great)...I am humbled by your generousity.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*



icehog3 said:


> Ever get one of those packages out of the blue that just completely florrs you? Totally unexpected, totally without warning, and totally over the top?
> 
> I got one of those today. One that left my jaw dropped open (literally) for ten minutes after opening it. So cool I had to borrow a camera to take a picture.
> 
> The absolute coolest cigar box I have ever owned, filled with 25 cigars that I have been intrigued by but didn't know that much about.
> 
> A box of 5Vegas Cask-Strength cigars......absolutely amazing Brent! I look forward to trying one of these soon, and with your permission, sharing a couple with some herf buddies too. I am as close to speechless as a douchebag can be, and planning my revenge. Thank you Brent for making my week (it has been a tough one, your timing is great)...I am humbled by your generousity.


From one friend to another and of course share them. That is what us gorillas do:ss


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*



Papichulo said:


> From one friend to another and of course share them. That is what us gorillas do:ss


You definitely live the Jungle Spirit, Brent. Hell, I would have thought it was an awesome bomb if you had just sent me the box empty...it is a thing of beauty.  :2


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*



Papichulo said:


> From one friend to another and of course share them. That is what us gorillas do:ss


Great hit Brent, :ss I have to wait to RG you though :r


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*



BigVito said:


> Great hit Brent, :ss I have to wait to RG you though :r


No RG needed!!

Tom, just let us know how they smoke and remember to give some rest to them:tu


----------



## stormin

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Awesome gift Brent! :tu Very generous.

Enjoy Tom.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

That's a awesome hit on the old Hog Brent,holy cow!Hey Tom, Septembers not too far off to save one for you know who...


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Blown up by Teninx*

The best of the best there,a very generous gorilla in LouEnjoy them:ss


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Here are the specs:

Wrapper: Cuban-Seed Dominican 
Binder: Dominican Corojo 
Filler: Brazilian ('99)
Dominican Corojo ('99)
Piloto Cubano ('99)
Nicaraguan ('99) 
Origin: Dominican Republic 
Body: Full 
Limited production: 3,000 boxes


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*



Papichulo said:


> Here are the specs:
> 
> Wrapper: Cuban-Seed Dominican
> Binder: Dominican Corojo
> Filler: Brazilian ('99)
> Dominican Corojo ('99)
> Piloto Cubano ('99)
> Nicaraguan ('99)
> Origin: Dominican Republic
> Body: Full
> Limited production: 3,000 boxes


Hell, Brent is always up to no good. Come now...you still plan on being up our way in September?


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*



Papichulo said:


> Here are the specs:
> 
> Wrapper: Cuban-Seed Dominican
> Binder: Dominican Corojo
> Filler: Brazilian ('99)
> Dominican Corojo ('99)
> Piloto Cubano ('99)
> Nicaraguan ('99)
> Origin: Dominican Republic
> Body: Full
> Limited production: 3,000 boxes


 6 tobaccos...hmm


----------



## mastershogun

*Blues Bomb!*

Eric (smokin5) gifted me with a random act :tu
http://imageshack.us
But there's nothing here to sing the blues over 
Thanks for your generosity :tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*



papajohn67 said:


> Hell, Brent is always up to no good. Come now...you still plan on being up our way in September?


John, I just returned your pm and I should be back in Seattle this fall:tu


----------



## montecristo#2

*Don't you hate it when. . .*

you seal up the box and forget to include the piece of paper that tells the person they have just been:










Then you have to open it up just to add the piece of paper.

0306 2400 0002 5218 6539

0306 2400 0002 5218 6522


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

I know what you are saying... I just did in hopes the gorilla aka bombme will figure it out:cb

He did :ss


----------



## burninator

*Re: Blues Bomb!*

The man's got some solid musical taste, for sure. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Blues Bomb!*

No blues about that bomb!:tu


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

You just live to beat Gorillas down. Great hit.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

Yes I do...:r


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

That has happened to me a couple times, sometimes I just leave them and then sometimes I tear the box open to put the little note back in.


----------



## mitro

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Now thats the way to hit a Hog! Damn!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

Something I've done on occasion when I forgot to add the note. I put it in an envelope and tape it to the outside, like a packing slip. Beats opening up a box you just worked hard on sealing..


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*



reggiebuckeye said:


> You just live to beat Gorillas down. Great hit.


Yeah Reggie and you were the only other gorilla to know about the bombing run


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Very Nice! :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Holy cow !!

That is one great and massive hit.

Thats what I call making a hog squeal.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

Nice one ..........

Looks like they will know, note or no note !! :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

Whew! Bet you were sweating bullets... did you call the bomb squad? I'd have been afraid it might go off in your face.


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

I smell BACON!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

:r:r:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Truly awesome hit, :tubut I find it hard to believe, Tom speechless:r
covered ya on RG.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Shipment Update

1. ssutton219 => papajohn67 - 0103 8555 7490 7687 5127
2. newcigarz => 68trishield - RECEIVED
3. cigarmark => squid - RECEIVED
4. deuce => 68trishield - RECEIVED
5. mr.maduro => squid - Ordered from CI
6. stog-a-boy => 68trishield - RECEIVED
7. prozac puros => squid - RECEIVED
8. maddman => 68trishield - RECEIVED
9. bazookajoe => papajohn67 - 0115 0134 7118 9226 7257
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
13. stevedmatt => 68trishield - RECEIVED
14. greerzilla => 68trishield - RECEIVED
15. jpa0741 => squid - RECEIVED
16. owomasu => squid - 0103 8555 7490 6539 0990 0082 5003 0002 8306
17. the professor => 68trishield - 0103 8555 7490 4535 1348
18. khubli => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
19. earnold25 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
20. Twill413 => 68trishield
21. Dux => 68trishield - 0305 2200 0000 9032 4677


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Blues Bomb!*

More like he jazzed it up.:tu:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Blues Bomb!*

Nice hit.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Papichulo's dropping caskets.
:tu


----------



## hova45

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

thats not a hit thats more like slaughter...lol


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

Just open a crack and slide that sucker in.
Speaking of which, I think I forgot the note on my last 3 NST.

Time to write some PMs
:tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blues Bomb!*

Very nice tunes and smokes :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

This thing should have landed.


----------



## MrGudgeon

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

Aha, that video made my night. Go get 'em boys!


----------



## hockeydad

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

I'm a little slow. I just realized tonite to click on Nick's original post. Awesome. I gotta learn that stuff. Nick can you teach me.:r


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*



Old Sailor said:


> Truly awesome hit, :tubut I find it hard to believe, Tom speechless:r
> covered ya on RG.


Thanks for the bump! Tom was not exactly speechless, but very appreciative:tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Blues Bomb!*

Nice bombing! Enjoy these sticks:ss


----------



## squid

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Shipment Update
> 
> 1. ssutton219 => papajohn67 - 0103 8555 7490 7687 5127
> 2. newcigarz => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 3. cigarmark => squid - RECEIVED
> 4. deuce => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 5. mr.maduro => squid - Ordered from CI
> 6. stog-a-boy => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 7. prozac puros => squid - RECEIVED
> 8. maddman => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 9. bazookajoe => papajohn67 - 0115 0134 7118 9226 7257
> 10. yook
> 11. tidefan73
> 12. txdyna65 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 13. stevedmatt => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 14. greerzilla => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 15. jpa0741 => squid - RECEIVED
> 16. owomasu => squid - 0103 8555 7490 6539 0990 0082 5003 0002 8306
> 17. the professor => 68trishield - 0103 8555 7490 4535 1348
> 18. khubli => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
> 19. earnold25 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 20. Twill413 => 68trishield
> 21. Dux => 68trishield - 0305 2200 0000 9032 4677


Just to report that I received the shipment from owomasu today! Got to say he is yet another brother that is mathmatically "challenged". Is it just me or what...we seem to have an awful lot of brothers that do that "fuzzy math" that Ronald Reagan use to always speak of! 1=5, 2=9, 3=12, and so on. That's okay...a box full of sticks to our brothers serving overseas will equal ZERO once they get their hands on them!

Thanks Scott....great shipment from a great brother!

Mike


----------



## Yook

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Sticks went out to squid today DC# 0307 0020 0003 1399 7077


----------



## squid

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Yook said:


> Sticks went out to squid today DC# 0307 0020 0003 1399 7077


Awesome, Yook! I will certainly let you know when they hit the ground! Thanks for jumping into the lottery and good luck to you!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

Awsome!! Go get 'em Aaron!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

:mn :mn :mn :mn

*Uh oh!!! *


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

I actually opened up the packages just so I could add the piece of paper. :hn :r

After thinking about it, I am not sure I hit these gorillas hard enough. :bx

Just something to keep in mind for the future. :bx :bx


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

You picked a truly great gorilla to put in your sights. Tom is a top notch HOG.
And by HOG, I mean GORILLA.


----------



## hova45

*In Honor of my second Banana*

In honor of my second banana I will be doing a giveaway, to make it simple the fifth person thats sends me there addy will get bombed, Just to make it a nice surprise.


----------



## smokin5

*Re: smokin5 Injured My Children!*

That'll teach you for sending such a nice package of contest winnings!
HeeHeeHeeHee - I usually shoot for women & children first, but I guess you were away..............
At least the kids can enjoy Rehab with the Ramones, though!:ss


----------



## SDmate

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

congrats on the 2nd bunch a nanners mate!:bl
heres the banana song for ya:ss


----------



## smokin5

*Re: Blues Bomb!*

Well, I figured you deserved something nice for the Blues Contest you hosted back a bit.
And what can I say? I love spreading the Blues around! :ss


----------



## mastershogun

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

who will it be?


----------



## smokin5

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

Nice double-hangin' bunch there!
And thanks for the giveaway - simple & sweet!!
:tu


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

Were we to PM the addy?? I did, I'm 4 or 6:r


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

congrats! Took you long enough! :bl


----------



## WoppA

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

Kool, thanks!


----------



## hova45

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

Okay its officially closed...the winner will know when there mailbox is destroyed.


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*



hova45 said:


> Okay its officially closed...the winner will know when there mailbox is destroyed.


ahhh the suspense!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Blues Bomb!*

Rockin' and rolling with the cigars.


----------



## Sancho

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

Great way to get this done! Congrats!


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

Watch out below. Looks to be a great hit.


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Great Hit! Well deserved Tom :tu


----------



## hova45

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

I will try to ship it tomorrow if not it will go out fri I will post a DC


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

Yep, forgot all 3 this week


----------



## chibnkr

*Re: Don't you hate it when. . .*

Can't say I haven't done THAT before.


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

Surprise ending..I like it. Nice way to bomb. Ask for volunteers.

Now run everybody..


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Blues Bomb!*

Great bomb and some great tunes!! :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

I'm still blown away by the generousity of Brent's bomb....and I will make sure that I have one labeled "TriShield" for September!


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Sent a whole box over?!!! Very generous. Nice hit!!! The smokes look great too :dr


----------



## chibnkr

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy! Great job!


----------



## tchariya

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

daaaaaaaaaang that's cool looking!


----------



## guinsdan

*Re: I've been hit!*

Glad you finally received it!.!.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*



Boston_Dude05 said:


> Sent a whole box over?!!! Very generous. Nice hit!!! The smokes look great too :dr


5 3/4 x 54 ...these things are huge, and look delish! :dr


----------



## screwbag

*Re: I've been hit!*

very nice!!


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Wow, what an awesome bomb :tu

You are right, the box looks sweet.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

2 bunches already?!?!?!?! Workin' quick, aren't we, Joey?!?!?!?!:tu:ss


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

Congrats on your second batch. :tu


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: I've been hit!*

Nice hit. Way to bomb him maddman.:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

Nice one here.

Congrats on the nanners. Great gesture here with the cigars.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Blues Bomb!*

Nice tunes !

Sit back and relax and chill.......great hit there.:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: In Honor of my second Banana*

Congrats on the nanners and nice hit.
:tu


----------



## FlyerFanX

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

WOW!!! Superb hit there. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

officer down officer down..............need a medic on the corner of Ice & Hog street

nice hit


----------



## muziq

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

That's a hit with some style! Nice one Brent!


----------



## dunng

*Re: I've been hit!*

Great hit, that hat is awsome! :ss


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

WOW! That's awesome!


----------



## DonWeb

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*



Old Sailor said:


> Truly awesome hit, :tubut I find it hard to believe, Tom speechless:r
> covered ya on RG.


the sundevil has now passed 400 rg.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

WOW!!! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Burned To A Crisp............(pic)*

So, what kind of idiot opens a smoking package besides his mailbox??

Ooh...ooh...I know...I know pick me, pick me....

Yours truly.... that's who!!

I should have known better, considering I wasn't expecting anything coming in that large of a box. BOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!

Taken out by *n3uka!!! *He got me all set up for the summer- BBQ season with the package below!! Apparently, he was still a upset about a random bombing I laid on him back in December and included his post about it to remind me!!










Thank you very much Dave!!

Hey, Anybody up for some *Barbequed GOAT!!! *(this is not over) :gn


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Updated payments received/bands shipped--Kenny, your bands went out this morning:

Schnell987 - 250 - paid/sent
12stones - 500 - paid/sent
Txdyna65 - 250 - paid/sent
Pete - 250 - paid/sent
Strangg1 - 500 - paid/sent
bhudson57 - 250 - paid/sent
Hikari - 250 - paid/sent
Atlacatl - 250 - paid/sent
Dux - 500 - paid/sent
Newcigarz - 250 - paid/sent
Twill413 - 500 - paid/sent
SteveDMatt - 500 - paid/sent
Tidefan73 - 500 - paid/sent
Tristan - 250 - paid/sent
Shaggy - 250
Kidrock387 - 250 - paid
GrtnpwrflOZ - 500 - paid/sent
Montecristo#2 - 250 - paid/sent
RaiderinKS - 250 - paid/sent
RPB67 - 250 - paid/sent
Sancho - 25 - paid/sent


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............(pic)*

You been BURNED!!!!


----------



## FlyerFanX

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*

Some good looking BBQ stuff there - and some great smokes!

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*

wow!! you did get burned!!!!!! NICE


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*

Oh,did I forget to tell you about that coming Patrick...oops


----------



## cman78

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*

Alright, dinner is served.


----------



## cman78

*Re: I've been hit!*

Nice smokes that is a kick a55 hat though.


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*

now you have the items needed for a BBQ, hope you saved some sauce


----------



## wrinklenuts

*rharris trade bomb!!*

I traded with rharris and when I received my package there were several extras! He sent me a
Gurhka Toro
Punch Gran Puro Toro
Oliveros Toro
Foseca Habana Seleccion
and a Camacho!!

Thanks for the bomb bro!!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*



68TriShield said:


> Oh,did I forget to tell you about that coming Patrick...oops


For the safety of your home, _please_ tell me you _weren't_ in on this!!:gn



snkbyt said:


> now you have the items needed for a BBQ, hope you saved some sauce


You better believe it. I definately made sure I saved some of that for this summer's BBQ season!! :dr Thanks again....


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*

Look's good, ummmmmmmm goatp


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: rharris trade bomb!!*

Ya gotta love tag-alongs.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Originally Posted by avo_addict View Post
Shipment Update

1. ssutton219 => papajohn67 - 0103 8555 7490 7687 5127
2. newcigarz => 68trishield - RECEIVED
3. cigarmark => squid - RECEIVED
4. deuce => 68trishield - RECEIVED
5. mr.maduro => squid - Ordered from CI
6. stog-a-boy => 68trishield - RECEIVED
7. prozac puros => squid - RECEIVED
8. maddman => 68trishield - RECEIVED
9. bazookajoe => papajohn67 - 0115 0134 7118 9226 7257
10. yook
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
13. stevedmatt => 68trishield - RECEIVED
14. greerzilla => 68trishield - RECEIVED
15. jpa0741 => squid - RECEIVED
16. owomasu => squid - 0103 8555 7490 6539 0990 0082 5003 0002 8306
17. the professor => 68trishield - RECIEVED
18. khubli => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
19. earnold25 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
20. Twill413 => 68trishield
21. Dux => 68trishield - RECIEVED
Thanks Doug and Darrel!


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: rharris trade bomb!!*

Those are some very nice hitchhikers!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

I met Dave aka n3uka and Michael aka Kimyounil for lunch and Dave blew my hand up with something I always wanted...Thanks Dave
Here it is (the ashtray)


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: S.O.B!!!*



Old Sailor said:


> This thing should have landed.


Not yet but I'm sure we'll feel it when it hits!!!



hockeydad said:


> I'm a little slow. I just realized tonite to click on Nick's original post. Awesome. I gotta learn that stuff. Nick can you teach me.:r


I knew it...you must of caught OSD from the last herf!!! :r

:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: rharris trade bomb!!*

Sounds like contraband... you may need to hand those over for inspection.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*

Hey man... rub a little dirt on those burns... you'll be fine. :ss


----------



## King James

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

there is an ashtray in that pic? haha jk. Nice hit, that thing could come in handy... nice smoke its holding up too!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*



King James said:


> there is an ashtray in that pic? haha jk. Nice hit, that thing could come in handy... nice smoke its holding up too!


:r

Nice ashtray... but its kinda like posting a picture of Jessica Alba in a bikini and saying.... "look at the flip flops she's wearing!" :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

Damn....I knew I had to tell you something!! Ooops!! :tg

Nice hit!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Damn....I knew I had to tell you something!! Ooops!! :tg
> 
> Nice hit!!


Ha Ha! Touche Patrick :r


----------



## Kimyounil

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*

Nice hit Dave!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*

Sizzle !!!

Like a firecracker...... Great hit there.

Nice summer time bomb. :tu:ss


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Thanks a bunch Heath  They will be put to good use.


----------



## Unholy1

*Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

I went to open my mailbox this morning around 11:00-ish, and I swear by all stogies that are holy that when I peaked in side: All I saw was the color of brown-card board, from side to side, up and down. The mail-man must have had to hammer this box in! I litteraly had to struggle to get this box out!

And sure enough, it was a bomb from Ray (Junior on CS)! I was very excited and opened it to find some great sticks! And, they were well taken care of with cello-wrapped in a bag seperate from non-wrapped. 

Finaly, thanks to Ray, my humidor doesnt look so empty. 

A picture of the sent cigars are below, with a list of their names from left to right as they appear in the pic:

Fonseca Bullet Maduro
Punch Rothschild Oscuro
Rocky Patel Sungrown Maduro
5 Vegas Gold
Medalist Maduro
Romo Y Julie Cedros No.2
Occidental Reserve Double Maduro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992

Give this great BOTL some RG for making this noobie feel very welcome to The Jungle! :ss

Thanks Ray, these wont go to waste


----------



## jinny

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Ooo...

those look good!:dr

enjoy them!


----------



## White97Jimmy

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Wassup with the upside down picture???!!! HAHAHAHA

Nice hit Junior!


----------



## shaerza

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

I think i just sprained my neck trying to read the labels. im gonna sue!

Nice hit tho :tu


----------



## field

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Those look tasty! Nice hit!

:tu:ss


----------



## rharris

*Re: rharris trade bomb!!*

It was my pleasure man.Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## dannyboy

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*



shaerza said:


> I think i just sprained my neck trying to read the labels. im gonna sue!
> 
> Nice hit tho :tu


:tpd:I was trying so hard to read the labels upside down and figured most of them out...then I realized they were all listed right below and in order so the label reading was unnecessary. Hah.

Anyways, thats a beaut of a bomb some great smokes there. Enjoy:w


----------



## Unholy1

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Oh, sorry about that...I just put them in order from shortest-longest and set them foot to head. Its okay though, the list of what they are is right below the pic. :tu


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Received packages today from:

Shawn "ssutton219"

David "bazookajoe"

Thanks guys!!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Far out man! Great hit too :tu


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

So I come home today to find my share of a box split that Mr. Maduro put together. Only thing is there was only supposed to be 6 sticks. So we have another brother that doesn't understand how to leave a couple empty slots in a 5 finger bag.










Pat is a great BOTL. Thanks again.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

Nice one Patrick !!

Show him who is boss.

Great hit there. :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Upside down or right side up. Its your first and you will never forget it.

Nice one Junior, way to hit him hard.:tu


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

what does BOTL mean?


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

Gorilla math at work.

Nice hit


----------



## Junior

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Well I always try and help introduce a noob to a few of the ones I smoke now and some I started with. Plus if you can't pick on a noob who can you? Enjoy the smokes it was my pleasure.:ss

That is one down and two to go.


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Nice Hit! there are some good looking sticks! :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*



schweiger_schmoke said:


> what does BOTL mean?


Hey schweig... BOTL is an abbreviated form of "Brother of the Leaf." You can find that and TONS of other little anachronyms used around here in the CS Glossary. (It is on the lower strip of the banner at the top of this page.) Read over that and a lot of the posts on here will make more sense.

Take advantage of all of the great info here. Read the "stickys" when you get a chance. They have helped me tremendously.

Oh... NICE BOMB by the way!!!!! :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: rharris trade bomb!!*



rharris said:


> It was my pleasure man.Congrats on the new baby!


Great way to trade....tag alongs look great bro...:tu:ss:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

:tg:tg:tg


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

I am begining to think there is no bomb, and that you guys are just trying to mess with our heads!


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

Nice extras! :tu


----------



## Unholy1

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*



Junior said:


> Well I always try and help introduce a noob to a few of the ones I smoke now and some I started with. Plus if you can't pick on a noob who can you? Enjoy the smokes it was my pleasure.:ss
> 
> That is one down and two to go.


Cant wait to see the other two fellow bombees.


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Great hit. That Medalist looks really interesting.


----------



## Lanthor

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Those do look good :tu.


----------



## Razorhog

*Can you hear the air raid sirens?*

Just got my first bomb, courtesy of SmokeyScotch! I had asked about some Perdomo 2's he had and he said he would befriend me one. Well look what showed up today! Thanks so much!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

Nice hit. 
Mr Maduro, way to go.
:tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

Mr. Maduro is a great BOTL. Awesome hit there. :tu


----------



## volfan

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

Good on you, Patrick. Nice hit.

scottie


----------



## ahova1906

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*



Unholy1 said:


> I went to open my mailbox this morning around 11:00-ish, and I swear by all stogies that are holy that when I peaked in side: All I saw was the color of brown-card board, from side to side, up and down. The mail-man must have had to hammer this box in! I litteraly had to struggle to get this box out!
> 
> And sure enough, it was a bomb from Ray (Junior on CS)! I was very excited and opened it to find some great sticks! And, they were well taken care of with cello-wrapped in a bag seperate from non-wrapped.
> 
> Finaly, thanks to Ray, my humidor doesnt look so empty.
> 
> A picture of the sent cigars are below, with a list of their names from left to right as they appear in the pic:
> 
> Fonseca Bullet Maduro
> Punch Rothschild Oscuro
> Rocky Patel Sungrown Maduro
> 5 Vegas Gold
> Medalist Maduro
> Romo Y Julie Cedros No.2
> Occidental Reserve Double Maduro
> Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
> 
> Give this great BOTL some RG for making this noobie feel very welcome to The Jungle! :ss
> 
> Thanks Ray, these wont go to waste


very nice


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Can you hear the air raid sirens?*

Nice hit! Be careful with that LFD El Jaco, it will get you!:dr


----------



## stormin

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

Very nice Patrick! :tu


----------



## stormin

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Great bomb. :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*



Da Klugs said:


> Thanks for playing.  Some may have thought this was morphing into "A possibly long term contest". Thanks for dredging up some fond memories.
> 
> All Mailed out today.
> 
> Have DC's in case of issues.
> 
> Pictures?
> 
> Sure
> 
> Ended up putting an 85 R&J Churchill Tubos in as the 5th cigar.


Got mine today! Wife has the camera, so I'll just say it looks just like those in the pics. Got here in great shape...

Thanks Dave! I thought it was funny that your note said "Hope you like them." :r When you are sending out these particular smokes... :ss:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

You gotta fill ALL the slots...it just "unethical" not to!

Nice hit, Patrick! :tu

.


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

Nicely done Patrick :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*



DonWeb said:


> the sundevil has now passed 400 rg.


Quickly closing in on 500! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

I'm damned if I do.....and damned if I don't!! :r

Enjoy those Steve..........a few of my favs!!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............(pic)*



Mr.Maduro said:


> *Hey, Anybody up for some Barbequed GOAT!!! *


Me me me!!!!! :dr

Great hit on Patrick, Dave! :tu


----------



## Unholy1

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Oh revenge will come one day...one day. :bx


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Can you hear the air raid sirens?*

Nice first hit !!

You will always remember your first one.

Great hit there. :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Can you hear the air raid sirens?*

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Easier to flip the pic than rewrite the list, huh?
:r :tu

Nice hit...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............(pic)*

Great hit on a very deserving member.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Can you hear the air raid sirens?*

Nice one..
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: rharris trade bomb!!*

Nice extras..
:tu


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Got my package today, thanks for doing the contest.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Can you hear the air raid sirens?*

Nice hit, those tag-alongs look good.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

Ya just gotta fill those empty slots, other wise the bag is unbalanced.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

WOW:dr:dr


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

*nick.......:d*


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Thanks for the support and RG!! It is all about the brother/sister hood!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## mitro

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*

I considered starting my own thread with my own pictures...but they'd look exactly the same as these! Thank you so much for this split and the extra's. I'm anxious to try the Montesino, I've never had one.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Sweet hit:tu RP's:dr:dr:dr


----------



## ca21455

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............(pic)*

Gars and BBQ! Is there a better combo???


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Papichulo gives (Cask) Strength to the icehog!*

Excellent hit on a well deserving BOTL. Enjoy the gars Tom. WTG Brent! :tu


----------



## ca21455

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Nice surgical newbie bombing. :ss


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

Enjoy the GoF Dave. You definitely deserve it. Great hit!

I cannot wait to smoke mine, very generously gifted from Don :gn (Catfish) :dr


----------



## hockeydad

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Nice surprise. Now fix your mailbox.


----------



## Unholy1

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*



hockeydad said:


> Nice surprise. Now fix your mailbox.


I was actually thinking about investing in larger one. :r


----------



## Moglman-cl

*Papajohn67 air assault*

Yesterday upon arriving home I found a package from John that made my day. He said it was a thank you bomb, but this guy does so much for our troops that he deserves the thanks. Thank you John, for the great smokes and the very nice cigar holder, but more than that, thank you for helping our service men and women by sending the many packages to help them relax in their rare down time.

:u :u :u


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*



MeNimbus said:


> Enjoy the GoF Dave. You definitely deserve it. Great hit!
> 
> I cannot wait to smoke mine, very generously gifted from Don :gn (Catfish) :dr


err no Jian...


----------



## ca21455

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

That is a really cool ash tray, nice hit!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Papajohn67 air assault*

Excellent John and thanks for helping out Scott!:u


----------



## kvaughan

*Re: Papajohn67 air assault*

2 awesome sticks and a case, nice one John :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Papajohn67 air assault*

A ONE :tu:u:u


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Papajohn67 air assault*

Excellent hit there.

Enjoy them all Scott ! :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

awwwwww dats cute!!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

*Re: Papajohn67 air assault*



68TriShield said:


> Excellent John and thanks for helping out Scott!:u


Ditto:tu


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

*Re: Mr. Maduro doesn't play fair*



SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey schweig... BOTL is an abbreviated form of "Brother of the Leaf." You can find that and TONS of other little anachronyms used around here in the CS Glossary. (It is on the lower strip of the banner at the top of this page.) Read over that and a lot of the posts on here will make more sense.
> 
> Take advantage of all of the great info here. Read the "stickys" when you get a chance. They have helped me tremendously.
> 
> Oh... NICE BOMB by the way!!!!! :ss


okay, thanks man. :tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

Nice! Pretty cool ashtray!


----------



## txmatt

*Re: Contest... A tribute to a three missing Gorillas*

Mine arrived today as well. Thanks soo much Dave!


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Nice hit


----------



## Superman2283

*Re: Got my first bomb today! (Courtesy of Junior)*

Enjoy those sticks, they look awesome!


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

These two seemed to have teamed up in the NST to hit me.

The damage:
Short Story
Lot 23 
RYJ
CAO Gold Maddy
Padron x000
and a strawberry philis!

Can you guys help me out by smacking these two around with some RG?


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

shhhweet hit! Nice going guys! :ss


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

I noticed you could not wait to smoke the Philly since it disapeared in the second picture


----------



## guinsdan

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

Nice bomb!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

Very nice guys, way ta takem down:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Re: Can you hear the air raid sirens?*



Razorhog said:


> Just got my first bomb, courtesy of SmokeyScotch! I had asked about some Perdomo 2's he had and he said he would befriend me one. Well look what showed up today! Thanks so much!


Hope you enjoy them. I love the El Jocko as a short evening smoke. Eat a little something though. it can be a firecracker. Great flavor though. The Perdomos look tuff, but are actually very nice. They have mellowed out after resting for 4 years. I will try to send a larger warhead next time.:gn


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Can you hear the air raid sirens?*

Those are some really interesting Perdomos.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

Great tag-team on a Great Gorilla.....nice going guys!

Enjoy the booty, Kevin!


----------



## screwbag

*Re: Can you hear the air raid sirens?*

SmokeyScotch strikes again!!! Way to go Bro!!


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Papajohn67 air assault*

Nice hit on a very generous BOTL!!! :ss


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Shipment Update

1. ssutton219 => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
2. newcigarz => 68trishield - RECEIVED
3. cigarmark => squid - RECEIVED
4. deuce => 68trishield - RECEIVED
5. mr.maduro => squid - Ordered from CI
6. stog-a-boy => 68trishield - RECEIVED
7. prozac puros => squid - RECEIVED
8. maddman => 68trishield - RECEIVED
9. bazookajoe => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
10. yook => squid - 0307 0020 0003 1399 7077
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
13. stevedmatt => 68trishield - RECEIVED
14. greerzilla => 68trishield - RECEIVED
15. jpa0741 => squid - RECEIVED
16. owomasu => squid - RECEIVED
17. the professor => 68trishield - RECEIVED
18. khubli => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
19. earnold25 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
20. Twill413 => 68trishield
21. Dux => 68trishield - RECEIVED


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Papajohn67 air assault*

Awesome hit :tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

Hey, I have the same ashtray. Also, gifted by the great N3uka (Thx Dave). Enjoy the GOF and the cool ashtray, Dave.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Papajohn67 air assault*

Nice hit..
w/ a great travel case.
:tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Papajohn67 air assault*

Great smokes there. Way to go w/the hit.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Can you hear the air raid sirens?*

Hellz yeah!!!! Way to go SmokeyScotch!!!


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Re: Can you hear the air raid sirens?*



Boston_Dude05 said:


> Those are some really interesting Perdomos.


I wish they still made them. However, they were disontinued. They are a good smoke aged, with only a burn issue here and there.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*

Thats one hell of a bomb!

The only thing missing is the chicken.......and the beer! :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Can you hear the air raid sirens?*

Hey Rozorhog,
I know from experience... smokeyscotch takes no prisoners! :ss

Congratulations... you got bombed by a generous BOTL. :tu


----------



## Razorhog

*Re: Can you hear the air raid sirens?*

Just wanted to say thanks again. I'm gonna let them rest up in the humi while I'm on vacation for a week. I'll be in the country and be lucky to have 28.8 dial-up so you might not see me for a while. 
Here's to SmokeyScotch!!
:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

Mmmm........ PHILLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

Can't get enough of those Phillies.
Is that the strawberry one??
:r :tu:tu

Nice hit - the Excalibur Dark Knight's are one of my favorite cigars.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

So that is where I am supposed to lie my cigar down when not puffiing..
Nice hit - great device.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: I've been hit!*

Nothing like feeling violated for the first time.
:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

Nice tag team gang up there guys.

Great hit there.....looks real good.:dr


----------



## squid

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Box not yet opened...but MR. MADURO's shipment arrived yesterday afternoon. Knowing him...it's filled with some great sticks!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Papajohn67 air assault*

Wow!! That's a beautiful hit!! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



squid said:


> Box not yet opened...but MR. MADURO's shipment arrived yesterday afternoon. Knowing him...it's filled with some great sticks!


Open it!! Open it!! There's a little something in there for you as well!!


----------



## squid

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Open it!! Open it!! There's a little something in there for you as well!!


Ah, now you've gone and spoiled the surprise . I was running late this morning and didn't have the chance to get it opened before heading out the door. I'll be home a little early though...and will definitely let you know when its opened.

This may be better though. I can now sit here and fantasize on what may be inside. Shania Twain might not fit in the box---but I sure can dream she's in there! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



squid said:


> Ah, now you've gone and spoiled the surprise . I was running late this morning and didn't have the chance to get it opened before heading out the door. I'll be home a little early though...and will definitely let you know when its opened.
> 
> This may be better though. I can now sit here and fantasize on what may be inside. Shania Twain might not fit in the box---but I sure can dream she's in there! :ss


_Note to self: Next shipment to squid.....Shania Twain_


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

Killer hit! Gotta love those phillies!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

Dang guys! Nice pics Kevin...:ss


----------



## catfish

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

You should have said something, I could have arranged something for you.


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

Now let me think&#8230;.I did punch in the correct co-ordinates didn't I???  Damn OSD I must be in the advanced stages!!! 
:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*



catfish said:


> You should have said something, I could have arranged something for you.


That's quite alright Don,but thank you...


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: S.O.B!!!*

Is this a new bombing group? Run for cover!


----------



## Prefy

*Re: S.O.B!!!*



DragonMan said:


> Now let me think&#8230;.I did punch in the correct co-ordinates didn't I???  Damn OSD I must be in the advanced stages!!!
> :ss


You should probably see a doctor about that


----------



## boonedoggle

*I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Got home from the driving range and noticed a large package at the door. It was so fricking heavy, I made the boy bring it in because my hands were full. Here's what inside:










Dave, this was unbelievable! I will absolutely use everything pictured above. As a matter of fact, the deck was supposed to be completed tomorrow and I was going to smoke a brisket Sunday. But with the weather not cooperating, I'll have to wait until next week I guess! 

Anyways, thanks again Dave. This was sick! You'll get yours! :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

No the phili hasn't been smoked yet and yes it's strawberry....this will be my first non-hand rolled cigar ever....thanks a lot Mike :squint:

Thanks for the compliment on the pics dave


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Ha Ha! He got you too Jimmy!:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Wow!! Looks like that goat relly knows how to cook!! 
Great hit again Dave!! :tu


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Wow nice hit!


----------



## Dux

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Very Nice!!! :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Nuked..........good word for it !!

Nice hit there.........enjoy it all.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

well i have to admit...i only asked for the good stuff...the box tops and the owners manual and the philly.....kng decided on his own to throw in the other crap :r

enjoy kev


----------



## shaggy

*Re: S.O.B!!!*



Prefy said:


> You should probably see a doctor about that


you can get daves Dr.'s name when he gets back from sea....:r

it has only been like 5 days......the dogs prolly got tired pullin the sled


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Ohh, a head butt, awesome.:tu:tu


----------



## shaggy

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

party in a box....i like it

enjoy jimmy


----------



## Golfman

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Sweet BBQin Bomb!

Nice hit dave! :tu


----------



## Golfman

*Re: Mike (shaggy) and Dan (kngof9ex) team up....*

haha... Philies = human citronella candles
Nice hit!


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Nice hit on Jimmeh, Dave! :tu


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

That's a beauty Dave (68)! Nice hit Dave (n3uka)!

The redundency of the Daves


----------



## KASR

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Dave is class-clown....errrr..act! LOL! Great hit!


----------



## n3uka

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Glad you liked it. Now you know we will expect you to be an expert with it when we herf at your house :r


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

Just looking for a reason to show of the GOF :r


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*



Mr.Maduro said:


> For the safety of your home, _please_ tell me you _weren't_ in on this!!:gn


Dave made me do it. You should :sl the :BS out of him :r

Glad you enjoyed it. :tu


----------



## Woogie

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

Great hit.:bx


----------



## Woogie

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Great hit. Enjoy. Let me know when the party at your house is.

Woogie


----------



## papajohn67

*Oliva Serie "V"....Outgoing*

That's right it's on it's way. The last 1 of the 3 new Oliva Serie V Lingro Especial Torpedo's that I bought from Serious Cigars is en-route to a BOTL who "claims" to be a fan of the Oliva brand. I have indeed parted with it in the spirit of cigar brotherhood. Just a puny little package consisting of the "V" and 1 other kicker.

Destination? A hint...it went East of my location. :r

Enjoy

papajohn


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Oliva Serie "V"....Outgoing*

Damn, someone's getting a nice gift.:tu


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Oliva Serie "V"....Outgoing*

Wow, generous bomb!


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: Oliva Serie "V"....Outgoing*



RHNewfie said:


> Wow, generous bomb!


Well maybe but I'm starting to question my own sanity. Bought 3, smoked 1 (which I loved) and have now given the other 2 away. I think I'll go out and hug my humidor. :w


----------



## ca21455

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Very nice combo hit there!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Oliva Serie "V"....Outgoing*



papajohn67 said:


> Destination? A hint...it went East of my location. :r


:r Nice hint, John. I don't think anybody in the US live west of Washington state.

You're very generous to part with this smoke. I wish I could give you more RG.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Dave's nukes are everywhere. WTG, Dave :tu


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

great hit :bx


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: Lunchtime bomb from n3uka!!!!*

Hey Nice Tray, but what's the stick?
Oh yeah, I've seen those. They sell that at the gas station here in town.
All the kids use them for their wrappers.


DOH.....

Carlito 
or 
Don Carlos

Nice hand to hand combat.:tu

B :ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*

Very cool set. Nothing like a BBQ and some good smokes.


----------



## Teninx

*Re: Blown up by Teninx*

Those are the Cabinet #10s...have to set aside an hour and a half or so to do them justice, but it's worth the time. :tu


----------



## Teninx

*Re: Blown up by Teninx*

Oh by the way, I should have added that Jeff sent me a "little" bomb of his own as a thank-you as well...so it isn't like I'm unscathed or anything!


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

What no goofy LSU stuff..:r

Nice bomb there Dave. Enjoy the new deck Jimmy.

You may lack the carpentry skilz, but make sure you get some good stain on that new deck.. Its so easy a LSUer can do it..:bx


----------



## smokin' machinist

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Nice hit Dave, Enjoy Jimmy!


----------



## squid

*Re: Burned To A Crisp............*

Looks like they fried your rear end! Awesome hit on a great brother!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: I just got NUKED by n3uka!*

Nice hit.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Oliva Serie "V"....Outgoing*

Nice hit.
:tu


----------



## catfish

*BBQ bomb*

One day your donateing to a good cause. The next your mail box is getting blown apart by a BBQ bomb. This is what happens when you give some cigars to the boys in uniform.




























Let me assure you guy that these items will be used in a backyard blaze very soon. Thanks n3uka.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: BBQ bomb*

A Backyard Barbeque Bomb !!

Great hit there. :tu

Start smokin and a grillin !


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: BBQ bomb*

BBQ Bombs have been raining from the sky! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: BBQ bomb*

Get used to it Don...:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: BBQ bomb*

These seem to falling all over the jungle.:r


----------



## icehog3

*Re: BBQ bomb*

Very cool! Enjoy the BBQ, Don!! :tu


----------



## chip

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Hey.....I forgot I was in this.
Just had a massive box delivered.
This is going to be interesting.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



chip said:


> Hey.....I forgot I was in this.
> Just had a massive box delivered.
> This is going to be interesting.


Chip im on my way over:ss i have some:al


----------



## chip

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Bruce (jovenhut) bomb.....


----------



## chip

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Dang awesome bomb, Bruce....lots of new ones for me to try.
Thank you very much.
The Bombing part of this box pass is incredible, almost makes the puts and takes secondary.
But in the spirit of trying new things.....hee hee...

puts

06 RASCC
06 Choix Supreme
06 Siglo II
01 SCDH El Principe
99 Monte Especiale #1
98 Party Charlotte
83 ERDM Panetalas Largas

takes

06 BBF
06 PLPC
03 Hoyo du Roi
00 Cohiba Lanceros

Sound fair to everyone????

This box will be on it's way very fast....I can guarantee a record turn around time....:r


----------



## BigVito

*incoming*

this isn't a test 
0306 2400 0002 9798 0703


----------



## King James

*Re: incoming*

hit the deck! o


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: incoming*

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## hova45

*Re: incoming*

:sl:gn:gn


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



chip said:


> Dang awesome bomb, Bruce....lots of new ones for me to try.
> Thank you very much.
> The Bombing part of this box pass is incredible, almost makes the puts and takes secondary.
> But in the spirit of trying new things.....hee hee...
> 
> puts
> 
> 06 RASCC
> 06 Choix Supreme
> 06 Siglo II
> 01 SCDH El Principe
> 99 Monte Especiale #1
> 98 Party Charlotte
> 83 ERDM Panetalas Largas
> 
> takes
> 
> 06 BBF
> 06 PLPC
> 03 Hoyo du Roi
> 00 Cohiba Lanceros
> 
> Sound fair to everyone????
> 
> This box will be on it's way very fast....I can guarantee a record turn around time....:r


Sounds good to me. Great puts and takes.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: incoming*

Thats a big hit in the air !!

Someone better watch out . :ss


----------



## rlacapra1

*Re: incoming*

some major damage is gonna occur...atta boy! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: incoming*

BYE BYE:r:r


----------



## BigVito

*Re: incoming*

A short video of whats going to happen, click on the picture :tu


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: incoming*

until it hits........its all talk................................................................


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I got the box now:tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91325


----------



## dunng

*Re: incoming*

That's going to leave a mark... :ss


----------



## CeeGar

*Re: incoming*



snkbyt said:


> until it hits........its all talk................................................................


oooh! :ss


----------



## dunng

*Re: Oliva Serie "V"....Outgoing*

Wow, way to go! I love my Oliva's! :ss


----------



## BigVito

*Re: incoming*



snkbyt said:


> until it hits........its all talk................................................................


yeah, but it's still a cool video :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: incoming*



BigVito said:


> yeah, but it's still a cool video :r


nice video, on the bomb


----------



## chip

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> I got the box now:tu
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91325


I did say this would be a record turn around time....:r


----------



## muziq

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*

Okay, received Shaggy's payment today, and his bands will go out tomorrow. This officially closes this group buy. If there's enough interest in a few weeks, I'll coordinate another blank band group buy.

Cheers!:ss


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



muziq said:


> Okay, received Shaggy's payment today, and his bands will go out tomorrow. This officially closes this group buy. If there's enough interest in a few weeks, I'll coordinate another blank band group buy.
> 
> Cheers!:ss


awww i am last again?????:r

tis the price i pay for livin in the land of........nm :r

thanks for this heath...

cheers
mike


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Blank Cigar Band group buy, pt 2*



shaggy said:


> awww i am last again?????:r
> 
> tis the price i pay for livin in the land of........*nm* :r
> 
> thanks for this heath...
> 
> cheers
> mike


New Mexico?


----------



## Sandman

*Motownflip has flipped!!!*

Look everybody, this is generosity at it's best.:tu

I came home today to find a nice size box in the mailbox filled with 20, that's right 20 PLPC's from 07. These are part of a sneak attack that was orchestrated by Brian(motownflip) and was assisted by another brother(BP22). These are great cigars and if you could see them, they are some of the most dark and oily PLPC's I have ever seen. Just delicious.:dr

Talk about being bombed, man I was blown the f$#k up.

Please bump Motownflip's RG up because he is the definition of BOTL and he is a great addition to CS and any other forum he is a part of. Very thoughtful and generous.

Now, watch out my friend because there is hell to pay for this sneaky manuever you put together.

Thanks so much Brian for making my week and thank you to Brandon for helping out.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Motownflip has flipped!!!*

Awesome hit there.

PLPCs are a great little firecracker to bomb with.

Nicely done......:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: BBQ bomb*

Great BBQ bomb - just in time for summer.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Motownflip has flipped!!!*

Nice hit.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: incoming*

Nice one..
:tu


----------



## JCK

*Re: Motownflip has flipped!!!*

What a great hit.. good work guys !


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Motownflip has flipped!!!*

PLPC's Hmmmmm! NIce hit!:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Motownflip has flipped!!!*

Ya got :slreal good.:dr:dr


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Motownflip has flipped!!!*

Damn.........!!! Talk about a smack-down :mn

Great hit guys :tu !!!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Motownflip has flipped!!!*

Dang fellers!


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Motownflip has flipped!!!*

wow cant imagine a 20 stick bomb


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Motownflip has flipped!!!*

What the heck! Great hit. 20 of 'em?? :dr


----------



## RGD

*Nuked by N3uka*

I was also one of the lucky suckers to get bombed by Dave this past week! Dave it's an excellent bomb with tons of fun goodies - :tu Looking forward to using everything very soon - 

Also included is a great selection of smokes: Fire, La Auora, Padilla, K. Hansotia and a Vegas Robania :ss

Thanks Dave - you really caught me off guard with this one!

Ron


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

Glad you liked. Some of the blame has to go to Dave - Trishield


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

Nice one..
:tu


----------



## motownflip

*Re: Motownflip has flipped!!!*

What he didn't tell you is that I missed the opportunity to get us both a cab. 20 became available and the rest is pure destruction. Enjoy Matt! And thanks brandon.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*



n3uka said:


> Glad you liked. Some of the blame has to go to Dave - Trishield


Hey! How did I get dragged into this?!? Anyhoo,enjoy it all Ron!


----------



## Papichulo

*Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

Today, I received a package (bomb) from Papajohn. I was absolutely speechless. He sent me some awesome smokes.

Padilla 1932--this cigar is one of those premiums that are a must for any humi--I love these:tu
Aurora 100 Anos--another great smoke:tu
Padilla Hybrid
Oliva Angel 100 -- I am very interested in this smoke!!
Oliva Bold -- John swears by these:dr
LGC Figurado Felicias Natural -- One of my favorite short smokes
AF Shorty Story -- You can never go wrong with these. They continue to please.
Partagas 1845 -- Great morning smoke!!
Party short:dr
Alonso Menendez-- this is a brazillian puro that is INCREDIBLE!

John sent these to me so I had something to look forward to after my surgery on the 9th! Thank you sir:u

Not only did John send me smokes, but a nice letter and photo of his crew in Vietnam serie 1968 of the 2/502nd "Recondo's". I am truly flattered he would send something so close to the heart. I salute you John!!

Papajohn, I must know which soldier you are in the photo? Are you the one in the lower righthand corner with the beard? I am studying the picture to figure out which one is you. Thanks again, Brent


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

Great hit papa!! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

This guy n3uka needs to be stopped!!!

Great hit(s)!! :tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

WTG! Great bomb woot woot!!:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

Nice hit..
:tu


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Did this ever get mailed? Was there a DC#?


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

nice, Beer can chicken


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

Looks like Papa owns you there.

Great hit ....:tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

Nice Job! :tu


----------



## jpa0741

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

Very nice hit.:tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

What a great hit on a Super Gorilla John!:tu

Brent, looks like you are gonna have some good smoking after the 9th!


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

great hit :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

Great hit, some good sticks there.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

Awesome hit, that's it Dave...blame the other Dave:r:r


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

nice one John...excellent smokes and letter:ss


----------



## hova45

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

awesome hit:ss:tu


----------



## JCK

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

Great hit PapaJohan !


----------



## ca21455

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

Excellent bomb, nice work!


----------



## hova45

*I want to do something special..*

Okay I want to sneak attack someone on this board, I know I am new on this board but you tend to get attached when there is a strong brotherhood here and you feel for your fellow Botl's. I would like to send this person a package of goodies and some smokes and some get well stuff pm me for details if you want to participate as I will need this persons addy for the job. I will let fellow botl's know who it is once you pm me.


----------



## JCK

*Re: I want to do something special..*

Good reading here



> First to get your info in the CS Rolodex send a PM to Anita aka Ms. Floydp.
> 
> To get someone's address from her you need to meet certain requirements see below.
> 
> Address Book Protocol: 100 posts/60 day membership or participation in NST or Trade.


I believe you've participated in a NST, so you're good to go.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: I want to do something special..*

Patience, Grasshopper.

Having only been a member for two weeks, asking for an address is a bit premature. I would be hesitant to provide an address to anyone who has only been here two weeks. And I would not be surprise if others were as well.

If you haven't already done so, provide your address to Anita (Ms. Floydp) and when you meet the minimum requirements, you will be able to get an address from her.


----------



## livwire68

*Re: I want to do something special..*

You could always ask Ms. Floydp she is the keeper of addy's. Just send her a PM. She has always been wonderful to work with! :tu


----------



## pnoon

*Re: I want to do something special..*



khubli said:


> Good reading here
> 
> I believe you've participated in a NST, so you're good to go.


Except for the 60 day membership.


----------



## livwire68

*Re: I want to do something special..*



pnoon said:


> Patience, Grasshopper.
> 
> Having only been a member for two weeks, asking for an address is a bit premature. I would be hesitant to provide an address to anyone who has only been here two weeks. And I would not be surprise if others were as well.
> 
> If you haven't already done so, provide your address to Anita (Ms. Floydp) and when you meet the minimum requirements, you will be able to get an address from her.


:tpd: I just looked at post count and not length of time here. I would have to agree with pnoon!


----------



## JCK

*Re: I want to do something special..*



pnoon said:


> Except for the 60 day membership.


the wording of 'or' led me to believe the NST would qualify, but I don't know all my apples.


----------



## hova45

*Re: I want to do something special..*

I will pm Ms. Floydp, but does anyone want to participate in what I am doing ill do it by myself its no problem just thought that you might want to contribute. I wanted to send papichulo a get well box but the clubstogie way. I understand why there are requirements and well its okay if I can't get the addy I guess I can always forward whatever I get to someone that will then send it to them but I would rather handle this myself.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: I want to do something special..*



hova45 said:


> I will pm Ms. Floydp, but does anyone want to participate in what I am doing ill do it by myself its no problem just thought that you might want to contribute. I wanted to send papichulo a get well box but the clubstogie way.


She will not provide you any addresses. You must provide her yours and then meet the requirements (you only have the 60 day membership remaining) before she will provide you an address.

Your wanting to send a "get well" package is admirable.


----------



## hova45

*Re: I want to do something special..*



pnoon said:


> Patience, Grasshopper.
> 
> Having only been a member for two weeks, asking for an address is a bit premature. I would be hesitant to provide an address to anyone who has only been here two weeks. And I would not be surprise if others were as well.
> 
> If you haven't already done so, provide your address to Anita (Ms. Floydp) and when you meet the minimum requirements, you will be able to get an address from her.


Understandable, but this is for something totally different, and for a good cause I believe that there should be an exception and would ask that anyone who would like to donate to the cause let me know. If there is anyway I can do something to prove myself I am more than willing.


----------



## hova45

*Re: I want to do something special..*



pnoon said:


> She will not provide you any addresses. You must provide her yours and then meet the requirements (you only have the 60 day membership remaining) before she will provide you an address.
> 
> Your wanting to send a "get well" package is admirable.


I sent her my address already and well I am hoping, that an exception could be made. If not I guess I wont be able to the get well bomb.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: I want to do something special..*



hova45 said:


> Understandable, but this is for something totally different, and for a good cause I believe that there should be an exception and would ask that anyone who would like to donate to the cause let me know. If there is anyway I can do something to prove myself I am more than willing.


I understand where you are coming from but what act of generosity (i.e. bomb) is NOT for a good cause? The restrictions in place for Anita providing addresses are there to protect everyone - including you.


----------



## hova45

*Re: I want to do something special..*



pnoon said:


> I understand where you are coming from but what act of generosity (i.e. bomb) is NOT for a good cause? The restrictions in place for Anita providing addresses are there to protect everyone - including you.


Its okay, I understand pnoon,is there anyway I can send some stuff to you and see if you can get other members to throw some stuff in or something else. I really would like to arrange something. Is there a workaround?


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Bump for easy access...


----------



## pnoon

*Re: I want to do something special..*



hova45 said:


> Its okay, I understand pnoon,is there anyway I can send some stuff to you and see if you can get other members to throw some stuff in or something else. I really would like to arrange something. Is there a workaround?


The arranging is something you should do.
It isn't really appropriate to ask the entire board to pitch in.
What I suggest is to look for those he interacts with, trades, bombs, etc. and maybe sending PMs. I am not saying you won't get an address from another member. Just that Anita will not provide you one right away. And those you PM might also be sending packages.

Right now I have my own packages I need to get out so I would not be the best person for you to send stuff to.

Good luck. :tu


----------



## macms

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

Nice one sir! Gives a new meaning to "incoming". :tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*



icehog3 said:


> What a great hit on a Super Gorilla John!:tu
> 
> Brent, looks like you are gonna have some good smoking after the 9th!


You are absolutely right. Unfortunately, my doc said I should wait two weeks after


----------



## hova45

*I PM'ed some of you*

As you already may know I plan on doing a surprise bomb for a super gorilla and if anyone would like to contribute please pm me. I meet 2 out the 3 requirements for addys so I am good to go. Now if you don't want to participate you don't have to I am just asking just in case you want to add a little something.


----------



## squid

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Received a very nice package from YOOK filled with some awesome sticks for the troops! Well Done, young brother! Glad you jumped in to the mix...this contest is a fantastic opportunity for everyone! Again...thanks to you and everyone participating.

I wish EVERYONE luck!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

Awesome summertime bomb!!! All the essentials :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: incoming*

Looks mighty destructive!! :ss


----------



## hova45

*Re: I PM'ed some of you*

Bump


----------



## pnoon

*Re: I PM'ed some of you*

30 minutes and a bump? Give it a couple of days. See if anyone posts.


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

WTG Dave, you picked a good one to nuke 

Id blame trishield too, he's always a good canidate for it :r


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*



68TriShield said:


> Hey! How did I get dragged into this?!? Anyhoo,enjoy it all Ron!


hoping to divert blame. Didn't want Ron to run me over with that big truck  :r


----------



## CeeGar

*Re: Papajohn, I am speechless... How can you bomb me*

Nice hit on a great BOTL! Good luck with the recovery, Papi :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

Nice hit Dave. Enjoy the goodies Ron.


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

Nice hit Dave! :tu


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Awesome takes and puts Chip as well as a sweet bomb from bruce!!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Super cool gang! We're down to our last three people!!!!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

I'd say Dave is just playing around...but then I'd be lying! Great carnage!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



sepia5 said:


> Did this ever get mailed? Was there a DC#?


Argh! The box came back to me with insufficient postage....I guess my scale weighed it wrong.  It's going back out this afternoon.....bastages!!! Sorry about that!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*



n3uka said:


> Glad you liked.  Some of the blame has to go to Dave - Trishield


Dave is always to blame ........:r

Great hit there.........Enjoy the nukeness, great looking hit there.


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*



txdyna65 said:


> WTG Dave, you picked a good one to nuke
> 
> Id blame trishield too, he's always a good canidate for it :r


:tpd: hey he is shadey alright.........................nice hit


----------



## Dux

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

Nice hit!!! :tu


----------



## Yook

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



squid said:


> Received a very nice package from YOOK filled with some awesome sticks for the troops! Well Done, young brother! Glad you jumped in to the mix...this contest is a fantastic opportunity for everyone! Again...thanks to you and everyone participating.
> 
> I wish EVERYONE luck!


hehe no problem, i hope they enjoy them. I was thinking of sending a letter along to tell all of our soldiers how much i appreciate what they do, but was'nt sure if i should... is that something usual?


----------



## squid

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Yook said:


> hehe no problem, i hope they enjoy them. I was thinking of sending a letter along to tell all of our soldiers how much i appreciate what they do, but was'nt sure if i should... is that something usual?


Yes, in future shipments, do try to include a short note to the troops with your package so that the troops know who is sending sticks and in case they want to send you a note of thanks or to contact you on Club Stogie. Again, encouraged, but not required.

Thanks once again to you!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



squid said:


> Yes, in future shipments, do try to include a short note to the troops with your package so that the troops know who is sending sticks and in case they want to send you a note of thanks or to contact you on Club Stogie. Again, encouraged, but not required.
> 
> Thanks once again to you!


Great.....now you tell me!! If I do get Shania Twain, she's for the troops and not you!! :tg


----------



## squid

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Great.....now you tell me!! If I do get Shania Twain, she's for the troops and not you!! :tg


:r Something of that sort would indeed have to be "taste tested" by me to ensure it meets the high quality and standards that we have become accustomed to on Club Stogie!


----------



## Unholy1

*Re: Nuked by N3uka*

BOOM! o


----------



## KASR

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

New tracking: 0479 7192 5720 1103 7629


----------



## BP22

*Re: Motownflip has flipped!!!*



motownflip said:


> What he didn't tell you is that I missed the opportunity to get us both a cab. 20 became available and the rest is pure destruction. Enjoy Matt! And thanks brandon.


You are welcome, but I had the easy part. All I had to do was inspect, draw test and repackage. :ss


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

If you have not yet sent payment please put your username on the check. man you guys are fast,

1. pnoon - 200 delivered
2. chip - 200 0103 8555 7490 0893 2744
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 0103 8555 7491 0330 4576
4. montecristo#2 - 200 delivered
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 ~
7. catfish - 200 0103 8555 7491 6621 9138
8. n3uka - 200 0103 8555 7490 1941 8503
9. hurricane6 - 200 0103 8555 7490 2990 4263
10. cigar_040 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 2990 4256
11. RPB67 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 0893 2737
12. syekick - 200 DC 0103 8555 7491 4524 7619
13. icehog3 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7491 2427 6098
14. SteveDMatt - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 7184 7297
15. J6ppc - 200 delivered
16. Tristan - 200 ~
17. Mystery participant 200 ~
18. Eternal Rider - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 9249 3619
19. bhudson57 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 5055 0576
20. ToddziLLa - 200 ~
21. Tech-ninja - 300 DC 0103 8555 7490 8200 7857
22. Zhadum - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 8200 7857
23. Pete - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 2957 9058
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 DC 0103 8555 7490 7152 2095
25. rdcross - 200 ~

I started shipping today.

*Thanks all.*


----------



## j6ppc

Spreading the S.H.I.T. around:

Drifty Gypsy
The Professor
gvarsity
pistol
fireman43
muziq
DonWeb
Greerzilla
qwerty1500
mrbl8k
trogdor
??????? DC 0103 8555 7490 4006 4816

We selected an unsuspecting target @ pre pre SoCal S.H.I.T - this one will be especially stinky.


----------



## pnoon

*. . . .*


----------



## SDmate

j6ppc said:


> Spreading the S.H.I.T. around:
> 
> Drifty Gypsy
> The Professor
> gvarsity
> pistol
> fireman43
> muziq
> DonWeb
> Greerzilla
> qwerty1500
> mrbl8k
> trogdor
> ??????? DC 0103 8555 7490 4006 4816
> 
> We selected an unsuspecting target @ pre pre SoCal S.H.I.T - this one will be especially stinky.


OH S.H.I.T !!!!!

This one is gonna leave a mark:ss


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: . . . .*

What the .....

Pnoon's gettin' jiggy wit' it !!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: . . . .*

Uh....oh!!! :hn


----------



## cigar_040




----------



## chibnkr

*Re: . . . .*

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Thanks again Jon for hosting this GB !!!!


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: . . . .*

*Some one might be needing one of these:*










*Get'em Peter !!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Looking forward to them, Jon! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

because they all stick together!!!

I recently sent out a small package to Blueface (who deserved what he had coming) and may have started a war with all other Cubans 

When Carlos received my package, I received a few slurring phone calls _threatening_ retaliation....*well it was no threat!*! :gn

Mikey (MadeInDade) a fellow Cuban decides to do Blueface's dirty work by destroying the front of my home with this....

Thanks so much...........this isn't over!!!


----------



## KASR

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

LOL! You're getting owned....I should know!


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Oooooh I smell war, how can yall treat Patrick so harshly....looks like some fine sticks though.

pm me bro, cant let them get away with it


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: . . . .*

Peter is smart. he know's things.

Someone ought to duck.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Devastating hit on a very deserving BOTL.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: . . . .*

Nice one!!
:tu


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: . . . .*

Like joey lawence used to say..Whoa Blossom!!! LOL


----------



## Made in Dade

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

http://www.jimcarreyonline.com/soundclips/ace/laugh.wav
__________________

Enjoy Patrick!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Boom Boom, Carlos turns out the lights!! :tu


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

That's no joke. He really knows how to destroy your property.


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

WTG Carlos. :tu


----------



## BigVito

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Gotta love the way they bomb. :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Its the fourth of July almost and you have been blown up !!!

Nice hit there......:tu


----------



## qwerty1500

You guys really know how to sling it. Can't wait to see the damage this time....:hn


----------



## BP22

j6ppc said:


> Spreading the S.H.I.T. around:
> We selected an unsuspecting target @ pre pre SoCal S.H.I.T - this one will be especially stinky.


After five straight days of herfing, you guys actually have cigars left??? :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: . . . .*

Go get'em Peter...:tu

Looks a bit nuclear ....:tu


----------



## DBall

*Re: . . . .*

There are tons of bombs going off here on this site...


----------



## DBall

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Damn... that may be one of the best bombs I've seen... nice...


----------



## Blueface

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

:r

Go Mikey!!!

Patrick, look out!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Thanks again Jon !

I will let you know when they get here.:tu


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Awesome! thanks again Jon!!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Nice! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: . . . .*

Someone is getting smashed by Peter. :ss


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: . . . .*

OH S.H.I.T.!!!


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

If you have not yet sent payment please put your username on the check. man you guys are fast,

1. pnoon - 200 delivered
2. chip - 200 0103 8555 7490 0893 2744
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 0103 8555 7491 0330 4576
4. montecristo#2 - 200 delivered
5. svilleKid -200 ~
6. maddman - 200 Paid
7. catfish - 200 0103 8555 7491 6621 9138
8. n3uka - 200 0103 8555 7490 1941 8503
9. hurricane6 - 200 0103 8555 7490 2990 4263
10. cigar_040 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 2990 4256
11. RPB67 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 0893 2737
12. syekick - 200 DC 0103 8555 7491 4524 7619
13. icehog3 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7491 2427 6098
14. SteveDMatt - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 7184 7297
15. J6ppc - 200 delivered
16. Tristan - 200 Paid - thanks for the hitchhikers!
17. Blueface 300 Paid - thanks for the hitchhikers!
18. Eternal Rider - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 9249 3619
19. bhudson57 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 5055 0576
20. ToddziLLa - 200 ~
21. Tech-ninja - 300 DC 0103 8555 7490 8200 7857
22. Zhadum - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 8200 7857
23. Pete - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 2957 9058
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 DC 0103 8555 7490 7152 2095
25. rdcross - 200 Paid

I started shipping today. Everyone marked "paid" will be shipped tomorrow. Only waiting for payment from two of yens.

*Thanks all.*


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: . . . .*

Ok, who pd in Peter's corn flakes:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Dang, that's one awesome hit.:dr


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Give it up Patrick...:r


----------



## Blueface

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



icehog3 said:


> Boom Boom, Carlos turns out the lights!! :tu





SteveDMatt said:


> That's no joke. He really knows how to destroy your property.


Not me guys.
One of our other Cubans.
The quiet but hard hitting bastage Mikey - Made in Dade

However,
This is just the beginning of a bombing run on Brooklyn.


----------



## stevieray

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Nice !!:tu


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Blueface said:


> Not me guys.
> One of our other Cubans.
> The quiet but hard hitting bastage Mikey - Made in Dade
> 
> *However,
> This is just the beginning of a bombing run on Brooklyn*.


Nice Hit Mikey!!!!!! As Carlos said...this is just the beginning!!!!!:gn :gn :gn

Ron


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Dang man. That's a nuclear missile in your mailbox.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

At the last Southern Ont. Herf, we decided to send out a little pkg to someone we thought could use it. We gave our sticks to someone to pkg up and send, BUT!!!!! someone, I won't mention any names here, is DRaggin their feet and hasn't got his part over there yet. So...I just may have to take matters into my own hands, cure him of his OSD, and send him a CASE of ass whoppin. Sounds like a plan to me.:ss:mn


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

whew....i thought it was me....:r

take whatever actions u decide are approiate captian :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

:rhad worried one that one, hey Mike. I'm bored, so I think I'll see what I can do:gn:gn


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

Yep, I think you ought to go for it. Some good whoop azz would be right.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

let me get this straight....u gonna smack the slacker or the the innocent shipper or the reciever????
:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*



shaggy said:


> let me get this straight....u gonna smack the slacker or the the innocent shipper or the reciever????
> :r


:mnSLACKER:rand I think I'll send it from work:ss


----------



## Seanohue

*Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

When you've just returned from Hawaii and are ready to wreak some havoc!

0103 8555 7491 6644 1812
0103 8555 7491 5595 6051
0103 8555 7491 4547 0291


----------



## JCK

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

Go get em Sean. !


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

OOOHHH !!!

Some July 4th Carnage...........:tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Thanks again Jon for always helping out the Gorillas in the Jungle. :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: . . . .*



Rock Star said:


> Like joey lawence used to say..Whoa Blossom!!! LOL


"Whoa!!" is right!! Somebody needs to duck when Peter goes on the warpath!


----------



## JCK

*Re: . . . .*

. . . . needs to get a new mailbox soon ! give em hell Peter.


----------



## mikeyj23

*Re: . . . .*

watch out world!


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

*Re: . . . .*

DUCK!


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: . . . .*

I've seen that before, and I bet it's gonna hurt more than this:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=57446


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Never, ever mess with the Florida boys.

They play dirty.

Oh, so good dirty.


----------



## hova45

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

that is a heavy a** bomb and some powerful lucking missiles.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: . . . .*



replicant_argent said:


> I've seen that before, and I bet it's gonna hurt more than this:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=57446


Nah. Nothing quite as huge as what you sent.
Just one leetle box.


----------



## JCK

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Great hit Carlos and Mikey. Patrick, enjoy those smokes...

Can't wait to see what you and Kenny put together in a counter strike !


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

Been wondering where you've been! Light em up Sean! :gn


----------



## icehog3

*Re: . . . .*



pnoon said:


> Nah. Nothing quite as huge as what you sent.
> Just one leetle box.


Leetle boxes hold beeg suprises!!


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: . . . .*

This doesn't look good. Watch your mailboxes o


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: . . . .*



icehog3 said:


> Leetle boxes hold beeg suprises!!


yep, nitro comes in small packages, and uncle pnoon has been known to have some TNT hanging around.


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

Sean may be a "less vintage" gorilla, but he hits HARD. (not to mention, he has damn good taste)

Good luck to your mailbox, whoever you are, you poor sumbitch.


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: . . . .*

He may have decided to mail his drawers out instead of laundering them...


----------



## pnoon

*Re: . . . .*



Bigwaved said:


> He may have decided to mail his drawers out instead of laundering them...


:r

I seem to recall putting some "clothing" in a box today.


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: . . . .*

If he's crazy enough to make a 5th lottery pool, imagine what this bomb will look like!


----------



## chibnkr

*Re: . . . .*



icehog3 said:


> Leetle boxes hold beeg suprises!!


Like, perhaps, the missing buttons from Jon's SoCal8 Herf shirt?


----------



## King James

*Re: . . . .*

runnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: . . . .*



pnoon said:


> :r
> 
> I seem to recall putting some "clothing" in a box today.


My creestahl buhl is beecoming much cleeerer now.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

back from Hawaii smokin! Go get em Sean! :tu


----------



## SD Beerman

*Re: . . . .*



Old Sailor said:


> Ok, who pd in Peter's corn flakes:r


He remodeled his kitchen, I apologized....


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

You got the vacation, and Gorillas get the prizes....WTG Sean! :ss


----------



## SD Beerman

These are always fun.o


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> After five straight days of herfing, you guys actually have cigars left??? :ss


We donated on the second day...


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Shipment Update

1. ssutton219 => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
2. newcigarz => 68trishield - RECEIVED
3. cigarmark => squid - RECEIVED
4. deuce => 68trishield - RECEIVED
5. mr.maduro => squid - RECEIVED
6. stog-a-boy => 68trishield - RECEIVED
7. prozac puros => squid - RECEIVED
8. maddman => 68trishield - RECEIVED
9. bazookajoe => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
10. yook => squid - RECEIVED
11. tidefan73
12. txdyna65 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
13. stevedmatt => 68trishield - RECEIVED
14. greerzilla => 68trishield - RECEIVED
15. jpa0741 => squid - RECEIVED
16. owomasu => squid - RECEIVED
17. the professor => 68trishield - RECEIVED
18. khubli => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
19. earnold25 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
20. Twill413 => 68trishield
21. Dux => 68trishield - RECEIVED


----------



## squid

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Shipment Update
> 
> 1. ssutton219 => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
> 2. newcigarz => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 3. cigarmark => squid - RECEIVED
> 4. deuce => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 5. mr.maduro => squid - RECEIVED
> 6. stog-a-boy => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 7. prozac puros => squid - RECEIVED
> 8. maddman => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 9. bazookajoe => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
> 10. yook => squid - RECEIVED
> 11. tidefan73
> 12. txdyna65 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 13. stevedmatt => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 14. greerzilla => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 15. jpa0741 => squid - RECEIVED
> 16. owomasu => squid - RECEIVED
> 17. the professor => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 18. khubli => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
> 19. earnold25 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
> 20. Twill413 => 68trishield
> 21. Dux => 68trishield - RECEIVED


Not sure if you have heard from tidefan73....but, if you haven't, go ahead and count him as RECEIVED, and I'll cover his shipment of sticks this round and send out in my shipment out. Don't want you guys to be held up any because I know many of you are chomping at the bits to get hold of some fabulous sticks!

Squid


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

That's very generous of you, Mike. I will mark him as RECEIVED.

Dave, have you received the shipment from Twill?


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



squid said:


> Yes, in future shipments, do try to include a short note to the troops with your package so that the troops know who is sending sticks and in case they want to send you a note of thanks or to contact you on Club Stogie. Again, encouraged, but not required.
> 
> Thanks once again to you!


:tpd:

I'll make the same appeal to everyone to include a note...we send them on. And if you want it private and personal seal it in an envelope. I'm telling you even though my war was 35+ years ago we always liked hearing from the folks who sent us packages out of the blue. Can't believe these guys are any different. :u


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

cool Sean....go get 'em!!!!


----------



## burninator

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

Somebody's talking dirty in Hawaiian.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

Christmas in July... kewl where is Secret Santa...


----------



## dunng

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

Extra fireworks! :ss


----------



## ssutton219spartnerNcrime

*Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

I followed my husband onto CS and I discovered that there was a coffee forum for me. I have been lurking because I don't know a great deal about real coffee but low and behold I got the mail yesterday and there was a package for me!! Inside was all of this! Thank you Shaggy the coffee is Wonderful and after a long 8 hour shift on 3rd I now have something to come home too....(Oh yeah, I guess I can come home to Shawn and the kids too...ROFL)

Oh yeah he added some extra packing material too...


----------



## smokin5

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

Now THAT'S a welcome wagon!
Very nice indeed.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

Devastating hit.
:tu


----------



## KASR

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

That's how Shaggy rolls!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

Ruh-Roh, Raggy!


----------



## KASR

*Re: . . . .*

This could very well end somebody! Go get em!


----------



## ca21455

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Enjoy those smokes Patrict, they all look yummy!


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

Looks like some nice destruction on its way.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



68TriShield said:


> Give it up Patrick...:r


NEVER!!! They do more talkin' than anything else!!

Mikey (*MadeInDade*) will get his!!! :gn


----------



## RPB67

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Mr.Maduro said:


> NEVER!!! They do more talkin' than anything else!!
> 
> Mikey (*MadeInDade*) will get his!!! :gn


SSHH........Never discuss the family business or retaliation plans....:r


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

Brewin and a smokin !

That is one great hit there.

Excellent looking coffee and cigars.:tu


----------



## Golfman

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

If your name is in pink I still have not received payment.

1. pnoon - 200 delivered
2. chip - 200 0103 8555 7490 0893 2744
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 0103 8555 7491 0330 4576
4. montecristo#2 - 200 delivered
*5. svilleKid -200 0103 8555 7491 3562 4512*
6. maddman - 200 0103 8555 7491 4611 0271
7. catfish - 200 0103 8555 7491 6621 9138
8. n3uka - 200 0103 8555 7490 1941 8503
9. hurricane6 - 200 0103 8555 7490 2990 4263
10. cigar_040 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 2990 4256
11. RPB67 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 0893 2737
12. syekick - 200 DC 0103 8555 7491 4524 7619
13. icehog3 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7491 2427 6098
14. SteveDMatt - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 7184 7297
15. J6ppc - 200 delivered
16. Tristan - 200 0103 8555 7490 2028 1165
17. Blueface 300 0103 8555 7490 8319 5713
18. Eternal Rider - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 9249 3619
19. bhudson57 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 5055 0576
*20. ToddziLLa - 200 0103 8555 7491 2513 8753*
21. Tech-ninja - 300 DC 0103 8555 7490 8200 7857
22. Zhadum - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 8200 7857
23. Pete - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 2957 9058
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 DC 0103 8555 7490 7152 2095
25. rdcross - 200 0103 8555 7491 0416 7231

Everything was shipped today.

*Thanks all.*


----------



## Blueface

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



RPB67 said:


> SSHH........Never discuss the family business or retaliation plans....:r


Richard,
In war, I would assume a great strtegy is to do an unexpected strike (Made in Dade style), leaving the enemy startled, and then, you finish them off, well before they can retaliate.

Only problem here is to always know who you pick your fight with.
Patrick can be categorized as a "Super Power" based on the way he hurts you real bad.
I believe we have done quite well on our own here in South Florida establishing ourselves as yet another super power.
Super powers collide, not good.

Patrick,
I really, really enjoyed my days in Brooklyn.
L&B's Spumoni Gardens, Grabstein's Deli, Tortone's Pizza, Nathans, and on and on.
Sorry.
Bomb's away!!!
Early video for you to watch:




I believe this is what it will look like from BQE.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Blueface said:


> Richard,
> In war, I would assume a great strtegy is to do an unexpected strike (Made in Dade style), leaving the enemy startled, and then, you finish them off, well before they can retaliate.
> 
> Only problem here is to always know who you pick your fight with.
> Patrick can be categorized as a "Super Power" based on the way he hurts you real bad.
> I believe we have done quite well on our own here in South Florida establishing ourselves as yet another super power.
> Super powers collide, not good.
> 
> Bomb's away!!!


Don't forget that in my short time here, I made some pretty strong allies! They are actually on call and ready to launch a counter-attack! :gn

All I have to do is press the button!! o

Right now they're just holding their positions and awaiting my instructions!!


----------



## Blueface

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Don't forget that in my short time here, I made some pretty strong allies! They are actually on call and ready to launch a counter-attack! :gn
> 
> All I have to do is press the button!! o
> 
> Right now they're just holding their positions and awaiting my instructions!!


LOL
I amended my post as you were posting.
Go back and take a look at it.


----------



## volfan

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Did someone say they needed help? MTV also sticks together....

scottie


----------



## Blueface

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



volfan said:


> Did someone say they needed help? MTV also sticks together....
> 
> scottie


Guys, we have posse living in the Everglades just dying to come out and see civilization again.
You don't want us to call on them.:r

Last guy that started a war got destroyed.
Haven't seen him messing with us anymore, have you?


----------



## gvarsity

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Nicely done.


----------



## volfan

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Blueface said:


> Guys, we have posse living in the Everglades just dying to come out and see civilization again.
> You don't want us to call on them.:r


Carlos, I understand the threat but since I have moved and you no longer have a working address (dad had been instructed to refuse packages)................be very, very careful.

scottie


----------



## Made in Dade

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Blueface said:


> Guys, we have posse living in the Everglades just dying to come out and see civilization again.
> You don't want us to call on them.:r
> 
> Last guy that started a war got destroyed.
> Haven't seen him messing with us anymore, have you?


hahaha, that's right. I forgot about those guys


----------



## Blueface

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



volfan said:


> Carlos, I understand the threat but since I have moved and you no longer have a working address (dad had been instructed to refuse packages)................be very, very careful.
> 
> scottie


I moved this past month.
Someone kept buying boxes of cigars regularly from abroad, made in some island named after the actor and his Main Ingredients singer dad and shipping them to me. I guess to get me in trouble as I would never do that.
The nerve.


----------



## Made in Dade

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

I wonder if a package goes out today via usps, will it be recieved by friday. Hmmm....


----------



## ATLHARP

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Mr.Maduro said:


> NEVER!!! They do more talkin' than anything else!!
> 
> Mikey (*MadeInDade*) will get his!!! :gn


Give it up kid! You're out of your league! Who knows what will show up at your doorstep next.....

ATL


----------



## Made in Dade

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

I'm living in a van down by the river.


----------



## Blueface

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Patrick,
Just remember, it was I that was the victim of a raid on my butt a few weeks ago, at the hands of you.
I am merely resonding, not the aggressor.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Made in Dade said:


> I wonder if a package goes out today via usps, will it be recieved by friday. Hmmm....





ATLHARP said:


> Give it up kid! You're out of your league! Who knows what will show up at your doorstep next.....
> 
> ATL


Born, raised, and reside in Brooklyn..........Do you think I'm scared?? :fu :r


----------



## Blueface

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*

Patrick,
In the event you forgot what you recently did to my home.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=89172


----------



## ATLHARP

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Born, raised, and reside in Brooklyn..........Do you think I'm scared?? :fu :r


Scared of what? Hanging out in the Village or just running through Harlem? Look dude- Yer Toast! 

ATL


----------



## Blueface

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



ATLHARP said:


> Scared of what? Hanging out in the Village or just running through Harlem? Look dude- Yer Toast!
> 
> ATL


Ahhhhh........that is Manhattan Andrew.:r
He is on the Brooklyn side near the Queensboro and the Brooklyn bridges.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Blueface said:


> Patrick,
> In the event you forgot what you recently did to my home.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=89172


And what was wrong with that? Where was my aggression? That was just a good-hearted congratulatory, thank-you, care-package....

and now I got your S. Florida hooligans out to get me???


----------



## Blueface

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Mr.Maduro said:


> And what was wrong with that? Where was my aggression? That was just a good-hearted congratulatory, thank-you, care-package....
> 
> and now I got your S. Florida hooligans out to get me???


:r:r:r

Man, I have not laughed that hard in a while.


----------



## volfan

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Blueface said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Dude, I have not laughed that hard in a while.


just to step quietly out of this, Patrick has not asked for my help and I am not planning on sending any pre-emptive strikes to Florida.

scottie


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

Man I could of smoked some of that "Special Dark" coffee!!! and the "packing material" has found a new home. Thanks Mike she loved the coffee this morning!!


----------



## Blueface

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

Nice!!!
Very Nice!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

Maybe the coffee will cancel out the next mood swing :r Nice one Mike!


----------



## Prozac_Puros

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

Very nice welcome wagon shaggy



68TriShield said:


> Maybe the coffee will cancel out the next mood swing


If it works, sign my wife up for 3 Tons


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: I'm done messin' with Cubans....*



Blueface said:


> Ahhhhh........that is Manhattan Andrew.:r
> He is on the Brooklyn side near the Queensboro and the Brooklyn bridges.


Right where Vigilante was filmed!!! :gn


----------



## cman78

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

French Press yummmmm. Nice job Shaggy way to welcome the new girl.


----------



## guinsdan

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

Nice welcome Mike!


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Mike lands a bean bomb...*

Mike and I were talking in chat a while ago about coffee from that place that makes everything really strong and he decided to send me some of the beans.



















and since you can't drink coffee without a mug he sent me an "oh canada" mug and since beans and mugs tend to get scared in transport he also sent two sticks. one IT Fire stick and one Sancho Panza stick. this is going to be a good day

btw mike....pay backs a bitch


----------



## King James

*Re: Mike lands a bean bomb...*

nice hit! enjoy the coffee


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

*Nice smack there Shaggy !!!!!*

*Enjoy the coffee...........*


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Mike lands a bean bomb...*

Great coffee hit.
:tu


----------



## hockeydad

*Re: Mike lands a bean bomb...*

Sure beats Tim Hortons coffee.:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Mike lands a bean bomb...*

He beaned you ....great hit there. :tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Mike lands a bean bomb...*



RPB67 said:


> He beaned you ....great hit there. :tu


:r Looks like a nice CC you have getting ready to be deployed.


----------



## j6ppc

[email protected] that I am I forgot to include the note.
Oh well... I sent another package today to resolve that issue.


----------



## 12stones

I'm so glad I don't fit the profile...this isn't gonna be good. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

Dang Shaggy, you sure know how to make someone feel welcome with that hit. You learned well grasshopper.:r

ps let me know how you like the press, I've got one waiting for me at home.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Mike lands a bean bomb...*

Way ta go Mike, that is a very cool hit.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

Boy, thats gonna hurt.:bx:bx:bx


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> [email protected] that I am I forgot to include the note.
> Oh well... I sent another package today to resolve that issue.


what a [email protected]@tch! :r


----------



## Bigwaved

*BBQ'd*

*I found an unexpected box on my porch when i arrived home today. Looky:*

_*Thanks, Dave.*_


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: BBQ'd*

Yup..BBQ'd and well done, awesome hit, enjoy.:tu


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

WOW awesome welcome bomb Mike!!! Enjoy the spoils Karie!!! :tu:tu
:ss


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: BBQ'd*

Whammo. Nice one on someone deserving!

Enjoy Dave


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: Mike lands a bean bomb...*

Nice hit Shaggy!!! Enjoy the spoils [OT]Loki!!! :tu :tu
:ss


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: Mike lands a bean bomb...*



DragonMan said:


> Nice hit Shaggy!!! Enjoy the spoils [OT]Loki!!! :tu :tu
> :ss


Oh I already have :cf


----------



## guinsdan

*Re: Mike lands a bean bomb...*

[email protected] that shaggy...he's unstoppable!!!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Oliva Serie "V"....Outgoing*

I am one of the victims of The Oliva Man. John sent me the brand spanking new Oliva Serie V Torpedo and the oldie but goodie Oliva O Bold. He also previously bombed me with assorted Olivas that are no longer in production.

John, are you trying to convert me to be an Oliva_Addict? 

My wife has my camera with her, so I can't post any pics.

Thanks, man. You are the bestest BOTL :tu I will bump you again as soon as I can.


----------



## OilMan

*Re: BBQ'd*

Yep, you got hit good. 
Couldnt happend to a better guy.


----------



## King James

*Re: BBQ'd*

nice hit, enjoy the good Dave


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: BBQ'd*

He got you good Dave!! Happy 4th!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

*Re: BBQ'd*

VERY NICE....that'll be great for tomorrow!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

Damn Shaggy!! Thats one hell of a fine welcome bomb! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: BBQ'd*

Excellent!


----------



## Woogie

*Re: BBQ'd*

Great hit.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: BBQ'd*

Nice hit enjoy the package.


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: BBQ'd*

You have been smoked!!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

This is going out tomorrow....and ...It's not going to who some people think.....lookout scout......bawaahhhaaaa.....me bad:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*



Old Sailor said:


> This is going out tomorrow....and ...It's not going to who some people think.....lookout scout......bawaahhhaaaa.....me bad


I like picking with u guys:fu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

:r:r:tu


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

we may have to call off our cease fire with detroit if bookers keeps it up :r


----------



## RPB67

*Re: BBQ'd*

You were barbequed and nuked !!!

Enjoy Dave and have a good 4th ! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*



shaggy said:


> we may have to call off our *cease fire *with detroit if bookers keeps it up :r


Who called off a the cease fire:tg Im hitting u guys everytime I get.


----------



## stevieray

*Re: BBQ'd*

very nice and timely bomb!


----------



## n3uka

*Re: BBQ'd*

Glad it got to you before the holiday.
Enjoy the goodies and let us know how the chicken comes out :ss


----------



## stig

Those wrinkled SoCal guys are at it again.

Where's the mushroom cloud smiley when you need it?


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

i thought there were a few more mosquitos this year that last...:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

The box will go out tomorrow, it's all packed up.
Takes: 
Perdomo Lot 23 heard of these.
Torano
Gran Habano
Diamond Crown
Punch Champio
Inmenso wow thats a big cigar.

Puts:
Perdomo Vin 91
Torano
Rockey P 90-92x2
Joya De Nic
El Original Very strong cigar
Sancho Panza Isom
Saint luis resv esp

Thxs fellas for allowing me to be apart of this pass.

Bombs awayyyy


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

mosquitos


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*



shaggy said:


> i thought there were a few more mosquitos this year that last.


:fu



Old Sailor said:


> mosquitos


:tg


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: Mike lands a bean bomb...*

Nice hit Shaggy! Enjoy the Coffee and sticks Loki!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: BBQ'd*

Great hit.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

Nice ones from the Islands.
:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: BBQ'd*



n3uka said:


> Glad it got to you before the holiday.
> Enjoy the goodies and let us know how the chicken comes out :ss


It looks like fun! I will.


----------



## gorob23

j6ppc said:


> [email protected] that I am I forgot to include the note.
> Oh well... I sent another package today to resolve that issue.


Chef you have every reason to be sleepy:tu


----------



## Sancho

*Bundle Split with FattyCBR leads to Cheap Smoke Bomb*

I was recently involved in a box split with Milan for a few (13) Tropical Fever Maduro's and Cammeroon's. I sent payment and waited for the little guys to show up. Well, they showed up and Gorrilla math was in full effect. I somehow ended up with more than I thought I was getting:

13 Maduro's
2 Cameroons's
2 Flor de Oliva
2 El Credito
1 Conneticut Crazy

Needless to say this was over the top and has jammed my humidors beyond capacity. I think I am going to pull humidifacation from my cooler as all the sticks will keep it humidified just fine, there certainly isn't any air in it :ss Any help with his RG would be appreciated, Thanks Milan!


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: Bundle Split with FattyCBR leads to Cheap Smoke Bomb*

Well you kow what.......

He must of been cleaning out his humi cuz I was in the same Split and I got more than what I was expecting!! Thanks man... am always up for a new smoke and the Conn. Crazy has been a new favorite of mine.


----------



## SD Beerman

j6ppc said:


> [email protected] that I am I forgot to include the note.
> Oh well... I sent another package today to resolve that issue.


That's pretty funny.


----------



## dannyboy

*Re: Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say*

Ho brah ... da kine bomb gonna leave one mark, yeah?

way to share the aloha spirit:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Bundle Split with FattyCBR leads to Cheap Smoke Bomb*

My favorite cheap stick.
Enjoy the smokes guys..

Those are great.
:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Bundle Split with FattyCBR leads to Cheap Smoke Bomb*

Filler up !!

You better get to smokin and smokin fast..........nice split there. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Bundle Split with FattyCBR leads to Cheap Smoke Bomb*

Sounds like an awesome group of sticks, gorilla math....gotta love it.:tu


----------



## stormin

*Re: BBQ'd*

Nice hit on Dave, Dave! :tu


----------



## Dirty Dee

*Re: BBQ'd*

That was a great bomb.

Nice hit:bx


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: BBQ'd*

Got to love Beer Chicken


----------



## Dirty Dee

*Re: Shaggy welcomed the new girl...*

A very nice cigar and java bomb.

Everything you need for a great time.

...........................................................What no lighter?


----------



## Blueface

*Re: BBQ'd*

"Well done"!
Pun intended.


----------



## jbo

*B O O M !*

Finland may be a cold country, but the spirit that flows out of that country is very warm. Yesterday I went to the post office and there was bomb waiting for me. (To all government agents who may be reading...I know you are on heightened alert...but we are talking about cigars.) 

Eriksson20, out of the goodness of his heart decided to send a southerner a very generous sample of smokes to help him get through his mother in law's visit. (Just kidding...honest). Here's what he sent:

1-Tradicion Cubana
1-Bucanero Maduro Torpedo
2-Arganese Maduro Chairman
1-Bucanero El Capitan
1-Arganese Connecticut Ambassador
1-Arganese Nicaraguan
1-C.A.O. Cameroon Torpedo
2-LaFlor De Rosa
1-Nicaragua Selection
1-Arganese Maduro Presidente
1-Avalon Juke

Thanks, Eriksson20...your generosity is amazing and I really do appreciate it!


----------



## eriksson20

*Re: B O O M !*

hey, thank you for thanking... my pleasure... this was my first bomb and overseas already...

and you can all call me Mikko

Mikko


----------



## guinsdan

*Re: B O O M !*

Nice bomb Mikko!


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: B O O M !*

Nice bomb there..Eriksson20. :tu

Now we need pictures of the hit jbo. Sounds like a good hit.


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: B O O M !*

Nice hit! Enjoy those smokes


----------



## jbo

*Re: B O O M !*



JaKaAch said:


> Nice bomb there..Eriksson20. :tu
> 
> Now we need pictures of the hit jbo. Sounds like a good hit.


Don't have any pictures, but you can use your imagination. One or two of them are box pressed, so they are a little square. Some of them are small and some are big. They all have bands, but they are different colors. They are all made of tobacco... Oh, well you get the picture. 

Just messing with you...I'm in a good mood...Oh wait...I've got to go hang out with my mother in law. (Just kidding...she's a great lady.)


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: B O O M !*

Sounds like a nice:bx


----------



## RPB67

*Re: B O O M !*

Nice long range hit there.

Great variety of cigars..........smokem up !!


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: B O O M !*

Nice hit from a Great BOTL to another BOTL!!!

Enjoy Jim, sounds..(cant see any pics) Yummy


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: B O O M !*

Great hit..
:tu


----------



## stevieray

*Re: B O O M !*

nice hit :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

0394 6530 0011 0482 :r:r:mn


----------



## hova45

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

go get em tiger :mn


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> That's very generous of you, Mike. I will mark him as RECEIVED.
> 
> Dave, have you received the shipment from Twill?


I have not...
edit:I can cover Tony if you want to finish up.No problem.


----------



## Blueface

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Guys,
I have about 50 top notch non Cubans that I would like to send out to the troops.
Dave,
I know you gave me an addy in the past but can't locate it.
Let me know via PM where to send to.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



68TriShield said:


> I have not...
> edit:I can cover Tony if you want to finish up.No problem.


I just PMed Tony. Let's wait until I hear his reply.


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

I know where this ones headed!!! It will be a surprise bomb for sure!!! Knock their socks off Old Sailor!!! :bx :bx

:ss


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*

:r:ro:r:r


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: Someone's lookin for trouble!!!*



shaggy said:


> :r:ro:r:r


Don't laugh too hard he just might have you in the cross hairs!!! It's not who you think it is!!! Unless he's pulling a fast one??? We'll find out soon enough!!


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Since Dave N3uka covered me, I will cover Theron Tidefan73 if thats ok with yall. If not then the troops will get an extra 25 sticks  On its way to Squid 

DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9132


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: BBQ'd*

Nice hit!!

I used my Mesquite wood chips yesterday to smoke some chicken!!! MMMmmmmm Good!! :dr


----------



## Zira

*A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*

I'm not sure what I did to deserve this Dave but your timing is PERFECT! Yesterday I smoked my very first cigar and I didn't hate it. I was actually able to enjoy it after Shaggy stopped laughing at me :r

Thank you, thank you, thank you !! I know I will enjoy these in the near future.

Cindy


----------



## ca21455

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*

Nicely done Dave! Enjoy those fine smokes Cindy!


----------



## gefell

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*

Nice bomb !


----------



## RPB67

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*

I like the calling card there.

Nice hit there. WTG !! :tu


----------



## shaggy

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*

haha


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*

Great hit!! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*

Glad you can use them Cindy, hope ya like them.:ss


----------



## rottenzombie

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*

Boom,:r


----------



## Junior

*Hand Delivered Smack down*

Bc3po came by to drop off a movie yesterday, and what did he do? He handed me an innocent looking white Ziploc bag. Here are the contents. You better watch your back.


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*

Nice hit, enjoy the spoils Zira...not many Canadians are safe around Old Sailor...actually no ones safe around Old Sailor!!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*



shaggy said:


> haha


Not nice Mikey....


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Hand Delivered Smack down*

A suicide attack...classic!:tu


----------



## ca21455

*Re: Hand Delivered Smack down*

A very fine trio of cigars!


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*

nice hit Dave.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



txdyna65 said:


> Since Dave N3uka covered me, I will cover Theron Tidefan73 if thats ok with yall. If not then the troops will get an extra 25 sticks  On its way to Squid
> 
> DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9132


You are very generous, Kenny. Mike (Squid) said he will cover Theron, but the more sticks to the troops the better. Thanks.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Shipment Update

1. ssutton219 => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
2. newcigarz => 68trishield - RECEIVED
3. cigarmark => squid - RECEIVED
4. deuce => 68trishield - RECEIVED
5. mr.maduro => squid - RECEIVED
6. stog-a-boy => 68trishield - RECEIVED
7. prozac puros => squid - RECEIVED
8. maddman => 68trishield - RECEIVED
9. bazookajoe => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
10. yook => squid - RECEIVED
11. tidefan73 => squid - RECEIVED
12. txdyna65 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
13. stevedmatt => 68trishield - RECEIVED
14. greerzilla => 68trishield - RECEIVED
15. jpa0741 => squid - RECEIVED
16. owomasu => squid - RECEIVED
17. the professor => 68trishield - RECEIVED
18. khubli => papajohn67 - RECEIVED
19. earnold25 => 68trishield - RECEIVED
20. Twill413 => 68trishield - Waiting for status from Tony
21. Dux => 68trishield - RECEIVED


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Hand Delivered Smack down*



68TriShield said:


> A suicide attack...classic!:tu


:tpd::r ya gotta like those types of delivery.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*



DragonMan said:


> Nice hit, enjoy the spoils Zira...not many Canadians are safe around Old Sailor...actually no ones safe around Old Sailor!!! :tu :tu
> 
> :ss


:tg:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*



shaggy said:


> haha


:bx:bx:fu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

When's the drawing?


----------



## DBall

*Re: Hand Delivered Smack down*

That's a hard hit... damn. Very nice.


----------



## Made in Dade

*Re: Hand Delivered Smack down*

Wow, a bomb in person. Those are the best


----------



## hova45

*Re: Hand Delivered Smack down*

this looks like the war of cigars...


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Mr.Maduro said:


> When's the drawing?


Let's do the drawing for Prize #1 this Saturday


----------



## hova45

*Re: A perfectly timed hit in Hamilton by Old Sailor*

Nice one old sailor


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Here are the Prizes

*The 1st Prize*
1 Perdomo Edicion De Silvio Double Corona (2002)
1 Padilla 1932 Lancero
1 stick I can't mentioned here
10 sticks from my collection
1 Oliva MB I Robusto (from undisclosed donor)
1 Padron 1964 Torpedo Maduro (from undisclosed donor)
1 Aurora 100 Anos Corona (from undisclosed donor)
1 Padilla Miami 8/11 Corona (from undisclosed donor)
Prize from greerzilla
Prize from stevedmatt
Prize from mr.maduro

*The 2nd Prize*
1 Diamond Crown Maximus Double Corona
1 La Aurora Cien Anos Robusto
1 stick I can't mentioned here
10 sticks from my collection
1 Oliva MB I Robusto (from undisclosed donor)
1 Padron 1964 Torpedo Maduro (from undisclosed donor)
1 Aurora 100 Anos Corona (from undisclosed donor)
1 Padilla Miami 8/11 Corona (from undisclosed donor)
Prize from greerzilla
Prize from stevedmatt
Prize from 68trishield


----------



## j6ppc

Should land today  :mn


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

You all should start receiving your packages today.


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> Should land today  :mn


Which one? The noted or not noted? :r


----------



## SDmate

j6ppc said:


> Should land today  :mn


the S.H.I.T is about ta hit da fan...:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

I feel left out...I didn't make the list.


----------



## mastershogun

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Here are the Prizes
> 
> *The 1st Prize*
> 1 Perdomo Edicion De Silvio Double Corona (2002)
> 1 Padilla 1932 Lancero
> 1 stick I can't mentioned here
> 10 sticks from my collection
> 1 Oliva MB I Robusto (from undisclosed donor)
> 1 Padron 1964 Torpedo Maduro (from undisclosed donor)
> 1 Aurora 100 Anos Corona (from undisclosed donor)
> 1 Padilla Miami 8/11 Corona (from undisclosed donor)
> Prize from greerzilla
> Prize from stevedmatt
> Prize from mr.maduro
> 
> *The 2nd Prize*
> 1 Diamond Crown Maximus Double Corona
> 1 La Aurora Cien Anos Robusto
> 1 stick I can't mentioned here
> 10 sticks from my collection
> 1 Oliva MB I Robusto (from undisclosed donor)
> 1 Padron 1964 Torpedo Maduro (from undisclosed donor)
> 1 Aurora 100 Anos Corona (from undisclosed donor)
> 1 Padilla Miami 8/11 Corona (from undisclosed donor)
> Prize from greerzilla
> Prize from stevedmatt
> Prize from 68trishield


You forgot about my contribution


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> Which one? The noted or not noted? :r


:r:r


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



Bigwaved said:


> I feel left out...I didn't make the list.


You missed the fact that we voted you off the island???


----------



## j6ppc

Bigwaved said:


> Which one? The noted or not noted? :r


Hopefully both but certainly the unnoted should arrive.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Just got mine today !

Thanks again Jon.

I think I am one short .............:r:r:r


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Hand Delivered Smack down*

Nice hand off there.

Looks good...:dr Looks realy good ...:dr


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



j6ppc said:


> You missed the fact that we voted you off the island???


Damn it, Jim!


----------



## pnoon

j6ppc said:


> Hopefully both but certainly the unnoted should arrive.


You DID remember to put postage on it? Right?


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> You DID remember to put postage on it? Right?


No tellin'...


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Got my bags today!!!

Thank you Jon.

...the other "Bagman".


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> You DID remember to put postage on it? Right?


Naah I just put the lucky recipients address as the return address  .

Seriously... I did put postage on it and after the "hygro" incident earlier this week feel that I've already done more than my part towards the [email protected] of the week award.


----------



## stormin

Did you remember to put a Name and Address on them?


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Wish I clicked this sooner:r great deal :hn


----------



## zhadum

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

I also got mine today:tu
Thanks


----------



## Syekick

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Got the bags. Popped your rep Jon. Thanks BOTL.


----------



## chip

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Got em today.
Thanks, Jon.


----------



## Unholy1

*Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Too bad the post man doesnt deliver on July 4th, or this would have been the biggest blast in my sky! Either way, the next morning I was pleasently surprised to see the Post man stuffing a brown box in my mailbox. I rushed outside and opened it, and what did i find?










A great BOTL, Mitro (mike), had granted some of my wishes (from the NC MAW thread) and added quite a few of his favorites in there too! A pic isnt too good, but these are all quality smokes including 5 Vegas A, Padron, and RP Vintage 92. Thanks Mike! I will enjoy these thoroughly. And dont be too surprised if you see a counter sometime soon. :bx

Anyway, lets give this guy some RG for a great bomb! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Mikes a great guy and awesome herfer too...:tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Nice MAW +! :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> Naah I just put the lucky recipients address as the return address  .
> 
> Seriously... I did put postage on it and after the "hygro" incident earlier this week feel that I've already done more than my part towards the [email protected] of the week award.


LOL. You did get a smokin' deal on that hygro...


----------



## BigVito

Are most S.H.I.T. bombs this organized?


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Very solid hit there. Nice work.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

There a missle for you !

Great hit there. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

BostonDude_05 decided I needed a little :bx for a few smokes I sent to him recently!!

His return-fire was unnecessary and explosive!!o

Thanks Ian!! These are some tasty treats!! Haven't had the Pepin Black yet!!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

Boston Boys hit hard for sure.

Nice work there......Enjoy that hit. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Way-to-go mitro!!

Nice hit!! :tu


----------



## j6ppc

BigVito said:


> Are most S.H.I.T. bombs this organized?





> Your item was delivered at 11:51 AM on July 5, 2007


Actually the fact that I even managed to get it in the mail after herf week speaks volumes for my organizational talents. :r:r


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

Nice Mass hit on NY! :tu


----------



## bigswol2

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Nice Hit!


----------



## rottenzombie

*Re: Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

nice lookin bomb :r


----------



## BigVito

j6ppc said:


> Actually the fact that I even managed to get it in the mail after herf week speaks volumes for my organizational talents. :r:r


:r true


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

Seems like you've had a target painted on you lately Patrick.....those are some tasty looking ones....wtg Ian


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

Uh Oh...somebodys not playing fair....Nice hit BostonDude_05 :tu


----------



## bhudson57

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Received today!

Thanks!


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Got mine today also. Very nice. Thanks again.:ss


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

*Got'em today Jon.

Thanks much !!!!*


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

If your name is in pink I still have not received payment.

1. pnoon - 200 delivered
2. chip - 200 0103 8555 7490 0893 2744
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 0103 8555 7491 0330 4576
4. montecristo#2 - 200 delivered
5. svilleKid -200 0103 8555 7491 3562 4512
6. maddman - 200 0103 8555 7491 4611 0271
7. catfish - 200 0103 8555 7491 6621 9138
8. n3uka - 200 0103 8555 7490 1941 8503
9. hurricane6 - 200 0103 8555 7490 2990 4263
10. cigar_040 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 2990 4256
11. RPB67 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 0893 2737
12. syekick - 200 DC 0103 8555 7491 4524 7619
13. icehog3 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7491 2427 6098
14. SteveDMatt - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 7184 7297
15. J6ppc - 200 delivered
16. Tristan - 200 0103 8555 7490 2028 1165
17. Blueface 300 0103 8555 7490 8319 5713
18. Eternal Rider - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 9249 3619
19. bhudson57 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 5055 0576
*20. ToddziLLa - 200 0103 8555 7491 2513 8753*
21. Tech-ninja - 300 DC 0103 8555 7490 8200 7857
22. Zhadum - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 8200 7857
23. Pete - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 2957 9058
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 DC 0103 8555 7490 7152 2095
25. rdcross - 200 0103 8555 7491 0416 7231

rec'd payment from Cliff today, Todd is off honeymooning (no worries)

Everything was shipped out by7/3.

*Thanks all.*


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

That's a yummy lookin hit there Patrick.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

There's some awesome sticks there.:tu:dr


----------



## CeeGar

*Re: Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

Very nice! They look so tasty :dr


----------



## CeeGar

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Nice stuff there! Enjoy them :tu :ss :tu :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Make a wish + BOMB = :tu:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

Great hit on a very deserving BOTL.
:tu


----------



## Dux

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Sweet!!!! Nice Hit :tu


----------



## OilMan

*Re: Hand Delivered Smack down*

Nice hit.


----------



## n3uka

*Bombed because I Quit*

It seems that Kngof9ex doesn't listen too well :sl
I told everyone in my recent sampler taste test that sending anything to me wasn't needed. Well you know how the jungle is. The mailman knocked on my door today and ran away quickly. The following damage was left.










Some very tasty cigars. Thank you, I will enjoy them this weekend :tu

So please, nobody else from the taste test send a bomb.
If you feel the need, send them to 68Trishield for the Tiki Hut.
Because my coolers can't take any more damage. :hn


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Hand Delivered Smack down*

Nice hit - that LG looks tasty.
:tu


----------



## Unholy1

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Yeah, Im going to give them a while to rest this time...they seemed a little dried out from the heat and July 4th wait period.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*

Great hit.
:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*

Nice lookin hit there.:tu


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*

very nice hit......i love when they beg for mercy :r


----------



## OilMan

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*

Oliva:dr


----------



## icehog3

*Re: BBQ'd*

Dave on Dave hit!! Sweet! :tu


----------



## hova45

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*

those are some pretty sticks


----------



## mitro

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

You're very welcome! I hope you enjoy them all. Hopefully you find a new favorite or two in there! :tu

A week in the humi never hurt any cigar.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*

You have been Nuked !!!!

Nice hit there. :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

Got them Jon, thanks so much for organizing this!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

Thems some tasty smokes! WTG BostonDude!


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

Hope you enjoy Patrick. Thanks for the generosity so far :ss


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

Boston owns Brooklyn!! Great hit Ian!! :tu

Enjoy them Patrick, looks like some good smokin' in NY!


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



icehog3 said:


> Got them Jon, thanks so much for organizing this!!


Tom you (all of you actually) are quite welcome. It was my pleasure and click 'n ship made it not at all painful.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Great bomb Mike, way to represent Chi-town! :tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



mastershogun said:


> You forgot about my contribution


Sorry, Hoon, I completely forgot about you. Your prize will go to Prize #1.


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Bomb from Bean-Town Blasts Brooklyn!!!*

Looks like a weapon of Boston Mass destruction.
Huge hit there..:ss Boston Dude05 went out on a limb there.


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Holy smokes! Look at that hit! :dr


----------



## JDO

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

Nice damage.


----------



## jovenhut

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

We hit the end of the road. Graham thanks for starting the box pass and to everyone along the way. Here are my takes/puts. Graham I sent it Fed Ex here's the TRACKING# 468691821939794

*Takes*
CAO MX2 Big
CAO MX2 small (could not find this on the list so I added it at the end)
RP 90
RP 92
LGC Figuardo
Tati white
LFD Double Ligero

*Puts*
AF Cahones
K Hansotia Silver
Torano Exodus Silver
Romana Cigars Evento's
Cohiba Extra Virgoso 660
Macundo
HDM Gold
K Hansotia Symphony
Indian Talbac Maduro
CAO Gold
Torano 1916
5 Vegas Gold
Cusano 10


----------



## BigVito

*Re: incoming*

Finally landed


----------



## jkim05

*Re: Hit Hard by Mitro (Mike)*

nice.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: incoming*

Chicago it toast....Thread to follow. Gulp.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: incoming*



icehog3 said:


> Chicago it toast....Thread to follow. Gulp.


:r Too bad I didn't have my phone charged up though


----------



## catfish

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

I got mine today. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## icehog3

*Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

I came home from work 2 hours early, so it was still light as I approached the house. I could see the glow from my porch from blocks away. I knew this was going to be bad (meaning good). I could see neighbors walking past the house and pointing at the Volkswagon-sized box on my porch. Though it probably made an interesting target to steal, none of them had the guts. That glow, that humming....scared 'em right off.

I looked for the return addy to see who was intent on crippling a poor old hog. Perry from Wisconsin. Big Vito. Not the first time this Gangsta Gorilla has put a hurt on me....but I knew this would be a tough one to recover from.

The first thing I pull out as I shield my eyes from the light is the most beautiful American Flag I have ever owned....though I fly the red, white and blue proudly from my house, it has never been adorned with a flag of this majesty before. Just wonderful Perry! :u

Next I find a pair of Night-Ops Lithium batteries to keep the tactical flashlight that Perry gifted to me last month running smoothly....thanks Brother!

Cigars! Yes, there were cigars! Three beauties from BV's most recent purchase...2 Monte #2s and a PSP....sweet! Wait, there's more....a Padron Anny and a huge Litto Gomez....man, I will be smoking good this month! :dr

Then I found a pair of lightweight boot socks. Boot socks? Oh yeah, I had been complaining to Perry at the MoB BBQ about how all the boots I use on the motorcycle are hot and uncomfortable in the heat, so Perry sent me some socks to keep my feet cool. He had also mentioned that he carried the Blackhawk line of tactical boots that were very lightweight and would breathe better in the heat, and I thought that maybe I would pick up a pair to make cycling a bit more enjoyable. Well, that's where the Coup de grace came in.....










A pair of Warrior Wear Desert Ops Boots!! Unbelievable!! Perry, your generousity is more than humbling, it is downright amazing! I can't wait to put these on and hit the road...in fact, I think it will have to be tomorrow! 

Brother, I owe you one....or probably three!! Just one of the most amazing bombs I have ever seen, much less received! I only wish I had a digital camera...not to show the wonderful gifts as much to show you the smile on my face right now!! Thank you....and apparently I am not speechless today!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: incoming*



BigVito said:


> :r Too bad I didn't have my phone charged up though


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1037234#post1037234


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

:dr:dr good job Perry, that blackhawk stuff is sick!!


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Brother, you are more then welcomed You're going to love that LG :ss this wasn't a test shot  9 more days till the Brewers Herf o


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Nice boots!

Very generous of you, Perry! :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

One of the best bombs I've seen yet. Way to go Perry! Awsome hit on an awsome BOTL!


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

nice kick as well as hitting the hog


----------



## KASR

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*

Great takes/puts Bruce...sorta looks like a bomb! LOL!


----------



## M1903A1

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*



BigVito said:


> Brother, you are more then welcomed You're going to love that LG :ss this wasn't a test shot  9 more days till the Brewers Herf o


Damn...that must be shakin' the seismographs in Newfoundland by now!

Good to know about the Litto Gomez...I have one in the humi, awaiting transfer to the can-a-dor for Brewer Herf.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*



M1903A1 said:


> Damn...that must be shakin' the seismographs in Newfoundland by now!
> 
> Good to know about the Litto Gomez...I have one in the humi, awaiting transfer to the can-a-dor for Brewer Herf.


Litto Gomez Diez Lusitano :dr damn fine cigar


----------



## macms

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Oh hell yes... :tu You da man BigVito!


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Very nice hit Perry! :tu


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Awesome hit!!! Those are some nice looking boots :ss


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

WOW!!!! That is one truly amazing bomb!!! You are a very generous BOTL Big Vito, I salute you!! And you couldn't have hit a finer BOTL!!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Great hit on the most greatest person..


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Looks like someone got kicked with some boots.
:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Nice boots there...:tu

Good ass kicking wear ........:r

Good one Perry, Enjoy Tom ! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Great bomb Perry!Zach loves those boots:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*

Nice hit and yes,i can do that :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

My order was also delivered yesterday!! Thanks again!! Feedback left!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Let's do the drawing for Prize #1 this Saturday


Ok, when are you assigning the numbers?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

Enjoy! :al


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

I bet that's one bad muthu' headed' someone's way!


----------



## Blueface

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Enjoy! :al


OH CHIT!!!
He is at it again.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

Mr. Maduro hits hard. 
Someone better watch out.
:tu


----------



## floydpink

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Thems some bad ass patriotic biker boots. Seriously, I'd love to hear how they work out cause mine get hot as hell here in Fla in the Summer and when I take off the boots, my feet smell like a barnyard.


----------



## gvarsity

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Now that is a hit. Well done Perry. Well deserved I'm sure Icehog.


----------



## FlyerFanX

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

NOW THAT'S BIG TIME!!! :tu:tu:tu

Nice hit! BTW - the boots look great! May be looking into a pair myself.


----------



## stevieray

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

UH OH!!!...somebody's gonna get :bx


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

BigVito got the big-guns!!! :gn

Nice hit!!:tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

Patrick is on the warpath again!!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

Good work Patrick !!!

WtG !!


----------



## ca21455

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

Stay away from your mailbox, this will leave a mark! :ss


----------



## hova45

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

Somebody is going to to lose a limb


----------



## 12stones

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Great hit on a very deserving gorilla, Perry. Nice job.


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

Run for cover! Patrick hits hard.


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

WTG!! Ridiculous hit. Motorcycle boots and smoke top-tier smokes?? :tu


----------



## KASR

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

Somebody needs to put him in his place!


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Damn. Amazing hit on a truly deserving target.


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

uh oh.... dont think this could end pretty... Someone better be hiding in a bomb shelter.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

Mr Maduro never pulls punches. Look out! :ss


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

I got mine today. Now yo put them to use.

Thanks 
Harland


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

1. pnoon - 200 delivered
2. chip - 200 0103 8555 7490 0893 2744
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 0103 8555 7491 0330 4576
4. montecristo#2 - 200 delivered
5. svilleKid -200 0103 8555 7491 3562 4512
6. maddman - 200 0103 8555 7491 4611 0271
7. catfish - 200 0103 8555 7491 6621 9138
8. n3uka - 200 0103 8555 7490 1941 8503
9. hurricane6 - 200 0103 8555 7490 2990 4263
10. cigar_040 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 2990 4256
11. RPB67 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 0893 2737
12. syekick - 200 DC 0103 8555 7491 4524 7619
13. icehog3 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7491 2427 6098
14. SteveDMatt - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 7184 7297
15. J6ppc - 200 delivered
16. Tristan - 200 0103 8555 7490 2028 1165
17. Blueface 300 0103 8555 7490 8319 5713
18. Eternal Rider - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 9249 3619
19. bhudson57 - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 5055 0576
20. ToddziLLa - 200 0103 8555 7491 2513 8753
21. Tech-ninja - 300 DC 0103 8555 7490 8200 7857
22. Zhadum - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 8200 7857
23. Pete - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 2957 9058
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 DC 0103 8555 7490 7152 2095
25. rdcross - 200 0103 8555 7491 0416 7231

Everything was shipped out by7/3.

*Thanks all. If you don't get your bags by mid week next week please let me know. Unless I hear otherwise I'm treating this as a done deal.*


----------



## kvaughan

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

I'm getting nervous now. I'm boarding up the windows when I get home from work :r


----------



## SDmate

j6ppc said:


> Actually the fact that I even managed to get it in the mail after herf week speaks volumes for my organizational talents. :r:r


Still no word on it's destructive force...sure you got the addy right????


----------



## JCK

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

I returned home yesterday to find a nice package waiting for me from Mike (Pathman). We had talked about the Avalon Honeyboys Lanceros before I had left for my trip.  He offered to send me a few. Well Mike does not play around. Mike thanks for the excellent looking Avalons and tag-alongs. What are the 2 unbanded smokes? That's an interesting looking pyramid.


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

received my end today! Thanks!:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

SDmate said:


> Still no word on it's destructive force...sure you got the addy right????


The place it is headed uses the three toed sloth delivery method.


----------



## CigarGal

Hey! Let's not slam the Postal Service!!

Is this what you are looking for???










What a surprise....thank you all you S.H.I.T. guys-it is almost like being there.


----------



## j6ppc

Awesome Marianne! Glad you finally made it to your PO box.
Enjoy


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

Both of you !!!

Stop the fighting ..........:r:r

Nice return hit there.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Awesome hit Perry, and ya picked a very well deserving gorilla ta Boot:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

OH CRAP, that's gonna hurt.:r


----------



## SDmate

:tu


----------



## pnoon

CigarGal said:


> Hey! Let's not slam the Postal Service!!
> 
> Is this what you are looking for???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise....thank you all you S.H.I.T. guys-it is almost like being there.


You are quite welcome, Marianne. 
Hope you enjoy those smokes.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

*Re: Medic! Big Vito has destroyed Chicago!*

Damn Perry thats one helluva bomb! Some good stuff for one of Palatine's finest!! enjoy em Tom:tu


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> You are quite welcome, Marianne.
> Hope you enjoy those smokes.


nice work guys


----------



## qwerty1500

Awesome ... you guys have outdone yourselves ... again.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

Things could escalate here. Both these guys have great arsenals! :tu


----------



## havana_lover

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

both of those had to have left a mark.. ouch!!


----------



## galaga

Question: What do you call a 12 person party that can't remember in a clockwise counter-clockwise puff puff-pass which way the cigars are going? 



Answer: A pre-pre-SoCal S.H.I.T. herf!

Enjoy your smokes Marianne.

I think everyone forgot something that night, and we really weren't drinking that much. 


ps. I thought I saw a pile of single cigar baggies on the shelf outside. Anyone want to claim them?

pps Who threw in the Nightcap?


----------



## CigarGal

Those are some beautiful smokes. There are a couple here I've heard nice things about and have wanted to try. You guys are the best!:tu


----------



## galaga

12stones said:


> I'm so glad I don't fit the profile...this isn't gonna be good. :tu


Don't fit the profile? 

I read somewhere that you are a Harley riding, mega tatooed, bad ass Marine that Carlos was afraid of! How can you be a bad ass and go by the name of Ricky? Now where did I read that?


----------



## jkim05

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

nice bombs, both ways. welcome back, ji.


----------



## CigarGal

The Nightcap was from Jon. He knows I like a pipe once in a while(mostly winter time)


----------



## macms

*Rookie bombardier*

I had to learn about and build a bombing operations center. I know its woefully inadequate, but I want to begin some beta testing to find the bugs in my system.

Do I have a volunteer? :ss


----------



## clampdown

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Oh goodness, is this gonna be fun to watch. :ss


----------



## Kngof9ex

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

that looks like a nice little command post you got going there, what do you need a volunteer for?


----------



## K Baz

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

My advice is if your beta testing make sure you bomb them into submission. If the job is left undone the retribution can be worse then the inital hit.


----------



## j6ppc

galaga said:


> ps. I thought I saw a pile of single cigar baggies on the shelf outside. Anyone want to claim them?
> 
> pps Who threw in the Nightcap?


The singles could belong to Peter of Gerry or umm.... anyone...



CigarGal said:


> The Nightcap was from Jon. He knows I like a pipe once in a while(mostly winter time)


Enjoy it Marianne - it is no longer available and you now have 1/3 of my stash


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

I could be your Ginny pig
But I tend to retaliate :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Rookie bombardier*



macms said:


> I had to learn about and build a bombing operations center. I know its woefully inadequate, but I want to begin some beta testing to find the bugs in my system.
> 
> Do I have a volunteer? :ss


 Now your cookin:r


----------



## macms

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Thank you gentlemen. Be advised that the target has been acquired. I have turned the key and entered the code. God help us all.
:gn


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

pnoon said:


> You are quite welcome, Marianne.
> Hope you enjoy those smokes.


:tpd: Enjoy Marriane!


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*



j6ppc said:


> 1. pnoon - 200 delivered
> 2. chip - 200 delivered
> 3. Blake Lockhart - 200 delivered
> 4. montecristo#2 - 200 delivered
> 5. svilleKid -200 0103 8555 7491 3562 4512
> 6. maddman - 200 delivered
> 7. catfish - 200 delivered
> 8. n3uka - 200 delivered
> 9. hurricane6 - 200 delivered
> 10. cigar_040 - 200 delivered
> 11. RPB67 - 200 delivered
> 12. syekick - 200 delivered
> 13. icehog3 - 200 delivered
> 14. SteveDMatt - 200 delivered
> 15. J6ppc - 200 delivered
> 16. Tristan - 200 0103 8555 7490 2028 1165
> 17. Blueface 300 0103 8555 7490 8319 5713
> 18. Eternal Rider - 200 delivered
> 19. bhudson57 - 200 delivered
> 20. ToddziLLa - 200 0103 8555 7491 2513 8753
> 21. Tech-ninja - 300 DC 0103 8555 7490 8200 7857
> 22. Zhadum - 200 delivered
> 23. Pete - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 2957 9058
> 24. Mr.Maduro - 300 delivered
> 25. rdcross - 200 0103 8555 7491 0416 7231
> 
> Everything was shipped out by7/3.
> 
> *Thanks all. If you don't get your bags by mid week next week please let me know. Unless I hear otherwise I'm treating this as a done deal.*


Got mine today. Was a little bored so figured I would do the above 
Thanks for putting this together :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Question: What do you call a 12 person party that can't remember in a clockwise counter-clockwise puff puff-pass which way the cigars are going?


See what happens when we let a lawyer from Texas join in?


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: Rookie bombardier*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I could be your Ginny pig
> But I tend to retaliate :ss


this could get VERY interesting!!


----------



## pathman

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

Glad to see you made it home safe and sound Ji, the unbanded sticks are made at El Titan de Bronze in Miami, these are they're cameroon wrapped high end blend. These are the guys that are rolling some of the Avalon cigars, just thought you might want to do a little comparison .


----------



## croatan

Bigwaved said:


> See what happens when we let a lawyer from Texas join in?


Who you talkin' 'bout, willis?

Hope you enjoy it, Marriane.


----------



## hova45

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

very Interesting, I cant wait to receive my first bomb I have done some bombing and it feels great to destroy mailboxes.


----------



## hova45

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

These are great hits....:r:r


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Go get 'em Fred!!! Leave no prisoners :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Looks like you have it all down there.

Have fun !! :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

The Brooklyn Bomber is at it again!! Give em hell Patrick!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

:gn Lookout :gn


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*

let'em fly and land where they must..........


----------



## pathman

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Cool set up man, very creative post:tu


----------



## booboo

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Looks like a nice little office to work out of.


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

this guy is nuts!! :r


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Here are the lucky numbers. Good luck, all.

1. ssutton219 => 23 3
2. newcigarz => 35 15
3. cigarmark => 1 32
4. deuce => 26 30
5. mr.maduro => 5 25
6. stog-a-boy => 12 31
7. prozac puros => 9 36 
8. maddman => 39 4
9. bazookajoe => 10 37
10. yook => 22 27
11. tidefan73 => 16 40
12. txdyna65 => 17 33
13. stevedmatt => 24 13
14. greerzilla => 19 8
15. jpa0741 => 7 41
16. owomasu => 2 18
17. the professor => 21 38
18. khubli => 14 29
19. earnold25 => 11 28
20. Twill413 => 20 34
21. Dux => 42 6


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

Wow, awesome stuff there both ways.


----------



## JCK

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*



jkim05 said:


> nice bombs, both ways. welcome back, ji.





pathman said:


> Glad to see you made it home safe and sound Ji, the unbanded sticks are made at El Titan de Bronze in Miami, these are they're cameroon wrapped high end blend. These are the guys that are rolling some of the Avalon cigars, just thought you might want to do a little comparison .


Thanks guys.. It feels good to be back home.

Mike, those El Titans look tasty. That's gonna be a great comparison to make with the Cameroons. Thanks again for the fantastic smokes !

Ji


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

GET TO DA CHOPPA!!!!!!!!!!!!:ss


----------



## zemekone

_ha ha sucka!_


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Sponsoring My First Box Pass*



KASR said:


> Great takes/puts Bruce...sorta looks like a bomb! LOL!


Seriously! And not at all necessary. Thanks, everyone, for playing in my first pass. It appears that there are far more cigars coming back to me than what I put in there to begin with. Upon arrival, I'm going to select what I want to try out, and then look for a "mega contest" of sorts. I really appreciate all of the generosity and the way everyone turned this pass around on a dime. This surely goes down as one of the fastest passes in the history of the leaf. Also, I think another pass will be in order shortly!

Graham


----------



## flyinillini75

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Sure wish my home office or operations center looked like that .


----------



## SD Beerman

That sure was fun, thanks rick for the great eats. Enjoy the smokes Marianne.


----------



## macms

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

hmmm.... Houston, we have a problem.

I have discovered the first bug. It seems I can acquire the targets, but I am unable to obtain addresses because of my newness. This is my solution to overcome this oversight.

The first person to PM me there address who has posted in this thread prior to this post will be my victim...err, beta tester. Or the early bird gets the shaft, worm, bomb, disability, whatever. :ss


----------



## cman78

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*

looks like the Tiki Hut is gonna have to take a few more hits  
HMMMM Dave doesn't want cigars I see, this could get interesting :bx


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*



cman78 said:


> looks like the Tiki Hut is gonna have to take a few more hits
> HMMMM Dave doesn't want cigars I see, this could get interesting :bx


LOL what was he asking for.


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

when is the drawing?


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*

I'll take em' off your hands ;-)

I'd say my "cooler" has seen its better days.


----------



## macms

*Re: Rookie bombardier*


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Twill413 said:


> when is the drawing?


It would be tonight at 10PM CST, sir. Stay tuned.


----------



## Dirty Dee

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*

Good hit.

No room in the cooler?

Hmm, you had better smoke more then.


----------



## Dirty Dee

*Re: Khubli Lofted One At Me Before He Left*

Is this what it would've been like if in the old cold war days of USA vs. USSR?

USSR nukes USA + USA nukes USSR in retalliation = Total Devestatation!

Nice hit...:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: 0103 8555 7491 5794 7897*



kvaughan said:


> I'm getting nervous now. I'm boarding up the windows when I get home from work :r


This one isn't coming your way. I'll PM you your DC# for our trade!!


----------



## Blueface

*Friendly Warning..............*

Before:

Soon:

Enough said!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

MMMmmmmmm........ who do you know in Brooklyn? 

You suck!!! :tg


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*


----------



## Blueface

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*



Mr.Maduro said:


>


:r
That might be the only thing left in Brooklyn soon.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

I'll be ready...


----------



## Blueface

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*



Mr.Maduro said:


> I'll be ready...


Chit!!!
That looks like my wife getting ready for bed.:r
FYI, Hasn't saved her yet.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Gratitous bump.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

*MASS DISTRIBUTION HAS ALREADY BEGUN......*

...............................................


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

Looks like a mad Cuban bomber is on the loose .....:tu


----------



## Kngof9ex

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*

It was the least I could do for such a great BOTL who hooked me up with some nice smokes just for responding in a thread


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

Ok, who pded in his corn flakes.:r


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

o

I love it when a plan comes together. 
At least someone elses.


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*



Mr.Maduro said:


> I'll be ready...


looks to me like you already were using the suit when preparing your little "message" You have some truly disturbing hobbies..........:r


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

the warning won't help ya............:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*2ND S.O.B. Landed*

The 2nd S.O.B bomb landed, got confirmation by PM.......PDS, glad ya got it and Thanks for all your hard work with this board. We S.O.B.'s take care of deserving BOTL:tu....HUMMMMM who's next.:ss


----------



## Kngof9ex

*Re: 2ND S.O.B. Landed*

uh oh from what I hear about these SOBs someones in trouble
:gn


Old Sailor said:


> The 2nd S.O.B bomb landed, got confirmation by PM.......PDS, glad ya got it and Thanks for all your hard work with this board. We S.O.B.'s take care of deserving BOTL:tu....HUMMMMM who's next.:ss


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*



Mr.Maduro said:


>


----------



## mitro

*Hogtied!!!*

So I put a list of what I wanted to try in the NC MAW thread and Tom replies saying that he has a Graycliff and a 5 Vegas Limitada.

Well I'm no dummy. I knew there would be carnage and boy was there ever!










What can be said? You are truely among the elite of generous BOTL and a damn fine person to boot. Speaking of boots... part of the problem of gettin hit by the Hog is that I have no way to mount any kind of serious retaliation. Oh well... someday. Thank you very much, Tom! :ss

PS - Believe it or not the La Aroma de Cuba is a cigar I've wanted to try since I first started smoking but never got to. So thanks for granting a wish I didn't even list. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Hogtied!!!*

Get smokin Mike!Great cigars Tom :dr


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Hogtied!!!*

Hogtied for sure .

Nice one there Tom !! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Hogtied!!!*

You got trampled by the hog:r nice hit:tu


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Hogtied!!!*

great cigars for a great gorilla by a great gorilla :r enjoy the smokes


----------



## hova45

*Re: Hogtied!!!*

sweet bomb dude well deserved:ss:tu


----------



## hova45

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

I am going to find shelter at mr. maduro's I am glad I dont live to far from him


----------



## hova45

*Re: 2ND S.O.B. Landed*

the horror:gn


----------



## hova45

*Re: Bombed because I Quit*

I still think this was uncalled for lololololol:r:r:r


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

And Tony (Twill413) is the winner. Congrats, bro :bl


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Tony, please PM me your addy.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

congrats Tony! :bl


----------



## Dux

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Gratz Tony!!!! :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: 2ND S.O.B. Landed*

Nice..
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Hogtied!!!*

Great hit from a very generous BOTL.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

Way to go!!!
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Nice one.. great way to start.
:tu


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

gotta love a rookie bomber, go get em!!!!!


----------



## bazookajoe

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Great show so far! o


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Hogtied!!!*

Nice set of extras! :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Congrats!


----------



## cman78

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

:tpd: oo this will be fun to watch


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

Now thats not nice, its our beloved bridge! im deinitly gonna have to get in that bomb shelter with Patrick too. I call top bunk!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

For all of you guys postin' that don't know what's going on, Carlos (Blueface) loves to talk s%$#t!!!! Don't worry, Brooklyn, NEVER backs down!!!:gn


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Hogtied!!!*

Hope there is some stuff in there you will enjoy Mike....Bonus on the LAdC!

I have been wanting to hit you since the MMH, and this gave me a nice chance....enjoy Brother!


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Hogtied!!!*

Nicely done Tom! You certainly know how to lay the hurt :tu


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Way to go you lucky bastage!:tu:bl


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

congrats and you must post pics of all your winnings


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Congrats on the win Twill.

PM me your addy and I will send you my contribution.


----------



## Blueface

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*



Mr.Maduro said:


> For all of you guys postin' that don't know what's going on, Carlos (Blueface) loves to talk s%$#t!!!! Don't worry, Brooklyn, NEVER backs down!!!:gn


:r:r:r


----------



## 68TriShield

*If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Two premium fivers of non-Cuban cigars for trade.These are sticks in my regular NC rotation that I like.
The rules are as follows...
1)you must have no trades...
2)you have not received a bomb...
3)you DO have something that represents your local area.Examples are,a local sports team or school cap or product.A food item thats specific to your town...
4)I'll send first.You send on July 19 or 20th.You end must be post marked as such.
You get the idea.
This is for you to see how trades are done and how cigars are packed and shipped.
The 1st two with zero trades that post are in...


----------



## Kngof9ex

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

wow thats a nice trade


----------



## icehog3

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Way to get a couple Gorillas into the mix, Dave!

Dave is doing a great thing here, hope it is two worthy new Gorillas who take him up on his offer.


----------



## JDO

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Apparently I need this.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



JDO said:


> Apparently I need this.


You are in my friend.I just finished packing them up:ss
PM your addy please...
edit...didn't I see granting a wish or two?


----------



## shaggy

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

is my rating close enough????:r

great job dave


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Nice going Dave.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



68TriShield said:


> You are in my friend.I just finished packing them up:ss
> PM your addy please...
> edit...didn't I see granting a wish or two?


This should have qualified you for a trader feedback...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1036632&postcount=232
Can a MOD step in please?


----------



## pnoon

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Dave - what would you have a moderator do here?

Personally, I don't think granting a wish in a MAW thread qualifies for trader feedback.
However, even if he does "qualify", the recipient did not leave the feedback.


----------



## mitro

*Re: Hogtied!!!*



icehog3 said:


> Hope there is some stuff in there you will enjoy Mike....Bonus on the LAdC!
> 
> I have been wanting to hit you since the MMH, and this gave me a nice chance....enjoy Brother!


*SOME* stuff I'll enjoy?!? What wouldn't I enjoy? Even the 2 shy one are ones I enjoy immensely. Again, thank you!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Good on ya Dave!:tu


----------



## volfan

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

dang, just barely missed it. very nice thing you are doing here Dave.

scottie


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Hogtied!!!*

Wow! You got Hog-stomped!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



pnoon said:


> Dave - what would you have a moderator do here?
> 
> Personally, I don't think granting a wish in a MAW thread qualifies for trader feedback.
> However, even if he does "qualify", the recipient did not leave the feedback.


Whereas the MAW PIF doe's,is that correct?I can understand that. I noticed the recipient did not leave feedback...
OK, JDO I will send you something.There will be a rule change,stay tuned...
Thank you Peter!


----------



## pnoon

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



68TriShield said:


> Whereas the MAW PIF doe's,is that correct?I can understand that. I noticed the recipient did not leave feedback...
> OK, JDO I will send you something.There will be a rule change,stay tuned...
> Thank you Peter!


I would agree with you on that, Dave. A MAW/PIF is a "trade" of sorts. There is an implied commitment.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



68TriShield said:


> Two premium fivers of non-Cuban cigars for trade.These are sticks in my regular NC rotation that I like.
> The rules are as follows...
> 1)you must have no trades...
> 2)you have not received a bomb...
> 3)you DO have something that represents your local area.Examples are,a local sports team or school cap or product.A food item thats specific to your town...
> 4)I'll send first.You send on July 19 or 20th.You end must be post marked as such.
> You get the idea.
> This is for you to see how trades are done and how cigars are packed and shipped.
> The 1st two with zero trades that post are in...


NEW RULE! You have not sent or received cigars from a Club Stogie member...


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

pick me....pick me

damn 14 trades to many

next


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Nice Dave.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



volfan said:


> dang, just barely missed it. very nice thing you are doing here Dave.
> 
> scottie


Me too! 

Very generous offer, Dave!


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



pnoon said:


> I would agree with you on that, Dave. A MAW/PIF is a "trade" of sorts. There is an implied commitment.


Some leave it, some don't.


----------



## macms

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Consolation gift for a fellow newb who was just a bit late in responding. :tu

*DC 0102 8555 7491 1668 8472*


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



pnoon said:


> I would agree with you on that, Dave. A MAW/PIF is a "trade" of sorts. There is an implied commitment.


Yes,I agree...


Bigwaved said:


> Some leave it, some don't.


That is true too Dave...


----------



## RPB67

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Nice one Dave !!

Great gesture to get a few going here.


----------



## Stick

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Looks like I could learn something, can I play?


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



Stick said:


> Looks like I could learn something, can I play?


If you have NOT sent to or received cigars from a CS member.PM your addy and please follow the rules :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Oh Sh|t!!!!
This guys out to level lthe house not blow up your mailbox.


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Very nice gesture Dave! :tu Those are awesome sticks, especially for a newbie! :ss


----------



## macms

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

*Don't worry...be happy!*

Remember this is a systems beta test. Once I'm confident that all systems are go then i will commence firing in earnest. I'm afraid that expectations have been unnecessarily heightened.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Very nice gesture, Dave :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



Stick said:


> Looks like I could learn something, can I play?


Post your Priority mail tracking number when you send please...
Yours is USPS# 0305 2710 0002 8145 7261


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*



Mr.Maduro said:


> For all of you guys postin' that don't know what's going on, Carlos (Blueface) loves to talk s%$#t!!!! Don't worry, Brooklyn, NEVER backs down!!!:gn


Damn skippy... as the saying goes. Brooklyn Don't Run, We Run Shit!










Were waiting!


----------



## Made in Dade

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*



Mr.Maduro said:


> For all of you guys postin' that don't know what's going on, Carlos (Blueface) loves to talk s%$#t!!!! Don't worry, Brooklyn, NEVER backs down!!!:gn


I would run if I were you, :z those Cubans are crazy.


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Damn Dave, you make it so hard to play.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



papajohn67 said:


> Damn Dave, you make it so hard to play.


Aww..doe's Johnny want to play? :r


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Cigarmark said:


> Way to go you lucky bastage!:tu:bl


:tpd:....Very nice prize coming your way that's for sure!


----------



## Stick

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



68TriShield said:


> Post your Priority mail tracking number when you send please...
> Yours is USPS# 0305 2710 0002 8145 7261


 Will do :tu.


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

Crazy and the South Florida sun effecting their mind!!!!!!! o Waiting to see this carnage!!!!

Ron


----------



## Tidefan73

*If you've been here less than two months and..*

meet the following requirements, then I have a package of nice smokes to send you:

1. 0 trades.
2. Have not received or sent any cigars to any other member of CS.

The first three members who meet all three requirements, post here, AND PM me will get the packages.

I don't want anything in return, I just want to help out the new gorillas here at CS. This will also help you get an idea of how to pack and ship cigars along with the way in which trades are conducted.

*BUT*, if you would like to receive some trader feedback to get you started in the wonderful world of trading here at CS, send me one (1), I repeat ONE cigar that you like and think I might like. I know gorilla math is a little quarky, but please have your 5 year old or mom or wife or whoever make sure there is only one cigar in the package!!

Disclaimer-
I borrowed this idea from Dave '68TriShield' as a way to continue helping out around here. Hope you don't mind Dave!!!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Regarding the trader feedback Dave, it is an option, but I don't think it is something we want to make mandatory, nor use moderator intervention for. It is a useful tool, and I wish everyone would use it, be it positive or negative feedback....but it is still incumbent on the member to use or not use it.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> And Tony (Twill413) is the winner. Congrats, bro :bl


Yo ...Tony:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



icehog3 said:


> Regarding the trader feedback Dave, it is an option, but I don't think it is something we want to make mandatory, nor use moderator intervention for. It is a useful tool, and I wish everyone would use it, be it positive or negative feedback....but it is still incumbent on the member to use or not use it.


Thank you Tom...understood and my humble apologies to the mods


----------



## livwire68

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Congrats Tony! :bl Enjoy that prize! :tu


----------



## Kimyounil

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

1 cigar for a package of cigars? That sounds about right to me. Great gesture!


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

this is a very nice gesture here. leave it to dave to break in the noobs.....

So it's local food he's looking for?? hmmm......


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Thanks bro...just tryin to help out!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

very kewl Theron!! Great chance to get some trader ratings. Now can I get the addresses of the newbies that you get please? LOL


----------



## joed

*How do you get out of a funk?*

I've found myself in a bit of a funk the last couple of weeks - you know the kind. Hard to get excited about anything. Hard to get motivated to go anywhere.

It always seems to happen to me about twice a yesr. Once during the christmas holiday season and at least one other time during the year.

So, does this happen to you - and how do you deal?

One thing that seems to help -

0306 1070 0000 0040 7011
0306 1070 0000 0040 7042
0306 1070 0000 0040 7035
0306 1070 0000 0040 7028

and one very long range - one short range (already made it - not cigar or pipe but I think it got a laugh) - no numbers.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Newbs take note.....this will be worth watching.


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Look out ya'll. Its gonna be brutal!!


----------



## OilMan

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

I get in those ruts every now and then. Glad to know how to fix it. Thanks


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Why yes they have


----------



## macms

*Re: Rookie bombardier*



Tuxguy said:


> Why yes they have


... :r :hn


----------



## JCK

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Tony, congratulations !


----------



## Kimyounil

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

One and half hours and still no takers? Does CS have no more newbies? I've had the pleasure of meeting Tidefan73 and I can assure you this brother will set you up nicely.


----------



## Tricker-cl

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

I wouldn't mind taking you up on that offer. I just got put on the list for newb trades but haven't made the trade yet. Do I qualify? Pm sent thx


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Heres to feeling better Joe!


----------



## mastershogun

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Tony, please PM me your addy.


:tpd:


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Hope things brighten up for ya man!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Yup, that always helps me:tu:tu


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

I know how that can be.

Whenever something like that happens to me, I just look for something to looke forward to, no matter how long or far away it is.

Hope you get out of the slump.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Yup, that should do the trick! Can't wait to see them land :ss


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

That's the best way to cheer yourself and Some others up.:tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Great Job! :tu


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

I would like to try what you have to offer :tu.


----------



## nozero

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Happens to me a couple of times a year as well, sometimes more frequently depending on the issues at hand. For me, the key is to not cling to the source of the depression. Most often, it's not what happened or is happening that bothers me, but rather what I think about it. Don't dwell on the problem, only the potential solutions.

Get out, walk your dog or take a walk by yourself and get some fresh air and clear your head.

Talk to a friend or friends.

Enjoy a fine beverage and smoke one of your better cigars.

Even better yet, do so with a good friend or friends.

Remember it can ALWAYS be worse; if you don't know this now, you will be reminded until you do one day, and it will eventually get better.

Here's to your happiness!


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: Rookie bombardier*



macms said:


> *Don't worry...be happy!*
> 
> Remember this is a systems beta test. Once I'm confident that all systems are go then i will commence firing in earnest. I'm afraid that expectations have been unnecessarily heightened.


Rookie on a mission!!:tu


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Haha, that has got to be the most creative little setup.

God help those in your intel system :tu.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

*Re: Rookie bombardier*



Tuxguy said:


> Why yes they have


:hn

Awwww, I'm excited to see operations commence.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

That sure is a way to get out of a funk !! :tu


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Always makes feel better when i take my frustrations out on innocent people!!:r Hope this therapy works for you! and i hope you get to feelin' better!


----------



## RedBaron

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

You need to go see Funk Fixxer Angie. :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Joe, you are one person I know who gets out of a funk by GIVING! You are a class act and a great Gorilla...hope your generousity helps break the funk for you! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

I need one more new guy or gal!


----------



## Irons

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

I'm new with no trades yet. Everything is on hiatus till next month, though I am thinking of picking up a humidor for the 10 sticks I have right, this following week.

Not sure if they other guys posted and PM'ed so I'll give it a shot just in case.

Thank you for helping take care of us new guys.


----------



## MrBlack

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

i'm in, if i qualify?!?


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



68TriShield said:


> If you have NOT sent to or received cigars from a CS member.PM your addy and please follow the rules :tu





MrBlack said:


> i'm in, if i qualify?!?


See above, if thats the case PM your addy MrBlack.I'll post the USPS Priority mail tracking #


----------



## livwire68

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Go get'em Brother! I know you have no mercy, I have seen how you bomb even our own Troops. And you still hold your head high, Thanks for letting me be your partner in "war crimes" when you had to take on Troops! You were once my spotter but have worked your way to "Sniper" pick your targets wisely, if you mame or injure it just might piss em' off and then you will be in trouble! :ss Good luck should you choose your mission!!!


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



Ms. Floydp said:


> very kewl Theron!! Great chance to get some trader ratings. Now can I get the addresses of the newbies that you get please? LOL


Will do Anita!!! I'll get them to you as soon as I can!!



Kimyounil said:


> One and half hours and still no takers? Does CS have no more newbies? I've had the pleasure of meeting Tidefan73 and I can assure you this brother will set you up nicely.


Thanks for the kind words! I look forward to herfing again real soon!!



TRicker said:


> I wouldn't mind taking you up on that offer. I just got put on the list for newb trades but haven't made the trade yet. Do I qualify? Pm sent thx


No sweat. I'll take care of you!



schweiger_schmoke said:


> I would like to try what you have to offer :tu.


I'll look past the one trade...kinda guy I am .



Irons said:


> I'm new with no trades yet. Everything is on hiatus till next month, though I am thinking of picking up a humidor for the 10 sticks I have right, this following week.
> 
> Not sure if they other guys posted and PM'ed so I'll give it a shot just in case.
> 
> Thank you for helping take care of us new guys.


You're in!


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Ok my jungle brothers, although the three slots have been taken, I'll open it up for another three!

Same rules apply!!


----------



## MrBlack

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



68TriShield said:


> See above, if thats the case PM your addy MrBlack.I'll post the USPS Priority mail tracking #


PM sent!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



MrBlack said:


> PM sent!


USPS #0305 2710 0002 8145 7278


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Very nice Dave! I thought you'd be herfin today, not bustin' in newbs! :tu


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



boonedoggle said:


> Very nice Dave! I thought you'd be herfin today, not bustin' in newbs! :tu


Dave can do both, at the same time! :tu :ss


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



Seanohue said:


> Dave can do both, at the same time! :tu :ss


dang...he's like MINDFREAK!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Thanks for playing guys! I'll post my end when the time comes:tu


----------



## Kimyounil

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Wow you and tidefan are one some sort of roll today. Truly two generous brothers.


----------



## Kimyounil

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Like I posted in Trishields thread, you guys are on a roll! The generosity keeps on coming.


----------



## nozero

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



Tidefan73 said:


> Ok my jungle brothers, although the three slots have been taken, I'll open it up for another three!
> 
> Same rules apply!!


I've been here two days. No trades. No cigars sent to or received from any CS member.


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



nozero said:


> I've been here two days. No trades. No cigars sent to or received from any CS member.


PM me your name and address. :tu


----------



## Savvy

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

This is a really good idea, I kind of wish I hadn't done the NST now, but oh well. I think this is a great way to incorporate new people into the spirit of things here, and it also shows them how to package things for shipping. Good stuff.


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Irons, your DC# 0103 8555 7491 5925 0889.

Going out tomorrow morning.

All you other guys, check your PMs!!


----------



## hova45

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

This is really nice of you:tu


----------



## Fresh50

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Are all spots filled? If not I'm game!


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Nozero, your DC# is 0103 8555 7491 0690 6593.

Going out tomorrow morning!


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



Fresh50 said:


> Are all spots filled? If not I'm game!


Nope, have two left. PM me your name and addy and I'll get them out to you!


----------



## nozero

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



Tidefan73 said:


> PM me your name and address. :tu


Done! Thanks!


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

TRicker, your DC# is 0103 8555 7491 2800 1085

Going out tomorrow morning. :tu


----------



## Tricker-cl

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

PM sent, thanks again for the generosity:ss


----------



## lil_tyrant

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

If there's any spots left I'll take one.


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



lil_tyrant said:


> If there's any spots left I'll take one.


You're in.

Only one spot left you's guys.


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Nice gesture T :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Vey creative idea.
:tu


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



Marlboro Cigars said:


> Vey creative idea.
> :tu


I can't take credit for this. Like my disclaimer said, I borrowed the idea from Dave. Changed it a bit, but the idea of helping new gorillas out is what its all about!!


----------



## GHC_Hambone

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Can I get that last spot?​


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



GHC_Hambone said:


> Can I get that last spot?​


Ok you're in.

This round is full guys, but keep an eye out for another one in the future. You just never know what'll happen next!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I have something for you too!! Congrats!!

PM me your address as well!! :u


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

This is what we sent to Afganistan thanks to you guys!One to "The Tiki Hut" and one to "The Smoke Pit" 








a 10 pounder and 12 pounder


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Very nice Dave. Thanks for handling that end.


----------



## earnold25

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

congrats!


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Schweiger_Schmoke, your DC# is 0103 8555 7490 7583 3371.

Fresh50, your DC# is 0103 8555 7490 7583 3357.

Both are going out today.

Lil_tyrant and GHC_Hambone, check your PMs!!!


----------



## skibumdc

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

This offer still open? 
Noob with no trades yet here,.


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



SteveDMatt said:


> Congrats on the win Twill.
> 
> PM me your addy and I will send you my contribution.





mastershogun said:


> :tpd:





Mr.Maduro said:


> I have something for you too!! Congrats!!
> 
> PM me your address as well!! :u


PMs will be sent shortly. Never thought I would win.


----------



## King James

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

see tony.. you take my dang spot and you win! hahaha just kidding brotha... congrats!


----------



## JHarris21

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Damn me for being away from a computer all weekend. Missed a great offer.

Nice gesture Tidefan.

I did a year in Tuscaloosa at UA in 2001. Roll Tide.


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



skibumdc said:


> This offer still open?
> Noob with no trades yet here,.


No, I filled 7 requests. Don't sweat it though...you'll be at one of our area herfs and you'll get your share...TRUST ME!!



JHarris21 said:


> Damn me for being away from a computer all weekend. Missed a great offer.
> 
> Nice gesture Tidefan.
> 
> I did a year in Tuscaloosa at UA in 2001. Roll Tide.


Keep an eye out...you never know when I'll do it again!


----------



## squid

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Congrats Tony! :bl


----------



## Bomber

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

I guess i consitute. Im brand new here, never traded or recieved.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

My grandson came running up the stairs with a package in his hands yelling "looky what you got Mamaw!! Can I open it??"" Of course I grabbed him up to shield him from the blast I know is forthcoming. Apparantly Eric (smokin5) has been conspiring with my husband on what I like to smoke and what I like to listen to. For some reason he thinks helping him out with a few addresses is reason enough to send a bomb this way. It's really no trouble at all.

All I can say is Thank you Eric!!!! I love the smokes, the music and the thoughtful note you sent.

YUM YUM!!

Perdomo Estate Seleccion Royale (Double Corona)
Grand Habano #3 Churchill
Perdomo 2 Mistakes Torpedo
Peterson Gran Reserva Bellicoso
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Perfecto

Smokin Classics Mix CD


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Great hit on a very deserving target!! :tu


----------



## Golfman

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Nice hit!

some of those smokes are pretty strong... Would probably knock a guy like me off his rocker... If those are your go to smokes... man thats bad ass..


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Anita, you definately deserve those and many more for all you do:tu, glad the yougin didn't get hurt, enjoy.:ss


----------



## croatan

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Well, Joe certainly made my day today:










A gorgeous Rad Davis pipe--a pipe I've admired and always wanted--and two new McClelland Orientals I'm really looking forward to trying.

I'm not so good with the digital camera, and pics just cannot do this beautiful pipe justice. It's truly a work of art.

Joe, this was an amazing and incredibly-generous bomb. Thank you so much.

I'm packing this pipe as I type (which isn't easy) because I just can't wait another minute to smoke out of it!

I don't know what else to say except that you're a hell of a guy I feel privileged to know. And thank you.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Nice !!

You can smoke and boogy all at once ....:tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Great hit on a Great SOTL! :tu


----------



## floydp

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*



croatan said:


> Well, Joe certainly made my day today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gorgeous Rad Davis pipe--a pipe I've admired and always wanted--and two new McClelland Orientals I'm really looking forward to trying.
> 
> I'm not so good with the digital camera, and pics just cannot do this beautiful pipe justice. It's truly a work of art.
> 
> Joe, this was an amazing and incredibly-generous bomb. Thank you so much.
> 
> I'm packing this pipe as I type (which isn't easy) because I just can't wait another minute to smoke out of it!
> 
> I don't know what else to say except that you're a hell of a guy I feel privileged to know.  And thank you.


:tpd::tpd:

Awesome James, thats one sweeeeeeeeeeeeet pipe brother. Seems we were part of the defunkerlizer as well.

Joe you are something buddy.


----------



## Thurm15

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

WOW that's one heck of a way to break out of a funk Joe! Hope it worked!!!


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Nice goin', Joe!


----------



## stormin

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

2 great bombs Joe. Very generous. :tu

Happy smoking folks.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Great hits Joe.

Nice work there.....:tu


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Alrighty! Six went out today and I have one left to send out on Thursday by request.

I hope you guys enjoy the smokes!! Remember, DO NOT send me anything unless you want trader feedback and then...only one!!


----------



## cman78

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Very generous of you. Great way to welcome the new guys.


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Very nice!!Hope you're feelin' better!:tu


----------



## Bomber

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

I'm new and want some trader feedback, i think i fall into this category.


----------



## kenstogie

*He deserves it.*

Like the title said...
He deserves it. So watch out and be very careful.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: He deserves it.*

Uh oh...I pity the poor fool:r


----------



## RPB67

*Re: He deserves it.*

Someone deserving is going to get it ............for sure.....:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: He deserves it.*

watch out people


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: He deserves it.*

If he deserves it let em have it!! :bx :gn


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: He deserves it.*

Congrats to a very deserving member.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Some devastating bombs - nice hits.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Great hit on a very deserving SOTL.
:tu


----------



## stevieray

*Re: He deserves it.*

somebody is gonna get :bx


----------



## chip

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Dang nab it....Joe, ya sure know how to lay down a hurting.
George knows when to take cover...."It's a package from Joed!!"








Nice selection of yummies....








Thank you very much!!!


----------



## truckinusa

*how do I go about bombing someone?*

I got a pretty nice bomb and I posted pics. I got some decent cigars and two brand new humidors that are still in the box. I wanna give them and maybe a 5'er to two complete newbs like me that maybe don't have a humi. They are only a 20ct from CI. I don't know how to go about it? I'm trucking all the time and I know I won't use them. I tried the newbie sampler trade, but I guess I don't get it.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: how do I go about bombing someone?*

At this point the only way to get addresses is by asking the people you want to send to. In time, you will be able to ask *Ms. Floydp *for someone's addy, but that can't happen for awhile...until you meet certain "qualifications".

Here are the requirements for getting addresses:
"*Address Book Protocol:100 posts/60 day membership or participation in NST or Trade. 2 of 3 requirements must be met to request addresses.* You can be added immed."

You can sent your addy to her at anytime.

Hope this helps.

Do you have any specific questions about the NST? Someone can help you.

.


----------



## joed

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*



chip said:


> George knows when to take cover...."It's a package from Joed!!"
> View attachment 5162


now that's funny! I like George.


----------



## truckinusa

*Re: how do I go about bombing someone?*

I saw my name at one time at the top of the list, but I have no clue what to do. I'm a little slow at mailing stuff because I'm only home once a week. Its also hard to view the site in quite the same manner as the PC at home. I just wanted to get in the fun, but I'm maybe a little too slow.


----------



## kvm

*Re: how do I go about bombing someone?*

You could have a contest or a giveaway for newbs only.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: how do I go about bombing someone?*

Why not hold a contest of some kind? You could limit the entrants to something like < 50 posts, one month or less membership and don't own a humi (this last one would have to be on the honor system). This way you could control when to send out the prizes.


----------



## truckinusa

*Re: how do I go about bombing someone?*

now I gotta think of a contest. I gotta think about which cigars and I'll post some pics by friday and the rules, but less than 50 posts sounds good.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: how do I go about bombing someone?*

lots of good examples out there. You could even have the entrants write an "essay" as to why they deserve the prize. You can judge who the winner is.


----------



## truckinusa

*Re: how do I go about bombing someone?*

maybe some trucker trivia? I know a lot of useless information.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: how do I go about bombing someone?*

A contest sounds like a great idea!



truckinusa said:


> I saw my name at one time at the top of the list, but I have no clue what to do. I'm a little slow at mailing stuff because I'm only home once a week. Its also hard to view the site in quite the same manner as the PC at home. I just wanted to get in the fun, but I'm maybe a little too slow.


I believe you were signed up for the NST IV which is now replaced by the Newbie Sampler Trade V (NST V). It is pretty simple and you can read the first post with the rules here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87445

Since this would be your first trade there, all you have to do is sign up, wait for your turn, and contact the FTG (Friendly Trading Gorilla) to start the trade. If you don't respond when your "up", you'll be put to the bottom of the list. As you mentioned... you are on the road alot, so this might not work out to well for you, but I figured I'd let you know that this "new" NST is available.

.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

F R E D ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 
My House is leveled
HELL...My whole street is leveled.
I need to go seek out a Digi Camera to show this devistration.

Help me out here Fred.....My Brain was fried also.
I've never seen a LaGloria Cubana Series R that big.
I don't know if I have ever seen a Cigar that big....
What size do you call that? Is it an "A"?

More to come but let me just say

THANK YOU
13 Sticks......
H.Upmann Vintage Camoroon Robusto
Fonseca something or other (Help me her Fred)
Ashton Heritage Puro Sol (I don't know)
La Gloria Cubana Series R Fricken Gihugic
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Sosa (something)
Monticristo Silver labeled (don't know what it is)
Monticristo (I believe they are a) White
3 sizes: Big, Big, & Pretty Big
CAO MX2
CAO Cameroon (sq. single box)
and a
CAO Anniversare

I apologize for my lack of knowledge here but FRED could ya help me out.

WOW
Thanks again

Brian (HURTS SO GOOD) :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss
wondering how the hell do I retaliate against this kind of carnage...
now wher the hell is my other arm.....oh, there it is under the fallen roof.


----------



## macms

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

I forgot to add the CAO Odyssey 2000 - 2001 :c Had the box sealed and decided to sent it anyway. All of these are a minimum of 2 years of age. Enjoy! :r


----------



## Bomber

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

WOW!! I think im feeling the shockwave all the way over here!!

:dr:dr:dr


----------



## smokin5

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Like my mate says, I'm just a f**kin' sweetheart - 
& she ought to know! 
Enjoy those smokes & keep rockin' the rolodex!!! :ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

This is amazing....and with 2 years of age......

I don't know what to say.....THANKS AGAIN

.....and again
.....and again
.....and again



macms said:


> I forgot to add the CAO Odyssey 2000 - 2001 :c Had the box sealed and decided to sent it anyway. All of these are a minimum of 2 years of age. Enjoy! :r


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*


----------



## ComicBookFreak

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Great hit on one of CS's finest people. Enjoy Anita.

CBF:w


----------



## icehog3

*Re: He deserves it.*

Drop 'em like it's hot, Ken!! :bx


----------



## icehog3

*Re: How do you get out of a funk?*

Way to break out of that funk, Joe!! Looks like 3 other Gorillas won't be funking any time soon either!! :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Eric, a nice hit on one of the most deserving targets ever to grace the Jungle! :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: He deserves it.*



Old Sailor said:


> Uh oh...I pity the poor fool:r


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Rookie???.....Sure if ya say so!!! 
Nice hit!!

Man those look yummy!!!

:tu:dr


----------



## galaga

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Great hit....


----------



## havana_lover

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

glad the boy didnt get hurt!! get hit..

enjoy those Anita..


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: He deserves it.*

Well If he deserves, then there is nothing we can do about it :ss


----------



## smokin5

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

A thousand pardons & banana cream pies, oh ravishing ruler of the rolodex! My evil younger brother, smokin7, lured me away with tequila & twinkies, then took my password and printed that filthy flotsam upon your majestic visage. 
He shall surely be punished with a box of JR Alternatives when we untie him!
:hn
In the meantime, your loyal subject begs that you soothe your frazzled nerves with some wailing guitar solos & TURN UP THE VOLUME!!!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: how do I go about bombing someone?*



truckinusa said:


> now I gotta think of a contest. I gotta think about which cigars and I'll post some pics by friday and the rules, but less than 50 posts sounds good.


Here's an idea for a contest:

How many miles will you go this week.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: how do I go about bombing someone?*



RHNewfie said:


> Here's an idea for a contest:
> 
> How many miles will you go this week.


:tpd:neat idea:tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

WTG! Watch out BOTL.


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

very nice hit indeed


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Very nice! A very deserving and helpful SOTL!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Geez... talk about FLATTENED!!!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Where's everything at? Booker, you still got it?


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Eric ROCKS!......Literally

MCS


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Nice hit on a really cool chick!:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

I would just like to point out that my first CS bombing style package has been launched to a member of the group. Just in case spies are reading the board I will say with certain certainty that this "bomb" does not include any of the following items:

Q-Tips
Nail Polish Remover
Tin Foil
Naked Pictures of me
Lisa Loeb CD's
Mole Traps
Chocolate Covered Frozen Bananas

The obligatory funny bomb picture has been inserted below:










I'm sorry, this appears to be a picture of a mountain goat instead of some sort of missile launching. I like mountain goats so let's pretend it's what it's supposed to be.

0307 0020 0004 0037 8222

MCS


----------



## hockeydad

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

That goat might hurt someone. I remember them from my days in the Rockies, they'll eat anything. Good job MCS. :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

Careful where you aim your goat... darn thing might go off! :r

MCS... thanks for the laugh!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

That thing will launch you...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

nice hit on a very nice person enjoy the package


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

Whoohoo a "Silly Bomb"!!


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*



Major Captain Silly said:


> I would just like to point out that my first CS bombing style package has been launched to a member of the group. Just in case spies are reading the board I will say with certain certainty that this "bomb" does not include any of the following items:
> 
> Q-Tips
> Nail Polish Remover
> Tin Foil
> Naked Pictures of me
> Lisa Loeb CD's
> Mole Traps
> Chocolate Covered Frozen Bananas
> 
> The obligatory funny bomb picture has been inserted below:
> 
> I'm sorry, this appears to be a picture of a mountain goat instead of some sort of missile launching. *I like mountain goats* so let's pretend it's what it's supposed to be.
> 
> 0307 0020 0004 0037 8222
> 
> MCS


I hope PITA does not see that. I guess it is legal in some states.:r
Someone should be scared.


----------



## bazookajoe

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

Congrats on your first bombing run!


----------



## booboo

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

great pic for the post. thanks a tons for the laugh. look out below!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

Congrats on the first.


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

Go get 'em :tu


----------



## macms

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

If that goat gets near a gorilla in heat... we may have a new mascot!

:r:r

Go get'em goat ranger...


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

Alright!!!!!! he could do some damage.:r


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

That is a NICE hit!!!! WTG!!!:tu


----------



## JCK

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Fred, that's awesome... Go get em !


----------



## field

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Great hit! Looks like the beta testing worked pretty well. Splinter factions could be springing up across the country even as we speak.... Hmmmmm....:ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

And I just ran out of Q-tips.

Congrats on your first bomb there.


----------



## Dirty Dee

*Re: Rookie bombardier*



macms said:


> hmmm.... Houston, we have a problem.
> 
> I have discovered the first bug. It seems I can acquire the targets, but I am unable to obtain addresses because of my newness. This is my solution to overcome this oversight.
> 
> The first person to PM me there address who has posted in this thread prior to this post will be my victim...err, beta tester. Or the early bird gets the shaft, worm, bomb, disability, whatever. :ss


Oh, but there are ways around this. You just need to utilize the proper intell.


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Rookie bombardier*

Nice beta bomb :gn


----------



## Dirty Dee

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

Way 2 go!

Beware of the GOAT!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*



Golfman said:


> Nice hit!
> 
> some of those smokes are pretty strong... Would probably knock a guy like me off his rocker... If those are your go to smokes... man thats bad ass..


:r I don't like them as strong as Frank does but I was smoking a Gran Habano #3 when I posted that. They are yummy!! The #5's are too strong but I like the taste of the #3's. Torano's I think have a very subtle strength to them .. I can handle the strength if it's got some sweetness to it as well. I smoke the Peterson's on a semi-regular basis and just love the Perdomo's.. haven't had the Mistakes yet but looking forward to trying it.

First think I did Eric was put the music on my MP3 player. You certainly hit on some favorites there (Van Morrison, Eric Clapton.. forgot how much I like the Doobie Brothers) and some I never heard of and really enjoyed listening to. Thank you again!!!


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

This Bomb was Born to be Baaaaaaad!:r


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

:r...

I do enjoy a good mountain goat.


----------



## BigJon

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*



schweiger_schmoke said:


> :r...
> 
> I do enjoy a good mountain goat.


TMI :r


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*



schweiger_schmoke said:


> :r...
> 
> I do enjoy a good mountain goat.


You dont happen to live on a farm do you??:r


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

You people are sick, sick, sick.

congrats on the bombing run, MCS.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Tony, incoming 0406 9953 3210 5805 0457. Enjoy.


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Tony, incoming 0406 9953 3210 5805 0457. Enjoy.


After this one lands I may have another package of smokes to send to the troops since I may need to make some room for this one, and clear out some others...:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

The jungle has been treating me quite well as of late,
and I seem to have accumulated a surplus of targets.

Well, figured it was about time for some payback:








Here's one of many more to come:
0103 8555 7490 2437 4856

By the way,
this one might hurt.
:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

MIGHT HURT!!!! Man, just don't bend over when it lands.:r:r


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

Have you no mercy? No compassion? So be it... let the carnage begin! :ss

Go get 'em, MarlboroMan.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

Ouch what is that thing? :hn


----------



## Kngof9ex

*INCOMING !!!*

0306 1070 0000 3815 5663
&
0306 1070 0000 3815 5649

an east coast state is in trouble


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: INCOMING !!!*

Bombs from NY, It going to get rough! :hn


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



68TriShield said:


> This is what we sent to Afganistan thanks to you guys!One to "The Tiki Hut" and one to "The Smoke Pit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 10 pounder and 12 pounder


Wow that's amazing! Great Job everyone! :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: INCOMING !!!*

Nice one!!
:tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: INCOMING !!!*

Hopefully this is going somewhere outside of NY :tu Lookout Eastern Seaboard!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: INCOMING !!!*

Newbie bomb !! :tu

Watch out..........:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: INCOMING !!!*

Newbie cluster bomb :r:tu


----------



## stevieray

*Re: INCOMING !!!*

:bx newbie bomb!!!! :bx


----------



## cman78

*Re: INCOMING !!!*

Uh Oh who was nice to him this time. People should really learn this guy means business.


----------



## field

*Re: My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

I think that might leave a mark! Nice one! :tu


----------



## JDO

*Re: My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

That looks deadly.


----------



## Tricker-cl

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

My first package is here, and wow is it nice. Thanks tidefan for the great cigars, of which I have tried none, but that will change soon!!! Here's to a great botl who has shown me how to be a proper member here and how to pkg my trades also.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

Go get 'em!!! :gn


----------



## nozero

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



Tidefan73 said:


> Nozero, your DC# is 0103 8555 7491 0690 6593.
> 
> Going out tomorrow morning!


Much thanks! I'm anxiously awaiting.
:tu


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



TRicker said:


> My first package is here, and wow is it nice. Thanks tidefan for the great cigars, of which I have tried none, but that will change soon!!! Here's to a great botl who has shown me how to be a proper member here and how to pkg my trades also.


You're very welcome! Watch that Edge...it'll bite ya!! :ss


----------



## dcyoung

*They done it again.....*

Well on my way out the door for work yesterday, I almost tripped on a couple packages sitting on my step... I quickly run inside to see its contents.....

Dragonman,Old Sailor, and Shaggy have sent me a little surprise.

I was between jobs and a little broke, and unfortunately had to drop out of the last Canadian trade round...so they just decided to BOMB me!!!!

Thank-you so much guys... It amazes me on a daily basis the generosity of the people on these boards...You don't find to many people like this in this day and age... Truly a great bunch of BOTL's

As my wife has the camera on vacation.. I have no pictures..I will do my best at naming the sticks

Partagas sp#2 
AF Gran Reserva x3
AF Anejo
RP Vint 1990
Trinidad Reyes
Indian Tabac x2
Partagas 1845
Montesino
Macanudo
Thomas Hinds
Padilla
Onyx x2
RP Edge
Elogio
Petrus

I'll try and get some pics if I can

Thanks again guys!!!!!

Collin


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: They done it again.....*

Wow what a hit! Enjoy those Collin

Nice hit for a bunch of SOB's! :tu


----------



## shaggy

*Re: They done it again.....*

haha.....dont tell me things or i will use them against you

enjoy collin


----------



## stormin

*Re: They done it again.....*

Great job guys! Very thoughtful and generous. :tu

Happy Smoking Collin.


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: They done it again.....*

Way to help a Gorilla out in a time of need!!! :tu


----------



## The Professor

*Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

Got home early from the office today to find a package sitting in the mailbox. Bruce (jovenhut) hit me with a mean package of CCs and NCs. Of course, I didn't realize that when I grabbed the box and started opening it up without really thinking first. As soon as I cracked the seal, I heard the ticking of the bomb and threw the box into the bomb disposal unit before it blew. Thankfully I only have a little bit of smoke damage ... I haven't secured my renter's insurance yet.

Once the smoke cleared, I found a note that reads, "Here's a little house warming party gift. Enjoy, Bruce." Enjoy I will, fine sir. Here's the damage. First, there's an 06 Hoyo Corona from our fair island -- love these cigars. Then there are four evil lookin' NCs *with age*: an 02 CohibaExtra Vigoroso Double Corona, an 02 HdM Excalibur Churchill, an 89 (that's right ... 1989) Upmann Robusto, and a really tasty looking 89 Hoyo Double Corona. Here's a bad cellphone pic of the cigars:

Thanks soooo much for the great gift, Bruce. One of these days, I'll find a cigar that knocks your socks off. It's my mission, you know ... and I haven't forgotten. 

~d.

:ss


----------



## havana_lover

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

good to know when people remeber.. enjoy those


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

Now that's the way to have a house warming... minus the shrapnel and mass destruction that is... :ss Congrats on the new place!


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Re: My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

Who in the world would deserve such devestation?


----------



## JCK

*Re: My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

That's one mean looking bomb.. go get em.


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

TAKE COVER!!! Man, I don't want to be ANYWHERE near that thing when it goes off!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

I bet the house is pretty hot now!:tu


----------



## ca21455

*Re: My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

Looks like you are well armed! The target has no chance for survival!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Tonight's the night for the 2nd Prize Drawing. Good luck, all.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

Damn Nice!!! Now go buy a new Mail Box :tu


----------



## ca21455

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

Great hit Bruce!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: They done it again.....*

Collin, we couldn't just sit there enjoying ourselves at the last herf, when you where in dire straights.....so....what you see is the culmination of deep thought....ok, 2 minutes worth at least of how can we help. Enjoy the bounty bro. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

Awesome welcome to your new home:bx, good thing ya installed that bomb disposal unit.:r:r


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Tonight's the night for the 2nd Prize Drawing. Good luck, all.


Sweet!! Come on baby, big money, big money.


----------



## Irons

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Your item was delivered at 11:22 AM on July 11, 2007 in ALDEN, NY 14004.

:tu


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Deuce said:


> Sweet!! Come on baby, big money, big money.


If you win this thing, you will be:bn. I should be the one who wins!


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

That bomb looks dangerous. o


----------



## Bullybreed

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



Savvy said:


> This is a really good idea, I kind of wish I hadn't done the NST now, but oh well. I think this is a great way to incorporate new people into the spirit of things here, and it also shows them how to package things for shipping. Good stuff.


Im in if thers still a slot avail..


----------



## jpa0741

*Now I have too move*

I come home from work a little early today to find that I need find a new place to live. There is a hole where my house use to be.

I don't know what I did to deserve this, but thanks so much WEEKENDSMOKER. What a wonderful and unsuspecting hit! My hats hats off to you my friend.

With that said you have not herd the last from me!:bx:bx










Thanks again, what a great BOTL

Regards, Jeff


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Now I have too move*

WOW!

As I heard one of the youth of today say... HOLY CRAPAMOLY!

What a hit!


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Now I have too move*

Damn! Nice hit! :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Now I have too move*

Talk about blitzing someone !!

Great looking hit there...:tu


----------



## jovenhut

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

Enjoy your new home! I hope you enjoy the smokes.

your a great BOTL

Bruce


----------



## King James

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

great welcome for the Doc!


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

Wouldn't want the dust to settle now would we. :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: My Way of Saying Thank You to a Very Generous CS Member*

Looks like a mighty big Thank You ! :tu


----------



## Fresh50

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

WOW SMACKED!!

Indian Tabac Boxer Maduro
CAO Gold Maduro - Corona Gorda
RP Vintage 1992 - Toro
RP Edge - Missle
Carlos Torano Virtuso - Crescendo

I think I got the sizes right...? Thanks so much for the warm welcome.
Although this was a mighty blow, this will not be the last of Fresh50!!:gn


----------



## lil_tyrant

*If you've been here less than two months and..*

I got my package today, and all I can say is wow. I've really been looking forward to trying some RP cigars. Once again I would like to thank tidefan73. Best be checking your mail in a few days now:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

The new place is broken in now.

Nice one Bruce !! :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: They done it again.....*

Those dam S.O.Bs !!!

Great stufff there...:tu


----------



## WeekendSmoker

*Re: Now I have too move*

well, it's all Ms. Floydp's fault - the keeper of the rolodex. You were the newest on the list so I had to nail you. I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused....
Rgds
WeekendSmoker
:ss


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Now I have too move*

Wow the bombs that are falling today are causing major damage:tu


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Now I have too move*

i like it....bomb the newest guy in the rolodex :r

enjoy


----------



## fordkustom

*Re: Now I have too move*

nice!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Now I have too move*

Nice hit! That is re-donc-u-lous!!! :ss


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

Doctor Professor gets the early smackdown!! Nice job Bruce!! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Now I have too move*

My oh my....great hit there.:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: They done it again.....*

You have some great friends and BOTLs there.Cheers to the SOBs!


----------



## fordkustom

*Re: They done it again.....*

wow that had to hurt


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: They done it again.....*

WTG Canadians!! The only thing missing is some backbacon :tu  ...and a beer...in a tree










What a generous bunch of guys!


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



Fresh50 said:


> WOW SMACKED!!
> 
> Indian Tabac Boxer Maduro
> CAO Gold Maduro - Corona Gorda
> RP Vintage 1992 - Toro
> RP Edge - Missle
> Carlos Torano Virtuso - Crescendo
> 
> I think I got the sizes right...? Thanks so much for the warm welcome.
> Although this was a mighty blow, this will not be the last of Fresh50!!:gn





lil_tyrant said:


> I got my package today, and all I can say is wow. I've really been looking forward to trying some RP cigars. Once again I would like to thank tidefan73. Best be checking your mail in a few days now:tu


Glad you guys like! Please enjoy and welcome to the jungle!!


----------



## bhudson57

*Re: Now I have too move*

That's one heck of a hit there! WTG Weekendsmoker!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*

Great housewarming gift.
:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: They done it again.....*



Aladdin Sane said:


> WTG Canadians!! The only thing missing is some backbacon :tu  ...and a beer...in a tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a generous bunch of guys!


Outstanding! Love Bob and Doug MacKenzie... :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Now I have too move*

That is just devastating.
:tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

And the winner is .............


----------



## MrBlack

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

got my package today...i cannot WAIT to try the CAO and the fuente...hell...I CAN'T WAIT TO TRY THEM ALL!!!! THANKS 68TriShield!!!


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: They done it again.....*

Enjoy the spoils Collin!!! :tu

:ss


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Newcigarz. Congrats, Tony. Please PM me your addy


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

#35 - Way to go newcigarz.....lucky #@*%!:c


----------



## bazookajoe

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Congrats Tony. :tu :ss


----------



## Irons

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

I had not read what we received (some what intentionally). Imagine my surpise when these 5 sticks showed up!!

I went to my local B&M to see what they had for humidors. I was able to pick up good quality hand made box for only $40. These boxes where "inherited" when he bought the store. As they haven't moved much, he has them on sale for 50-65% off! Now I have some thing decent to put this in.

Here is my "collection", picture link below. A BIG thank you to Tideman! As you can see my varitey is now increased significantly! I can't wait to try these

http://personal.ironsind.com/images/cigars/Picture4.jpg

Please forgive the quality. It's from a laptop webcam. My film Canon Rebel G doesn't print to the web quickly, .

Does this count for a trade, so that I may add positive feedback for you?


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



Irons said:


> Does this count for a trade, so that I may add positive feedback for you?


Not unless you send me ONE smoke for your feedback. Otherwise, consider it a bomb which we don't use trader ratings for.

Enjoy the smokes!!!


----------



## Irons

*Re: They done it again.....*

Congrats on recieving the bomb.

... mutters to self.. "Crazy Canadians"

:tu -- good job guys!


----------



## johern

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



Tidefan73 said:


> Ok my jungle brothers, although the three slots have been taken, I'll open it up for another three!
> 
> Same rules apply!!


If your generous offer still stands, I'd appreciate your consideration! I qualify, although earlier today I tried to post in the buy / trade section. I have not seen the post and notified one of the moderators regarding that, so to date I have not traded w/ anyone here at clubstogie. I'll PM you as well. Thanks.


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*



johern said:


> If your generous offer still stands, I'd appreciate your consideration! I qualify, although earlier today I tried to post in the buy / trade section. I have not seen the post and notified one of the moderators regarding that, so to date I have not traded w/ anyone here at clubstogie. I'll PM you as well. Thanks.


Closed for now. But check out the Newbie Sampler Trade and get on the list. You'll get some trades in and score some good smokes!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87445


----------



## sailchaser

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

I just got off a 14 hour day and wish I could have responded first .But if I can still think just a little right I qualify and I can send 1 back and be happy to doing so.It's sitting in the humidor ready for a new home.thanks for the great offer either way:ss


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Thanks to all the newbies that have responded to this offer. However, it is currently* closed*.

Please keep an eye out for something similar in the future.

For those that were picked up, ENJOY!!! :ss


----------



## drawfour

*Re: Now I have too move*

Damn! The carnage! I almost can't look, but I'm drawn to it for some reason.

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## dannyboy

*Re: Now I have too move*

Damn, that is one nice hit.:dr WTG weekendsmoker, enjoy the new smokes Jeff, you got some great ones there


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Very generous..
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: They done it again.....*

Wow, Anejos?!
Great hit!!
:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



MrBlack said:


> got my package today...i cannot WAIT to try the CAO and the fuente...hell...I CAN'T WAIT TO TRY THEM ALL!!!! THANKS 68TriShield!!!


Mac,I'm glad you got them OK.You need to give me a trader rating now and when i receive your end of the trade i will give you yours.If you need help doing that just ask someone


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



Bomber said:


> I guess i consitute. Im brand new here, never traded or recieved.


if thats still the case in a week when i get home,(20th) shoot me a PM...


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Newcigarz. Congrats, Tony. Please PM me your addy


Wow, I can't believe it! Thanks everyone!

PM sent!


----------



## field

*Re: Now I have too move*

After a hit like that, doesn't reallhy matter that the house is gone! Nice one!:ss


----------



## squid

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



newcigarz said:


> Wow, I can't believe it! Thanks everyone!
> 
> PM sent!


Woooo Hoooooo! Way to go Tony! Congrats to ya. :bl


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Way to go!:bl:bl


----------



## JCK

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Tony, congratulations !!!!


----------



## tech-ninja

*This was one Smokin bomb!*

My wife calls me and says "You got a box from a lawyer." I'm like what? What does a lawyer want with me?

Well, it seems like this is one of those "good" lawyer packages!

Eric (Smokin5) hooks me up with some great smokes and some great tunes as a thank you for the Blind Taste Challenge.

Thanks Eric!! The CD is great and I can't wait to light some of these bad boys up this weekend!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: This was one Smokin bomb!*

Nice hit!! Smokes and tunes!


----------



## cre8v1

*Re: This was one Smokin bomb!*

Great hit! Stewart love him some T-Pain! :r


----------



## auradefect

*Re: They done it again.....*

Very nice! :dr


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: This was one Smokin bomb!*

Wow... now THAT is one package I wouldn't mind getting from a lawyer. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: This was one Smokin bomb!*

Now lawyers are sending bombs, ya gotta like it.:r


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: This was one Smokin bomb!*

Dodged that bullet Stuart!:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Newcigarz sends me some........*










NEWCIGARZ

Oh Man !!! :dr

Thanks again Tony !! :tu

Nothing like coming home after a hard day at work and finding no house to relax in !!!

Dam you can realy hit hard. Thanks for the great selection of cigars. They will all perish in a good way !! :ss:ss


----------



## jpa0741

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Wow, very nice premium sticks!:tu


----------



## JCK

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Tony great hit on a great Brother.. Enjoy those cigars Richard !


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

If you don't want any of those,you can send them to me...:ss


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Glad you got them Richard, Thanks for all you do in the jungle!

Enjoy! :ss


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

wow thats some major bombage. Nice hit!


----------



## Kngof9ex

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

what did he do cut the monte and send the other half to someone else


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

oh man....those look tasty :dr


----------



## nein

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Nice Tony!


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

fantastic hit on a Gorilla of the Highest Order


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

I got a nice little package in today. Here's what took out my Apt:










Compliments of "A Donor"










This one from Greerzilla



















Not pictured was another bag conatining:

Padilla 1932, Lonsdale size
Edicion de Silvio DC from 02
SLR Lonsdale From 02

Can't say thank you enough to everyone who donated to the prize pool as well as sent packages to go overseas to the fighting B&SOTL. :tu Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## hova45

*so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

I would like to thank Aladdin Sane, CA21455, Golfman, and myself for this bomb that is about to crash at someones house.

On a side note I sent out another bomb

DC# 03060320000532962151
DC# 03060320000532962144


----------



## DBall

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Damn... that's a premium nuke. Gah!

:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

Things are going to get ugly around here...


----------



## King James

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

nice winnings Tony


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*



68TriShield said:


> Things are going to get ugly around here...


past couple of days around here, seems like gorillas are trying to render people homeless......

I LIKE IT!!! WTG! :tu


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

I think I know where this is going, and you picked a BOTL that will appreciate your thoughts at this time.


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

That just had to hurt!!


----------



## JCK

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

boy oh boy, looks like one devastating package. I hope that it doesn't not leave too much collateral damage !!

Way to go on the bombs !


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Now THAT is an epic smack-down!


----------



## havana_lover

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Great hit from one great BOTL to another...

enjoy those Richard


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Enjoy the smokes, Tony.


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*



68TriShield said:


> If you don't want any of those,you can send them to me...:ss


me too!!! me too!!! me too!!!


----------



## Kngof9ex

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

nice


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Also, you have 3 more shipments coming your way, Tony. Make sure to prepare some room in your humi


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Also, you have 3 more shipments coming your way, Tony. Make sure to prepare some room in your humi


Oh No!

Never get enough of that baby. :r every time.


----------



## cricky101

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

That's a monster! Awesome work on the group effort :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Two Tonys won this time! Woot Woot! Enjoy your smokes Tony!


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

I know a good landscaper. Looks like they're gonna need one.


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

Damn you guys aren't messing around!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Great target to lay a bomb on Tony....very cool! :tu

Enjoy the bounty, Richard!


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Great hit Tony. :tu :dr


----------



## mikeyj23

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Great hit Tony


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

That has got to be one of the *best five pack bombs I have ever seen*. That is one scrumptious selection... I am especially jealous of the stick on the far left. Tremendous bomb damage for its size... a real "smart bomb." :ss


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Wow, nice hit, Tony :tu


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

great hit on a great Brother:ss


----------



## chip

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Where is it now?


----------



## mastershogun

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Twill413 said:


> PMs will be sent shortly. Never thought I would win.


Sent out the prize today... i'm my haste I didn't put any kind of note in the package. :hn
enjoy


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Is it me???
Is it me???

:r Haven't heard that for a while. Sorry, shaggy, I can't help it.


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

This has got to be the longest pass of all time!


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

You guys don't pull any punches, do you?


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

Sweet  Gotta love group bombings!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I know where it _should_ be....


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

Way to gang up on somoene.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Great hit from a very generous BOTL.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: This was one Smokin bomb!*

:r I've felt that feeling before.
Great hit from a fantastic BOTL.
:tu


----------



## BigVito

*Re: This was one Smokin bomb!*

nice hit


----------



## hova45

*Re: This was one Smokin bomb!*

rally nice hit


----------



## hova45

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

I cant wait to see the look on his face.:r


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

Hmmm that does not look too friendly. WTG :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

They always say, the more the merrier !

Looks good guys.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: This was one Smokin bomb!*

Get a smokin there .....:tu

Nice looking cigars there....:ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*



68TriShield said:


> If you don't want any of those,you can send them to me...:ss





stevieray said:


> me too!!! me too!!! me too!!!


Stay away ..........the both of you .........:r:r:r

Come to Boston Boys........we can herf !!

Thanks again Tony !


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*



RPB67 said:


> Stay away ..........the both of you .........:r:r:r
> 
> Come to Boston Boys........we can herf !!
> 
> Thanks again Tony !


My Company has a Branch in Boston. Let me know when the next Boston Herf 
is! :tu


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Damn! Nice hit Tony! :tu


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*



newcigarz said:


> My Company has a Branch in Boston. Let me know when the next Boston Herf
> is! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

Thats gonna cause some major hurt, this is gonna be great.:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

Great hit ya got there Richard, enjoy when ya burn them.:ss


----------



## newcigarz

*West Coast Bomb Demolishes East Coast.*

Mark aka Marlboro Cigars thought it as a good Idea to pay me back for pushing him down the La Gloria Cubana SLope. He hit me with some great smokes that will be thoroughly enjoyed. I'm going to have to clear my calendar to smoke that Limitada Series "R".

Thanks Mark!

Click for Bigger pic!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: West Coast Bomb Demolishes East Coast.*

Very Nice
Looks very tasty

As for the Bohemeth....Let me know how the smoking went.
I was just bombed one myself.

Enjoy your Haul

B:ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: West Coast Bomb Demolishes East Coast.*

Good !!

Its about time you got some :bx.

You deserve it Tony....Nice one Mark,great hit.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: West Coast Bomb Demolishes East Coast.*

The Oliva Serie V and LGC Reserva Figurado look yummy. Excellent hit :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: West Coast Bomb Demolishes East Coast.*

Thats one big stick, enjoy those babies.:ss


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: West Coast Bomb Demolishes East Coast.*

Nice hit and interesting handwriting... tells a lot about a person, I think his means that he likes to hit people with explosives unexpectedly!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: West Coast Bomb Demolishes East Coast.*

Very nice hit and a great target! :gn

I'm digging the handwriting as well Mine tends to look more like a 3rd graders!

WTG Marlboro!! :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: West Coast Bomb Demolishes East Coast.*

Glad my bomb reached its target.
The Limitada is probably one of the best smokes in my humi right now
and those Regalias are no joke either.
:dr

Ever since you introduced me to the R#4s,
the La Gloria Cubanas have become one of my favorite brands.

Thank you, Tony:
for always introducing me to delicious cigars, 
helping me get great deals on boxes, 
making my wishes come true in the NC MAW,
and for all the generosity and effort that you put into CS.

In my opinion,
You deserve alot more than my little bomb.
:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: West Coast Bomb Demolishes East Coast.*

nice hit enjoy:ss


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Newcigarz sends me some........*

:dr:dr Nice 5'er


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

Is it even legal to gang up like that and cause some mass destruction?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Let me check my papers for the dc no. I sent it out around the 5th. 10am


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*



Tuxguy said:


> You dont happen to live on a farm do you??:r


Mountain goats tend to graze the mountains...

And no, I do not live on a mountainous farm. :tu


----------



## drawfour

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*



Tuxguy said:


> Is it even legal to gang up like that and cause some mass destruction?


It is not. Some gorillas on this forum think they're above the law, though.


----------



## hova45

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*

becarful where that goat lands...phew did you see the size of those horns:r


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## hova45

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

:r:ro


----------



## Addiction

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

Holy crap!!!! I can understand you may want to destroy a mans mailbox but thats going to take garden sheds three doors down from him. THE HORROR!!!!!


----------



## macms

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

You guys are the best! This is not a bomb. This is an unselfish act of caring! :tu


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Ahem.....Ummm.....Bomb?*



Cigarmark said:


> I hope PITA does not see that. I guess it is legal in some states.:r
> Someone should be scared.


This gave me a chuckle.
Which PITA (pain in the a$$) are you referrring to?
OH! You meant PETA - People Eating Tasty Animals. Gotcha.

Nice bomb, MCS.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> Newcigarz. Congrats, Tony. Please PM me your addy


Gratz to both Winners!!!!


----------



## dcyoung

*Re: They done it again.....*

Heres a picture...crappy cell phone, but that's all I have at the moment...

Also I forgot to mention the playing cards, fridge magnet, key chain, and the little bottles of crown, and grand marnier{I don't drink though) lol

Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## hova45

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

Well I can't wait to see the look on his face


----------



## Teninx

*Megaton from GAW*

Earlier, GAW messaged me to say that he appreciated my review of the Jose Seijas line and was motivated to buy it after hearing how much I liked it.
Making it very plain that this was a bomb, he sent me what HE says is a little Thank-You for introducing a new smoke.

Today in the mail I receive not one, or even three, but four Tatuaje 
Habanos VI Verocu Lado, along with an R&J LE Prominente tubo. Not only did the smokes come well packed, he included a water pillow in the zip-lock to insure that they wouldn't dry out!

If this is Jerry's idea of a little thank-you, I'm scared of him. He's a new gorilla who's only going to get more dangerous as time passes.


----------



## ramblinsmoke

*Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

So I learn that tzaddi grow and dries his own herbs. I PM him and and he says he will send me some of his _Rosemary Salt_ and _Chile Powder_. What a nice gesture. My package arrived and BAM!!

As I told him, I have a week's vacation to plan my retalliation. :tu


----------



## Lanthor

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

What a flippin' bastard. Dude, I wouldn't let that go unpunished either.


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: Megaton from GAW*

:tpd: That Jerry is one helluva brother!!Look out!:tu


----------



## cman78

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

Ah SNAP! looks :dr:dr


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

Looks Great, Nice extras! :ss


----------



## JCK

*Re: Megaton from GAW*

That is one heck of a hit.. enjoy those tats !


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Megaton from GAW*

Nice hit!


----------



## adsantos13

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

Tzaddi is an awesome BOTL and he hooked me up as well with some of his homemade herbs and spices. Let me say that they are awesomely flavorful. The chile powder and rosemary salt add an amazing dimension to anything you cook.

Enjoy!


----------



## kenstogie

*Re: He deserves it.*

I think I hear whistling.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: He deserves it.*

:r .


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

Looks like he got you good.

Real nice tag-a-longs there.


----------



## Mark THS

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

Tzaddi is one of the finest BOTL's that this board has. The absolute epitome of class around here. More than willing to help out, always on the prowl to bomb, and an overall friendly guy.

Everyone should give him a gigantic RG boost. Apprecation for him is never worn out :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

I'd say you got owned.....revenge is sweet :r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Megaton from GAW*

Nice hit:tujust don't let him talk to Kasr, or we're all in trouble.:r:r


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

Geez...Some people just cant be trusted!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: He deserves it.*



icehog3 said:


> Drop 'em like it's hot, Ken!! :bx


I just shot beer through my nose!


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Just moved in and already bombed!!!*



jovenhut said:


> Enjoy your new home! I hope you enjoy the smokes.
> 
> your a great BOTL
> 
> Bruce


You're too kind. I think I'll have to bust one of those 80s smokes out next. I'm betting a nice hoppy beer will go well with one. 

:al :ss

thanks again!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

Fantastic extras; great hit.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Megaton from GAW*

Nice hit!
:tu


----------



## DownUnder LLG

*A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

Thursday afternoon (sorry for the late post) brought an absolutely wonderful surprise from a person who I am proud and lucky enough to call a mate.
Included in this package were 10 awesome cigars, some great pipe baccy, which I am currently enjoy a bowl of in my meer pipe and a super funky lighter.

Joe, once again you have left me speachless. You really do know how to brighten the day of your fellow BOTLs. Thanks mate and please know that I will be working hard to repay your kindness... I think you know what I mean


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

Joe's sure knows how to get at Troopers cigars:r Enjoy the booty Aussie Aussie Aussie


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

oh my:dr:dr:dr


----------



## RPB67

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

Yup.

That is definatley a JoeD bomb !!!

Way over the top...........:tu


----------



## macms

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

Now that is what it means to "gift" a brother! Niiiice :tu


----------



## chip

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

Sweet hit. Joed hits with authority.


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Tony 0103 8555 7490 8035 6919
Tony 0103 8555 7490 9084 2679

Errr.....wait.....who's first. And uhhhh.......huhhhh.....Tony...what?

Twill your first.
newcigarz your #2.

These will go out tomorrow morning guys. Thanks again for donating.


----------



## DownUnder LLG

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*



68TriShield said:


> Joe's sure knows how to get at Troopers cigars:r Enjoy the booty Aussie Aussie Aussie


Oi Oi Oi


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

Super hit


----------



## SDmate

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

nice one mate!:tu
btw those lighters are the bomb


----------



## Stick

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

http://www.photodump.com/viewer/Stick/102_0639.html

Thanks 68TriShield, smoked the 858 tonight, very nice. Looking forward to trying the rest. Hope you're enjoying your vacation:ss


----------



## RenoB

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

WTG Joe!

I just got one of those lighters and it's the best I've owned


----------



## Moglman-cl

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

WTG Joe! As always, you show generosity and inpeccable targeting. Congrats Jason! This was to and from a couple of the best LLGs around.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

:dr:dr JoeD takes bombing to another level. :ss


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



SteveDMatt said:


> Tony 0103 8555 7490 8035 6919
> Tony 0103 8555 7490 9084 2679
> 
> Errr.....wait.....who's first. And uhhhh.......huhhhh.....Tony...what?
> 
> Twill your first.
> newcigarz your #2.
> 
> These will go out tomorrow morning guys. Thanks again for donating.


:r:r


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

wow~ nice hit! :tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Tony #2, that's you newcigarz ,

0306 0320 0005 6584 9351


----------



## tech-ninja

*Re: Single Ziploc group buy*

1. pnoon - 200 delivered
2. chip - 200 delivered
3. Blake Lockhart - 200 delivered
4. montecristo#2 - 200 delivered
5. svilleKid -200 0103 8555 7491 3562 4512
6. maddman - 200 delivered
7. catfish - 200 delivered
8. n3uka - 200 delivered
9. hurricane6 - 200 delivered
10. cigar_040 - 200 delivered
11. RPB67 - 200 delivered
12. syekick - 200 delivered
13. icehog3 - 200 delivered
14. SteveDMatt - 200 delivered
15. J6ppc - 200 delivered
16. Tristan - 200 0103 8555 7490 2028 1165
17. Blueface 300 0103 8555 7490 8319 5713
18. Eternal Rider - 200 delivered
19. bhudson57 - 200 delivered
20. ToddziLLa - 200 0103 8555 7491 2513 8753
21. Tech-ninja - 300 delivered
22. Zhadum - 200 delivered
23. Pete - 200 DC 0103 8555 7490 2957 9058
24. Mr.Maduro - 300 delivered
25. rdcross - 200 0103 8555 7491 0416 7231

Finally got them today! Thanks Jon!!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

Whenever I see one of Joe's bombs, I am always awed....and never suprised!

Joe, you are a great BOTL. Jason, nice to see you take the hit! :ss


----------



## pinoyman

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

Congrats Jason!
and a very nice hit Joe.:tu


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

Awesome Hit Joe..


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

That's a great lookin hit.:dr:tu:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



Stick said:


> http://www.photodump.com/viewer/Stick/102_0639.html
> 
> Thanks 68TriShield, smoked the 858 tonight, very nice. Looking forward to trying the rest. Hope you're enjoying your vacation:ss


Good good,the 858 is a old standby I look forward to your and Macs trade


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

Awesome hit there.


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Megaton from GAW*

Nice job Jerry, you are one first class BOTL, enjoy those sticks.


----------



## Unholy1

*Bombed by Jkim05*

The mail-lady had a special package for me today. It came courtsey of a great BOTL, Mr.Jkim05, thanks buddy! :tu

In it was included a set of stogies, among them were such names as Padron, Connecticut Condega, Famous Smoke shop's 3000, etc.

But, perhaps the most interesting part of this bomb was the included cigar accessory: The "Dri-damp." Id never even heard of it before, but apparently you can just stick it in the stogies and it reads for you and displays rather or not your stick is dry! :ss Wow, jkim must have seen me rambling on about how to know rather or not im smoking dry sticks...Well, this definetly fixed that problem! The perfect gift in my opinion.

No pics right now, because my brother is borrowing my camera. But, here is a google-clipped pic of the Dri-damp. 










Anyway, give this guy some well deserved RG! :bx


----------



## floydp

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

An everything but the kitchen sink bomb Jason!! Great lighter, great cutter, amazing selection of cigars and to top it off some fantastic pipe baccy. Congrats Jason. Your sumtin else Joe.


----------



## 12stones

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

I think Tom said it perfectly. "Always awed...never surprised." This is classic joed fashion, and is completely amazing. Excellent hit, Joe.


----------



## opus

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

Enjoy the bounty Jason. Not surprising coming from Joe.


----------



## Kimyounil

*Re: Bombed by Jkim05*

Nice hit Jeremy.


----------



## volfan

*Bombed by Boston_Dude05*

Well,

Ian decided to hit me up in retaliation for an MTV bomb I sent him a while back. Here is the considerable damage.

Party PCE
Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
AF Opus X xXx Power Ranger
JdN Antano 1970 Beli
VR Famosos

thanks a ton bro, but no retaliation goes un-re-retaliated against ..........so beware.

scottie


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Bombed by Boston_Dude05*

Dang, that sounds like a nice:bx.....enjoy those babies.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Bombed by Jkim05*

Looks like he gotcha good, great sounding :bx


----------



## havana_lover

*Re: Bombed by Boston_Dude05*

Ouch that had to have hurt.. Stick and move...


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Bombed by Jkim05*

Excellent tool there Jeremy...very cool!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Bombed by Boston_Dude05*

Bad boy,bad boy what you gonna do?


----------



## havana_lover

*Re: Bombed by Jkim05*

Another great hit, WTG!!!


----------



## macms

*Re: Bombed by Jkim05*

I like toys... gotta have this... Nice gift :tu


----------



## macms

*Re: Bombed by Boston_Dude05*

Have no mercy scottie... Nice hit! :ss


----------



## drawfour

*First bomb?*

OK, so I'm just curious. Who's the person who sent the first bomb to another BOTL on this forum? Does anyone remember? Who coined the term "bomb"? Or did this stuff all start on another forum and when this one was created, it just continued?


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Any word?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



KASR said:


> Any word?


Not from him but im rolling out of the bed now to check for that DC# give me a few. Were u able to see if any of the mods has a contact no for him? I really hope he's still here. Has he replied to any of the emails or pms.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

No reply to PM's. I don't have his email.


----------



## JCK

*Re: Bombed by Boston_Dude05*

Nice hit on an excellent Brother... Enjoy those smokes Scottie.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Bombed by Boston_Dude05*

Very nice! :tu


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

all i know is it isnt in canada.....so dont come here lookin for it booker

i hope this isnt what i fear it is


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: First bomb?*



drawfour said:


> OK, so I'm just curious. Who's the person who sent the first bomb to another BOTL on this forum? Does anyone remember? Who coined the term "bomb"? Or did this stuff all start on another forum and when this one was created, it just continued?


i don't know the history behind it but i know all the boards do it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



shaggy said:


> all i know is it isnt in canada.....so dont come here lookin for it booker
> 
> i hope this isnt what i fear it is


Lets hope not maybe it a case of vacation or something like that.
Im still searching through some work papers (because i sent if off while i was working) to see if i can find the DC and signature #'s. I have a recp # from the post office on my credit card acct and will see if they can track it from there monday morning. Another reason i use my credit card at the post office so ill always have another way of tracking packages. Lets contact the mod's and see what kind of contact info they may have for him.


----------



## avo_addict

*Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*

Yup, I am another victim of Ji's Cremosa Bomb 

He hit me hard with 2 cremosa flavored chupa chups from Korea (one didn't make it to the photo shoot) and 5 awesome smokes. See for yourself.

One of the surviving candy









Litto Gomez Diaz (I love LG)
Davidoff (the cello is yellow, looks nicely aged)
Tatuaje RC184 (I heard good things about this smoke)
Avo 22 (non-US version, smaller than the US version)
Padron 64 Exclusivo Maduro (my favorite Padron)









Ji, I can't thank you enough for this, way over the top. I can't bump you at this time (30 days limit), but I will do so when I can. Folks, please help me bump his RG.


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*

:r, nice hit


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*

Thats too funny, and a very nice hit from Ji :tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Bombed by Boston_Dude05*

Very nice hit on Mr. Scottie. Great job, Boston_Dude :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*



avo_addict said:


> Yup, I am another victim of Ji's Cremosa Bomb
> 
> Ji, I can't thank you enough for this, way over the top. I can't bump you at this time (30 days limit), but I will do so when I can. Folks, please help me bump his RG.


:tpd: Nice hit and I have to wait to bump him as well.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Bombed by Boston_Dude05*

Nice to see you getting slapped around there Scottie.

Enjoy the booty !! :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Bombed by Jkim05*



68TriShield said:


> Excellent tool there Jeremy...very cool!


:tpd:

Very unique and cool hit there. :tu


----------



## tedski

*Re: Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*

Yes, I also received a cremosa bomb today. Left sticky remnants all over my front porch. Luckily the other contents were still intact ...

A pair of european Avo 22's (my favorite cigar)
A delicious looking Davidoff panetela

Thanks Ji! :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*

That is wild.

Great hit there....nice looking......:ss....enjoy the booty ! :tu


----------



## Mikhail

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

yyumm Padron :dr in joy and nice hit joe


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*

And to think - I didn't want this bomb when I first heard of it.
Great hit.. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*

Nice hit :tu....Yup Ji is outta control, bombs flying everywhere.:r


----------



## LORD PUFFER

*Re: A Wonderful Joed Surprise*

Cabaiguan, very nice.


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Bombed by Jkim05*

Wow! That is neat!


----------



## nozero

*Re: Bombed by Jkim05*



macms said:


> I like toys... gotta have this... Nice gift :tu


There's a current auction on these at CBid, closes Jul 15, 10:09 PM EST. http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=468941 *Current Bid to Win: **$3.00*

Here's what they say about it.



> This tool allows you to monitor the moisture content of your cigars without the guesswork or the squeeze test. This calibrated device allows you to physically check the cigar without damaging it. The probe is inserted into the head of the cigar and the meter displays whether it is dry, wet or ready to smoke.
> 
> Powered by one AAA battery (not included).
> 
> MSRP: $40.00


If anybody has one and would like to comment on their level of satisfaction it would be appreciated.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Bombed by Boston_Dude05*

Some top shelf smokes there Ian....way to throw that bomb under Scottie's humidor! :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*

An AVO for an avo addict! Too cool!! :tu

Ji IS outta control! :r


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*

Ji has been beating people down since his return. Great hit.


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Bombed by Boston_Dude05*

Hope you enjoy the sticks!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Bombed by Boston_Dude05*

nice hit:tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*

Nice Cremosas! Very solid set of sticks.


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

Believe me, Bryan had it coming as did Andre and Mark and so many more of you out there. They deserve what they got and better. :tu

Look Andre, I printed out little labels instead of post-its.

Nice photos Bryan!

There's more where that came from.

-Richard


----------



## schweiger_schmoke

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

Boom.

Let us know how those spices are.


----------



## hova45

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

whatt a bastage


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

LOL, bombed you in the process. :tu


----------



## nozero

*Re: Can't people just do what they say they'll do?*

If everybody did "what they say they'll do" in *that* manner, the world would be a far better place...
:dr


----------



## JCK

*Re: Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*

Jim, Ted... I'm glad you received your smokes and Cremosas well !! Enjoy them !


----------



## hova45

*Re: so me and a couple of the BOTL's on the board did a little colabo*

So I wonder if the unsuspecting bombeees got there packages


----------



## hova45

*Re: Another Khubli's Cremosa Victim*

that is one sweet bomb


----------



## BigVito

*Brewers herf Bomber*

I'm not one to write "crafty" descriptions.

Shortly after arriving at the Ryan Rd. park and bomb, Tom and Than pull up.
We are all standing around discussing our next move When Tom calls me over to the other side of his truck. I'm thinking he needs help with something heavy. :hn
I should have known something was up. He pulls out this huge box hands it too me









After the blast I saw 5 very delicious cigars 4 which made it home with me. A hat a t shirt a sweatshirt and a truly badass mug All with the Palentine Police logo on it. :tu Tom, Thank you for a excellent bomb. I will wear them with honor!!

On a side note my dumbass forgot about the hat yesterday while the sun baked my head.  Thanks again brother!!!


----------



## Sir Tony

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

Nice hit Tom!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

Awesome hit from one super BOTL to another, ya gotta like it.:tu:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

A little payback, eh?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

Very nice hit.:tu


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

great hit brotha


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

:bx:bx Nice one Tom..

And without getting out of the car.............:tu

:gn:gn Way to get'em and get'em good.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

Great hit Tom! :tu


----------



## volfan

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

Tom is aces around here and this is just another example of why.........WTG Tom and enjoy the bomb BigVito.

scottie


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

hehe, driveby bombing :mn


----------



## Unholy1

*Re: Bombed by Jkim05*



nozero said:


> There's a current auction on these at CBid, closes Jul 15, 10:09 PM EST. http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=468941 *Current Bid to Win: **$3.00*
> 
> Here's what they say about it.
> 
> If anybody has one and would like to comment on their level of satisfaction it would be appreciated.


Only bad thing I have found so far: Dont stick them in cigars that are VERY dry, because they will crack the roll.


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Bombed by Jkim05*

Interesting tool. Does it work? I usually just use my fingers to check whether they are ready. If it feels too spongy then no. It ought to feel slightly spongy and at the same time have a little bit of a "crackle" to them.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

Need to add the Bombay Sapphire Gin:dr:dr


----------



## tech-ninja

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

very nice! great hit!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

When it comes to BOTLs,suicide strikes are acceptable tactics.Pure gallantry Tom!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*

Nothing is too good for the man who keeps my feet cool! :tu

"Over??....Nothing is over until we say it's over!! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?....."


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*



icehog3 said:


> Nothing is too good for the man who keeps my feet cool! :tu
> 
> "Over??....Nothing is over until we say it's over!! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?....."


:r who said it was over.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*



BigVito said:


> :r who said it was over.


"You talkin' to me? Are you talkin' to me?" :r


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Brewers herf Bomber*



icehog3 said:


> "You talkin' to me? Are you talkin' to me?" :r


yeah, I'm talking to you Travis :r:r After I take out another post I'm preparing it. for the next post. :u


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Got Mr. Lee's package AKA mastershogun if I am not mistaken. Got it yesterday before I ran out the door to go to the MoB Herf. Can't post pics because my computer is in the shop, so I am stealing a roomies comp. Five awesome smokes:

Tabacalera Perdomo Estate Seleccion Torp
Peterson Gran Reserve 
Something Unbanded?
PLPC with over a years humi time
Punch Punch That smells fricking awesome. Think he would like to hang out with the rest of his family in my humi.

Thanks so much for the selection, I will smoke them all and enjoy them.


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Anybody have a spare mailbox? Because mine is gone!!!!*

So i arrived home yesterday from a little R&R in Destin, Fl to find the smoldering remains of what once was my mailbox BLOWN TO PIECES!!!

First up is that sneaky bastage we all know as Kenny (txdyna65). He tried to bomb me a while back and messed up my addy so it got sent back to his house. So i get a PM saying that he passed his wish to me in the MAW/PIF and that i was up. (Which was such a nice gesture and very unexpected by me) So i go and make my wish and had some things granted by a very generous BOTL (BigJon). I was happier than a kid in a candy store. But that's not all what does kenny do? BOMBS ME FROM MY WISHLIST!!!!!









Thanks Kenny!!!

Next up is my Bayou Brutha - from - anotha - Mutha, Jimmeh (Boonedoggle). Apparently He didn't like me picking on him with some flavor from my neck of the woods, so he decided to retaliate with 5 great looking sticks that i've never tried yet. What's funny is I bought a La Vieja Habana to try a while back but gifted it to someone to smoke that night. 









Thanks Jimmeh!!!

Help out these two fine brothers' RG!!!


----------



## yayson

*Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Nothing to do with a bomb pass or split but it seems to be where this sort of thing usually ends up... received my contest winnings from the Photoshop post icon thing today, not a bad haul!

Not bad considering I wasn't even aware it was a contest!  I was very happy to be able to help and this is some icing on the cake.

Thanks to whatever crew put this package together, I know PDS sent it, much thanks to all!


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

The jungle is full of surprises. 
More proof that when you invest your time and energy in CS, the rewards come in many ways.


----------



## clampdown

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Congrats on the win and the haul


----------



## garilla

*Re: Anybody have a spare mailbox? Because mine is gone!!!!*



jmcrawf1 said:


> So i arrived home yesterday from a little R&R in Destin, Fl to find the smoldering remains of what once was my mailbox BLOWN TO PIECES!!!
> 
> First up is that sneaky bastage we all know as Kenny (txdyna65). He tried to bomb me a while back and messed up my addy so it got sent back to his house. So i get a PM saying that he passed his wish to me in the MAW/PIF and that i was up. (Which was such a nice gesture and very unexpected by me) So i go and make my wish and had some things granted by a very generous BOTL (BigJon). I was happier than a kid in a candy store. But that's not all what does kenny do? BOMBS ME FROM MY WISHLIST!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kenny!!!


Odd, never seen Rocky Patel OWR wrapped like a ghost (tissue) before. Was the previous owner worried those smokes might impart a certain jealously in the humi? Hmmm... :ss

- Garilla


----------



## JCK

*Re: Anybody have a spare mailbox? Because mine is gone!!!!*

What an excellent hit from 2 fantastic BOTL. Way to go Kenny and Jimmy...

Enjoy those sticks !


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Anybody have a spare mailbox? Because mine is gone!!!!*

Nice hits Kenny and Jimmeh! :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

HOLY CRAP!!!!! That's both shenanigans AND buffooonery!:tu:ss


----------



## JaKaAch

*Boonedoggle bombs my porch..Chair is a direct hit.*

I have a few days off so I thought I would boost my cigar per week average a little. I smoke 4 or 5 a week, but I got to looking at all the cigars I've accumulated over the last couple months and decided to smoke a couple a day while off work.
Well about 11 this morning I see a CAO Criollo on the top row in the humi and decide to give it a try. I go out on the porch sit in my chair and fire it up. I got it going sit it in the ash tray and let the burn get going. I then had to go inside for a couple minutes and when I come back out*...BOOM...*My chair gets blown up..
The mail showed up while I was inside and the mailman left the bomb on my chair. Jimmeh almost blew my a$$ off. Luckily the chair was all that was damaged.
Thanks Jimmy. Nice surprise bomb there from a great BOTL:tu

A Camacho, Gurkha Fuerte, REO, La Vieja Habana, and a Indios..
They all look great.


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: Boonedoggle bombs my porch..Chair is a direct hit.*

Very nice hit!


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Boonedoggle bombs my porch..Chair is a direct hit.*

Very nice hit Jimmeh! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Congrats, and nice job on the icons.:tu Enjoy that insane lootage!


----------



## nozero

*Re: Boonedoggle bombs my porch..Chair is a direct hit.*

:bx

Sweet punch!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Congrats!


----------



## JCK

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Nice winnings ! Congratulations.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Boonedoggle bombs my porch..Chair is a direct hit.*

:r great hit, did he send the gorilla too?


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Boonedoggle bombs my porch..Chair is a direct hit.*

Wow... close call. Guess you never know when your number will be up. Just think... if you hadn't gone back inside? Makes you shiver a little, huh? :ss


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Anybody have a spare mailbox? Because mine is gone!!!!*

Super hits!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Anybody have a spare mailbox? Because mine is gone!!!!*

Nicely done... you will enjoy those for some time to come. Beautiful smokes... thanks for the pics! :ss


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Twill413 said:


> Got Mr. Lee's package AKA mastershogun if I am not mistaken. Got it yesterday before I ran out the door to go to the MoB Herf. Can't post pics because my computer is in the shop, so I am stealing a roomies comp. Five awesome smokes:
> 
> Tabacalera Perdomo Estate Seleccion Torp
> Peterson Gran Reserve
> Something Unbanded?
> PLPC with over a years humi time
> Punch Punch That smells fricking awesome. Think he would like to hang out with the rest of his family in my humi.
> 
> Thanks so much for the selection, I will smoke them all and enjoy them.


Very nice prize additions, Hoon. Thank you. Enjoy them, Tony.


----------



## cman78

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Congrats. I was rooting for ya.


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Yep, nice package there!

Your work on the icon thing is pretty impressive too, WTG!


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Congrats.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Congrats on the win !

That is one great prize winning package there....:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Anybody have a spare mailbox? Because mine is gone!!!!*

Looks like you were tagged. :ss

Kenny and Jimmeh both did an over the top hit as usual.

Nice hit ......... :tu


----------



## Papichulo

*911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

When a guy is down in his luck with medical issues that popped up out of the blue I found I could count on my CS Gorilla brothers. A truly wonderful and flawless execution of a multi-sortie bomb by four brothers: CA21455 AKA John, Aladdinsane AKA Dennis, Golfman AKA Seth, and Hova45 AKA Joey. They hit this hurt monkey with 25 SCUD Missiles. I knocked over and my family around the world felt it. It was just two weeks ago when Papajohn hit me for the same reason. You guys are awesome:tu

This is what they hit me with:

Hova hit me with a 
PL PC 
Oliva Serie G 
Indian Tabac Maduro Toro
Coronado by La Flor Corona Gordo

CA21455 hit me with:
RP Olde World Reserve Toro
La Flor de Dominicana Double Liegero Double Corona 
RP Edge
Don Pepin Purple Label
Don Diego Anniversario
Padron Double Robusto 
La Gloria Cubana Toro Natural
La Gloria Cubana Serie R #4
RP Sun Grown Robusto
Carlos Torano

Golfman hit me with:
Legends Orange Label
AF Sungrown
Punch Petite Corona
Oliva Serie G Robusto

Aladdin Sane hit me with:
El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Oscuro (I smoke these daily)
RP Vintage 92 Toro
Gran Habano Habano #3 Torpedo
AF Chateau Maduro
El Rey Del Mundo Rothchilde (You probably would not think I would know that one)

It is strange how things happen in life. One day I am on top of the world and all of sudden hit with two different medical issues. I think I solved one of the problems last week and I will have to wait a few more weeks for the prognosis of the life altering problem I am dealing with. Thanks for all the support guys! :u


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

Here is a pic of the ransom note!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Boonedoggle bombs my porch..Chair is a direct hit.*

Great suprise for sure.

Nice looking hit there..........be careful the Gorilla looks hungry...:r


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

Pure generosity by the gorillas around here!!

Enjoy them fine smokes!!


----------



## JCK

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

What a fantastic hit.. !!!! It's well deserved Brent.

Great hit Gorillas !


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

I just realized I should have posted on the bomb forum. Ooops!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

Looks like they own you now.

Great job gentleman........excellent strategic hit there....:tu


----------



## pnoon

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*



Papichulo said:


> I just realized I should have posted on the bomb forum. Ooops!


I moved it. Looks like you got some smoking ahead of you. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*



pnoon said:


> I moved it. Looks like you got some smoking ahead of you. :tu


Thank you sir:tu And yes I do have some smoking to do!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

After a hit like that, no ambulance in the world could assemble all the pieces. :r

Hope your health issues are resolved quickly and you have good news. At least you have a ton of great smokes (and good friends) to keep you company in the mean time. Take care, and God bless you, man. :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

That looks like a timed attack.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Boonedoggle bombs my porch..Chair is a direct hit.*

That Drew Estate is a very nice cigar.
Great hit.
:tu


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*



Papichulo said:


> Thank you sir:tu And yes I do have some smoking to do!


Heavy hit there Brent...bigger than the one we took in the Au Shau Valley in 68.

papajohn
(Recondo's still rule but Club Stogie folks walk a mean ass slack)


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

nice to know I guessed the right guy they were sending the ordnance to.
You could deserve a few nice smokes and some destressing time.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

Excellent work guys


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*



papajohn67 said:


> Heavy hit there Brent...bigger than the one we took in the Au Shau Valley in 68.
> 
> papajohn
> (Recondo's still rule but Club Stogie folks walk a mean ass slack)


Yeah, it was big! But what you experienced out there is nothing to compare to.:u

I better get ready for some smoking:ss

As smoking joe said I still have to pick up the pieces!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Anybody have a spare mailbox? Because mine is gone!!!!*

That La Aurora looks extra tasty.
Great hits.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Congrats on the winnings.
That's alot of smoking.
:tu


----------



## macms

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Outstanding gift! Thanks for your contributions to CS. :tu

Nice PS chops to.


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Boonedoggle bombs my porch..Chair is a direct hit.*



BigVito said:


> :r great hit, did he send the gorilla too?


No thats my gorilla.
Hes a crazy little ape, usually sitting on my computer desk. Some times he guards the humidors.:mn


----------



## icehog3

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

A well deserved, well timed cluster of bombs....Nice going guys. :tu

Brent, hope this is just the beginning of everything starting to go your way.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Boonedoggle bombs my porch..Chair is a direct hit.*



JaKaAch said:


> No thats my gorilla.
> Hes a crazy little ape, usually sitting on my computer desk. Some times he guards the humidors.:mn


I bet when your gone he sneaks out a cigar for testing.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Boonedoggle bombs my porch..Chair is a direct hit.*

Great :bx there, I'd watch that little guy, looks like he's got his eye on those sticks.:r


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Boonedoggle bombs my porch..Chair is a direct hit.*



Old Sailor said:


> Great :bx there, I'd watch that little guy, looks like he's got his eye on those sticks.:r


:r kinda has the "who me?" look


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

That is a wonderful hit by a very FINE group of gorilla's, enjoy those and keep your chin up as things will turn out fine.:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Anybody have a spare mailbox? Because mine is gone!!!!*

That's the way ta hitem Kenny and Jimmy..., well done.:ss


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*



Papichulo said:


> Yeah, it was big! But what you experienced out there is nothing to compare to.:u
> 
> I better get ready for some smoking:ss
> 
> As smoking joe said I still have to pick up the pieces!


Hey Brent

All you need now is some C's, a couple bottles of 33 (tiger piss) and you would really be living. :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

Brent, so sorry to hear you are having some health issues. Best wishes for a positive outcome and complete recovery. BTW, those monkeys must have saw a copy of the "shock and awe" battle plan huh?


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Well done, congrats and enjoy.:dr:tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*



Fishbeadtwo said:


> Brent, so sorry to hear you are having some health issues. Best wishes for a positive outcome and complete recovery. BTW, those monkeys must have saw a copy of the "shock and awe" battle plan huh?


 I can't wait to visit you and PapaJohn up there again! I just need some " Tiger Piss":tu:r


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Guys I am FLoored! I got two Boxes today which contained my Winnings for the 
Lottery for the Troops Contest. One box was from avo_addict, It contained cigars from avo_addict, 68TriShield, Greerzilla, and a donor. The other box was from SteveDmatt who sent his addition seperate.

All i can say is WOW! 
I also have to apologize. I had taken pictures of all the cigars with the BOTLS who donated them and some how the photos got deleted.
I went back and took another round of pictures but the smokes are not organized. (except for Dave's as they were grouped together in my Humi).
Also I know from a PM that Steve's Fonseca is from '96. The Boli is from avo_addict. And Greerzilla sent me some of my favorite smokes.
Thanks Guys!

I'll let the pictures do the rest of the talking.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*


































Thank-you so Much!


----------



## hova45

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

those are some awesome winnings


----------



## hova45

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

well what can I say I have a lot of love in me and so does my battalion, Brent you are a great gorilla and much appreciated in these parts, I might be new to CS but I feel at home here and when I hear of anyone hurting it bring me back to my grandparents who raised me and how they passed on. I have to say that if I were here at the time I would have received the same treatment brother. I say do unto others as you want others to do unto you and being the man that I am I just had to hit you as hard as I could (with some help to make it hurt a bit more). Thanks to all who helped me out with this colabo and enjoy those smokes.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*



hova45 said:


> well what can I say I have a lot of love in me and so does my battalion, Brent you are a great gorilla and much appreciated in these parts, I might be new to CS but I feel at home here and when I hear of anyone hurting it bring me back to my grandparents who raised me and how they passed on. I have to say that if I were here at the time I would have received the same treatment brother. I say do unto others as you want others to do unto you and being the man that I am I just had to hit you as hard as I could (with some help to make it hurt a bit more). Thanks to all who helped me out with this colabo and enjoy those smokes.


Joey, you are a true BOTL, honorable man and my new friend:u


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

:tu:tu:tu:dr


----------



## hova45

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tu:tu:tu:dr


Detroit when you come to new york I think we can do a littler herf let me know as you know I am babysitting but can spare a few hours in between...


----------



## hova45

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*



Papichulo said:


> Joey, you are a true BOTL, honorable man and my new friend:u


You are a true botl also and am glad to have a new friend also


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

Excellent :tu


----------



## Golfman

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

Well, Hope you enjoy them... I am pretty sure you will soon be enjoying them in good health... Take it easy Brent


----------



## catfish

*I got nuked*

When I got home from work and looked at the mail I couln't believe what I saw. I recieved a package from ken stogie that weighed about 30 lbs. Holy cow I'm still in shock and my wife is still hiding in the closet. Here is a list of the dammages:

Cuban Parejo
K. Hansotia signature '101'
K. Hansotia x3 tripple ligero
K. Hansotia gold
Rocky Patel Vintage '92
Padilla Hybrid
El Rico Habano
Indian Tobac Super Fuerte
Indian Tobac Cuban Corojo Warrior
Perdomo La Tradicion
Sancho Panza "Extra-Fuerte"
Padron 3000
Hoyo de Monterrey Rothschild

I could hardly lift the box.




























Thanks ken


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: I got nuked*

Thats a big bomb there. :dr I bet that left a crater..
Nice shot Ken.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*



Golfman said:


> Well, Hope you enjoy them... I am pretty sure you will soon be enjoying them in good health... Take it easy Brent


As you guys slowly roll into the thread... I really appreciate what you did:tu It was truly uplifting! Thank you my friend.


----------



## Unholy1

*Re: Bombed by Jkim05*



Boston_Dude05 said:


> Interesting tool. Does it work? I usually just use my fingers to check whether they are ready. If it feels too spongy then no. It ought to feel slightly spongy and at the same time have a little bit of a "crackle" to them.


Really a crackle? If I get crackle I pretty much say too dry. 2 cents.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Enjoy them, Tony #2. I hope you have enough room in your humi


----------



## cricky101

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

Great work you guys! I loves me a coordinated bombin' :tu


----------



## cricky101

*Re: I got nuked*

Awesome bomb. There are some great smokes in that bunch.


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: I got nuked*

you got smacked good


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

Great hit! I wish you blessings during this time. I pray for the best. :tu


----------



## drawfour

*Blasted!*

I come home from work after an uneventful day. Nothing major was going on at work. So of course, I was in a relaxed state, not being really cautious.

I pull onto my street, stop at the mailbox, and expect to see a few bills and some spam -- the usual.

The damn mailbox was rigged to explode! I hardly got the door opened, and I was blasted straight back, into the neighbors house, and through their wall! I landed on the sofa with a bewildered neighbor saying "Oh my God, are you all right?!?!"

When I finally brushed off all the drywall, I went back to that mailbox to figure out what the hell it was. Musta been some kids playing with pipe bombs. But there was a nice package sitting in there, acting all innocent. It was from WeekendSmoker.

Here's what he bombed me with:
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2621197830098581623NRAppb

The Padrons...
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2622158790098581623xzsvvU

And a special one of the Padron 1926...
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2397991570098581623JEzcjF]

Many thanks, Vince! :ss

(BTW, what are the two unbranded stogies?)


----------



## Infin1ty

*Re: Blasted!*

Very nice bomb! They all look very tasty!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: I got nuked*

Great bomb on a great target Ken!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



avo_addict said:


> I hope you have enough room in your humi


Just Barely! 
One of the Padilla Miamis wouldn't play nice with the others so I smoked him last night! :r

Thanks again to all who contributed to the prizes, and more importantly to the 
troops! :u


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: I got nuked*

Great hit! Enjoy! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Blasted!*

Mmmmm Padrons! NIce hit! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

A true team effort! Nice hit! :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Bombed by Jkim05*

Nice hit.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: I got nuked*

Nice hit..
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Blasted!*

Padrons are always good,
but even better in numbers.
:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Blasted!*

Looks like a very tasty hit there.

Nice looking cigars there...........:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: I got nuked*

Thats a great selection there.

Nice hit Ken ....:tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: I got nuked*

Great hit on a very generous botl :bl :tu


----------



## Dirty Dee

*Re: I got nuked*

Great hit!

Nothing like getting nuked from a BOTL :ss


----------



## Dirty Dee

*Re: Blasted!*

Now that's a nice bomb.

There is so many Padrons that they must've been thrown in for packing material.


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Blasted!*

very nice hit :tu enjoy those smokes


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Blasted!*

Wow! A delicious hit there!:dr


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Blasted!*

Very Nice!!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: I got nuked*

Wow! Super Bomb!


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: I got nuked*

Nice hit....enjoy them!


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: Blasted!*

Awesome hit. Those Padrons look :dr :dr Enjoy them!


----------



## clampdown

*Re: I got nuked*

Nice hit, enjoy those guys.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: I got nuked*

Wow! Nice!

MCS


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

SteveDMatt made another nice contribution to my humidor. Still can't take pictures but some are similar to what Tony #2 got:

'96 Fonseca Cosacos
Padilla Miami Torp
Oliva Serie O perfecto
RP Vintage 92
Tatuaje Havana VI PC

Thanks so much. The Tat is possibly my favorite blend, and I have never had a Fonseca with that much age. I am humbled by your generosity.


----------



## White97Jimmy

*Re: Photoshop Contest Winnings (PICS)*

There are not actually that many cigars...they are just photoshopped!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: I got nuked*

Awesome lookin bomb ya got hit with.:dr:ss:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Blasted!*

Wow, great lookin hit, enjoy those Paddies.:tu:tu


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Box arrived yesterday :ss

Puts and takes coming up on the morrow..........


----------



## hova45

*Re: I got nuked*

he must have launched from a destroyer


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Quint said:


> Box arrived yesterday :ss
> 
> Puts and takes coming up on the morrow..........


You've got the pass?!?!? I was starting to worry - cuz by the list, there is one person in front of you and they never chimed in. How bizarre!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Hmmm...

Odd, but at least it worked out.


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

yep Iz guts it..........let me see if I can figure out this bazaar,mystical, and crazy phenomenonememanonomem....ma


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

that certainly is queer.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Our boxpass must have slipped into a postal temporal vortex...bending time and space and crossing over into parallel dimensions......or something like that....


----------



## Dux

*Re: I got nuked*

Wow Nice Hit :bx


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

__________________________________________________


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Quint said:


> __________________________________________________


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Kngof9ex

*Re: Blasted!*

nice hit, you can never go wrong with padrons

Dan


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Glad you guys enjoy the selection. I love those Tats myself, as well as the Padilla Miami. Hell, I love em all. The Fonsecas ain't too bad either.

Just glad to be a part of the contributions. Congratulations on the wins Tonys.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

whew....glad it surfaced

but we still need pics :r


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Great price additions, Steve :tu


----------



## kenstogie

*Re: He deserves it.*

Heres the deal, he gave me a great cigar I bomb him, he sends me 4 truly AWESOME cigars so I have to retaliate right? So I did, the bomb landed, detonated and took no prisoners.

I quote....

"There is no way that I can express to you how blown away I am from your gift."

"I would like to call a truce before someone looses an eye. Thanks again."

I hope he enjoys them!!

Watch out because I feel like bombing another deserving BOTL.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: He deserves it.*



kenstogie said:


> Heres the deal, he gave me a great cigar I bomb him, he sends me 4 truly AWESOME cigars so I have to retaliate right? So I did the bomb land, detonated and took no prisoners.
> 
> I quote....
> 
> "There is no way that I can express to you how blown away I am from your gift."
> 
> "I would like to call a truce before someone looses an eye. Thanks again."
> 
> I hope he enjoys them!!
> 
> Watch out because I feel like bombing another deserving BOTL.


tread lightly  Looking forward to the next one


----------



## RHNewfie

*MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!
HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!
HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!
HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!
HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!HOLYCRAP!

Mitro so generously offered to grant me a wish in the NC MAW... He totally smacks the crap outta me and blows up my house!!!!! I don't think that I could ever repay this!!! I am continually blown away by the generostiy here!!!!!!

I can't wait to burn the smokes and enjoy the tunes!!!!!!

Here is the DESTRUCTION!!!!!!

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau
Ashton VSG Wizard
3 Edge Missle Maduro
2 Oliva Serie G Special G
Arturo Fuente Anejo #48
3 Nic 3000 Robusto
El Original Torpedo
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro Corona
RP Sungrown Robusto
RP Vintage 1990 Robusto
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story
Fuente Fuente Opus X xXx (Power Ranger)
Padron 2000 Maduro
2 Padilla Miami 8&11 Belicoso
Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles
Ray Gelato - The Men From Uncle CD

Did you do the math???

Please help me bump the RG of the absolutely crazy BOTL!!!!!!!!

I can't wait to enjoy the smokes with the CD!

Here is the physical damage...


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Daaaammmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!! :tu

Nice hit you have there!! Wow! The generous nature of the jungle never ceases to amaze!


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Strange things are happening in the jungle!!

Blame it on the UFOs

Harland


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

you um..

got owned.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Amazzzzing! :tu


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nice hit. That Mike is an awesome BOTL.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WOW, you definately got owned on that one. :ss:ss


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Daaammmnnnn!!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That was devastating. WOW!!
:tu


----------



## mitro

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Enjoy, brother! :tu

You know damn well that you had this coming. You were MORE than generous to me and you've been very generous to others as well. I thought it was only fitting that I blow up your house with a 21 cigar salute! :r

The question is: With all the destruction today do you have enough room to store it all?


----------



## ca21455

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

Take care Brent. Had a little battle with health myself and know what your are going through. You will be better in no time!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Unfortunately I don't!! I had to break out the tupperware!!



mitro said:


> Enjoy, brother! :tu
> 
> You know damn well that you had this coming. You were MORE than generous to me and you've been very generous to others as well. I thought it was only fitting that I blow up your house with a 21 cigar salute! :r
> 
> The question is: With all the destruction today do you have enough room to store it all?


----------



## BigVito

*San Antonio Inbound*

test shot sent:
0306 2400 0002 9798 6378:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*

BYE-BYE :r:r


----------



## Kngof9ex

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WOW thats nice


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WOWZZAA!!!!:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

Best wishes Brent!


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*



Aladdin Sane said:


> Best wishes Brent!


I just sent you a message. Thanks again:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*

Loose shrapnel is in the air !!

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*

Head for the bunkers! :ss


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Simply Unbelieveable


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Blasted!*

That is one tasty Padron Bomb!

The two unbanded look like the TNT Padron alternative....Not a bad smoke IMO. :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Blasted!*

That's a lot of damage! Hope it didn't take out the neighbors too... :ss


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Holy Crap! Thats a freaking huge bomb! Very nice hit! :tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: 911, call an ambulance I was just bombed by four CS brothers! You guys rock!*

Wow you got nuked bad. Enjoy the great smokes :mn


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*

That better be headed to Brent.


----------



## hova45

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*

I wonder ?????????


----------



## hova45

*Re: Blasted!*

really nice hit


----------



## Kimyounil

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That is a great hit. One generous brother.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: MAW Mitro MAW! That's Not a MAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Devastating! Glad you survived... ought to relax with a smoke. :tu


----------



## jaycarla

*Re: Blasted!*

WOW! Very nice!!!!:ss


----------



## drawfour

*Re: Blasted!*



Dirty Dee said:


> Now that's a nice bomb.
> 
> There is so many Padrons that they must've been thrown in for packing material.


I think the Padrons were meant as the shrapnel from the bomb. :tu


----------



## OtterAKL4987

*Re: Blasted!*

Very nice! WeekendSmoker is a very generous BOTL. I am recovering from a similar Padron bomb myself!:tu


----------



## drawfour

*Re: Blasted!*

Are we going to have to start a "WeekendSmoker Bomb Anonymous" self-help group?


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Alrightythen mistery solved. Goes as follows:

Glovepuppy can't get onto club stogie from work anymore and sent me a note with the package that I didn't understand until last night. Glovepuppy asked me to thank booker (detroit357) for the bomb.

His Puts and Takes.

Takes:
Opus X FF
El Original Torp
SLR Series G
JDN Antano 1970

Puts:

SLdlH la Punta 05
601 Habano toro
TTT Trinidad Robusto
RP Cuban Blend Toro (M)

My info to follow later this evening................


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



reggiebuckeye said:


> That better be headed to Brent.


 I am going to get pelted. You think a guy would be able to leave the bomb shelter from the ealier attack I suffered this past Monday.


----------



## mastershogun

*Hit by the true master (snowy)*

So snowy tells me to check the mail monday because he sent me an early wedding gift. I'm familiar with his generous ways but I wasn't expecting anything like this. 







imageshack is not cooperating:hn
Thanks again... this was way overboard :tu
can people help me with RG... I can't give any to him:hn


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

Good grief! NICE HIT!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

Wow! snowy is an awesome botl!!:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

Looks like Snowy stormed you for sure.

Nice hit there. :dr:tu:dr


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

wow:dr:dr:dr


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



Papichulo said:


> I am going to get pelted. You think a guy would be able to leave the bomb shelter from the ealier attack I suffered this past Monday.


You are a marked man. Deal with it. Only reason I am not playing right now is because I gave you my word. I would not retaliate for your last hit on me.

Now if I were to send you a package to celebrate your new addition.......

Screw it. I want to play too.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

I, too, was a VICTIM of snowy's blizzard!! :mn

WOW!! Great hit!! :dr


----------



## Puffin Fresh

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

WOW!

Congrats on the upcoming wedding, and WTG smacking him around snowy!


----------



## hova45

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

what an outstanding botl snowy is


----------



## DBall

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*

bombs everywhere...


----------



## cricky101

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

Yeah, that bomb has snowy's fingerprints all over it. Way to go :tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

snowy has a nice touch!


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

Way to go David. :gn Congrats on your wedding bro. :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

That BASTAGE! That's awesome, man!!!!!:tu:ss


----------



## stormin

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

Awesome gift Snowy! Great job. 

Congrats mastershogun.


----------



## macms

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

This is a good omen...a wonderful wife and great cigars. Congratulations!

RG given to snowy on your behalf.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



reggiebuckeye said:


> You are a marked man. Deal with it. Only reason I am not playing right now is because I gave you my word. I would not retaliate for your last hit on me.
> 
> Now if I were to send you a package to celebrate your new addition.......
> 
> Screw it. I want to play too.


:r


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



reggiebuckeye said:


> You are a marked man. Deal with it. Only reason I am not playing right now is because I gave you my word. I would not retaliate for your last hit on me.
> 
> Now if I were to send you a package to celebrate your new addition.......
> 
> Screw it. I want to play too.


Reggie, the next time I see I think I will run. I do not need another hobby like pipe smokingp


----------



## hova45

*what type of consolation prize is this??????*










So I am here thinking I am getting 1 maybe 2 cigars but now good ol smokeyjoe bombs my house almost kills my dogs and wifey's hair is a mess. Thanks for the smokes I have you in my crosshairs now:gn:gn


----------



## hova45

*Re: what type of consolation prize is this??????*

Forgot to add and all this came with well you seen the other post, I opned this box and i felt better


----------



## GHC_Hambone

*Re: If you've been here less than two months and..*

Got my package from Tidefan today! Some good looking smokes in there. Thanks for making a newbie feel welcome!​


----------



## mitro

*Double Impact!*

Well I guess what goes around comes around! Today in the mail I got 2 packages; one I was expecting and one was a sneak attack! Unfortunately my wife took the camera to work.

The first was supposed to be a trade. I traded a couple DCM #1s for a Shark with Brian (GrtndpwrflOZ). Well Brian doesn't play fair! Along with the ol' #77 were 4 tag-alongs!

5 Vegas Gold #1 - big bastage and I love Golds in the morning!
5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype - I'm actually running out of the larger sizes&#8230; very cool
Torano Exodus 1959 Silver Torpedo - Have been wanting to revisit these for a while

and&#8230;

an Opus X Perfection #4 - frankly the little Opus scare me ever since a Power ranger kicked my ass. :r

Totally above and beyond what I was expecting! Thank you so much Brian!

NOW&#8230; the sneak attack!

As if I wasn't happy enough, now there's another package sitting there for me. This one is from Jbailey (Dave). BOOM!! I get up off the floor to find a couple familiar MEGA-bombs with some less familiar friends:

RP Sungrown Sixty
Tatuaje Series P
Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sungrown #60
E. Zarzuela Maduro
Palmas Puro
Creole Twist

The funny thing is that at MMH I was giving Dave a hard time because he was smoking the RP SG Sixty and it seemed like it took him 4 hours to smoke! Anyway, I HAVE had the Sungrowns and I love them, so the Sixty will be a real treat. As far as the rest, you can't go wrong with a Tat, and the Cuesta Rey I expect is excellent. The other three you are going to make me do some homework on since I've never heard of them! But I'm anxious to smoke the Twist since it will be my first barber pole!

Thank you very much for what is actually my first real bomb. (although many people have been exceptionally generous in PIFs/MAWs/etc.)

So all in all it was a good day! :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: what type of consolation prize is this??????*

Sweet! You can't turn your back on them Carolina boys :tu

WTG Joe !


----------



## brownbuffalo

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

I will very appropriately quote "Smokey" from the stellar film "Friday:"

"DAAAAAAAMMNNNNNNNNNNNN"


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Double Impact!*

Both batches ya got there have some yummy smokes, congrats on your first bomb.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: what type of consolation prize is this??????*

Ah yes, the old tag-along trick....nice.:ss:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

DAMN!!!!:dr:dr


----------



## Mindflux

*Re: Hit by the true master (snowy)*

daaaaaaaaaaaaang. Nice one.


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



Papichulo said:


> Reggie, the next time I see I think I will run. I do not need another hobby like pipe smokingp


Chicken.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



reggiebuckeye said:


> Chicken.


NO, but I think my wife will move me outside with the dog.


----------



## Kngof9ex

*Re: what type of consolation prize is this??????*

damn... USPS didnt leave mine hopefulley if i leave them a note i will get it tomorrow, at least i know what im in for:ss

Dan


----------



## BigVito

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



Papichulo said:


> NO, but I think my wife will move me outside with the dog.


:r corncob bomb


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



BigVito said:


> :r corncob bomb


Perry,

I was thinking the same thing. I may just set it on his doorstep. With a nice sample of tobacco.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



reggiebuckeye said:


> Perry,
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. I may just set it on his doorstep. With a nice sample of tobacco.


Ding dong ditch? Reggie That would make a excellent bomb. Maybe you should put it in the doghouse though :r


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



BigVito said:


> Ding dong ditch? Reggie That would make a excellent bomb. Maybe you should put it in the doghouse though :r


There is an idea for local bombing.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*

Go Get'emm:gn


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



reggiebuckeye said:


> Perry,
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. I may just set it on his doorstep. With a nice sample of tobacco.


OMG :r My wife is already giving me grieve for turning 41 a week ago. I mentioned p and she called me crusty.


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



Papichulo said:


> OMG :r My wife is already giving me grieve for turning 41 a week ago. I mentioned p and she called me crusty.


It will grow on her. You know it is coming. I will get you very soon.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: San Antonio Inbound*



Papichulo said:


> OMG :r My wife is already giving me grieve for turning 41 a week ago. I mentioned p and she called me crusty.


crusty is a good quality p


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Re: what type of consolation prize is this??????*

Joe is a fine BOTL. Great prize.


----------



## zhadum

*Re: what type of consolation prize is this??????*

That's one nice prize:tu:dr


----------



## JCK

*Re: what type of consolation prize is this??????*

That's a sweet prize. It is a fantastic consolation prize considering what else you were expecting today.

WTG Joe !


----------



## kenstogie

*Re: I got nuked*

Like I said "He deserved it" Enjoy 'em!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: what type of consolation prize is this??????*

Shenanigans!:tu:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: what type of consolation prize is this??????*

Nice winnings.
:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: what type of consolation prize is this??????*

Glad you got them, my friend... especially after some of the other disappointing stuff with the other box. Enjoy them. :ss

Now... maybe that will teach you to play one of MY contests...


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: I got nuked*

Such blatant disregard for human life... WTG, Ken! :ss


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Re: I got nuked*

Very nice selection. WTG ken stogie!


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Okay my P's and T's

T's:
Siglo II '06
Monte 4 '06
Monte Esp. #1 '99
SCdlH El Principe '01
Padron Serie 1926

P's:
Mag 46 '06
PLPC '05
ERdM Choix Supreme '02
SCdlH La Punta '03
HdM Le Hoyo des Dieux '01
SLR PC '05

Let me know if thats fair. Box leaves tonight.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: what type of consolation prize is this??????*

Great bomb from a great BOTL. WTG!


----------



## Jbailey

*Re: Double Impact!*

Take your time and enjoy the rocky sixty, I know I did.:r

Enjoy the others Mike.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Quint said:


> Okay my P's and T's
> 
> T's:
> Siglo II '06
> Monte 4 '06
> Monte Esp. #1 '99
> SCdlH El Principe '01
> Padron Serie 1926
> 
> P's:
> Mag 46 '06
> PLPC '05
> ERdM Choix Supreme '02
> SCdlH La Punta '03
> HdM Le Hoyo des Dieux '01
> SLR PC '05
> 
> Let me know if thats fair. Box leaves tonight.


Holy Snikeys!!! Great takes and puts Quint!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Double Impact!*

That's a great first hit.
:tu


----------



## Ritchie

I tried a Reo. I think by Rocky Patel. Nice looking cigar, smelled good. Once lit I found it to be very mild and one dimentional. Not too bad of a flavor but seemed real airy. The aftertaste was of old leaky D cell batteries, just nasty and the aftertast lingered for hours. Do't think I will smoke the other 4.
It got some good reviews on top25 cigars but one person stated they had to fight the urge to lick the family cats butt to rid the aftertaste. I can now relate to that.


----------



## trogdor

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Quint said:


> Let me know if thats fair. Box leaves tonight.


So what did you get bombed with? :dr


----------



## 12stones

galaga said:


> Don't fit the profile?
> 
> How can you be a bad ass and go by the name of Ricky?


It just comes with having a big...well, you know. Or being one...I forget. :tu



Ritchie said:


> I tried a Reo. I think by Rocky Patel. Nice looking cigar, smelled good. Once lit I found it to be very mild and one dimentional. Not too bad of a flavor but seemed real airy. The aftertaste was of old leaky D cell batteries, just nasty and the aftertast lingered for hours. Do't think I will smoke the other 4.
> It got some good reviews on top25 cigars but one person stated they had to fight the urge to lick the family cats butt to rid the aftertaste. I can now relate to that.


I'm sorry...what?


----------



## pnoon

12stones said:


> It just comes with having a big dlck. Or being one...I forget. :tu


Let's try and keep it somewhat appropriate, Ricky.



12stones said:


> I'm sorry...what?


I think he read the thread title and nothing else. Posted about a cigar he smoked that he thought was a SHIT bomb. 
Just my :2


----------



## 12stones

pnoon said:


> Let's try and keep it somewhat appropriate, Ricky.


Sorry.



pnoon said:


> I think he read the thread title and nothing else. Posted about a cigar he smoked that he thought was a SHIT bomb.
> Just my :2


Ohhhh...I thought I was goin' crazy for a minute.


----------



## Mindflux

*I'm hit I'm hit!!*

Brown came and dropped a bomb off at my door and my dog snuck out while I was signing for it. Had to go run all over the neighborhood to get her back. Sneaky pest.

Anyway, snkbyt bombed me with 7 empty boxes from Padron!

HUZZAH! HOT STUFF.

Give this man some RG.

Now I can get my wine cooler system going!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: I'm hit I'm hit!!*

Ahhh yes, ya have ta be very careful around snakes, they can strike without warning.:r:r


----------



## shaggy

*Those NOOBS are ok....*

so hangin out in the chatroom can still be kinda dangerous to your mailbox....luckily i have a remote one that takes all the damage

same as everyone here i have been humming and hawwing over getting a new hummi or makin a cooler....well the NOOBS decided to fix me up

as if that wasnt enough they wanted to send me on my to having to decide again,,,,cooler or another hummi...

very nice guys

my thanks to cigarmark, duece, shaerza, and maddman

p.s......this may start a new war :r


----------



## guinsdan

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

Nice guys!!! Just what Mike needed...another humi
:r


----------



## stormin

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

That's awesome guys! Great hit. Very thoughtful and generous. :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

The noobs noobed you and noobed you good.

You have been tagged !

Nice job guys........:tu


----------



## JCK

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

Shaggy, it looks like they hit you pretty good ! wtg N.O.O.B.S.... enjoy those cigars.


----------



## field

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

Great hit, fellow noobs, and a most deserving target!:ss


----------



## Smoked

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

Very nice hit guys! Shaggy is a great BOTL.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

Well there ya go, they got ya good. That hit looks awesome. BUT....thats what happens when you speak out loud.....the walls have ears.:r


----------



## maddman

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

Hope the humidor works out well for ya.

now who are our next targets going to be. :grin:


----------



## hova45

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

great hit guys


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

Looks they done you good.


----------



## hova45

*Re: I'm hit I'm hit!!*

those dam rattlesnakes


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

That's MORE than okay! Great hit!!!!!!!!!!!:tu:ss


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*



TMoneYNYY said:


> That's MORE than okay! Great hit!!!!!!!!!!!:tu:ss


:tpd:


----------



## Mister Moo

*Only two things fall out of the sky...*

Fools and... cigar 6om6s?

Man Oh Man... a tres of tres just fell out of the sky on me! The finest of Pennsylvania tobaccos in:

- three Boli Lonsdales (00) - a first for me (woo hoo)
- three el Principes (01) - a favorite!
- three Hoyo des Dieux - yet another favorite!

I was recently and justly criticized by an old fart for being shackled to the Coffee Forum and not being involved enough in smoking forums and smoking reviews. It is true - I have neglected smoking reviews so I'll take this opportunity, in one of my rare leaps into the cigar world, to report here on part of my analysis of the Airborne RU 6om6. Besides, I've been looking for something original to report. You see, there was more in the package than just the aforementioned nine mindboggling cigars! There was also a very handsome Rutgers t-shirt.

Now, for the inexperienced, a word on the Rutgers tee. The prelight draw had a predictable hint of sizing or starch and a distinct cottonlike flavor and aroma. The initial burn was more like a smolder with a heavy taste of polymer or hydrocarbon - probably the polyester content. This is not a shirt for the empty-stomached, faint of heart or those smoking items of clothing for the first time.

The smoke was white and the ash light. By mid shirt the flavors were a wild melange of labeling, thread and heat transfer logo - stunning!

Well, it was a size Large, the lonsdale of tee-shirts, so the review could go on and on. Suffice to say it had more nuance than the typical unwashed Big10 branded gear, yet it lacked the delicacy of some of the northeastern girls schools. All in all, it was solid - like a lacrosse ball.

There was also a very kind personal note in the box which I appreciated but did not smoke (yet). Thanks brother - a very nice end to a great birthday.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

Those darn noobles - they're wreaking havoc! Nice work!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Only two things fall out of the sky...*

A mighty fine bomb for a very well deserving BOTL, enjoy Dan.:tu:tu


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Only two things fall out of the sky...*



Old Sailor said:


> A mighty fine bomb for a very well deserving BOTL, enjoy Dan.:tu:tu


I nubbed the shirt. I don't get out much.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Only two things fall out of the sky...*

Sounds like a USDA Prime garment! Enjoy the spoils


----------



## hova45

*Re: Only two things fall out of the sky...*

sweet bomb


----------



## screwbag

*ssutton219 kills...*

I got home yesterday from a day of floatin down the river and enjoying the sun...I was tired and lookin for a nap...when I passed by the mailbox i didn't notice at first...but then it hit me....where is it? this is my second mailbox this month!! who the hell destroyed my mailbox?!?!?

Well a Huge Thanks goes to Shawn for his generosity....He noticed that I hadn't Tried the Gurkha Triple Ligero.... and a few more showed up to escort them safely....Thanks a bunch!!! This kind of kindness is just great...almost gives me faith in mankind again...if the world could just learn from a gorilla......


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: ssutton219 kills...*

well done shawn!:tu nice lookin' sampler!:dr


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: ssutton219 kills...*

well I am learning from the best here!! Enjoy the cigars and hopefully you might find one in there you like!!

Shawn


----------



## shaggy

*Re: ssutton219 kills...*

very nice shawn.....u are learnin well grasshopper


----------



## hova45

*Re: ssutton219 kills...*

nice hit


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

WOW! You got NOOB'd Nice!


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## MrBlack

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Sent my part of the deal today

0307 0020 0004 0984 9747

here are some shots of the pepin


----------



## screwbag

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

Nice hit!!!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: ssutton219 kills...*

Nice looking hit there.

You have some good smoking ahead of you there. :ss


----------



## Prefy

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

:tuWay to put Mike in his place:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Only two things fall out of the sky...*

Enjoy the spoils Dan !

Great hit on a great Botl.....:tu


----------



## hockeydad

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

Nice work NOOBs. Shaggy deserves it.:tu


----------



## hockeydad

*Re: Only two things fall out of the sky...*

Are you sure it wasn't a Hanes?


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Only two things fall out of the sky...*



hockeydad said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a Hanes?


Are you suggesting hints of pre-embargo Beefy T? Why not do a little research (ever hear of the "Search" function?) and draw you own conclusions, rookie. Sheesh.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: ssutton219 kills...*

Great lookin group there, they look :dr


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: ssutton219 kills...*

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## Irons

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Good on you Dave for helping us newbies out. I go my help from dball and tidefan!


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

What is this fella's/fellaette's name?


----------



## brownbuffalo

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

<---fits the bill.

Is this still open?

Thanks


----------



## MrBlack

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

that's BRONX!!!

75 lb boxer

here he is a few years ago on the way to work...

and here he is after easter


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

I have had two Boxers. eClod was a 70 pounder and Jake was an 85 pounder. Both knuckleheads. Both very missed.


----------



## MrBlack

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Bronx is super smart, but HARD HEADED...he turned 5 in may...alot of people told me don't get a boxer cause there health problems, which turned out to be true, but he is still the best dog i have ever had!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: ssutton219 kills...*

Nice Gurkha bomb..
:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



MrBlack said:


> Bronx is super smart, but HARD HEADED...he turned 5 in may...alot of people told me don't get a boxer cause there health problems, which turned out to be true, but he is still the best dog i have ever had!


I know exactly what you mean and how you feel.


----------



## tchariya

*Re: Only two things fall out of the sky...*

what no pics of the smoked t-shirt?


----------



## cricky101

*Re: ssutton219 kills...*

Look at all those Gurkha soldiers lined up at attention. Way to go Shawn :tu


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Only two things fall out of the sky...*



tchariya said:


> what no pics of the smoked t-shirt?


You and HockeyDad want the crown jewels and you're not shy about asking. Let me confer with Airborne RU - this could turn into a shirt-sourcing issue.

Can we not just talk about the Pennsylvania cigars or the Texas butane?


----------



## Ritchie

LOL Yup. Thats it. My bad.


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: ssutton219 kills...*

Gurkhas galore! Nice hit.


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Fire One.......Fire Two......*

Muuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha

0103 8555 7491 3771 6352
0103 8555 7491 2723 0592


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Fire One.......Fire Two......*

Looks like trouble..
:tu


----------



## FlyerFanX

*Re: Fire One.......Fire Two......*

This will be fun to watch o


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Fire One.......Fire Two......*

Steve is up to something!:hn


----------



## RPB67

*I dont want to brag but ............*

Look what Dave and Tristan hit me with ...........



















I was so suprised it was so unexpected. This is unbelievable guys. I can't wait for the herf I am going to on the 27th.

Can you guess what I will be wearing ?????????

Then of course they needed to wiegh down the box so some of Marylands finest tagged along.










It was a mistake putting the relish out. Everyone loved it and its 1/2 gone. It is delicious. 

This was great you guys. Its my first Guayabera and its the best one I will ever own.

You guys Rock.........way over the top here.:tu

Thanks again !!


----------



## croatan

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

That's a great-looking shirt! Very cool bomb, guys.


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

VERY nice!!! Been wanting one of them shirts for a while...just haven't gotten around to getting it from Dave.

Congrats!! Nice surprise!!


----------



## zemekone

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

nice hit fellas... I love apple butter! oh the shirt is pretty nice too...


----------



## FlyerFanX

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

AWESOME SHIRT!!! :tu:tu:tu

Nice hit


----------



## Mindflux

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

That is awesome.


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

very nice Rich, nice job fellas.

The problem is Richard, with the kind of Gorilla you are? You should look at the sky in fear most of the time.

Chuckles evilly.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*



zemekone said:


> nice hit fellas... I love apple butter! oh the shirt is pretty nice too...


Got to be sure to keep the butter off the shirt .............:r


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

WOW! That is awesome!


----------



## stevieray

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Very nice!!!! I'm diggin' that cool shirt. :tu


----------



## pnoon

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Now that is just plain awesome.
Nice job guys. :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Cool Shirt
Cool Relish
Cool Butter

AWESOME HIT

Good Job :tu

B


----------



## Dux

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Wow now thats a special Hit!! Way to go Guys :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

That relish is awesome!!!!!! I went through a jar in one night.

Great bomb on a great BOTL.


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Very nice shirt and :dr:dr!!


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Awesosome hit on a great BOTL!:tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

A great shirt for a Great Brother....the shirt looks awesome Richard, and the thought behind it is even better! Nice going Tristan and Dave.


----------



## JCK

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

That's an awesome hit on a fantastic BOTL !! congrats Richard..


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Most deserved bomb for a nice Brother. Nice Style on that hit.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Wear in good health and good times Richard!You deserve it for all you do in the jungle :tu


----------



## Andyman

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*



icehog3 said:


> A great shirt for a Great Brother....the shirt looks awesome Richard, and the thought behind it is even better! Nice going Tristan and Dave.


he gets a shirt, and you get panties..

not sure what I am getting at here?? :al


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



Bomber said:


> I guess i consitute. Im brand new here, never traded or recieved.





brownbuffalo said:


> <---fits the bill.
> 
> Is this still open?
> 
> Thanks


Hey guys,if you still qualify i will be home this afternoon.PM your addys and i'll try to get something out this weekend...


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Got my final box yesterday with contributions from Mr. Maduro. Still don't have my labtop, so still no pictures unfortunately. Just wanted to say thank you very much for:

Graycliff Crystal Beli
Fuente King B (always wanted to smoke one)
Davidoff Piramides
Don Pepin Garcia Beli
Aurora 100 anos Beli

I think I have been belied into oblivion. Thanks again.


----------



## hova45

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

what an awesome hit


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

That is an awesome hit. I love that shirt!


----------



## stevieray

*Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

My letter carrier has been taking notice of all the priority boxes, cigar magazines, and catalogs I've been receiving lately. A couple weeks ago he rings my doorbell and strikes up a conversation with me about cigars and how to store them. Turns out he has been a cigar smoker for years and never used a humidor. He would order a box of cigars and smoke them and then order another one and so on. So I convince him that buying a cheap humidor (from one of the vendors on this site) would be a good investment. I gave him some of my Heartfelt beads and tubes to use in his new humidor along with a few sticks to smoke while waiting for his shipment. Today, the doorbell rings, I open the door and the Mailman is standing there with a grin on his face and a ziplock bag in his hand. He tells me he couldn't be happier with his new storage capabilities and wanted to show his appreciation for the advice I gave him. Of course I told him about Clubstogie.com. So it looks like I might have a new herfing buddy and maybe Clubstogie has a new member. 

Here's what he hit me with:


----------



## JCK

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Dave, what a great way to get some new gorillas into some trades...


----------



## JCK

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



MrBlack said:


> Sent my part of the deal today
> 
> 0307 0020 0004 0984 9747
> 
> here are some shots of the pepin


I've never seen that Pepin before !!! Great looking Boxer. !


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Awesome hit and a great story.

Thats what being a BOTL is all about. Nice job helping him get setup!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

You converted the mailman !

That is so cool.........lunch break herf !!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Great story and great hit!


----------



## JCK

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Nice hit... The Mailman would be an excellent herfing buddy. I'm sure he'll make sure all those Priority Mailers with your name on it will get to you timely.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Now that is what I call a special delivery 
Very nice.


----------



## yayson

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

very very nice


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Getting bombed by a government employee...:r.


----------



## field

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

That is awesome! Great story, and great job getting him going!

:ss


----------



## 12stones

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Very awesome shirt. Nice job guys.


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

WTG............nice hit and very nice shirt


----------



## Junior

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Great story it's always nice to corrupt someone else. If he signs up he will probably need advice with a cooler as well.


----------



## 12stones

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Bad move, now he's gonna know what's in the boxes and you'll never see them. :tu


----------



## JHarris21

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

PM sent


----------



## Dux

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Sweet!!! Now thats a cool Story :tu


----------



## mikeyj23

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Great story, but like 12stones said, make sure all your packages get to you!!


----------



## duckmanco

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

that truly is great. I have a few buddies at work that have always smoked cigars, but had NO idea about some of the finer points of storage, and what a REAL value smoke consists of. I helped them out, but nothing quite like what you have going on. Way to help out a fellow BOTL.


----------



## Tristan

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Dude that is awesome. Maybe he can funnel gerbil shipments. :r j/k

Congrats on the potential new herfing buddy!


----------



## RaiderinKS

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

So what you guys are saying, is that he went postal on you?

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*



12stones said:


> Bad move, now he's gonna know what's in the boxes and you'll never see them. :tu


:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Well deserved Richard, great hit guys.:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Fire One.......Fire Two......*

Your off your meds, aren't ya somebodies gonna get it.:r


----------



## chibnkr

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Dave hit me with the same package as part of a little trade. What a great guy!


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Cool story!:tu


----------



## Stick

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

My end is in the hands of the postal service:

DC# 0103 8555 7490 5396 0860


----------



## BigVito

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*



RPB67 said:


> Look what Dave and Tristan hit me with ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so suprised it was so unexpected. This is unbelievable guys. I can't wait for the herf I am going to on the 27th.
> 
> Can you guess what I will be wearing ?????????
> 
> Then of course they needed to wiegh down the box so some of Marylands finest tagged along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a mistake putting the relish out. Everyone loved it and its 1/2 gone. It is delicious.
> 
> This was great you guys. Its my first Guayabera and its the best one I will ever own.
> 
> You guys Rock.........way over the top here.:tu
> 
> Thanks again !!


great hit Tristan and Dave Richard congrats on a very cool shirt


----------



## JCK

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Dude, you can bomb your mailman without paying any postage.

Just put up the flag and address the box to "Mail Carrier"

hopefully he'll at least read that much before throwing it in his bin....


----------



## mitro

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

Canadians are such a peaceful people that its great fun to bomb the bejeezus outta them! :r

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*



mitro said:


> Canadians are such a peaceful people that its great fun to bomb the bejeezus outta them! :r
> 
> Nice hit! :tu


Geez Mike I am still on crutches!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Fire One.......Fire Two......*

Uh-oh this doesn't look nice!! :gn


----------



## hova45

*Re: Fire One.......Fire Two......*

every one come hide at my bomb shelter


----------



## brownbuffalo

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

PM sent


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*



RHNewfie said:


> Great story and great hit!


:tpd:


----------



## hova45

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Oh my god that is the worst way to get hit.


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*



maddman said:


> Hope the humidor works out well for ya.
> 
> now who are our next targets going to be. :grin:


Yea, thats right, didn't we send a cluster bomb? I don't think this raid is over. Targets are locked and loaded but just have not landed yet. *Oh the humanity!!! :gn:gn*


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Great story Steve! I bet now that you got a direct access to the post office, we'll be seeing a lot more bombs from you :ss :tu


----------



## shaerza

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*



Cigarmark said:


> Yea, thats right, didn't we send a cluster bomb? I don't think this raid is over. Targets are locked and loaded but just have not landed yet. *Oh the humanity!!! :gn:gn*


clearly he was refering to the next 'set' of targets

:gn:gn


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

Wow, that's awesome! I would never have guessed that your mailman would be a cigar fan, let alone one who is as passionate about cigars as we are.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*

Those NOOBS are no newbs.
Devastating hit.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

AVO, Sancho Panza, and Padron all look great.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Great hit.. nice personalized shirt.
:tu


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Bombed by the Mailman (no kidding)*

that's pretty freakin' awesome!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Great gift! I now you'll wear it proudly!! :tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Very unique :sl. Kool looking shirt. :tu


----------



## ramblinsmoke

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Wow, they got you good


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Nice job, guys.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

WOW! That's incredible, man... that looks fantastic!!!!!:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

I like that shirt & I like you!

MCS


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



brownbuffalo said:


> <---fits the bill.
> 
> Is this still open?
> 
> Thanks





JHarris21 said:


> PM sent





Bomber said:


> I guess i consitute. Im brand new here, never traded or recieved.


1)brownbuffalo(Carlos)
2)JHarris21(Johnnie)
3)waiting on a PM from Mr.Bomber...

Thats All Folks!!!!!!..........................for now


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

That shirt is very cool! The onion relish and apple butter are both fantastic!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Very nice shirt rich....


----------



## Unholy1

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Wow I want one of those shirts. Is there a way to order?


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Those NOOBS are ok....*



mitro said:


> Canadians are such a peaceful people that its great fun to bomb the bejeezus outta them! :r
> 
> Nice hit! :tu


:tg:tg


----------



## macms

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

A gentleman's smoking jacket... Very thoughtful gifts!! :tu


----------



## Moglman-cl

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Great hit Dave and Tristan! A nice guayabera is like herfing home and good eats too! WTG Rich.


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Excellent gift for such a fine BOTL, Im sure you'll wear it proudly Richard and well deserved :tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Great hit for a great BOTL! WTG!


----------



## Made in Dade

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Beautiful shirt!

Nice hit guys :tu


----------



## kenstogie

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

nice shirt Rich, damn nice.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Hat's off to Tristan and Dave! :tu

Wear it proudly, Richard....well deserved.

.


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Way over the top there!!! Great job on a great botl!


----------



## n3uka

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

awesome hit. :tu
we do expect a pic of you wearing it at your next herf. :ss


----------



## screwbag

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Awesome!!!


----------



## Zira

*Secret weapon launches .....*

Our new secret weapon has launched the attack !!!!

tracking # 0068 0980 0008 2250


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Secret weapon launches .....*

somebodys in trouble....

:r


----------



## hova45

*Re: Secret weapon launches .....*

oh sugar snap take cover


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Secret weapon launches .....*

Everybody grab your flak jacket and head to the bunker.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Secret weapon launches .....*

Dang!!!! Juan's now doing your dirty work...:r BYE-BYE:tu:tu

oh crap!!!!


----------



## TheDirector

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Way cool threads dude.:ss


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: I'm hit I'm hit!!*

not really a bomb...........RG not needed...............had some empties and sent them to someone that could use them.........helping out BOTL/SOTL is what CS is all about...............glad I could help out


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: I'm hit I'm hit!!*

Oh Mr modest sneaky snake 
very nice gesture of you to send it


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



68TriShield said:


> 1)brownbuffalo(Carlos)
> 2)JHarris21(Johnnie)
> 3)waiting on a PM from Mr.Bomber...
> 
> Thats All Folks!!!!!!..........................for now


1)0305 2710 0002 8145 7339
2)0305 2710 0002 8145 7315
3)0305 2710 0002 8145 7322

sending today


----------



## havana_lover

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

You just cant stop can you Dave?? 

WTG


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Thats a great thing you are doing for the newbs!:tu


----------



## jbo

*B---O---O---M*

Yesterday was a GREAT day. I came home and there was a box sitting on my front porch. I've got an idea who sent it, but not sure because the name on the return address had been marked out with a magic marker.

Anyway, it was a great bomb with the message that I should now start smoking some of my premiums. It had a Ghurka Natural, Ghurka Maduro, 2 small Partagas Blacks, AVO, and IT Fire, plus a couple more that I haven't heard of. (Sorry, blaster, I'm away from my sticks so I can't give you full credit.) I smoked one of the little Party Blacks last night and really enjoyed it.

To my anonymous blaster, just let me say THANK YOU. I truly do appreciate your kind heart and I will put the sticks to good use!


----------



## stevieray

*Re: B---O---O---M*

congrats on getting bombed!!! enjoy those sticks :tu


----------



## field

*Re: B---O---O---M*

Very nice hit from a very stealth bomber. Hmmm. :tu


----------



## jbo

*Re: B---O---O---M*



field said:


> Very nice hit from a very stealth bomber. Hmmm. :tu


Thanks, I'm beginning to figure out the identity of the suspect. I'm still doing the investigative work, however.


----------



## Dirty Dee

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Cool Shirt
> Cool Relish
> Cool Butter
> 
> AWESOME HIT
> 
> Good Job :tu
> 
> B


And you forgot; an awesome brother. :cb


----------



## bazookajoe

*Re: I dont want to brag but ............*

Very cool hit on a deserving BOTL. Congrats Richard. :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: B---O---O---M*

Always good being bombled.

Enjoy the anonymous booty .........:ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: I'm hit I'm hit!!*

And he bites once again............:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

I got Mr.Blacks end today :tu A man can never have too many shot glasses and the beer glasses are awesome too!Thanks Mac  Very prompt trading my friend!
This is what he sent from Chicago land...


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Baby's going home...........:ss

0103 8555 7490 0245 1142


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: B---O---O---M*

WOW Jim..someone telling you to smoke the "good" stuff??? Well I wish I could say it was me...but it wasn't but it couldn't of happened to a better guy!!!

Shawn


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: B---O---O---M*

A great way to start the weekend!:tu


----------



## hova45

*Re: B---O---O---M*

Someone stole my stealth bomber last night and I haven't received it










^^^^^^^ that was the last sighting


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

ON it's way back to me everyone! I'll post the final carnage and we'll wrap this baby up! Thanks Quint!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: B---O---O---M*

Anonimous bomber.....the best kind.:ss:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Secret weapon launches .....*

Look out guys this one looks like it's staying incountry:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: B---O---O---M*

Very nice, to a very deserving BOTL!


----------



## hurricane6

*back fired!!*

I finally got to Destin(Harbor Cigars)! A week ago Joel offered to herf with me, but due to plans I couldn't make it, well he left some sticks for me to pick up and I tell ya, he's got good taste!! I thought I was supposed to leave the bombs there for OTHERS to pick up!!:r Many thanks Joel!!!
Tatuaje
red, white, brown label and
a Pete Johnson-Jibaro:dr:dr


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: back fired!!*

Oooh sneaky bomb! Nice sticks!


----------



## hova45

*Re: back fired!!*

really nice some awesome sticks


----------



## RPB67

*Re: back fired!!*

Nice hit there Joel !!

They look good , realy good....:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: back fired!!*

No problemo Rick, i'll give you enough advanced notice next time so the "wife plan's" won't get in the way. Enjoy!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: back fired!!*

A delayed reaction time bomb....cool.:tu:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: B---O---O---M*

Nice one.
:tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*NYC Hit List*

Booker said he was coming to the big apple. So the NYC crew decided to have a herf in his honor. I also took this opportunity to bomb a few BOTLs :ss

Here is the ammo:

Hit list consisted of :gn Booker (DETROITPHA357), David (snowy), Pete (Malik23), Doug (Dux), Dan (Kngof9ex), Wayne(Booker's brother). MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!

 David your generosity is always overwhelming and surprising . Thank you

We hope to see you again Booker and hope you had a great time in the big apple.

Thank you all who attended the NYC herf, I had a great time as usual. :tu


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: NYC Hit List*

Oh snap :dr Those are some really destructive bombs


----------



## FriendlyFire

*Re: NYC Hit List*

Cool


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: NYC Hit List*

OMG!! Pulled out all the stops did we? WTG!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: NYC Hit List*

Jian... dude, I KNEW you were insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ss:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: NYC Hit List*

WOW, thats the way to takem down.:dr:dr:tu


----------



## FriendlyFire

*Re: NYC Hit List*

WOW


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: NYC Hit List*

:fu:gn:tg:futhxs


----------



## Dux

*Re: NYC Hit List*

Jian Kicked our A$$'s :tu
I cant bump Jian so please spread some RG love for him he really deserves it 

Thanks for the great hit Jian you really did a fantastic job cluster bombing
the NYC crew :dr

Doug/Dux


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: NYC Hit List*

WOW, some knockout power behind those hits.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: back fired!!*

Nice sampler of Tatuajes.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Secret weapon launches .....*

I don't get the pic - 
Is someone going to feel like a jackass soon?

Nice one.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: I'm hit I'm hit!!*

Nice hit.
:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: NYC Hit List*

I guess I should've stopped by onFriday night, huh Ji???

Great hits on a bunch of fine gorillas!! :tu


----------



## gefell

*Re: I'm hit I'm hit!!*

Congrats !


----------



## gefell

*Re: Secret weapon launches .....*

yeah whats with the pic and congrats to the sucker getting it !


----------



## gefell

*Re: back fired!!*

Nice smokes !


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: NYC Hit List*

WOW! Nice hits!!


----------



## shaerza

*Re: B---O---O---M*



jbo said:


> Yesterday was a GREAT day. I came home and there was a box sitting on my front porch. I've got an idea who sent it, but not sure because the name on the return address had been marked out with a magic marker.
> 
> Anyway, it was a great bomb with the message that I should now start smoking some of my premiums. It had a Ghurka Natural, Ghurka Maduro, 2 small Partagas Blacks, AVO, and IT Fire, plus a couple more that I haven't heard of. (Sorry, blaster, I'm away from my sticks so I can't give you full credit.) I smoked one of the little Party Blacks last night and really enjoyed it.
> 
> To my anonymous blaster, just let me say THANK YOU. I truly do appreciate your kind heart and I will put the sticks to good use!


HAH. Glad you enjoyed the cigars. Didnt realize I forgot to sign the note:ss


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*



Twill413 said:


> Got my final box yesterday with contributions from Mr. Maduro. Still don't have my labtop, so still no pictures unfortunately. Just wanted to say thank you very much for:
> 
> Graycliff Crystal Beli
> Fuente King B (always wanted to smoke one)
> Davidoff Piramides
> Don Pepin Garcia Beli
> Aurora 100 anos Beli
> 
> I think I have been belied into oblivion. Thanks again.


Awesome prize additions, Patrick. Thank you.


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Lottery For The Troops Contest - June 2007*

Folks, I will be out of town for business until end of the month. I will do another contest when I get back which will be early August.


----------



## jbo

*Re: B---O---O---M*



shaerza said:


> HAH. Glad you enjoyed the cigars. Didnt realize I forgot to sign the note:ss


Shaerza...I figured it was you. If you keep it up, you are going to make me stop disliking Michigan fans so much.  Seriously, thank you for your kindness, it is greatly appreciated! And yes, you did forget to sign the note.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

All good things come to an end!!!

Rec'vd the package today! Quint blows me outta the water with some 20yr aged Porto, 2x bottles of Ale that I have never heard of, a coolio stogie hat and some way cool BBQ sauce! Thanks bro!!

That completes the pass everyone! Thank you for all that participated...it was a blast!!!

Here is how the boxpass looked at the end of it all:


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

Very nice, I'm glad it worked out for everyone. Nice Bomb Quint.


----------



## Bomber

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Dave, thanks for the great selection! My end should be out this week.


----------



## Quint

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*

I figured you had enough smokes so I'd give something to enjoy with them. I love the Ale it's dark but only medium body goes excellent with a medium to full body smoke. And of cource everyone needs a smoking hat. :cb

Enjoy bro...........:ss


----------



## KASR

*Re: Blind KARMA-PASS: KASR boxpass #2*



Quint said:


> I figured you had enough smokes so I'd give something to enjoy with them. I love the Ale it's dark but only medium body goes excellent with a medium to full body smoke. And of cource everyone needs a smoking hat. :cb
> 
> Enjoy bro...........:ss


You are the man!


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: NYC Hit List*



Mr.Maduro said:


> I guess I should've stopped by onFriday night, huh Ji???
> 
> Great hits on a bunch of fine gorillas!! :tu


 I was hoping you would just drop by for at least 5 minutes. :mn


----------



## kenstogie

*Mother of All Bombs*

"let's call a truce before someone gets hurt" Little did I know these words were a cunning attempt to dissuade. A simple rouse. Lulled into a false since of security by a sneaky gorilla.

I didn't know any better, just hopping out of my car to check the mail. With nothing to watch on Mondays I was hoping for a good movie from netflix. There was no movie so just a little disappointed I grabbed the junk mail and headed for the door and there "it" was. Just sitting innocently on my door step. 
At first I thought 'Did I order something?' Then I picked it up and noticed the return address and muttered quietly under my breath "that son of [email protected]%@" I cautiously took inside the package and opened it even more cautiously. 
Unwrapped the newspaper that was carefully around it and that's when I hit the trip wire. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BOOM!
.
.
Holy $%!t. My eyes were blinded. Beware you might be too.
.
.
.
.
.
Are you sure you want to look??
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Are you really sure??
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Alright then here it is...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

I came home today and lo and behold,Sticks end came today! He sent a really great selection of things from his little corner of the world...
A very interesting "Ice Wine".I want to try this soon 
Cleveland's Famous Original,Bertman Ball Park Mustard.
And from Homerville,Oh. some Keim Brothers Ohio Maple Syrup...
Well the first two trades have been exactly the kinds of things I was looking for,kudos to you guys!

Now for the best part of Dave's trade,20 great cigars for the troops!!!
That my friend was a classy thing to do,you have my humble thanks and a bump


----------



## kenstogie

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

SO who sent this??? CATFISH and if anyone has a RG or two lets hit him with some rep!!!


----------



## Scimmia

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

wow, time to resize that pic

Incredible bomb, though.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



Bomber said:


> Dave, thanks for the great selection! My end should be out this week.


Thank you Bomb...


----------



## hova45

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Sweet bomb dude i wish I were you because those are some sweet looking smokes.


----------



## auradefect

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

:dr wow, that is the mother of all bombs, you're not kidding :dr


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

holy crap....very nice


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Wow, time to build a new house.

Whoever the bomber is, he wanted you shuffling off this mortal coil.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

When you see a giant 5 pound box from South Florida near your mailbox.......it's already too late!!!

Carlos (Blueface) must have a deathwish because after numerous warnings I gave him not to retaliate for a gift I sent him a while ago, the stubborn bastage hits me with this....

He knows that Brooklyn, doesn't back down, so this is NOT over!!!

Thanks I got some good :ss and :al ahead of me while I plan my counter-attack on your whole crew!!! :gn


----------



## Irons

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

O.O

umm.. WOW. Yea.. that will be all.


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

You may have to amend your sig line to include psychopathic suicide bombing runs.

Nice Job, you Thavage Beatht.


----------



## hova45

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

You did deserve it, your a awesome BOTL and you reap what you sew.:ss:tu:dr


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Patrick Patrick Patrick.....did you not learn anything from KASRs beatings? You cant win LOL

Nice beating Carlos, he deserves it :tu


----------



## SpurNubber

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

GOOD GOSH!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*



Made in Dade said:


> I would run if I were you, :z those Cubans are crazy.


I should've taken your advice.....



Ron1YY said:


> Crazy and the South Florida sun effecting their mind!!!!!!! o Waiting to see this carnage!!!!
> 
> Ron


Here it is........

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95363


----------



## Lanthor

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Wow.


----------



## JPH

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Damn.....Mr. Catfish......nice one buddy!


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Mother Of all Bombs is right! OMG! :tu


----------



## mitro

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Time to go change my underwear! Dear sweet lord... :r


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Time to make room.

New stock !! :ss

Nice looking hit there.....way cool. :tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Don is insane, but a great and generous BOTL. I'm still dizzy from his last bomb 

I would give him more RG, but I'm maxxed for Catfish (Don) :c

Very nice hit on a well deserving BOTL Don. :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Nice Carlos! That is one "fantastic" hit!

and the battle rages on...

Enjoy it all, Patrick! :ss :al


----------



## hova45

*Re: Friendly Warning..............*

I was wrong to go to his shelter he was blow up.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

I like that bomb! It looks like good cigars.

MCS


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Patrick.........you know what this means.

He has just infiltrated the family .....:gn:gn:gn

Nice one Carlos.........Over the top as usual. :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Ya had it coming Patrick! He worked you over good


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*










Dayum Catfish!! WTG!!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Awesome hit Carlos:tu looks like he owns ya now Patrick.:r


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Oh dear God!!! That's a sweet bomb. Good Job Catfish!:tu


----------



## DBall

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Holy shit. That's a joke, right... ?


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Dang....wait a minute, gotta roll my tongue back in my mouth........awesome:tu:tu:tu


----------



## kenstogie

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*



MeNimbus said:


> Don is insane, but a great and generous BOTL. I'm still dizzy from his last bomb
> 
> I would give him more RG, but I'm maxxed for Catfish


Yup Me too. So after inspecting these things I have noticed a few things but most notably is the wide array of aromas. The Opus X's have a spice smell to them, that LFD Oscuro Press is one impressive looking cigar, the HDM Ex 1066 has a hint of mint smell to it (am I crazy?) I've noticed this on my HMD 1066's too, a double ligero chisel LFD (need I say more?) A Partagas 160, (wow)th lis goes on... A Padron 64 Natural, a crazy assortment of both Opusx's and A. Fuentes, damn I am dumbfounded.


----------



## kenstogie

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

my fingers are oily from touching these. 
Partagas 160 
Wrapper-Cameroon 1980, Binder-Mexican San Andres, Filler-Dominican Piloto Cubano & Mexican San Andres Crop 1997 Partagas 160 Signature Series was created from a rare Cameroon wrapper that has been aged for nearly three decades. The unrivaled success of the Partagas 150 release 10 years ago left Cigar Master Daniel Nunez with very limited wrapper tobacco, in both quantity and size. The Partagas 160 Signature Series is an extremely rich and well-balanced cigar, and is Daniel's tribute to the legacy of his mentor, the legendary Partagas master, Ramon Cifuentes. This extraordinary cigar's availablity will be limited; it will never be issued again.


----------



## Made in Dade

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Typical SFC style. You deserve it Patrick. Now just enjoy your Rum with your smokes and call it a day.


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

I don't comment on these too often, but this one is beyond belief.

That is one of the most outrageous displays of generosity that I have seen here.

Amazing.:tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Dons bombs are already becoming legendary...here is more proof! :tu

Ken, let us know when you have recovered! :r


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

yikes!!!..nice hit!!!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Finally, a war where everyone wins!! Too cool! WTG Carlos! Great smackaroo on Patrick!


----------



## kenstogie

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

You know it's always those quiet guys :tu 
Don, Thanks Man. A+


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

:dr

Let's all have a moment of silence for the innocent bystanders who were unlucky enough to be around when you opened that.


----------



## Kngof9ex

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

so whos gonna pay for my new monitor now that is blown to bits 

nice bomb

Dan


----------



## Dux

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Now thats a bomb!! Very Nice :tu


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

why they always gotta be picking on the guys from brooklyn. Looks like Patrick took two black eyes with that hit. Show em how its done though!


----------



## catfish

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Did I send you all of those, I must have suffered from a case of temporary insanity. I wounder who could be next. But serously enjoy the smokes.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Wow! THat will be a tough one to top! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

oh my:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

I just had a heart attack.
Devastating hit.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Another devastating hit from Blueface.
:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

thank you bump...


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Nice Hit Carlos!!!!!! Patrick, Enjoy them and stay down........Don't want this to get ugly, do you????

Ron


----------



## Quint

*At a Loss for words*

I come home from work last night and find a box sitting on my porch. Wondering what the hell my wife ordered now I discover my name on it. Thinking did I forget I ordered something I excitedly open the box to find an incredibly generous gift from a fellow Gorilla whom Ive had very little interaction with. This fine gorilla was under the impression that somehow a wrong had been perpetuated upon me and needed to be amended and took it upon himself to make these amends. Unfortunately the gorilla made things worse by distroying my front door, porch, and steps which I will have to spend the rest of the summer repairing. Eternal Rider (Harland) my freind you went way over board and your generousity is overwhelming. Thank you so much but it was completely unnecessary.

An excellent collection of 10 cigars and some very fine burbon (of which I partook of last night)

The carnage:


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: At a Loss for words*

You have to watch out for those voices...


----------



## gefell

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Wow :tu


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: At a Loss for words*

*:gnBOOM*


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Very nice!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Very nice!!


----------



## JDO

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Wow that is a great deal of damage.


----------



## KASR

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Hehehe....


----------



## BigGreg

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Looks like you took a good hit, Nothing makes your day better then getting nailed with some great sticks and a beverage to accompany them. Enjoy!


----------



## hova45

*Re: At a Loss for words*

hahaha that was a great hit


----------



## stevieray

*Re: At a Loss for words*

nice hit!!!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Wow what an amazing hit!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Harland's on a roll!!!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Looks like Mass is under attack !!

Nice one Harland.......... :tuEnjoy the booty Brian ...:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Seeing where it came from,I'm not surprised!


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

unbelievable....very generous hit!!!!!


----------



## stormin

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Wow! Very nice Harland. :tu


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

I know a good contractor to help you rebuild from a hit like that:ss


----------



## Made in Dade

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

Very nice :ss


----------



## Blueface

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Patrick,
Everyone knows you are no innocent guy here.
You are a mad bomber yourself who is just getting a taste of his own stuff back.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Nice hit on Patrick...


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Wow! That is going to make for one hell of a night!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Who rattled Harland's cage? The "Eternal Bomber" is at it again!


----------



## nein

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Very nice!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Wow!! A bourbon bomb!!! :dr:al


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Since you are at a loss for words, I will lend you some of mine:

Wow!
Holy cow!!
What the??
Gee Whiz!!!

MCS


----------



## Quint

*Re: At a Loss for words*



KASR said:


> Hehehe....


Are you at the root of this EVIL ???? :ss


----------



## KASR

*Re: At a Loss for words*



Quint said:


> Are you at the root of this EVIL ???? :ss


Who....meeeeeeeee? :tu


----------



## Quint

*Re: At a Loss for words*



KASR said:


> Who....meeeeeeeee? :tu


Thanks brother :ss

P.S. Let me know what you think of that Ale when you get a chance to try it.


----------



## KASR

*Re: At a Loss for words*



Quint said:


> Thanks brother :ss
> 
> P.S. Let me know what you think of that Ale when you get a chance to try it.


You may not be thanking me when it's over. 

Yes, I'll definitely let you know. I like me some Ale's! :al


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Good target ya picked Harland, enjoy Brian.:ss


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: At a Loss for words*



KASR said:


> Who....meeeeeeeee? :tu


You know KASR is always innocent!

I am glad you liked my bomb. Sorry about the porch, but you needed a new anyway, didn't you!!

Enjoy
Harland


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Wow! :dr Great hit!


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: At a Loss for words*

That's how it's done folks! Good on ya.


----------



## JCK

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Harland... great hit on a well deserving brother. Quint, thanks for the great contests and games you'd been running lately. The smokes are very well deserved.


----------



## smokeyscotch

*SteveDMatt drops D-Bomb*

SteveDMatt has scary timing. I arrived home very late last night after a 9 hour photo shoot. I am getting ready for bed, and my wife tells me I had a package come, and we are gonna need a new mailbox. Out of the blue, I get my first full fledged BOMB. Steve, I can't thank you enough, man. You have been spying in my humi or something to know that I like the Gurkha's and Londres. The Oliva O looks very tasty, and you went above an beyond by sharing another "96 Fonseca" with me ( Best cigar I ever had). Perfect timing, as my wife and I are celebrating our 3rd Anni tonight. Thanks for the awesome generosity.
Notice the radiation had a weird effect on the tint of the photo. :gn:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: SteveDMatt drops D-Bomb*

That Oliva looks awesome; great hit.
:tu


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Harland strikes again, nice job. Quint, Harland hooked me up with that Bulleit Bourbon, it is quite tastey, you deserve it for all you do here at CS, enjoy it.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: SteveDMatt drops D-Bomb*

Steve is a great BOTL! Enjoy!:tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Dear Jesus... this is just ridiculous. I have nothing more to say.


----------



## Golfman

*Re: SteveDMatt drops D-Bomb*

Nice hit!

The black puro is actually a good smoke in my opinion. Had one the other night! :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: SteveDMatt drops D-Bomb*

Nice hit !! :tu

WTG Steve....thats the way to spread it around...:ss


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: SteveDMatt drops D-Bomb*

Hey Tim, thank you, for being a great BOTL and a fabulous addition to this wonderful family of ours.

Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## ramblinsmoke

*Re: SteveDMatt drops D-Bomb*

Nice...way to go SteveDMatt. Oliva makes a handsome (and tasty) cigar.


----------



## Zira

*Re: Secret weapon launches .....*



Marlboro Cigars said:


> I don't get the pic -
> Is someone going to feel like a jackass soon?
> 
> Nice one.
> :tu


:r noooooooooo I would never intentionally try to make someone feel like a jackass


----------



## maddman

*Re: Secret weapon launches .....*

I am going to take a stabe at this and say the Bomb is goig to have Coffee in it


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Secret weapon launches .....*



maddman said:


> I am going to take a stabe at this and say the Bomb is goig to have Coffee in it


I'll know when I get home....:gn:gn


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: SteveDMatt drops D-Bomb*

Nice lookin hit:dr, but there is no sense getting a new mailbox....it'll just get blowed up again...and again:r


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Secret weapon launches .....*

Go get em Cindy! :tu


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: Secret weapon launches .....*

:r:r

Get Um


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: SteveDMatt drops D-Bomb*

Great Hit!

Enjoy


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: At a Loss for words*

SWEET!

Great hit! :tu


----------



## Zira

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Very nice hit :tu


----------



## ColdCuts

*Re: NYC Hit List*

Damn Jian! Nice work!


----------



## ColdCuts

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Couldn't have happened to a nicer gorilla.


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Nicest hit ive seen in a while..Good going Carlos..


----------



## RPB67

*Re: NYC Hit List*

Good looking packages there. :tu


----------



## JCK

*Re: NYC Hit List*

Jian, nice Anejo cluster bombs !!! Well done. Those went to some great gorillas.


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: NYC Hit List*

Nice stuff there. Great hits.


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Very solid hit. That bourbon looks :dr


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Man, major destruction. That's a first rate bomb. :tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

WTG!! That is massive.


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Very classy, Harland. That's a great hit. Everything looks tasty. That Bourbon kinda causes the Pavlov's Dog Effect. :dr


----------



## Dux

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Very Nice Hit!!! :bx


----------



## Big_Boy Stogie

*Re: At a Loss for words*

Thats nice!


----------



## Golfman

*Re: Mother of All Bombs*

indeed... that bomb was definitly nuclear

nice hit! :ss


----------



## hockeydad

*Hit by a NOOB bomb*

Herfed with Shaggy last night and he have me a package that blew the tip of my fingers off.

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

Very nice and well deserved!!


----------



## havana_lover

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

very nice hit, enjoy those..


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

Hehehe. Two down, two to go! Oh, the carnage!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

at least he didnt shoot the messanger...:r


----------



## fordkustom

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

YUMMY!


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

Nice hit to a deserving BOTL. Enjoy those!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

Great hit on a very deserving BOTL.
:tu:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

Nice !

I guess those noobs bomb dam good.


----------



## hova45

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

wtg nice noob bomb


----------



## maddman

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

Two down wonder who the other two are 

hmmmmm seems the SOB's are leaving out a little item i snuck in the packages hehe :gn


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

Holy cow guys!!!


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*



maddman said:


> Two down wonder who the other two are
> 
> hmmmmm seems the SOB's are leaving out a little item i snuck in the packages hehe :gn


Was it something like this?


----------



## shaerza

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

:gn:gn Seems I missed that part of our package too then mark =p


----------



## hockeydad

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

What about this?

It seems its a sticker to go on the inside of a car window or house window. Believe it or not I took this on a glass coffee table lying on the ground.


----------



## maddman

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

bwhahahahahhahah

that is the one, ya i snuck that in on my own shaerza :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*N.O.O.B. BOMB*

Dang....those N.O.O.B.'s hit hard, came home to these great lookin sticks.

Partagas Spanish Rosada Rijito
Partagas Black Magnefico
Oliva G Torpedo
Rocky Patel Nording Robusto
CAO Sopranos Boss
Tatuaje Series P Churchill
La Fontana Consigliere Part II
Gurkha X-Fuerte
Gurkha Master Select
Padrone 3000 Maduro

Many Thanks Guys.... but know I have your names...:gn:gn


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*



Old Sailor said:


> Dang....those N.O.O.B.'s hit hard, came home to these great lookin sticks.
> 
> Partagas Spanish Rosada Rijito
> Partagas Black Magnefico
> Oliva G Torpedo
> Rocky Patel Nording Robusto
> CAO Sopranos Boss
> Tatuaje Series P Churchill
> La Fontana Consigliere Part II
> Gurkha X-Fuerte
> Gurkha Master Select
> Padrone 3000 Maduro
> 
> Many Thanks Guys.... but know I have your names...:gn:gn


Very tasty x-fuerte..soprano..tatuaje.. hell there all good- 
Those noob's sure know some good sticks to hit a great gorilla with \m/,


----------



## shaggy

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*

i had nothing to do with it.....:r

enjoy dave


----------



## maddman

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*

three down wonder who the last one is 

Good thing we had shaggy on the inside :ss

Turn that flag up side right.


----------



## JCK

*Leveled by a fine Gorilla*

I got home just a little while ago and got the wind knocked out of me by one of the Jungle's Finest Gorillas. Brent you put a hurtin on me with this little package you sent me. It's very much appreciated. It brought a smile to my face after a long day. !! More than half of these sticks are new to me, so they will definately be some tasty morsels burnt to a crisp in the near future !


----------



## Old Sailor

*Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

This pkg was sitting out back when I got home.....no wonder the wife put it out there.:rThis was HUGH......Openned it up and for once I'm speechless....Mike & Cindy hit me with the following, I'll let the pics speak for themselves.:tu:tu

I am Humbled by your generosity, if someone could RG them for me, many Thanks.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

just a little friendly push brother....u know how that goes dont ya?

enjoy dave...u deserve it


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Leveled by a fine Gorilla*

You hit me up the side of the head with your bomb! Come on, I had to. There have been some great gorillas out there bombing me like you, Hova45, Alladin Sane, Golfman, Reggie Buckeye, Maddman, CA21455, PapaJohn, IceHog and the list goes on. Sorry if I missed somebody. I salute each and every one of you!!!:u


----------



## guinsdan

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

Beautiful bomb Mike!!!


----------



## stormin

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

Nice tag team! :tu

Enjoy the coffee Dave.


----------



## maddman

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

very nice, by the looks of it your entire neighber hood was taken out


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

Now that was a hit! :dr WTG!!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

Excellent looking hit there.

Nice tag team gang up ! :tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*

That was some good work:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

Nice hit


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*

:tu:dr:tu:ss


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*



Cigarmark said:


> Was it something like this?


I will have one of those please:dr

SEriously now, great bomb:tu


----------



## Zira

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

Told you ... what goes around comes around 

Enjoy :cf


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

They got you too:r:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*



maddman said:


> three down wonder who the last one is
> 
> Good thing we had shaggy on the inside :ss
> 
> Turn that flag up side right.


DOH:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

I know what I'm doing tomorrow:tu:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*

Thats one way to slap an Old Sailor ......:tu

You guys definately sunk his ship. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Leveled by a fine Gorilla*

Sweet Mother of:dr:dr:tu


----------



## Zira

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*



Old Sailor said:


> I know what I'm doing tomorrow:tu:tu


You will be having freshly ground coffee for breakie ?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Traveling Bomb Watch out!!!!!*

:gnDC#: 0306 2400 0000 1994 5430 Your a great BOTL Here's to many more:tu
0306 2400 0000 1994 5423 & 5454 should land 2day or tomorrow:gn


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Leveled by a fine Gorilla*

You hit one of CS's Finest! :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Traveling Bomb Watch out!!!!!*

Yup.

Looks like Booker is in action again....:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Traveling Bomb Watch out!!!!!*

:gn Oh my!!! LOOKOUT!!! :gn


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Traveling Bomb Watch out!!!!!*

Good Lord, did you get stuck in the mud again:r.......those are gonna hurt when they land.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*



Zira said:


> You will be having freshly ground coffee for breakie ?


:tu:tu:dr


----------



## TheDirector

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*

Great hit N.O.O.B.ies:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*

Good thing we had shaggy on the inside :ss

AHH HAA:gn:gn


----------



## JCK

*Re: Leveled by a fine Gorilla*



Papichulo said:


> You hit me up the side of the head with your bomb! Come on, I had to. There have been some great gorillas out there bombing me like you, Hova45, Alladin Sane, Golfman, Reggie Buckeye, Maddman, CA21455, PapaJohn, IceHog and the list goes on. Sorry if I missed somebody. I salute each and every one of you!!!:u


Brent, like I said it's very much appreciated. I'm still grinning from ear to ear !


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Leveled by a fine Gorilla*



khubli said:


> Brent, like I said it's very much appreciated. I'm still grinning from ear to ear !


 got you good brother.

Great hit Brent.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Leveled by a fine Gorilla*

Nice hit there Brent! :tu

How's that baby boy doin'?

.


----------



## Kngof9ex

*Re: Traveling Bomb Watch out!!!!!*

watch out its gonna hurt


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Leveled by a fine Gorilla*

Another great hit by Brent...WTG Brother!


----------



## havana_lover

*Re: Leveled by a fine Gorilla*

To one of our best!!! Ji, couldnt think of a better BOTL to hit..


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Leveled by a fine Gorilla*

Nice selection of cigars and great hit.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*

Very nice hit on a very deserving BOTL.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

Devastating hit.
:tu


----------



## DragonMan

*Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*

I started on night shift this week after a much needed holiday with the family at my parent's cottage. My wife and kids are staying there another week so I'm home alone. I hate night shift and being alone makes it even worse!! When Mike (Shaggy) asked me to come by to pick up a package I thought great, I had no idea why he had a package for me but was looking forward to his company!! Unfortunately traffic was slow and I got there later then I wanted to and couldn't stay long because of my screwed up night shift hours!! The package was a bomb from CigarMark, Deuce, Shaerza and MaddMan. Thank you very much for your generosity, you guys really brightened up my week!!! Here's a list of what these fine N.O.O.B.S. sent me:

- Tatuaje Series P Churchill
- CAO Sopranos Boss
- Oliva G Torpedo
- Gurkha X-Fuerte
- Gurkha Master Select
- Partagas Black Magnefico
- Padron 3000 Maduro
- Rocky Patel Nording Robusto
- La Fontana Consigliere Part II by Comacho
- Partagas Spanish Rosada Rijito

The digital camera is at the cottage so I had to take a picture with the cell phone.

Thanks again guys I really appreciate it!!! And thank you Mike for your company and for reminding my taste buds of what they have been missing!! :tu :tu

Please hit these BOTL with some RG they deserve it!!!

:ss


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

Very nice duo bomb!! Enjoy Dave!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: Hit by a NOOB bomb*

These NOOBS really get around!! Nice bomb to a deserving BOTL!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*

One more to go, but seriously it takes a great BOTL to handle this large of a task. Thanks Shaggy!

Now, let the damage continue


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*

Man! You Canadians are bombing anything that moves:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*

It must be that Canadian water :r


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

Pervette and company got the best of ya Dave!:ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*

And the bombing run continues.

Great hit there.....:tu


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: Traveling Bomb Watch out!!!!!*

Look out, someone's in for a hurtin!!! :bx

:ss


----------



## hockeydad

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*

NOOO, NIIICK. Not you too. Awesome guys.


----------



## hockeydad

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*

WOW. Those NOOBS play hardball.


----------



## hockeydad

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

Nice homecoming present. :tu


----------



## dunng

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*

Very nice hit, great selections! :ss


----------



## maddman

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*

well this round of bombing of the SOB's comes to a close. thanks shaggy and Zira for the help with these packages.

:chk


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Traveling Bomb Watch out!!!!!*

There's something you don't see every day....a traveling bomb!!! 
:tu


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*

Some great hits going on for some deserving BOTL's!! Hope you are not hurt too bad Nick!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*

Geez, they are gonna incur some wrath!!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

Shag... are you saying we have to help keep the FOGs awake??? Super hit!


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

nicely done :tu


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Bombed by the Duo of Shaggy & Zira*

Sweet hit! Very deserving FOG.


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*



maddman said:


> well this round of bombing of the SOB's comes to a close. thanks shaggy and Zira for the help with these packages.
> 
> :chk


I don't know what happened maddman but I thought each bomb was supposed to contain one of these:

What haapened to them? Hey, why haven't you left the printshop for the last week? Did shaggy take all 4?


----------



## JCK

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*

Those N.O.O.B.S are out of control.. WTG !


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: N.O.O.B. BOMB*



Deuce said:


> One more to go, but seriously it takes a great BOTL to handle this large of a task. *Thanks Shaggy!*
> 
> Now, let the damage continue


I think Shaggy must be some kind of "double agent"


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Traveling Bomb Watch out!!!!!*

Another Booker bomb?
Someone is in deep now.
:tu:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Traveling Bomb Watch out!!!!!*

Uh-oh!! A Booker-Bomb!!! :gn


----------



## DennisP

*The old box split bomb trick by Prozac_Puros*

So, 4 of us are doing a box split for Tatuaje VI Angeles and do to the price we got, it's been a little slow, but no big deal. I just got back from a work trip out of town and knew the cigars came. But, what my wife didn't tell me was that the Tats picked up 4 hitchikers on the way. I just walked in the house so haven't seen exactly what it is, but looks like:
Short Story
Fonseca gerbil
Punch robusto
Torano 1916

Thanks so much and very unnecassary.


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: The old box split bomb trick by Prozac_Puros*



DennisP said:


> So, 4 of us are doing a box split for Tatuaje VI Angeles and do to the price we got, it's been a little slow, but no big deal. I just got back from a work trip out of town and knew the cigars came. But, what my wife didn't tell me was that the Tats picked up 4 hitchikers on the way. I just walked in the house so haven't seen exactly what it is, but looks like:
> Short Story
> Fonseca gerbil
> Punch robusto
> Torano 1916
> 
> Thanks so much and very unnecassary.


I was in on that split too, got the same gang of hitchhikers.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: The old box split bomb trick by Prozac_Puros*

Nice tag alongs - great split.
:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: The old box split bomb trick by Prozac_Puros*

Great split there.

The tag a longs look just delicious....:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*



Cigarmark said:


> I don't know what happened maddman but I thought each bomb was supposed to contain one of these:
> 
> What haapened to them? Hey, why haven't you left the printshop for the last week? Did shaggy take all 4?


:dr:dr:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: The old box split bomb trick by Prozac_Puros*

Sometimes the extras accidentally fall in...


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: The old box split bomb trick by Prozac_Puros*

Those 4 body guards look yummy.:tu:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*

The Padron, Nording and Oliva are some of my favorite cigars.
Great hit.
:tu


----------



## Zira

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*



maddman said:


> well this round of bombing of the SOB's comes to a close. thanks shaggy and Zira for the help with these packages.
> 
> :chk


Shaggy > :gn  < Zira


----------



## KASR

*Re: The old box split bomb trick by Prozac_Puros*

Foul play is afoot!! Great hits!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: The old box split bomb trick by Prozac_Puros*

Gotta love those...

...hitchhikers! :dr


----------



## ATLHARP

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Ah!!

More punishment from Carlos! Good hit you crazy 'rican!

ATL


----------



## mitro

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

the NCs alone would be a hell of a hit. Awesome hit! :ss

And now I know what a bottle of Diplomatico looks like :tu


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*



Cigarmark said:


> I don't know what happened maddman but I thought each bomb was supposed to contain one of these:
> 
> What haapened to them? Hey, why haven't you left the printshop for the last week? Did shaggy take all 4?


I wanted to keep 'er for myself, but my wife wouldn't like that much.

Anyway....this raid is over....for now!:tu Have fun with those sticks.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

What a hit Carlos! WAy to go! :chk


----------



## CobraSkip

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

Excellent Carlos. But I really don't understand how gorillas think the can mess with us So. Fla guys and believe they can get away with it. 
I guess some have a slow learning curve or they like the pain of continual punishment.


----------



## shaerza

*Re: Night Shift Blues Bombed Away By NOOBS*



Deuce said:


> I wanted to keep 'er for myself, but my wife wouldn't like that much.
> 
> Anyway....this raid is over....for now!:tu Have fun with those sticks.


Must mean its time to start planning the next run!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*



CobraSkip said:


> Excellent Carlos. But I really don't understand how gorillas think the can mess with us So. Fla guys and believe they can get away with it.
> I guess some have a slow learning curve or they like the pain of continual punishment.


Wow!! Where have you been? I feel honored that you used one of your rare posts for one of my threads!!! How's it going?

Oh yeah blah blah blah to all your S.Fla tough-guy :BS

But really how have you been?


----------



## Blueface

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*



CobraSkip said:


> Excellent Carlos. But I really don't understand how gorillas think the can mess with us So. Fla guys and believe they can get away with it.
> I guess some have a slow learning curve or they like the pain of continual punishment.


SKIP???

Man you have been MIA.

Any more trips to Florida?

Bombing is fun but in person over the head hits are much more fun.


----------



## catfish

*suprise suprise suprise*

I got home from work today and recieved an excellent surprise. Tech-ninja bombed me with a fantastic 3-some. This is the haul that I got:

a '06 bolivar belicoso fino, a '01 san cristabol de la habana, and last but not least probly the grand-daddy of all cigars a '07 montecristo #2. These are some fantastic looking cigars. Thank you very much stewart, I will enjoy them very much.


----------



## hova45

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

what a great bomb enjoy


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

Nice group:dr:dr:tu


----------



## tech-ninja

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

Enjoy, Don! It's the least I could do. :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

Nice cigars you got hit with there.

Good job Stewart. :tu


----------



## cre8v1

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

Nice hit, Stewart! WTG, my man and enjoy the smokes, catfish. :ss


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

Congratulations!

When I saw the title of the thread I thought it might have been a bomb from Gomer Pyle


----------



## chibnkr

*Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

I mentioned to Jon (j6ppc) that it had been a long time since I had last tried a Punch Ninfa and that I was curious how the recent (02/03) dress box cigars compared to those from cabinets. Well, I open the mail today and find that Jon has BOMBED me with 5 beautiful sticks! Thank you very much, bro! You exemplify what this place is all about! :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

Great hit, great hitter and great hittee!!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

He is officially the Ninfa corrupter. Nice bomb Jon. I am sure you will enjoy them Mike.:tu


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

nice bomb Jon :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

John is definately Ninfa boy !

Nice one there.....:ss


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

Jon great bomb on a great BOTL! :tu


----------



## SpurNubber

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

Always a generous guy! Great job Stewart :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

:dr:dr:dr


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

Enjoy Mike - not often I can fill a gap in your humi :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

Nice bomb:chk


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

Yo Jon! Where's my Ninfas? LOL, JK but nice hit nonetheless. Thems some good smokes.


----------



## tchariya

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> :dr:dr:dr


now why the heck do you have floydp's tag?


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

Great cigars from a great BOTL!Excellent play Jon :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

You deserve them Don,nice hit Stuart!


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

Nice going, bacon boy.


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

What;s a Ninfa? Great Hit!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

WOW! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Quint

*The Devastation Continues*

I'm not even through cleaning up from the 1st attact and Booker (DETROITPHA357) catches me out of the bomb shelter. Thank you for a very nice selection of cigars. I'm just going to have to put off summer chores and set aside time to smoke all these fine cigars that have come in lately. Thanks very much Booker


----------



## RPB67

*Re: The Devastation Continues*

Blow a hole in the pool Brain !

WTG Booker.... get him good....:bx


----------



## rack04

*Bombs away....*

DC# 0103 8555 7490 7002 7485
DC# 0103 8555 7490 7972 2190


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*



RHNewfie said:


> What;s a Ninfa? Great Hit!


clicky


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*



RHNewfie said:


> What's a Ninfa? Great Hit!


*This:*


----------



## ky toker

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

Nice bomb, Jon.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

Jon is a NinfaTY kinda guy...


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Bombs away....*

Those are gonna hurt:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: The Devastation Continues*

Ya gotta watch Booker when he :bx, enjoy Brian:ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

That's ninfalicious! Good job bro!


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: The Devastation Continues*

Wat to go, Booker!!


----------



## hova45

*Re: Bombs away....*

you better watch out you better not cry because rack is coming with a surprise:chk


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Bombs away....*

Uh-oh.......check the home owner's insurance policies!!! :gn o


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*



chibnkr said:


> I mentioned to Jon (j6ppc) that it had been a long time since I had last tried a Punch Ninfa and that I was curious how the recent (02/03) dress box cigars compared to those from cabinets. Well, I open the mail today and find that Jon has BOMBED me with 5 beautiful sticks! Thank you very much, bro! You exemplify what this place is all about! :tu


Coincidently, I smoked a Ninfa Jon gifted just last night at the S.H.I.T. herf. Nice smoke, thank you Jon!


----------



## CigarGal

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

Once again Jon demonstrates his impeccable tastes in cigars.

Nice hit!


----------



## macms

*Re: Bombs away....*

That sound you hear...is incoming, but if you heard it, its to late!!!!!


----------



## Bomber

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

DC#: 0306 3030 0003 4193 4609

Sorry for the delay. Enjoy.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



Bomber said:


> DC#: 0306 3030 0003 4193 4609
> 
> Sorry for the delay. Enjoy.


No worries Bro...:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*



Blueface said:


> SKIP???
> 
> Man you have been MIA.
> 
> Any more trips to Florida?
> 
> Bombing is fun but in person over the head hits are much more fun.


Looks like we missed him Carlos!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Another Crazy Cuban Attacks Brooklyn!!*

My God... I have nothing to say... nothing. I've heard awesome things about that Diplomatico, man... enjoy!


----------



## TimButz2

*Newcigarz Hits Me With A Little Suprise Bomb*

I posted a thread looking for empty cigar boxes, Tony(Newcigarz) said he could hook me up with a couple of boxes. Well his package arrived to inside was several boxes but I don't think he check all of they before he sent them. Beacause in the very last box I found this:

View attachment 13186


Tony, I appreciate the boxes and the smokes. You went way overboard. Thank you very much. the boxes are all great and what can I say about the stoeaway stogie. Thanks again.


----------



## hova45

*Re: Newcigarz Hits Me With A Little Suprise Bomb*



TimButz2 said:


> I posted a thread looking for empty cigar boxes, Tony(Newcigarz) said he could hook me up with a couple of boxes. Well his package arrived to inside was several boxes but I don't think he check all of they before he sent them. Beacause in the very last box I found this:
> 
> View attachment 13186
> 
> 
> Tony, I appreciate the boxes and the smokes. You went way overboard. Thank you very much. the boxes are all great and what can I say about the stoeaway stogie. Thanks again.


the link doesnt work


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Newcigarz Hits Me With A Little Suprise Bomb*

Sounds like a good hit. :ss
But the picture isn't working.


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Newcigarz Hits Me With A Little Suprise Bomb*



TimButz2 said:


> I posted a thread looking for empty cigar boxes, Tony(Newcigarz) said he could hook me up with a couple of boxes. Well his package arrived to inside was several boxes but I don't think he check all of they before he sent them. Beacause in the very last box I found this:
> 
> View attachment 13186
> 
> 
> Tony, I appreciate the boxes and the smokes. You went way overboard. Thank you very much. the boxes are all great and what can I say about the stoeaway stogie. Thanks again.


Sorry here is the pic:

View attachment 13187


----------



## hova45

*Re: Newcigarz Hits Me With A Little Suprise Bomb*

wow what a hit


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Newcigarz Hits Me With A Little Suprise Bomb*



TimButz2 said:


> Tony, I appreciate the boxes and the smokes. You went way overboard. Thank you very much. the boxes are all great and what can I say about the stoeaway stogie. Thanks again.


Enjoy Those Smokes and Lets see the cooler when its all set up! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Newcigarz Hits Me With A Little Suprise Bomb*

Nice lookin trio:tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Newcigarz Hits Me With A Little Suprise Bomb*

Nice hit, Tony :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Newcigarz Hits Me With A Little Suprise Bomb*

All good things come in threes.....:tu


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Newcigarz Hits Me With A Little Suprise Bomb*

Looks like Tony has tag-along-itis, its contagious in the jungle.

Nice one Tony. :tu


----------



## cigarsarge

*hit by macms*

macms hit me today with a welcome back bomb...Darn nice selection of primo smokes.

Thanks Fred...You're a great guy. :tu


----------



## havana_lover

*Re: hit by macms*

nice hit..


----------



## cigarsarge

*Re: hit by macms*



havana_lover said:


> nice hit..


I'd like to do pics...But my camera is broke.


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: hit by macms*



cigarsarge said:


> I'd like to do pics...But my camera is broke.


We will take lists in lieu of pics if we must :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: hit by macms*

Good way to get welcomed back !

Welcome back and enjoy the cigars. :ss


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: hit by macms*



cigarsarge said:


> I'd like to do pics...But my camera is broke.


Do you have a scanner...:r

Good job macms:tu


----------



## rack04

*Re: Bombs away....*

One more for good measure

DC# 0103 8555 7490 8156 7949


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: hit by macms*



RHNewfie said:


> We will take lists in lieu of pics if we must :ss


:tpd::tu:tu


----------



## Blueface

*Friendly warning.............*

I am on vacation this week.
Much needed after much travel.
However, when I have too much time on my hands, look out!!!
Payback is a bitch!!!

Target is somewhere here.............

This is what the state may look like when done.............


----------



## drawfour

*Re: Friendly warning.............*

Bomb shelters, everyone!!!


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Friendly warning.............*

People actually live in that state?


----------



## Blueface

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



Bigwaved said:


> People actually live in that state?


What the heck?
I just found out this week that Orgeon is actually inhabitted.:r


----------



## RETSF

*Re: Friendly warning.............*

Time to duck anc cover....


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



RETSF said:


> Time to duck anc cover....


Could it be you??? :chk


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



Blueface said:


> What the heck?
> I just found out this week that Orgeon is actually inhabitted.:r


Word on the street is Florida is mainly gators and cockroaches with a few "visitors" from NY.


----------



## The Dakotan

*Re: Bombs away....*

wow! he's not playing around!


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: Bombs away....*



The Dakotan said:


> wow! he's not playing around!


Those are wimpy boxes. Just kidding. I am only sounding so bold because I don't believe one is coming my way.


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



Blueface said:


> What the heck?
> I just found out this week that Orgeon is actually inhabitted.:r


People live in Oregon? Wow. Thank you for letting me know that.


----------



## rack04

*Re: Bombs away....*



reggiebuckeye said:


> Those are wimpy boxes. Just kidding. I am only sounding so bold because I don't believe one is coming my way.


Wow, harsh. :cb I'm not trying to send a message or make a point, just trying to say thanks.


----------



## Blueface

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



Bigwaved said:


> Word on the street is Florida is mainly *gators and cockroaches with a few "visitors" from NY*.


That is an oxymoron.

Disclaimer:
JUST KIDDING NYorkers!!!
I too am originally from NY/NJ.


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



reggiebuckeye said:


> People live in Oregon? Wow. Thank you for letting me know that.


Shhh! Move along, there is nothin' to see there...


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: Bombs away....*



rack04 said:


> Wow, harsh. :cb I'm not trying to send a message or make a point, just trying to say thanks.


Wasn't trying to be harsh. I was just picking. I don't think I know how to be harsh in such a good place.


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



Bigwaved said:


> Shhh! Move along, there is nothin' to see there...


My point exactly.:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



reggiebuckeye said:


> My point exactly.:tu


I wish we could keep this place more of a secret. The traffic is getting worse...


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



Bigwaved said:


> I wish we could keep this place more of a secret. The traffic is getting worse...


It isn't because of me. Care to move our discussion elsewhere? This is a serious thread jack.


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



reggiebuckeye said:


> It isn't because of me. Care to move our discussion elsewhere? This is a serious thread jack.


Calos is sleeping off his jet lag. He will not know...j/k Carlos. Back tothe b0mbing run.


----------



## hova45

*In the news today.........*

:chkThat what it is going to sound like once this bomb is delivered:chk

This is the location

The person lives in the city that this team belongs to

DC# 0306 3030 0000 9518 5081:gn


----------



## Blueface

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



Bigwaved said:


> Calos is sleeping off his jet lag. He will not know...j/k Carlos. Back tothe b0mbing run.


Giving it a bit longer so I can nod out for good.

Actually, heck, I participated in my own threadjack.
I am truly still amazed people do live in the woods (they call it Oregon over there and seem to get very offended if you don't pronounce it right).:r
Where I am from, we call the "woods" parks and they are usually no more than blocks long.
A real forrest is Central Park. One can actually get lost there if you are not careful.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: In the news today.........*

And what city would that be?


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: In the news today.........*

I will be watching the sky for the mushroom cloud. Brent, who did you upset this time?


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: In the news today.........*

People live in that ball????:r:r


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: In the news today.........*



Old Sailor said:


> People live in that ball????:r:r


Feels like it down here sometimes.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: In the news today.........*

I feel a big smoke cloud emerging soon.:gn:gn


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



Blueface said:


> I am on vacation this week.
> Much needed after much travel.
> However, when I have too much time on my hands, look out!!!
> Payback is a bitch!!!
> 
> Target is somewhere here.............
> 
> This is what the state may look like when done.............


Carlos has SPOKEN !!! :gn:chk


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Bombs away....*

Those are definately going to leave a mark !!! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Friendly warning.............*

Whomp him good Carlos, take no prisoners :hn


----------



## burninator

*Re: Friendly warning.............*

Too close for comfort.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Friendly warning.............*

How many trailer parks you think thats gonna take out:hn


----------



## RETSF

*Re: Friendly warning.............*



Papichulo said:


> Could it be you??? :chk


It would be a tough shot......My Command Post (a flat rock under a rocky overhang) is surrounded by natural foritficaton.......Protected by Hooker Knob and Hogback Mountain.:alOoooops need to secure the still.


----------



## hova45

*Re: In the news today.........*

cant wait to see the look on his face when he opens the box


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: In the news today.........*

Hmmm, I wonder who's the target. Someone better look out.


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Bombs away....*

You better start praying if one of these is coming my way. You will not win that war.:gn


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Bombs away....*

The man's got cigars and cigar bags too...a great combination for...DESTRUCTION! :tu

.


----------



## rack04

*Re: Bombs away....*

Last but certainly not least.

DC# 0103 8555 7490 9198 1971


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: Bombs away....*

Oh boy. That is one massive bomb. Oh my goodness.


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: Bombs away....*

OH MY....thats going to leave a mark! :tu


----------



## hova45

*Re: In the news today.........*

:chk:chk:gn:gn


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: In the news today.........*

Looks like somebody is gonna mess with Texas!!

MCS


----------



## rack04

*Re: Bombs away....*

Be prepared...the first couple bombs should start falling tomorrow. The rest will follow.


----------



## bazookajoe

*Re: Bombs away....*

Looks like another mad bomber on the loose...


----------



## chibnkr

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

Smoked one yesterday. What an excellent cigar! True Punch flavors - lots of woody, fruity sweetness. Beautiful colorado claro wrapper with a slightly firm draw. At first I had a bit of trouble getting enough smoke through, but that quickly corrected itself after about 1/2 inch or so. A truly elegant vitola. And a truly generous Brother of the Leaf! Thank you again!


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*

Very nice hit! :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Thanks, Jon (j6ppc) for the Ninfas!*



j6ppc said:


> Enjoy Mike - not often I can fill a gap in your humi :r


Better than having any humi in his gap, Jon. 

Nice hit, but I would expect nothing less from a generous Brother like you.


----------



## hova45

*I'm hit, I'm hit*

So our dear botl Dave ( Blake Lockhart) decided to send me a bomb, needless to say that what he did was uncalled for but appreciated. He told me he would send some samplers and boy he did.
Here is the damage:




























Dave I will get you back some how as soon as i figure out what you like or what i can hit you with.


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*

Looks like tye-stick(oops):w Nice hit!


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*

Funny looking cigars! :r


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*



Cigarmark said:


> Looks like tye-stick(oops):w Nice hit!


you mean Thai?

Nice hit Dave!


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*



newcigarz said:


> Funny looking cigars! :r


:r:r. Nice hit!!


----------



## hova45

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*



newcigarz said:


> Funny looking cigars! :r


You are too much:chk:r:chk


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*



68TriShield said:


> you mean Thai?
> 
> Nice hit Dave!


Hey man, must have been too much Thai back in the 80's. Spell check did not fix for me.:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*

Great lookin :bx, bet it smelled good before ya openned it with all those samples.:dr


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*

Gotta love the pipe tobacco!!!


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*

very nice pipe tobacco p


----------



## jbo

*K-A-B-O-O-M*

Imagine my surprise when I got home to find a totally unexpected treat on my front porch. Thanks to the humility of this good BOTL he was hard to track down in order to give proper credit (tchariya). He did not leave a note in the bomb and all I had was a return address. I still don't know how I got to be the undeserved recipient of such a great bomb, but I am not only astounded, I am humbled and grateful.

The bomb was filled with great sticks:

3-Sancho Panza's in a great, little wood box
1-C.A.O.
1-Graycliff
1-Punch
1-Rocky Patel Old World Reserve
1-Nicaraguan Selection 3000
1-5 Vegas
1-I.T. Fire

In addition to the smokes, there were gifts that would make every true Illini fan drool.
1-Final Four Commemorative Magazine
1-Football Schedule Poster
1-Illini Magnet
1-Illinois T-Shirt
3-Fighting Illini Pencils
1-Deck of Partagas Rosado Playing Cards

I am humbled and grateful. Thank you so much for thinking of me.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: K-A-B-O-O-M*

Great bomb for a great BOTL. Nothing like throwing a little personal thought into the box. Takes a cigar bomb to the next level.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: K-A-B-O-O-M*

A very thoughtful bomb with all the extras.:ss


----------



## mikeyj23

*Re: K-A-B-O-O-M*

Great bomb! Enjoy.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: K-A-B-O-O-M*

Nice haul, there. Even without being full of TARHEEL stuff instead of the Illinois gear. :ss Enjoy.


----------



## hova45

*Re: K-A-B-O-O-M*

wow nice hit:gn:gn


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*

Hova45,

You mentioned that you were "new to the pipe", so I only did what any "gorilla" would have done...send you a few things to sample. 

No paybacks necessary, just enjoy your new hobby and let us know how you're progressing with this new "slope". Just remember to take it slow and enjoy the ride!

:ssp
.


----------



## hova45

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*



Blake Lockhart said:


> Hova45,
> 
> You mentioned that you were "new to the pipe", so I only did what any "gorilla" would have done...send you a few things to sample.
> 
> No paybacks necessary, just enjoy your new hobby and let us know how you're progressing with this new "slope". Just remember to take it slow and enjoy the ride!
> 
> :ssp
> .


Dave I appreciate things and if I didn't retaliate it just would not be me. I will find something and when you least expect it Boooooooooooom


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: K-A-B-O-O-M*

Great hit.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Bombs away....*

Nice bombing run.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: In the news today.........*

San Antonio is in for it.
:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: Bombs away....*



rack04 said:


> Last but certainly not least.
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7490 9198 1971


What do you have in there son, a microwave?

MCS


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*

Nice one..
p


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Friendly warning.............*

Nice going, Carlos.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: hit by macms*

Nice one, macms.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Newcigarz Hits Me With A Little Suprise Bomb*

Devastating hit from a very sneaky and generous BOTL.
:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

:dr:dr:dr:dr:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: The Devastation Continues*

Great hit from a very geneerous member of the board.
:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Newcigarz Hits Me With A Little Suprise Bomb*

Very nice "stowaways" , Tony! :tu

.


----------



## JCK

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

Excellent hit Stewart !


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Bombs away....*

One of these landed today....o

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96779


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



Bomber said:


> DC#: 0306 3030 0003 4193 4609
> 
> Sorry for the delay. Enjoy.


Oh hell yeah! Ross sent me a CD and a shotglass from a local Rockabilly band there in Jersey.I'm listening to it right now,how you knew I was a fan of Rockabilly I'll never know.These guys remind me of the old Stray Cats...


----------



## KASR

*Re: Bombs away....*

There's nothing like newb-destruction in the morning! Go get em!


----------



## KASR

*Re: The Devastation Continues*

You deserve it Quint!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: The Devastation Continues*

Booker's a mighty-fine BOTL!!! Great hit!!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: The Devastation Continues*

Constant pounding...Hold on Brian!


----------



## rack04

*Re: Bombs away....*

2 down, 2 to go. :ss Nobody is safe.


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: Bombs away....*

Way to :sl some gorillas around. Impressive.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: The Devastation Continues*

Thats the way to get him Booker ...:gn:gn:gn

Nice one there, Enjoy Brian !! :ss


----------



## icehog3

*Re: The Devastation Continues*

Those Motown Men don't fool around! WTG Booker! :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*

Nice lookin baccy you got there.


----------



## hova45

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*



RPB67 said:


> Nice lookin baccy you got there.


thanks, and for the rg too


----------



## RPB67

*Re: K-A-B-O-O-M*

Its like Christmas in July !

Nice hit there. :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: K-A-B-O-O-M*

Nice Hit! :tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: The Devastation Continues*

Great target Booker. Enjoy the gars Brian :mn


----------



## Papichulo

*Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Hova beat the living **** out of me! I went to the mailbox and was astonished by the size of this box or container... I said "hmmmmmm" to myself. I wish my camera was working, but I lost the charger:gn

This is what Joey left me with:

Coffee Crisp candy bar:dr
Padron Torp
2 lucsious unbanded sticks
Padron 1964
Partagas 160 
Ashton VSG
Cabaiguan Cuba
5Vegas 'A' Toro
LGC Serie R Limitada -- I think this one is a 2005

I love all these smokes. What the heck am I going to do with this BOTL. Joey just bombed me two weeks ago. I am at a loss. What a great BOTL. :tu


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Very nice hit on ya :tu

Id say you need to unleash a Texas sized nuclear bomb on him :cb
But hey thats just my opinion


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*



txdyna65 said:


> Very nice hit on ya :tu
> 
> Id say you need to unleash a Texas sized nuclear bomb on him :cb
> But hey thats just my opinion


Yeah, but what... Hmmm

Did you sell your humi yet?


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*

Very nice hit, Dave is a sneaky one


----------



## krik011

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Darn is this over?

Looking to be trader de-virginized.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Dang...I think you created another KASR there.....sounds like he learned very quickly:r:r


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: I'm hit, I'm hit*



hova45 said:


> So our dear botl Dave ( Blake Lockhart) decided to send me a bomb, needless to say that what he did was uncalled for but appreciated. He told me he would send some samplers and boy he did.
> Here is the damage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave I will get you back some how as soon as i figure out what you like or what i can hit you with.


Great hit! I wish my camera charger could be found...


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*



Old Sailor said:


> Dang...I think you created another KASR there.....sounds like he learned very quickly:r:r


You know, Joey has been a great BOTL and friend. Although he has not been around CS for very long, like most of us he has made some great contribution to the forums and will most likely be around for years. If you do not mine kick him some RG for me:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Nice hit there Mr. C...I agree, the man is starting to grow on me, too. He sure has done some serious damage lately!

Enjoy the smokes and congrats on the new "RG milestone"!!!


----------



## catfish

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

I would have posted pics but my wife is out of town. She is the one that knows how to get the pictures from the camera thingie to the computer thingie.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Oh, he bombed you!! I was about to get my gun. :gn

J/K, nice hit Joey!


----------



## nozero

*Re: suprise suprise suprise*

Just wait until Sargent Carter hears about this Pyle!

Nice bomb!


----------



## nozero

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*



txdyna65 said:


> Very nice hit on ya :tu
> 
> Id say you need to unleash a Texas sized nuclear bomb on him :cb
> But hey thats just my opinion


Agreed! Anything but a nucular bomb.:tg


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Nice hit there.

Hell of a hit by Hova there....:tu


----------



## hova45

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*



RPB67 said:


> Nice hit there.
> 
> Hell of a hit by Hova there....:tu


I can't help it all you guys have grown on me and are like my extended family I feel at home what else can I say.


----------



## hova45

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*



Papichulo said:


> Hova beat the living **** out of me! I went to the mailbox and was astonished by the size of this box or container... I said "hmmmmmm" to myself. I wish my camera was working, but I lost the charger:gn
> 
> This is what Joey left me with:
> 
> Coffee Crisp candy bar:dr
> Padron Torp*
> 2 lucsious unbanded sticks*
> Padron 1964
> Partagas 160
> Ashton VSG
> Cabaiguan Cuba
> 5Vegas 'A' Toro
> LGC Serie R Limitada -- I think this one is a 2005
> 
> I love all these smokes. What the heck am I going to do with this BOTL. Joey just bombed me two weeks ago. I am at a loss. What a great BOTL. :tu


i think you are going to enjoy those sticks they aren't cc's but are so luscious and delicious. Try a nice coffee with them


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*



hova45 said:


> i think you are going to enjoy those sticks they aren't cc's but are so luscious and delicious. Try a nice coffee with them


I am sure they are my friend:tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Nice hit..
:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

We got a heavy hitter on our hands!!

WTG:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Hova45 is on some kind of "shock and awe" campaign! Nailed me too, man. He is completely without conscience. :ss

Blew my wife's hand off at the mailbox while I was out of town. This guys is just begging for some RG love! Get him, boys...


----------



## hova45

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Just showing some love, well i have a couple of more bombs that will be leaving this week.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Twice in 2 weeks? I think he likes you...


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

The carnage lately is insane!!


----------



## JCK

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Joey.. Nice hit on a great BOTL !!!

Brent enjoy those sticks. I smoked a tasty Floridita last night that came from your locale !


----------



## FriendlyFire

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*

Good for you,


----------



## Golfman

*Warning!*










DC# 0306 2400 0002 7237 0154
DC# 0306 2400 0002 7237 0147

Run....


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Warning!*

Is it just me or does it look like the devil is coming out of the top of that thing!!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Warning!*



RHNewfie said:


> Is it just me or does it look like the devil is coming out of the top of that thing!!


Nah, just a WILD GORILLA!!!!:r

That is gonna leave a mark for sure.o


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Warning!*



RHNewfie said:


> Is it just me or does it look like the devil is coming out of the top of that thing!!


Looks like Vicki Valencourt... Somebody's mailbox is gonna get wasted!!!! :ss


----------



## JaKaAch

*Here kitty kitty kitty*

Instead of here kitty how about Geaux kitty kitty.

What happens to mailboxes? Sometimes they *Geaux* *BO**OM*

DC: 0304 3490 0000 8829 6541


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: Here kitty kitty kitty*



JaKaAch said:


> Instead of here kitty how about Geaux kitty kitty.
> 
> What happens to mailboxes? Sometimes they *Geaux* *BO**OM*
> 
> DC: 0304 3490 0000 8829 6541


ahhhh....nothing like a good ol' LGB (Louisiana Geaux Bomb)!:cb


----------



## cman78

*Re: Warning!*

Get in the bomb shelter now.... don't forget the cheez wizz.


----------



## Big_Boy Stogie

*Re: Here kitty kitty kitty*

http://www.calimapa.com/wallpapers/nat/elephants002a.jpg

I think this is what will happen to that kitty this year. Haha:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Here kitty kitty kitty*

Kitty looks hungry too:r


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Hova beat the living **** out of me!*



68TriShield said:


> Twice in 2 weeks? I think he likes you...


Yeah, go figure:chk It is all good:ss


----------



## RLembke

*You've Been Warned*










0103 8555 7490 4231 5534

0103 8555 7490 3182 9776

0103 8555 7490 2134 4012

0103 8555 7490 5280 1294

0103 8555 7490 6328 7056

:gn


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: You've Been Warned*

OMG....what an assault! Look out below!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: You've Been Warned*

your insane:r:ro


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: You've Been Warned*

Nice bottle rockets firing away? Watch out.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: You've Been Warned*

Looks like its all out war there....:tu


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: You've Been Warned*

WOW 5 warheads on one rocket..
What a show..Kansas based rocket laucher too..Good job:tu


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: You've Been Warned*

I knew someone would find a use for all the empty Silos out here!!

Go Get Em!!!!!!!

Shawn


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: You've Been Warned*

Man!!! Multiple warheads... he could take out an entire coastline! :ss


----------



## brownbuffalo

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Dave, thank you so much. After much drama, the package getting lost at the post office, then at work, then at the post office again....I finally got your package on Monday at work. Luckily, the sticks are in great shape, and smell better! Thanks for helping this noob out. Here's my end of it:

0306 3030 0001 2482 7845

Thanks again!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: You've Been Warned*

Way to go - can't wait to see the destruction.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Here kitty kitty kitty*

Bye bye kitty.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Warning!*

Looks like one BIG explosion;
can't wait to see the devastation.
:tu:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Here kitty kitty kitty*

Poor kitty! :ss


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Warning!*

bombs away. o


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Here kitty kitty kitty*

Thats a big Kitty !! :tu


----------



## gefell

*Re: Warning!*

:tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: You've Been Warned*

5 bombs at once. This bombardment is going to hurt. o


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Warning!*

Look at the pretty collors in that.

That is hot , realy hot ! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



krik011 said:


> Darn is this over?
> 
> Looking to be trader de-virginized.


Read the qualifications,if you fit watch this thread.As soon as we finish these trades I'll take you on if you don't get a trade first 


brownbuffalo said:


> Dave, thank you so much. After much drama, the package getting lost at the post office, then at work, then at the post office again....I finally got your package on Monday at work. Luckily, the sticks are in great shape, and smell better! Thanks for helping this noob out. Here's my end of it:
> 
> 0306 3030 0001 2482 7845
> 
> Thanks again!


Sorry to hear all that...wow!


----------



## hova45

*Re: Warning!*

I feel sorry for someone


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: You've Been Warned*

Hrmmmm .... I *was* warned.

Maybe I shouldn't go home tonight.


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: You've Been Warned*

ah... the warm fuzzy feelings a salvo of destruction can give a man.....

(wipes a tear of happiness away...... so good to see the kids have been brought up right.....)


----------



## brownbuffalo

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Yeah, unfortunately, the address was written incorrectly, and they kept sending, bringing back, sending, etc. Nevertheless, thank you.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



brownbuffalo said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, the address was written incorrectly, and they kept sending, bringing back, sending, etc. Nevertheless, thank you.


I hate when that happens!


----------



## DBall

*Re: You've Been Warned*

A newbie bomb? 5?

Nice, man!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



brownbuffalo said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, the address was written incorrectly, and they kept sending, bringing back, sending, etc. Nevertheless, thank you.


You are very welcome,sorry about the muffed addy...


----------



## brownbuffalo

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



68TriShield said:


> You are very welcome,sorry about the muffed addy...


Please! After the sticks you generously sent my way, I have only gratitude!
:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



brownbuffalo said:


> Please! After the sticks you generously sent my way, I have only gratitude!
> :tu


Excellent! As soon as I get your end I'll post your trader rating :tu


----------



## Golfman

*Re: Warning!*

hahaha... someone on this thread is ******


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



68TriShield said:


> You are very welcome,sorry about the muffed addy...


What.....have you got OSD ( Old Sailor Disease ) Dave:chk


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Warning!*

wow, like...
psychedelic mushrooms, man....


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Warning!*



Golfman said:


> hahaha... someone on this thread is ******


Someone on this thread, eh? It's like a murder mystery... "and then there were none." Nice job, Golfman! :ss


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Warning!*

Ha ha ha. That looks like it could do some damage


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: Warning!*

boom


----------



## cman78

*Re: Warning!*



cman78 said:


> Get in the bomb shelter now.... don't forget the cheez wizz.





Golfman said:


> hahaha... someone on this thread is ******


pheww! good thing I got my cheez wizz o


----------



## boonedoggle

*What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

So, Eric desides to send me a little "Backatcha" for the 1000 Post contest not long ago (anyone remember?! :tg) PLUS some sweet Jazz music for my ears. Thanks bro...this was Mucho unexpected!


----------



## cman78

*Re: What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

:dr:dr Exodus yummy. Nice hit Smokin5


----------



## JCK

*Re: What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

Nice hit back at you Jimmy.. Now that shows jungle kindness


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## Dgar

*Re: What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

Nice selection of smokes!


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

smokes and a jazz cd. nice combo :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

Excellent combo Jimmy:tu:tu:dr


----------



## Irons

*Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

I was in a NST with Old Sailor, he posted wild monkey. I took him up on it. Sent him 7 sticks. He decided he needed to show me how it's done!

I'm just glad there WAS 12 yards from the front of the house to the mailbox and nobody was home.

This box was packed well and packed tight. I sent my wife for a small cooler so I have somewhere to put them.

THANKS OLD SAILOR!

The pr0n and destruction!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

You have got to be kidding... Old Sailor SHREDDED you, man! That's like an entire box worth of cigars... PLUS! Must be the salt air that drives them mad... :ss

Great hit!


----------



## Smoked

*Re: What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

Way to bomb! :tu


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

Dang looks like he unloaded a small coolerdor on ya 

Booker said "Its the way the old man rolls" not sure what he meant :r

Very nice hit Dave


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

Ahhhhh... the Law of THIS Jungle is "bomb, and prepare to be bombed." :ss

Aw, shucks... its what makes me love you guys.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

:r:rlet the games begin:r

Glad ya got them, now ......watchout for those Wild Monkey trades.:mn


----------



## mikeyj23

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

Man oh man - BOTLs are just hard on you sometimes, aren't they?


----------



## Lanthor

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

That is just gratuitous, really.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

You've been hit by one of the best!! :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

He sailed all over you !! :tu

Excellent hit there....:tu


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

WTG Dave! He's a wild one!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

and he picks on me....


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

Devastating hit.
:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

Great selection from a very generous BOTL.
:tu:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

Thats one way to get "Backatcha".

Nice hit there....:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

Great hit on Jimmy(ha ha)


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: What is wrong with this smokin5 guy?!*

Very nice hit !!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*



Mr.Maduro said:


> You've been hit by one of the best!! :ss


No doubt!!










One of the best!!


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

i think i warned ya scott....

and u didnt even antagonize him at all :r


----------



## ca21455

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

Submarines do it deeper but them skimmers hit hard. 

Nicely done Dave!


----------



## Zira

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

Holy crap !! Well Scott looks like you have quite a few different ones to try out :ss

Very nice Dave :tu


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*



Mr.Maduro said:


> You've been hit by one of the best!! :ss


:tpd: well said!!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

I'm speechless. That bomb was better than cake.

MCS


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*



Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm speechless. That bomb was better than cake.
> 
> MCS


MMmmmmm.....CAKE.....:dr


----------



## DBall

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*



Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm speechless. That bomb was better than cake.
> 
> MCS


Holy crap, man... better than cake?!

yeah, it was pretty good. 

speaking of gratuitous, here: :chk


----------



## bpucci

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

Are you gonna be OK Irons?


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

Wow Dave is a heavy hitter. Very generous bomb.


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: You've Been Warned*

Someone is being very generous


----------



## RLembke

*Re: You've Been Warned*

They're just mini-bombs......


----------



## cman78

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*



Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm speechless. That bomb was better than cake.
> 
> MCS


Cake... I think that monkey had some cake or coke that was one wild monkey I don't see how anyone survived. Great hit.


----------



## schnell987

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

Terrific hit, Dave! Never saw a bomb that caused a gorilla to buy a new cooler before! :ss WTG! :tu


----------



## Anthony

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

What's a Wild Monkey Trade exactly?


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

You've been hit hard!


----------



## JCK

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

Holy cows.. that's devastating.


----------



## RHNewfie

*DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

I happen to mention offhandedly that I wanted to know how the RP SG Petite tasted compared to the larger sizes... Then I get an innocent message from one DBall offering to send me one so that I can try it, I happily accept... not knowing the carnage that would ensue...

Dan destroyed my car... I would have been more careful... or perhaps I should've been more careful since this stealth bomb was delivered by none other than SHAGGY!!! Shrewdly placed in the middle of my own cigars!!

Thanks Dan! I look forward to burning every single one of these!!! Please help me bump this guys RG!

RP 90 perfecto
RP Sungrown Petite X 2
Ashton VSG (You're gonna have to help me on this, Tres Mystique?)
Oliva Serie G Special G (One of my favorites!!!)
5 Vegas Cask Strength (Wow!!)
RP Conneticut
Indian Tabac Classic
RP OSG
RP Old World Reserve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And now, the stars of our show!!


----------



## mitro

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

Looks like you are missing one off the list. Since they are being shy I'll guess a Rocky OSG? Nice hit! :tu

Edit: Sure... edit it and don't give me credit. :r


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

Great hit! Let us know what you think of the RPS Petites. :ss


----------



## DBall

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

Hahahaha... I'm decimating Canada 1 BOTL at a time!!!

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn

In all seriousness, I'm really glad you like my choices... I was wicked excited for you to receive them.

I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

Very generous hit.
:tu:tu


----------



## Prozac_Puros

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

Great Hit!


----------



## FriendlyFire

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

good for you next time don't mess with us NY'ers


----------



## shaggy

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

i am innocent....:r

enjoy jeff


----------



## cman78

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

That's it I am buying armor plating for my mailbox. He offered to send me *1 *cigar too. I will have to warn the kids not to get the mail. 
Great hit Dan.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*



Anthony said:


> What's a Wild Monkey Trade exactly?


see the pics....:r


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

Dan is top notch, I am focusing my sites...


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*



shaggy said:


> see the pics....:r


And I went easy on him:r


----------



## RPB67

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

Looks like Dan bounced you all around there.

Great looking hit there. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*



shaggy said:


> i am innocent....:r
> 
> enjoy jeff


me too:chk:chk


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*



Old Sailor said:


> me too:chk:chk


You are ALL GUILTY!!!


----------



## Anthony

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

Ok, let me clarify my question...

How would you describe a Wild Monkey Trade to an unknowing newbie if there were no example pics to be had?


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*



Anthony said:


> Ok, let me clarify my question...
> 
> How would you describe a Wild Monkey Trade to an unknowing newbie if there were no example pics to be had?


*SCARY*


----------



## gefell

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

:tu Nice bomb !


----------



## Anthony

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

So it's basically a blind trade?


----------



## Irons

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

*Walks along whistling innococently at the commotion on the other side of the street.*


----------



## 68TriShield

*Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

MAN!!!!!! Golfman aka Seth hit me with a bomb of tremendous taste proportions today.Thanks my young friend for brightening my day.Heres the damage...


----------



## JCK

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Nice hit Golfman ! On a very deserving brother !!


----------



## cman78

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Victim # 1. Nice lookin sticks yum yum.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*



cman78 said:


> Victim # 1. Nice lookin sticks yum yum.


your avatar makes me want to say "yeah yeah,thats the ticket":r


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Nice hit on a great BOTL! way to go Seth!


----------



## King James

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

great sticks ya get der Dave!


----------



## hova45

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Good job seth you bastage


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Very nice hit !!!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*



King James said:


> great sticks ya get der Dave!


you betcha dem der sticks wont last long eh?


----------



## DBall

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

Actually Anthony, it's when an old timer gets the idea that he needs to get rid of an obscene amount of sticks he either:

A) states he wants someone to purchase something specific (i.e. first to PM stating they will get me a Palio cutter from (insert link to online store) will get a more than fair amount of cigars in return).

B) said old timer opens up a wild monkeys trade to the first person that PM's him... newb, 2nd, 3rd, etc., asks for 5 sticks and unloads a ludicrous barrage of insanity like what happened to poor Irons (and his mailman).

Hope that helps.

:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Great return fire; very generous of you.
:tu:tu


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*

Where should I send the flowers and get well card-cause I know that had to HURT!!!That was GREAT Sailor!!:tu:tu


----------



## Zira

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Very nice hit to a very deserving man :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

FOREEEEEEEEEEEEEE:tu:tu


----------



## GAW

*Bombed to PerfeXion!*

:gnThis thing was almost too big for for the mailbox! From Hurricane6 it was - Why I oughta.... I oughta!! - no use, he literally sent a missle!!?? Had to open it cautiously cause I wasn't sure of what kind of fuse he used or how deviously he had it wired.And finally it revealed itself - a mahogany case that looked like a miniature version of an ICBM silo and inside that at least 10 tons worth of the most clever,plastic charge I have ever seen.
*Measurements - 9.25in x 47 rg*
*Color - rich chocolate brown*
*Markings -Fuente Fuente** Opus x Perfexion A*
*Aroma - Brown sugar, raisons,orange peel and yes tobacco*
*Origin - 2003 Government Issue*
Rick you are one class act BOTL! I will dispose of this monster in due time and if not delirious after smoking it,will try to compose a worthy review.
Thanks bro but keep your eyes open and your wits about you cause I ain't not going to never forget this!!:ssJerry


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Bombed to PerfeXion!*

That a big long cigar there.

Excellent cigar, great hit. Enjoy the perfect booty.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Great hit there Seth !!

Enjoy the hit Dave.


----------



## hova45

*Re: Bombed to PerfeXion!*

It takes me 2 1/2 hours to 3 hours to smoke that stick but it is pure bliss.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Bombed to PerfeXion!*

Sweet!


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Bombed to PerfeXion!*

Nice! :tu


----------



## Savvy

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Very nice. That's a nice looking bomb there. And that old Cabinet VSG :dr


----------



## Golfman

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Enjoy Dave! :tu You deserve it


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Bombed to PerfeXion!*

Hurricanes always leave a path of destruction..
Nice one.
:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Bombed to PerfeXion!*

Wow:dr:dr:tu:tu


----------



## mikeyj23

*Re: Bombed to PerfeXion!*

Holy moly! :dr


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Looks like Golfman put a long straight bomb down the center of the fairway. Nice hit. :ss


----------



## Zira

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*



shaggy said:


> i am innocent....:r


hmmmmm ... me thinks its called a DOUBLE AGENT

oh and nice hit ... enjoy Jeff


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

Very nice hit!


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Great Job!


----------



## Anthony

*Re: Think you know how to bomb? Think again.*



DBall said:


> Actually Anthony, it's when an old timer gets the idea that he needs to get rid of an obscene amount of sticks he either:
> 
> A) states he wants someone to purchase something specific (i.e. first to PM stating they will get me a Palio cutter from (insert link to online store) will get a more than fair amount of cigars in return).
> 
> B) said old timer opens up a wild monkeys trade to the first person that PM's him... newb, 2nd, 3rd, etc., asks for 5 sticks and unloads a ludicrous barrage of insanity like what happened to poor Irons (and his mailman).
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> :tu


Yes, THANK YOU! :ss

(PS: See ya at ROC Herf on Sunday)


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

It's good to see none of those sticks were crushed my a capo.

MCS


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Bombed to PerfeXion!*

That sounds like one big delicious smoke! :dr


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

You picked a great Gorilla to smack, Seth....WTG! :tu


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

nice par........boggied him good


----------



## worr lord

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Excellent hit


----------



## DBall

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*



cman78 said:


> That's it I am buying armor plating for my mailbox. He offered to send me *1 *cigar too. I will have to warn the kids not to get the mail.
> Great hit Dan.


Don't worry buddy... it'll only be one cigar. I promise.

kind of

<evil grin>


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

Nice hit, Dan!!! Enjoy the spoils Jeff!!! :tu :tu

Don't think your fooling anyone Shaggy&#8230;you don't have an innocent bone in your body&#8230;or buried in your yard!! :r

:ss


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

Nice hit Golfman on a deserving BOTL!!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Hit on the head by a golf..........................*

A nice hit on a great botl. Well done Seth. :tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Bombed to PerfeXion!*

very nice bomb. make sure you eat something before smoking that sucker or else u


----------



## DBall

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*



Major Captain Silly said:


> It's good to see none of those sticks were crushed my a capo.
> 
> MCS


oh great... now i'm gonna start hearing capo jokes on CS...

:r:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

I love my capo!


----------



## cman78

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

I love all three of mine:r


----------



## RaiderinKS

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*

I am afraid to ask.


----------



## cman78

*Re: DBall Smacks Me Hard!*



RaiderinKS said:


> I am afraid to ask.


Check out DBall's myspace site (click the my tunes link in his sig) Dan is the Capo king. (actually he just doesn't know how to tune a guitar) :r


----------



## ComicBookFreak

*Hey PaulMac*

DC# 0304 1560 0002 4751 4527

You better get that mailbox cemented in you kilt wearing Bastich. I am not even going to hide where this bomb is going. Congrats on the engagement.

















Enjoy bro.

CBF:w


----------



## NCRadioMan

*Re: Hey PaulMac*

It's about time, geesh!


----------



## ComicBookFreak

*Re: Hey PaulMac*



NCRadioMan said:


> It's about time, geesh!


:tg:tg:tg


----------



## KASR

*RLembke is playing with fire....*

You know I've been pretty docile lately - minding my own business, not really messing with anyone.... then RLembke smacks me up with some very cool DEFIANCE cigars from Xikar!

My wife has the camera, so I'm gonna leech off of Rich - cuz he got the same thing:










So, let's sum up: He hit Doug (monsoon) ...and we KNOW he's not right in the head, cuz here he is nubbing a cremosa!:









he hit Rich (RPB67) - who could single handedly send the whole Jersey crew on ya....Paulie Walnuts and all!









AND THEN, he bombs ME!! He must not use the search function....I think in the past year, 80% of the Bombs forum has a thread about me....heheheh...

I'd be weary of anything you get in the mail for a while! 
And thank you for the generous bomb carnage!


----------



## rusty pittis

*Re: RLembke is playing with fire....*

wow


----------



## rockyr

*Re: RLembke is playing with fire....*

Nice hit! Rlembke should think about going underground for a while.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: RLembke is playing with fire....*

When you play with fire, Your gonna get burned, Nice hit on KASR.:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: RLembke is playing with fire....*

Nice hit.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: RLembke is playing with fire....*

I think he needs to pay for his actions. :tu

WTG !!! Nice job Rob ! :ss


----------



## ScottishSmoker

*Re: Hey PaulMac*

Um, whats wrong with wearing kilts? And Congrats PaulMac


----------



## ComicBookFreak

*Re: Hey PaulMac*



ScottishSmoker said:


> Um, whats wrong with wearing kilts? And Congrats PaulMac


Um, never said there was anything wrong with it. It's an inside joke my friend. You would have to know Paul to understand. No need to take offense. Just friendly banter towards that kilt wearing bastich Paul.:al+:ss+p+:c = Paul.

CBF:w


----------



## ScottishSmoker

*Re: Hey PaulMac*

No offense taken...it takes A LOT to offend me...cool though....and again congrats PaulMac


----------



## Bomber

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Great to see you got the stuff. Sorry this is late, I just got back in from cancun.

Jeez... my handwriting is horrible..


----------



## KASR

*Re: RLembke is playing with fire....*



RPB67 said:


> I think he needs to pay for his actions. :tu


Oh...there will be pain....pain and suffering!!!


----------



## RLembke

*Re: RLembke is playing with fire....*

......mommy........


----------



## RETSF

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Da%n!!! Looks like I missed out on this one


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: RLembke is playing with fire....*

Great hit on Aaron, but as Yamamoto said.....you have awaken a sleeping giant. :r:r


----------



## Syekick

*God Save Texas*

They are gonna need it. 
0103 8555 7491 3996 4218


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: God Save Texas*



Syekick said:


> They are gonna need it.
> 0103 8555 7491 3996 4218


What is with this blatant disrepsect for Texas lately? All of these bombing runs are getting ridiculous. I am sick of living in my shelter.

Go get whoever it is. Do some damage.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: God Save Texas*

:r BYE BYE:chk:chk


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: God Save Texas*

Sounds like a Texas-size bomb.
:tu:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Smacked in person by tchariya*

So last thursday was my first official cs herf. For that matter my first herf period. I met up with Than and Brit at the tobacco haus in New Braunfels, TX. No sooner am i sitting down and shaking hands, Than is in the corner digging in his herf-a-dor and pushing cigars towards me across the table. Here's the damage:










Thanks Than, for the smokes and good company. Hopefully we cross paths again.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

Nothing like your first herf, sounds like ya had a great time.:tu:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

Your first herf and hit like that. Now you have the bug and will be looking for herfs or get togethers all the time.

Nice smack there. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

That will happen sometimes at a herf.Than is a great herfer indeed!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

sounds like fun:tu


----------



## stig

*Re: Hey PaulMac*



ComicBookFreak said:


> DC# 0304 1560 0002 4751 4527
> 
> You better get that mailbox cemented in you kilt wearing Bastich. I am not even going to hide where this bomb is going. Congrats on the engagement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBF:w


Why does Paul have a clear pole up his A$$?:r


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

Congrats on your first herf with a Gorilla, and on the great smokes Than laid on ya! :tu


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

Aint herfin' great?!?!

Way to spread the luv Than :tu


----------



## TimButz2

*Head For The Hills!!!*

This is a "little" payback thank you.

View attachment 13307


DC#: 0306 1070 0004 0710 4483

Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Head For The Hills!!!*

it's a cute lil button mushroom cloud.

Hope the recipient feels the pain of a good explosion.


----------



## hova45

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

Thats good I am glad you enjoyed the Herf and congrats on your first jihad cigar bomb


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

Congrats on your first herf/herf bomb 
PM me let me know how the New Braunfels trip was.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Head For The Hills!!!*

That'll leave a mark.:r


----------



## BigVito

*happy trails*

0306 2400 0002 9799 1587
0306 2400 0002 9799 1570
0306 2400 0002 9799 1594


----------



## jbo

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

Congratulations and I'm glad you had such a good time. As someone who has been "long-distance" bombed by Than, I can tell you he is a great one. You have been bombed by one of the best!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: happy trails*

Dang...who p'd in your corn flakes:r gettem good.:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: happy trails*

I like your patriotic rendition of your delivery confirmation numbers.

MCS

I like you too.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: happy trails*



Old Sailor said:


> Dang...who p'd in your corn flakes:r gettem good.:tu





Major Captain Silly said:


> I like your patriotic rendition of your delivery confirmation numbers.
> 
> MCS
> 
> I like you too.


stopped eating cheerios:r

Glad I only had three to go out


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

Very generous hit from a very generous BOTL.
:tu:tu


----------



## cman78

*Re: happy trails*

And the rocket's red glare. The bombs bursting in air. o


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: happy trails*

I have the impression those numbers are gonna pee in someone elses cheerios with a big boom. 
The colors are ver' niiiice.


----------



## DonWeb

*My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

So Somebody's Gettin' Whacked!!!


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*



DonWeb said:


> So Somebody's Gettin' Whacked!!!


This looks serious! :hn


----------



## gromit

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

He's not monkeying around.:ss


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

GET YOUR FINGER OFF THAT TRIGGER, YOU DAMNED DIRTY APE!!!!!

I've heard Tony doesn't play nice, someone is gonna wish they had paid the VIG.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

Definately no monkey business here. :r


----------



## rack04

*Momma always said...*

Momma always said that it's not nice to make fun of a serious matter. Unfortunately it took a bomb from Major Captain Silly for this lesson to really sink in. From now on I promise not to make light of a serious matter. Thanks!:ss

Contest requirement:



> I'll make it simple: When I see the number 100 and a name beside it, I will PM them for their address and send them some cigars. I hope this doesn't take away from the great thing Bigwaved is doing for us.
> 
> MCS


My Response:



> 100. a name


----------



## ramblinsmoke

*Re: Momma always said...*

Excellent...way to go Major Captain Silly :r


----------



## RPB67

*Re: happy trails*

Looks like its going to be a grand old day !! :gn:gn


----------



## hova45

*Re: Momma always said...*

good job mjs you taught him a real good lesson


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Momma always said...*

Way to go, MCS.
Very generous of you.
:tu


----------



## hova45

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*



RPB67 said:


> Definately no monkey business here. :r


:tpd: this is making me nervous


----------



## stevieray

*Re: happy trails*

:u:u:u


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*



DonWeb said:


> So Somebody's Gettin' Whacked!!!


:r Nice pic.


----------



## stevieray

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

nice tie :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Momma always said...*

Stooges and the chickens !! :chk:r

That is so classic. Nice one Silly ! :tu


----------



## tchariya

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

I hate to thread-jack...but you people in TX have a wonderful town to hold a huge herf in.....Austin. What a great place for live music...great drinks...and the occasional smokes. I know I didn't get a chance to explore the Austin B&Ms, but I did enjoy 6th Street and all the food in and around Austin. I love Giuero's Taco Bar...yum yum.

CigarHaus rocks man....if a place were to hold a huge herf....this be it!!! places to sit...cigars to smoke...and drinks to be drunk....all they need is to cater some food!

But man....it was good to meet and smoke with you Joel! I hope you enjoy your great selection of smokes you picked up.

I'm back home in Chi-town safely....right before the storm too.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

:r:rI like it.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Momma always said...*

Good one :tu:tu


----------



## jcarlton

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

go-get-um!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: happy trails*

God bless America.
(and BigVito too).
:tu:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Head For The Hills!!!*

Gotta love return fire.
:tu


----------



## BigVito

*Re: happy trails*

two test shots, one confirmed


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: Momma always said...*

I remain.....Silly.

MCS

PS That package got to you quick!


----------



## squid

*rack04 Has NO Respect for the Mailman!!*

Sweltering heat this week in the Tarheel State and *rack04* wants to make the already miserable life of a mailman even worse! What is it with them Texans???

96 degrees outside with 85% humidity and *rack04* has to make my poor 65 year old, humped back, toothless, one-arm, clawfooted, destitute government employee mailman deliver this package to my doorstep. The nerve of this man!

Justin, just in case someone forgot to mention to you, I may be a bit old, but I only have MID-Heimers's and not All's-heimers. I won't forget this sweeeeeeeeett, bomb of yours. Remember....I was Old Navy before there was "Old Navy." I have not forgot how to reap devastating destruction upon others! In the meantime...I'm going to target some of them nice sticks you sent to me and light them up over the course of the next week! Well Done, Brother!!

:tu :tu :tu

Squid


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: rack04 Has NO Respect for the Mailman!!*

That rack04 dude just pushes & pushes. Someday he will learn!

MCS


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: rack04 Has NO Respect for the Mailman!!*

You picked one of CS' finest to hit Justin....he got me too Mike...so dont go blaming all us Texans :r


----------



## RPB67

*Re: rack04 Has NO Respect for the Mailman!!*

Looks like Justin is Rack'n them up!!!

Nice hit there...way to tame the Squid ! :tu

Enjoy Mike.:ss


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Momma always said...*



RPB67 said:


> Stooges and the chickens !! :chk:r
> 
> That is so classic. Nice one Silly ! :tu


:r Gotta love that one, nice hit MCS!!


----------



## squid

*Re: rack04 Has NO Respect for the Mailman!!*



txdyna65 said:


> You picked one of CS' finest to hit Justin....he got me too Mike...so dont go blaming all us Texans :r


Something tells me that he may have a Texas Mentor!! You, Kenny, have also made a few bombing runs of your own and this young grasshopper, I believe, is trying to keep up with you. Damn Texans! :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: rack04 Has NO Respect for the Mailman!!*

Fuente Sungrowns..
:dr

Great hit.
:tu


----------



## rack04

*Re: rack04 Has NO Respect for the Mailman!!*

Trust me you deserved everything you got. Enjoy. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: rack04 Has NO Respect for the Mailman!!*

Dang nice hit there, enjoy my fellow old sailor:tu:tu


----------



## Savvy

*Re: Head For The Hills!!!*

Aw man this better not be headed my way...

...Guess I'll get in the old bomb shelter just in case.


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

ummm Tony, you need a shave brother  nice gun though 

Tony hits hard, someones gonna get it!


----------



## Twill413

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

Get 'em Mobster!


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

:r:r

Now thats funny !

no poo slinging there :r


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: Head For The Hills!!!*

How cute is that! :r


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: rack04 Has NO Respect for the Mailman!!*

Great hit on a Great BOTL!

Enjoy Squid!


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: Momma always said...*

Great hit!

a rubber chicken hahahahah classic!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: rack04 Has NO Respect for the Mailman!!*



rack04 said:


> Trust me you deserved everything you got. Enjoy. :ss


He doe's deserve it Justin,nice hit!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Head For The Hills!!!*

Payback is a biatch ........:tu


----------



## gefell

*Re: Momma always said...*

Nice, love the pics that came with it !


----------



## KASR

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

Donweb sending out a bomb?!?!?! OH shazbot!!!!!


----------



## MeNimbus

*Payback by Stevieray*

I sent Stevieray a bomb soon after the first time we herfed. He was a friendly person and fun to hang around with:bl. Suffice to say the bomb came back at me rather harsh and unexpected. Thank you Steve I will treat your gifts with kindness by giving them a fiery death. :r

PAYBACK


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: rack04 Has NO Respect for the Mailman!!*

Wonderful botl to hit Justin. Enjoy the smokes bro :tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

That is one crazy monkey :mn Go get'em Don :hn


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: My Sense of Fair Play Went Missin'*

looks like he means business :gn


----------



## cman78

*Re: Momma always said...*

That was more of a Moe move than Shemp. *Oh you think your funny hey, come here...SLAP* typical Moe. Great hit MCS


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Payback by Stevieray*

Great lookin hit there.:dr:tu:tu


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Payback by Stevieray*

Nice hit Steve! :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Payback by Stevieray*

Looks like some great payback there.

Nice one Steve, way to pay back in a big way.:tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Payback by Stevieray*

Wow, that's awesome, Steve!!!!!!!! Nice job, man... enjoy 'em, Jian!:tu:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Payback by Stevieray*

Yep,one heck of a payback!:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Payback by Stevieray*

Great hit form a very generous member.
:tu


----------



## schnell987

*Re: Payback by Stevieray*

Excellent hit, Stevieray! :tu :tu Enjoy those smokes, Jian!:ss


----------



## Brit

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

It was awesome to meet you guys, I'm glad both of yall made it down to the Tobacco Haus. I think both of you might have made it in to the commercial too!

More info on that soon. :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Another Thank You Bomb*










0103 8555 7491 5216 0024


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

*Re: Another Thank You Bomb*



Marlboro Cigars said:


> 0103 8555 7491 5216 0024


C.C.C.P...
AHHHH!


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Another Thank You Bomb*



Marlboro Cigars said:


> 0103 8555 7491 5216 0024


Cool Graphic! Go get 'em! :tu


----------



## gefell

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*

Nice :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Another Thank You Bomb*

carpet bomb :tu


----------



## hova45

*ppl have no respect for the mailman*

So Smokeybob decided that I should be attacked with a Stinky and MikeyJ decided to make my wish come true what is this world coming too. Thanks guys cant post any pics I am on the blackberry down here in SC when I get the chance I will.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

Nothing like a Stinky attack!:tu


----------



## stevieray

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

You've been Stink Bombed!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

Stinky...awesome:tu:tu


----------



## tchariya

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*



Brit said:


> It was awesome to meet you guys, I'm glad both of yall made it down to the Tobacco Haus. I think both of you might have made it in to the commercial too!
> 
> More info on that soon. :ss


I made it in there cause I was the only asian within a 50mile radius of the place! Either that...I filled the space well as the minority card holder....

hahahahahaha


----------



## SpurNubber

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

Hope you enjoy!! I live in SC, how are you enjoying the heat? :r


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Another Thank You Bomb*

If you are a resident of New York:
BEWARE.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Another Thank You Bomb*

Thank God we're safe here in Okie-Land! Go get em!


----------



## 68TriShield

*But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Texas keeps messing with me though,in form of Texdynamo aka txdyna65 aka my good friend Kenny.Dude,you need some Cortisone for that itchy trigger finger!
Thanks Brother for the Padillas and Tat's,I love both of those


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Another Thank You Bomb*

Looks like a very big Thank You ! :tu


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Nice hit Kenny!


----------



## Savvy

*Re: Head For The Hills!!!*

Went to Denver, so it wasn't going to me. It feels nice to be out of the bomb shelter again. So who did this hit?


----------



## mikeyj23

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

When you wish upon a star
Makes no difference who you are
Anything your heart desires
Will come to you

If your heart is in your dream
No request is too extreme
When you wish upon a star
As dreamers do​


----------



## RPB67

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

You have been stanked !! :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Nice one Kenny !!

Great way to show the Texas Hospitality !! :tu


----------



## TimButz2

*Re: Head For The Hills!!!*



Savvy said:


> Went to Denver, so it wasn't going to me. It feels nice to be out of the bomb shelter again. So who did this hit?


*BEWARE* I think a few more missles might be launched in the near future!!!


----------



## DonWeb

*Life Is Good ...*

Ever had one of THOSE days. If my life had a soundtrack over the last couple of weeks it would have been filled with a string section - winding to a frenetic conclusion.... the kinda buildup where you know something gonna happen.


It appears that my manufacturing plant will get fined for air emissions (we got the "clean up" or else notice today.)

It seems that one of our employees is upset with the air pressure in the plant, prompting them to contact OSHA. (we got the "imminent inspection" letter today.)

Our purchasing folks decided to save money on carrying bins. The handles on the 15,000 new bins force an ergonomic position that puts undue stress on people's backs. (prompting oodles of complaints)

Today we completed the installation of 300 low emission light fixtures, that brighten the factory significantly - but swing through a 4 foot arc when the air system turns on.

I drove home today contemplating an update to my resume.

There's a package on the table. I

It's from Texas - from txdyna65.

It contains cigars, Anejo Tequila, and a coffee cup that reads "Life is Good".

Kenny, your bomb was impeccably timed, and more appreciated that you can imagine.

Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Nice hit Kenny, ya know what they say Dave....ya play with fire,....:r


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

nice hit Kenny on a deserving man. Tony, enjoy and things always get better:tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Timing is everything, Nice hit!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Kenny is one Texas Twister. :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

MikeyJ and SmokeyBob Taking names and granting wishes! :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Spreading that Texas Hospitality all over the place....::ss

WTG Kenny !! :tu


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Glad to know I had such great timing Tony 

Hope you enjoy them and hope things get better for ya brother


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

You're more than welcome Dave, the tats and Padillas are some of my favorites too


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Very nice hit!


----------



## squid

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

What a GREAT hit on a well-deserving lady! Enjoy the smokes and the tunes...you are so helpful to everyone. Now...crank up the tunes and do the FUNKY CHICKEN --- :chk


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Life Is Good ...*



txdyna65 said:


> Glad to know I had such great timing Tony
> 
> Hope you enjoy them and hope things get better for ya brother


:tu Great hit Brother, Definitely hit a great Gorilla


----------



## rack04

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

I hope everyone heeds this warning. Don't mess with Texas. Great hit Kenny.


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: Smacked in person by tchariya*



tchariya said:


> I made it in there cause I was the only asian within a 50mile radius of the place! Either that...I filled the space well as the minority card holder....
> 
> hahahahahaha


:r:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Good timing, and it sounds like you could definately use it today.:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Great hit from a very generous BOTL.
:tu:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Very nice hit.
:tu


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Nice hit!


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: Cigars, tunes and a very nice note.. does it get any better????*

Great hit on a great SOTL!


----------



## dawgboy

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Great timming!


----------



## squid

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Way to go Kenny! What a great hit on a solid brother. :tu


----------



## muziq

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Man that's a nice hit, Kenny! Love the coasters :tu And the cigars aren't too bad, either!


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

That is a good hit. Good job Kenny. Show them not to mess with us.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Nice hit!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

:tu:tu:tuenjoy the smokes


----------



## 12stones

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

You must be doin' something, Dave. Kenny's never been known for instigating a random bomb...


----------



## hova45

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

the heat is like the pit o hell


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

So are ya gonna drink your sorrows away with that fine TaKillya?

Great hit there Kenny, some much needed relaxation for The Don!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Yes life is good im sure all will work itself out. Nice tx, enjoy the package Uncle Web


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Now you boys stop fighting or i'll send you to the naughty corner:r


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Don't mess with Texas!! Kenny, looks like your timing is as good as the bombs you send....great hit on a great MoBster! :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*



68TriShield said:


> don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!


I kept trying to tell yens!! :ss


----------



## havana_lover

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Kenny is one of our best here at CS, only thing is he took out another good guy!!!

WTG Kenny


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

Kenny hit me with one of those J21s a while back and it was fantastic. You are in for a real treat. :dr

Kenny - great hit on a great BOTL! :tu

Enjoy those cigars Dave! :ss


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Great hit on that Tony guy..He deeds a little bitch slap every now and then..:r Hope it gets better for ya Tony


----------



## icehog3

*Re: happy trails*

Perry confirmed me, right on my arse!! I thought he was sending me payment for the MMHII, but the sneaky slealth Blackhawk BOTL that he is brought more than cash to the table!!

Padrino Maduro
Opus X
Por Larranaga PC

Perry, you sure know how to make a MoBster drop his weapon and surrender...for today, anyway! :r

Thanks Brother!


----------



## havana_lover

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Im telling you Kenny is on a roll.. Hes taking out every silverback in the jungle!!!


----------



## chibnkr

*Re: happy trails*



icehog3 said:


> Perry confirmed me, right on my arse!! I thought he was sending me payment for the MMHII, but the sneaky slealth Blackhawk BOTL that he is brought more than cash to the table!!
> 
> Padrino Maduro
> Opus X
> Por Larranaga PC
> 
> Perry, you sure know how to make a MoBster drop his weapon and surrender...for today, anyway! :r
> 
> Thanks Brother!


Nice hit! Hmmmm...been a while since I bombed Tom...


----------



## icehog3

*Re: happy trails*



chibnkr said:


> Nice hit! Hmmmm...been a while since I bombed Tom...


Easy killer....I can put some of your sticks in the humi, but just for safekeeping!


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Good hit bro! Nice timing too!


----------



## King James

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

great hit! well deserved indeed!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

What a bastage that Kenny is!! :tg

Great hit!! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*



txdyna65 said:


> You're more than welcome Dave, the tats and Padillas are some of my favorites too


Indeed,I had a Tat Reserva last night from Patrick.What a tasty well made cigar!
Thanks again Kenny,you're a great friend:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Kenny is very good at making people smile!


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: happy trails*

I pledge allegance to BigVito


----------



## KASR

*Re: Life Is Good ...*

Kenny is pyschic!! Better days ahead Don! Hang in there!


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Life Is Good ...*



KASR said:


> Kenny is pyschic!! Better days ahead Don! Hang in there!


Some would say Psyco :r

Tony has been great to me over my last year here at CS and one of the first Gorillas to get me involved and show me how things are done. Not to mention the great stinky he layed on me at MMH


----------



## Tristan

*Re: But I don't mess with Texas!!!!!!!*

great job! love the coasters :tu


----------



## JaKaAch

*Ricochet bomb.*

OOH Dang...
This bomb is going off target by about 5 miles. I hope it finds it intended target...

0307 0020 0000 4104 8102


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: Ricochet bomb.*



JaKaAch said:


> OOH Dang...
> This bomb is going off target by about 5 miles. I hope it finds it intended target...
> 
> 0307 0020 0000 4104 8102


Is that an *EVIL *clown????

MCS


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Ricochet bomb.*

Thats what happens when ya send a clown to deliver something:r:r


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Ricochet bomb.*

That is one scary clown. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Ricochet bomb.*

Someone is going to get clowned.
:tu:tu


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Ricochet bomb.*



Major Captain Silly said:


> Is that an *EVIL *clown????
> 
> MCS


Deep Deep down aren't they all.:gn


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



brownbuffalo said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, the address was written incorrectly, and they kept sending, bringing back, sending, etc. Nevertheless, thank you.


Carlo's end came today.He sent some cool Raiders stuff and a really cool Banner from Guadalajara's soccer team :tu

The note and symbol of your family's heritage really hit the mark of what I was looking for.Great trade Bro...:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*



krik011 said:


> Darn is this over?
> 
> Looking to be trader de-virginized.





RETSF said:


> Da%n!!! Looks like I missed out on this one


If you two still qualify send me a PM...


----------



## BigVito

*Re: happy trails*



chibnkr said:


> Nice hit! Hmmmm...been a while since I bombed Tom...


Go ahead and bomb my Admiral


----------



## nozero

*Re: God Save Texas*



Syekick said:


> They are gonna need it.
> 0103 8555 7491 3996 4218


INDEED!

OK, so I see this post by Syekick http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1082513&postcount=47 so I PM him.
In your post http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...3&postcount=47
you mention Double Happiness. Are these the ones from CI? What are they comparable to? Any info you can provide would be 
appreciated.
----
He replies. 
Yes, they are the one's from CI. Hmmm, comparable to. A little like 5 Vegas Gold and A. Fuente series. Very mild and smooth with a 
lot of smoke. I usually have one on the work everyday. There are better cigars, yes lots of them. But for a morning, daily smoke I 
haven't found anything cheaper.
Send me your address and I'll send you a couple to try yourself. No obligation or returns to me expected. It's how we find out what we 
like.
----
I think hmmm, it sounds to great to pass up, so I provide my address. Little did I know what lay in store for me. I get home today, let 
the dogs out. Change in to my smoking attire, I'm in Texas and it's 96° and 34% humidity so my "attire" consists of large loose fitting 
gym shorts and a System of a Down hand me down t-shirt from one of my kids. Then I head out to the mail box, but all that remains are splinters and shredded metal. I pickup the scattered mail and a box and head back into the house. Here's what hit...


----------



## nozero

*Re: God Save Texas*

And








Man, what a bomb! How can I thank you enough? :tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu
*Warning to all other noobs, be very careful when giving out your address... The carnage that may ensue can be overwhelming!*


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: God Save Texas*

That had to hurt! Great job!!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: God Save Texas*

Always a lot of action in Texas.

It is not a quiet state.

Nice hit there..........realy nice. :tu


----------



## Syekick

*Re: God Save Texas*

Just my little way of helping, errr, creating the homeless.. :r


----------



## Smokey Bob

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

You got bombed _twice_? o What did MikeyJ send you? Was it something with an hispanic accent? :dr

Robert :ss


----------



## papajohn67

*Outgoing...................*

Enough said. :ss


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Outgoing...................*

Well Said!!


----------



## rack04

*Re: Outgoing...................*

Uh-oh

Someone better head to the bomb shelter.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Outgoing...................*

Papa is locked and loaded.... :gn:gn


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: God Save Texas*

Thank goodness it was far enough north to not hurt us down here. That was a great hit. Wow!!!:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: Outgoing...................*

Big Papa laying the smackdown on some unsuspecting gorillas!!! This should be interesting :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: God Save Texas*

Pesky Texans.....


----------



## Aladdin Sane

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

Stink, stank, stunk....

Serves ya right ya bomb slinging bastard!!!:tu


----------



## Mister Moo

*Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*

Stormin - what is the deal? I find this big box at the post office and... what the?

Two prime Fuente products (Opus Gigantus and Anejo Monstro vitolas) packed along with a very tropical motif mojito/Florida-esque Tommy Bahama cigar ashtry.

Stormin told me in the accompanying (limerick) letter that there was supposed to be a coffee mug from the hockey capitol of the world in the box, too. Unfortunately customs must have opened the box while it was in transit and taken out the *Detroit *mug and replaced it with the Toronto mug. Those customs guys can be real azzozoles but not Stormin.

Thanks for the thoughtful and generous gift, bro. I'll be trying out the mug on Saturday. (Stormin' Norman? Like Stormin' Norman Cash? That's a name from the baseball capitol of the world, too.)


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Outgoing...................*

Now ya did it, Papa laying down some heavy artillery:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*

Awesome :bxNorm on a very deserving BOTL.:tu

Dang customs guys:r:r


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*

Norm is the man...Nice hit bro..Cant believe that Customs would pull such an act..Totally not cool..At least they let ya have your Cigars..


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: God Save Texas*



reggiebuckeye said:


> What is with this blatant disrepsect for Texas lately?


Jealousy? 

Nice hit, BTW.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*



Mister Moo said:


> Opus Gigantus and Anejo Monstro vitolas


Those are my favorite sizes of the Fuentes!! :r



Mister Moo said:


> Stormin told me in the accompanying (limerick) letter that there was supposed to be a coffee mug from the hockey capitol of the world in the box, too. Unfortunately customs must have opened the box while it was in transit and taken out the *Detroit *mug and replaced it with the Toronto mug. Those customs guys can be real azzozoles but not Stormin.


That is way too funny! 

Awesome bomb Norm! Doin' Canada proud! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*

Nice Hit! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Outgoing...................*

SIlent but Deadly. Got get em John! :tu


----------



## RaiderinKS

*Maverick, fox 20, away*

Yahoo, jesters dead!


----------



## chibnkr

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*

The plaque for the alternates is in the ladies room.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*

Sounds like someone is in trouble.
:tu:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Outgoing...................*

Can't wait to see the carnage.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*

VERY nice hit.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

Very generous - a double KO.
:tu:tu


----------



## brownbuffalo

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

Completely forgot about my end...Thanks again, Dave!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*

Nice one Norm . :tu

Realy cool ashtray ! :ss


----------



## Dirty Dee

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*

Nice one Norm.

That is one fine looking ashtray. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*

Great hit on the snazzy shirted snorker Norm :ss


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*



68TriShield said:


> snazzy shirt


(That _was _for you, you know. )


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*



Mister Moo said:


> (That _was _for you, you know. )


I know and I noticed...

Its a beauty!


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*



68TriShield said:


> I know and I noticed...
> 
> Its a beauty!


Continued... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1101873&postcount=14


----------



## lord1234

*Re: If you have ZERO trader ratings,I have...*

If this is still available, I would love to get in on it...


----------



## gefell

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

Stinky Bombs are great !


----------



## gefell

*Re: Outgoing...................*

Alot of bombs goin out lately !


----------



## gefell

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*

:tu:tu


----------



## KASR

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*

*I think you were below the hard-deck!!!*

I say it counts anyways!


----------



## KASR

*Re: Outgoing...................*

Papa's got out the big belt! Someone is getting spanked!


----------



## KASR

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*

Tag teamed and creamed!


----------



## stormin

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*

The Toronto Maple Leafs came into the 1942 finals as the clear favourites but lost the first three games to the Detroit Red Wings. In one of the greatest comebacks in cup final history, Toronto went on to win the next four games and the championship.


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: Outgoing...................*

:gnSomeone's been targeted


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*

Getem good.:r


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*

Hit them hard.....total G Force there....:tu


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*

Some one is in trouble.
Raider's bombs do big time damage..I wonder if he used FED EX:bx


----------



## jjirons69

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*



SpurNubber said:


> Hope you enjoy!! I live in SC, how are you enjoying the heat? :r


Nubber, how'd you like that record temp yesterday? What, 104F in the shade? And, it's not dry heat either...

My power bill is going to limit my cigar purchases for sure! And, there is no cool time to smoke outside.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*



stormin said:


> The Toronto Maple Leafs came into the 1942 finals...


Time flies. Hard to believe Detroit's been the Official Hockey Capitol of the World since 1943.

So who's up next for that most quitessentially American of all cold-climate winter sports? Los Angeles or Raleigh? :r


----------



## stormin

*Re: Stormin' Stomps Snorkboy*

Did you forget 1945 already?

"1944-45 the Toronto Maple Leafs reached the Stanley Cup final once again, and again, faced the Detroit Red Wings for the Stanley Cup.

Whereas 1941-42 saw Toronto make a remarkable recovery to wrestle Lord Stanley's Cup away from Detroit, 1945 was almost exactly the reverse. Toronto went up three games to none with 1-0, 2-0 and 1-0 wins. Lorne Carr was playing rightwing on a line with Gus Bodnar at centre and Sweeney Schriner on the left flank, while nervous rookie Frank McCool shut out Detroit in the Leafs' net. 
But then, the series began to unravel for Toronto. In Game 4, played at Maple Leaf Gardens, Detroit edged Toronto 5-3. The Wings then shut out Toronto in consecutive contests: 2-0 and 1-0. It all came down to Game 7, played at Detroit's Olympia. Mel Hill scored for the Leafs in the first, then the second went scoreless. Murray Armstrong tied the game midway through the third, but with Gordie Howe in the penalty box for crosschecking Gus Bodnar, big Babe Pratt scored at 12:14 to put Toronto up 2-1. The score held, and *the Toronto Maple Leafs won the Stanley Cup again!"*


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*

Well I got a warning about a week and a half ago after I said "If anyone was to send me something please do not send it after Aug. 1" as I was headed out of town. Well Mr. Raider here kept telling me to make room so I did...and then nothing came and he got a good laugh from it......well I see him in chat and he asks if I am home and I say yeppers..and he leaves chat...comes back with a tracking number and says it was nice knowing me.....

well here it is.....

AVO
Bucanero Cano Cubano Maduro
Don Pepin Blue Label
Oliva Master Blend #3
2 different Davidoffs..one little and one Robusto sized
A. Fuente Anejo Reserva XtraViejo
Bolivar

Wish the camera was unpacked but WOW...Thank you Willis!!!

Shawn


----------



## KASR

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*



ssutton219 said:


> Well I got a warning about a week and a half ago after I said "If anyone was to send me something please do not send it after Aug. 1" as I was headed out of town. Well Mr. Raider here kept telling me to make room so I did...and then nothing came and he got a good laugh from it......well I see him in chat and he asks if I am home and I say yeppers..and he leaves chat...comes back with a tracking number and says it was nice knowing me.....
> 
> well here it is.....
> 
> AVO
> Bucanero Cano Cubano Maduro
> Don Pepin Blue Label
> Oliva Master Blend #3
> 2 different Davidoffs..one little and one Robusto sized
> A. Fuente Anejo Reserva XtraViejo
> Bolivar
> 
> Wish the camera was unpacked but WOW...Thank you Willis!!!
> 
> Shawn


Awesome carnage Shawn!
Do a review on that Bucanero - I missed the event when it came to town and I've wondered about them.


----------



## RaiderinKS

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*



ssutton219 said:


> Well I got a warning about a week and a half ago after I said "If anyone was to send me something please do not send it after Aug. 1" as I was headed out of town. Well Mr. Raider here kept telling me to make room so I did...and then nothing came and he got a good laugh from it......well I see him in chat and he asks if I am home and I say yeppers..and he leaves chat...comes back with a tracking number and says it was nice knowing me.....
> 
> well here it is.....
> 
> AVO
> Bucanero Cano Cubano Maduro
> Don Pepin Blue Label
> Oliva Master Blend #3
> 2 different Davidoffs..one little and one Robusto sized
> A. Fuente Anejo Reserva XtraViejo
> Bolivar
> 
> Wish the camera was unpacked but WOW...Thank you Willis!!!
> 
> Shawn


DEAR GOD! A MISSILE HAS JAMMED!


----------



## 68TriShield

*He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Papajohn67 has broken all CS bombing records for the number of gorillas taken out out in one fell swoop!
He pinpointed my AO and let fly with one of the tastiest moab's I've ever seen

John,thanks for crazy generous bomb.You can bet we will be raising our glasses many times to you tomorrow :u


----------



## shaggy

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

wow....very generous


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That is one nuclear cluster bomb, and a hell of a way to say "wish I could be there"


----------



## icehog3

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Quantity AND Quality!! Nice going John, that Herf is gonna rock even harder now!! :tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow, John bombed you with his best stuff. Nice one, John :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



icehog3 said:


> Quantity AND Quality!! Nice going John, that Herf is gonna rock even harder now!! :tu


:tpd: Padilla 1932, Masters Blend, Cien Anos, Padron & More. What a strike! :tu


----------



## King James

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

wow! great bomb! me thinks those will go down rather quickly at the herf


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Damn Dave...I forgot to send the LFD Mysterio's. Guess I'll have to smoke one Saturday to join in the fun. Look far to your West and watch for a plume of smoke.

Remember, smoke one for the troops...how about a group photo with you in the center holding the flag sent by our brothers from the Tiki Hut. :u


----------



## rockyr

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OK... That has to THE BOMB of all time. Way to go John!!!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WOW thats awesome! Thanks Papajohn67!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That was one devatasting hit; multiple casualties all around.
:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Very nice John! Those should be tasty tomorrow :ss


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



papajohn67 said:


> Damn Dave...I forgot to send the LFD Mysterio's. Guess I'll have to smoke one Saturday to join in the fun. Look far to your West and watch for a plume of smoke.
> 
> Remember, smoke one for the troops...how about a group photo with you in the center holding the flag sent by our brothers from the Tiki Hut. :u


Your thoughfulness and generocity brought a tear to my eyes. :tu

Mainly because I can't make Dave's herf.

Seriously, I second the motion of getting some picture from the herf.


----------



## n3uka

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

wow, totally awesome. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



papajohn67 said:


> Damn Dave...I forgot to send the LFD Mysterio's. Guess I'll have to smoke one Saturday to join in the fun. Look far to your West and watch for a plume of smoke.
> 
> Remember, smoke one for the troops...how about a group photo with you in the center holding the flag sent by our brothers from the Tiki Hut. :u


John the flag is in the hands of the person that made it all possible,PDS :u
He deserves something that's not virtual to remind him why he puts up with us

If you had skype,you could join us John...


----------



## stevieray

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



n3uka said:


> wow, totally awesome. :tu


:tpd: :tu


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

nice...very...nice


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

thanks for the contribution John!! Ya know you can still decide to come. Theres always room for another gorrila at our place!


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:tu That was some superior support for the bro's - nice hit! :tu


----------



## rack04

*3..2..1..Take Off*

DC # 0103 8555 7491 2382 0865


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: 3..2..1..Take Off*

That box appears to be large enough to fit a human head.

MCS


----------



## boonedoggle

*Re: 3..2..1..Take Off*

Looks like a late night launch! :tu


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: 3..2..1..Take Off*



Major Captain Silly said:


> That box appears to be large enough to fit a human head.
> 
> MCS


I hope you're not speaking from experience. How much does a head weigh?

That looks like a huge bomb:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: 3..2..1..Take Off*

Looks like he is rack'n them up again.

WTG !!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thats a way to knock out a crew of about 25 Gorillas with one hit.:gn

Nice one John, that is awesome. :tu


----------



## trogdor

*Re: 3..2..1..Take Off*



JaKaAch said:


> I hope you're not speaking from experience. How much does a head weigh?
> 
> That looks like a huge bomb:tu


Reminded me of a great Kids in the Hall skit:

How much do you think my head weighs?

Also:
Looks like it's going to be a hell of a hit!


----------



## JDO

*Re: Another Thank You Bomb*

So I pulled into my driveway today after a long and rather busy week.
Lots of work to do while my boss is gone.
Trying to find a new house and get everything lined up with our agent.
And now this.

I get home to complete devastation to the side of my current home. Unspeakable acts of sabotage look to be the culprit.

Thank God no one was home at the time of this event.










This won't be forgotten........:gn

Thank you Mark


----------



## shaggy

*Re: 3..2..1..Take Off*

i think he just has a bunch of pics he wants to use up

either way.....someone is in for a hurtin


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: 3..2..1..Take Off*

This is getting to be rediculous. Someone has to stop this madman, Cowboys fan.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: 3..2..1..Take Off*

Another already??
Rack04 plays rough.

Good going.
:tu


----------



## yourchoice

*Re: 3..2..1..Take Off*



Major Captain Silly said:


> That box appears to be large enough to fit a human head.
> 
> MCS


Or a nice layer cake


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Awesome bomb John and very generous of you, but we all know thats how you are brother


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Diesel Kinevel said:


> thanks for the contribution John!! Ya know you can still decide to come. Theres always room for another gorrila at our place!


Long haul from Washington State + I can't make the red eye this evening.:ss

Love coming out to the East Coast. Come back once a year to the Phily area to catch the David Bromberg Big Band reunion. In 08 I have tickets for concerts in Glenside PA & Red Bank NJ. Always enjoy the trip except for the driving.:hn


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Awesome hit John, and Dave deserves it for all he's done. Enjoy the herf my friend...salute!!:ss:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: 3..2..1..Take Off*

Dang!!!! he's out of control, or he's lost his mind :r that hit is gonna hurt.:tu


----------



## tech-ninja

*Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*

Getting home from my fishing trip, I find a box. It looks familiar and return address confirms it.

catfish, not satisfied with my return fire on him, decides he'll try to level my house, AGAIN!

Don, thanks bro. I smoked the LG Diez last night while preparing some BBQ and smoked the ESG tonight with spooble and alpedhuez55. Enjoyed them both!

I also got an OpusX, Kristoff, and Felipe Gregorio Dos Capas. :tu

You might want to sleep with one eye open


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*

An awesome bomb to come home to.:tu:dr:dr


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*

Don knows bombs. That is apparent.


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: 3..2..1..Take Off*

I think that someone is begging to be slapped! He's a bombing fool!


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*

Oh my, look at the pretty stripes on that one...


----------



## TideRoll

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's no bomb, that's an a$$whoopin'!


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*

whoa an ESG and an Opus?? Catfish is playing dirty now!!!


----------



## JPH

*Re: Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*



icehog3 said:


> Don knows bombs. That is apparent.


Yeah helluva bomber for sure.......he dont F-Around...... high end NC on your A$$.


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*

Ouch, very nice hit on ya Stewart :tu


----------



## rack04

*Re: 3..2..1..Take Off*



RHNewfie said:


> I think that someone is begging to be slapped! He's a bombing fool!


Not at all. I just wanted these people to know that what they do here at Club Stogie is much appreciated.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*

A ninja hit ninja style.

Nice......:tu

Excellent selection there...:ss


----------



## auradefect

*Re: Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*

Wow, thats an awesome hit.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*

Great hit on a very deserving member.
:tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*

Wow... I've got nothing witty to say... other than nice job, brotha!!!!!


----------



## catfish

*Re: Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*

After recieving those fantastic ISOM gars there was no way that I couldn't send you a thank you bomb. Sometimes I like to send some lesser known yet good cigars for the brothers to try.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Oh, so it's gonna be like that, huh?*



catfish said:


> After recieving those fantastic ISOM gars there was no way that I couldn't send you a thank you bomb. Sometimes I like to send some *lesser known* yet good cigars for the brothers to try.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tu:chk


----------



## Alyks

*So there I was sitting in my station*

I was getting ready for a nice slow day at my station. My partner and I just back from Roger's where we picked up a couple of movies to watch. Suddenly the "bat phone" rings. All my partner tells me is that we are getting called to do a fire stand-by, there's been some kind of explosion. On our way, I check the address..."HOLY CRAP! THAT'S MY HOUSE!"

When we get there, there are police and fire everywhere and another ambulance standing by. The other ambulance is treating the mailman, the poor bastard took some shrapnel. As I get closer to the scene one of the firefighters walks up to me and hands me a smoldering package with my name on it. I look inside and this is what I find:

http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/3473/p1010360nf0.jpg

Thanks Mike (Shaggy). I had been asking questions about where I could find a nice corncob in the city, and next thing I know he pms me telling me he has a couple of old pipes kicking around. You're a very generous brother. Y'all help me out in bumping up his RG, please.

I can't wait to try out them pipes.p And the sticks look wicked tasty too.


----------



## earnold25

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

thanks so much papajohn! I had one of the PAM's at the herf and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Darrell

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*

Odd story.

So let me see if I understand.

You get called a house in your neighborhood? Their is a fire and a mailman is carrying a package for you? That's just weird.


----------



## skibumdc

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*

Do I spy an Onyx in that pile?
Been meaning to try that cigar.


----------



## skibumdc

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

DANGIT dangit dangit! I missed it.
Oh well, next time I guess.
I wanted to drop by just to give you all some cigars and introduce myself, but never got the time coming back from Baltimore.

Anyone planning a September Herf?


----------



## BobbyRitz

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thank PJ! I had a Padilla '32. It was very tasty.

Rob


----------



## tchariya

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

DAAAAAAAAAMNYA! amazing!


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:hn A good way to take out many targets at once. Great idea. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*

I see Shaggy is up to his old tricks again, nice :bxand way to set him up.:tu


----------



## coryj

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*

Entertaining delivery... nice pipes, too!

Nice hit, shaggy!


----------



## jbo

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*



RaiderinKS said:


> DEAR GOD! A MISSILE HAS JAMMED!




Very cool bomb!


----------



## Golfman

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*

You can be my wingman anytime


----------



## Danbreeze

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks again Papajohn for the sweet sticks. I smoked a Padron 64 anny while drinking a Squirt!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*

Shaggy has no regard for safety...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## skibumdc

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Danbreeze said:


> Thanks again Papajohn for the sweet sticks. I smoked a Padron 64 anny while drinking a Squirt!


ROTFLMAO....you said squirt!


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



newcigarz said:


> :tpd: Padilla 1932, Masters Blend, Cien Anos, Padron & More. What a strike! :tu





rockyr said:


> OK... That has to THE BOMB of all time. Way to go John!!!


John, thanks brother for all the good smokes, I tried many of them Padilla '32 was probably my favorite Dave sent me home with a couple more. Two days after the herf I haven't smoked any I've come to the conclusion that with all the good sticks being passed around I've got to let my palate recuperate to fully enjoy the new additions to my humi. Thanks brother!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*

Careful what you say around shaggy!! Nice going Mike!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*

Looks like you were Shagged !! :tu

Nice hit there...:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Maverick, fox 20, away*

Very generous hit on a very deserving member.
:tu:tu


----------



## smokin5

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*



D. Macabre said:


> Odd story.
> 
> So let me see if I understand.
> 
> You get called a house in your neighborhood? Their is a fire and a mailman is carrying a package for you? That's just weird.


cough cough cough...read the stickys....cough cough cough
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9183


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*

Very generous hit on a very deserving BOTL..
:tu


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Now that's just plain crazy!!


----------



## Darrell

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*



smokin5 said:


> cough cough cough...read the stickys....cough cough cough
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9183


Oh, crap. Sorry, I haven't gotten around to reading all the stickies.


----------



## jjirons69

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*

Truly a great preface to a BOMB story. While reading it, I kept thinking, I hope his family was all right. Then I figure they weren't around when the bomb went off. Thank God!


----------



## Tappy

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*

:r

Nice Hit!


----------



## hurricane6

*Thanks Critch!!*

Critch sends me some of his custom spice blend(which smells awesome-can't wait to try it!) and of course some xtra packing!!Sorry no pics,wife has the camera in Charlotte.
Oliva-special S
RP- Vintage '90
Perdomo-Cabinet series P
Rp- Edge corojo or lite-not sure

Great generosity Critch-Thanks much!!
I got your # now!!!!!!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Thanks Critch!!*

Custom spices and cigars,mmmm!Sweet:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Thanks Critch!!*

Dang, sounds good to me.:tu:tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Thanks Critch!!*

Yummy. Nice hit.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Thanks Critch!!*

Custom Spice.......reminds me of when I go see my parents in Italy ! :tu

Yum, yum. The cigars are good to......:ss


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: Thanks Critch!!*

Im sorry Critch. It was nice knowing you


----------



## rack04

*I've been smacked by Oliva*

I have absolutely no idea what possessed Papajohn67 but he completely destroyed my mailbox with Oliva's. Thank you very much. You haven't heard the last of rack04.

You can see in the following what damage you did to my stash. Now it's time for a bigger humidor. My wife thanks you. :hn


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Cake mystery*

My favorite bakery called my home and said the cake was ready. My son called my wife at work and said the cake was ready. My wife called West End Bakery and said "what cake?". They replied prepaid cake and a package was waiting for Scott Curtis. My wife called me and asked if I had a girlfriend. I think I've gotten the most creative bomb in the world. I won't find out until early tomorrow morning.

To be continued.....

MCS


----------



## coryj

*Re: Cake mystery*

Sounds like you have a secret admirer... Very creative bomb indeed!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Cake mystery*

That takes the cake.
:tu


----------



## shaggy

*Re: Cake mystery*

i like it....:r


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: Cake mystery*

OOOOO.....creative. I like it! :tu


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

Yup, you have been officially hit by the Oliva Man. Enjoy them, Justin, you deserve it.


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

Nice Oliva bomb..:tu
I really like those 3 Grand Maduros in the middle. I think they are a discontinued line, but worth getting if you can find em..


----------



## schnell987

*Re: Cake mystery*

Any way you slice it, that's a great hit! :tu
We need pics after you pick it up!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Cake mystery*

:r:r:r


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: Cake mystery*

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........................................


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

PJ got ya good.:tu:tu:r


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

John has most of the U.S. stock of Olivas :ss We enjoyed some at my herf on Saturday...yum!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

*Re: Cake mystery*

creative is an understatement! thats a great idea


----------



## maddman

*Re: Cake mystery*

now you have to worry about Cake and Pie bombs from this place crap i am leaving! Cant wait to see the hit :tu


----------



## ramblinsmoke

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

Very nice. I haven't seen the blue banded Olivas. What are they?


----------



## rack04

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*



ramblinsmoke said:


> Very nice. I haven't seen the blue banded Olivas. What are they?


I'll let papajohn67 or someone else answer as I don't know either.


----------



## Sawyer

*Re: Cake mystery*

That is an awesome hit. Can't wait to see the cake.


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*



rack04 said:


> I'll let papajohn67 or someone else answer as I don't know either.


The blue banded ones are the Oliva Ole Maduro & the Oasis Maduro....since discontinued.


----------



## DennisP

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

:dr

Nice hit.


----------



## woops

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

Those sticks are mouth watering! Nice hit.


----------



## M1903A1

*Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

Okay, this report's delayed a couple weeks; I was letting the fallout from this bomb subside.

Back at Brewer Herf, I lost contact with the group and ended up tromping across the parking lot(s) for over an hour looking for the guys. Then I had to make a couple of trips back across the lot(s) to get all the mojito mixings I'd brought. Tom (Icehog) made me give him my number, and made a point of getting my address too.

Well, about a week later I come home to find a package sitting by the door to my apartment. When I saw who sent it I thought "Uhoh...." EOD personnel were called to the scene, but it was too late....

Contents were a Bolivar Coronas Junior, a Party Short, a Diplomaticos #4, a Puros Indios, and a La Aroma De Cuba. Also included was a DVD of a 1973 movie called Emperor Of The North, which Tom had told me about at a prior gathering of the MoB.

Thank you very, very much for the goodies...and one day when you least expect it, I will get you back!


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

Dang, an elbow , then a crosscheck from the Hog:r sweet:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

That is a one way bomb for sure.

Oliva hit all the way...enjoy you deserve it ! :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

Slammed by the Hog !!

Now smoke those dam cigars and watch that movie ! :ss

Nice one Tom....:tu


----------



## Tristan

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

Nice hit on a deserving BOTL! Those mojitos were mmm mmm good Scott!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

My pleasure Scott, I thought of you last time I watched the movie, with your affection for old trains. Hope you enjoy the movie and cigars....you deserve them for all the walking you did at the Brewers Herf!!


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Cake mystery*

Thats funny right there. :r Are you going to share with the wifey and son? Or is all cake the property of MCS?
View attachment MG.***


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

Oh man things are getting scary around here when the hog starts bombing 
Nice thoughtful hit Tom


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

I knew who sent it when I read the title....another nice hit by PJ.....and Justin if you havent tried those Olivas yet, you're gonna love em 

We dont call him the OlivaMan for nothing :ss


----------



## smokin5

*Re: Cake mystery*

Just be happy you haven't gone on about how you like pudding;
*that* would have made for a *very* messy bombing!:ss


----------



## Cigar Jack

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

I thought the Blue Banded Maduros became the Serie O Maduro?


----------



## smokin5

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*



D. Macabre said:


> Oh, crap. Sorry, I haven't gotten around to reading all the stickies.


 That's OK, I couldn't resist.
It's easy to catch crap dropping when you're low on the totem pole!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: Cake mystery*



JaKaAch said:


> Thats funny right there. :r Are you going to share with the wifey and son? Or is all cake the property of MCS?
> View attachment 5390


I'm gonna share for sure!

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: Cake mystery*

There is a slight possibility that this is from one of the moms that went to Cincinnati with my wife & daughter to the Rascal Flatts concert. They were all pretty blown away by the tickets I got. I'm thinking I told somebody about that bakery here though.

MCS


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

Nice one, Murph.


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

Nice bomb, enjoy the spoils!! :tu

:ss


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: So there I was sitting in my station*

Nice bomb Mike, enjoy the spoils Alex!! :tu

:ss


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

Nice hit!! :dr :dr

:ss


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: Thanks Critch!!*

A little spice and something nice that's what a Critch bomb is made of! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## mike32312

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

:r :r You've been anniliated by one of the best. :r :r Way to go Tom. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

Very generous hit.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

Very nice Oliva bomb.
:tu:tu


----------



## gabebdog1

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

looks like the hogs back at it again :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Thanks Critch!!*

Nice hit on a very deserving BOTL.
:tu:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: I've been smacked by Oliva*

mmm Olivas...:dr


----------



## ssutton219

*People Never Learn*

Some People will never learn!!!

0307 0020 0005 5121 6206

Sorry the wife and kids made me do it!!!

Shawn


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nice John - Very very generous and thoughtful:tu


----------



## rgordin

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I was only there for an hour (had a wedding I had to attend). Unfortunately, Dave suggested I try one of Papjohn's Oliva Master Blends. Dave didn't tell me that they don't make them any more. I loved it and spent the next day or two looking for them on the internet. Drat (though Oliva apparently has told dealers that they might be producing the original and the II again).

I was overwhelmed by Papajohn's generosity. Thank you.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



rgordin said:


> I was only there for an hour (had a wedding I had to attend). Unfortunately, Dave suggested I try one of Papjohn's Oliva Master Blends. Dave didn't tell me that they don't make them any more. I loved it and spent the next day or two looking for them on the internet. Drat (though Oliva apparently has told dealers that they might be producing the original and the II again).
> 
> I was overwhelmed by Papajohn's generosity. Thank you.


I think all they changed was the artwork.Papajohn67 would be the authority though.Shoot him a PM...


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

Nice hit by the hog:tu


----------



## opus

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*



M1903A1 said:


> Okay, this report's delayed a couple weeks; I was letting the fallout from this bomb subside.
> 
> Back at Brewer Herf, I lost contact with the group and ended up tromping across the parking lot(s) for over an hour looking for the guys. Then I had to make a couple of trips back across the lot(s) to get all the mojito mixings I'd brought. Tom (Icehog) made me give him my number, and made a point of getting my address too.
> 
> Well, about a week later I come home to find a package sitting by the door to my apartment. When I saw who sent it I thought "Uhoh...." EOD personnel were called to the scene, but it was too late....
> 
> Contents were a Bolivar Coronas Junior, a Party Short, a Diplomaticos #4, a Puros Indios, and a La Aroma De Cuba. Also included was a DVD of *a 1973 movie called Emperor Of The North,* which Tom had told me about at a prior gathering of the MoB.
> 
> Thank you very, very much for the goodies...and one day when you least expect it, I will get you back!


One of my favorite movies of all time. Lee Marvin and Ernest Borgnine at their best. Congrats on the bomb from the best of the jungle, AKA Icehog3.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

Toms bombs always seem to leave a mark :tu Nice one!


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: People Never Learn*

Hey don't go shifting the blame there. You know you wanted to do it.:r


----------



## Headcrash

*Jin took me out!*

Over the last 8-10 months Jin (Jinny) has sent me some house brand cigars from his local B&M that I have really grown to love! So a few weeks back I asked him if he would be willing to send me some good stock of them and I would send him the money. We worked out the deal and off went my payment and he PM'ed me back saying the package was on the way and he included "a few" extras for me to enjoy!

Well needless to say he has a Masters Degree in Gorilla Math
....this is a few extras!

Thank you Jin. This really is way too much though. I will find a proper way to thank you one day though :tu

Please help me out by passing this very generous BOTL some RG for this crazy sneak attack bomb

Thanks again Jin!


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: Jin took me out!*

Boom!!! Nice gorilla math...my favorite kinda math!! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Jin took me out!*

Wow!!!!:tu


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Jin took me out!*

Gotta love that Jungle math.:mn.That is a nice pile of extras there. :dr


----------



## Darrell

*Re: Jin took me out!*

You got hooked up. Cool :tu


----------



## billybarue

*Re: Jin took me out!*

NIce hit Jin!! Enjoy those sticks. I have been a continual victim of his remedial math skills as well - great BOTL that Jin is I tell ya.

BillyBarue


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Cake mystery solved!*

So, I go to West End Bakery today and pick up my cake. Everybody that works there comes out to see the guy who gets the cake that says "I Like Cake" and gets a package marked "BOOM!" They said the bomb picture on the package scared them a little but they went ahead with it anyway. Looks like JakaAch pulled the bomb move of the century here:

http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?ca471ddfb6.jpg

http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?d213473357.jpg

http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?5a1e2d2445.jpg

http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?c9bbef48ff.jpg

You can click on the thumbs to see the full sized image.

I'm totally blown away! I don't know how I'm going to respond to this one. Jeff & Charlie are freaking amazing!!

Thanks guys, this was great!

MCS


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

Cake and cigars...MMM:dr


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*



68TriShield said:


> Cake and cigars...MMM:dr


:tpd:I don't know what looks better.  Nice hit there MCS, you deserve it!


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

Damn straight the BOMB of the century! Only question is whose gonna top it?!:ss


----------



## cman78

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*



Cigarmark said:


> :tpd:I don't know what looks better.  Nice hit there MCS, you deserve it!


:tpd: That cake sure does look yummy.


----------



## jkim05

*Re: Jin took me out!*

nice hit.


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

Creative hit!!


----------



## field

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

Great hit! Good looking cake and smokes. Yummmmm.:tu


----------



## JCK

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

Now that is an amazing bomb !! cake and cigars..

"How much did you pay for your bad Moto-Guzzi?"


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

I like it, the bomb of the century, gonna be hard to top that....enjoy:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Jin took me out!*

Looks like a great selection there.:tu


----------



## RHNewfie

*It Must Be Done...*

That is all...


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: People Never Learn*

Good one, the wife and kids:r


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

That looks like a big....

Boom!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Jin took me out!*

Excellent looking hit there. :tu

So........Cello on or Off.........:r

They all look good....:ss


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

Damn that looks like it is going to hurt!


----------



## rack04

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

Noooooo.....My eyes, My eyes!


----------



## Smoked

*Re: Jin took me out!*

Nice one Jin!


----------



## rack04

*Re: Jin took me out!*

Wow talk about getting smoked! :dr


----------



## DBall

*Re: Jin took me out!*

very nice hit... gotta love the tag-a-longs...


----------



## Tuxguy

*Alittle Pre Season Bombage*

Dc# 0307 0020 0000 2961 0079


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

:tu:tu:tu:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Alittle Pre Season Bombage*

Bored are we:r:r:tu:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Alittle Pre Season Bombage*

Pre Season as in TOUCH DOWN !!! :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

All in a days work .....:tu


----------



## Darrell

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

:tu:tu:tu

Niiice!


----------



## Darrell

*Re: Alittle Pre Season Bombage*

Someone is lucky!

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: Alittle Pre Season Bombage*

Love the deep bomb play!! BOOM!!!


----------



## FlyerFanX

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

Ducking and running....


----------



## jbo

*Re: People Never Learn*

I'm duckin' and runnin' for cover. Looks like it could be a MOAB!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*



khubli said:


> Now that is an amazing bomb !! cake and cigars..
> 
> "How much did you pay for your bad Moto-Guzzi?"


Is there anything better?

MCS


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: People Never Learn*



jbo said:


> I'm duckin' and runnin' for cover. Looks like it could be a MOAB!


No need Jim. I think he is still pretty sore from the Hillbilly Herf.


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



rgordin said:


> I was only there for an hour (had a wedding I had to attend). Unfortunately, Dave suggested I try one of Papjohn's Oliva Master Blends. Dave didn't tell me that they don't make them any more. I loved it and spent the next day or two looking for them on the internet. Drat (though Oliva apparently has told dealers that they might be producing the original and the II again).
> 
> I was overwhelmed by Papajohn's generosity. Thank you.


Depends on which one you smoked, the MBI or the MBIII. Cbid has the MBI's most of the time, not cheap but very good. The MBIII is pretty much all over the place. I found some of the best prices @ cigarplace.biz. The MBI was a robusto & the MBIII was a double robusto.

Hey Dave, did anyone try the new Oliva V and if so what was the verdict? Also the Oliva Bolds (red cloth label) any takers? If not they missed a good stick.


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: People Never Learn*

Oh I am a lil sore from the herf...but.......

Well that is all for now!!!!

Shawn


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

Hey Scott---MCS
I hope you enjoy the cake and the cigars too!! 
That cake looks good. Maybe a little too much frosting for my likes but I'm sure its better than anything I could get here in Paola. No bakery here, unless you want to count the Wal-Mart or Price Chopper bakery dept. My wife said the West End Bakery almost called the bomb squad when they opened the package.

I guess the Ricochet Bomb-Evil Clown warning post didn't give away my target. Funny that you were the first to comment on that post though.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98670

My wife, yes her name is Charlie, even had some fun helping me out with this one. She was the cake/bakery negotiator.

MCS likes cake.........:dr


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*



JaKaAch said:


> Hey Scott---MCS
> I hope you enjoy the cake and the cigars too!!
> That cake looks good. Maybe a little too much frosting for my likes but I'm sure its better than anything I could get here in Paola. No bakery here, unless you want to count the Wal-Mart or Price Chopper bakery dept. My wife said the West End Bakery almost called the bomb squad when they opened the package.
> 
> I guess the Ricochet Bomb-Evil Clown warning post didn't give away my target. Funny that you were the first to comment on that post though.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98670
> 
> My wife, yes her name is Charlie, even had some fun helping me out with this one. She was the cake/bakery negotiator.
> 
> MCS likes cake.........:dr


I'm still stunned. Your creativity (and Charlie's) really blew me away. The people who own West End Bakery are the grandparents of triplets that went to parochial school with my daughter. We hang out with the parents all the time. They didn't make the connection who I was because I'm always known as the kid's dad! I'm having cake tonight!!

MCS


----------



## Syekick

*Re: Jin took me out!*

You were played :dr


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

Looks like a big M-80!

MCS


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



papajohn67 said:


> Hey Dave, did anyone try the new Oliva V and if so what was the verdict? Also the Oliva Bolds (red cloth label) any takers? If not they missed a good stick.


Papa, Dave forced me... no not really to take home the Olivia Bold (he stated that you liked it very much), who am I to disagree, its sittin in my humi right now. You said it was good to go so later tonight its gonna get smoked:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ragin' cajun said:


> Papa, Dave forced me... no not really to take home the Olivia Bold (he stated that you liked it very much), who am I to disagree, its sittin in my humi right now. You said it was good to go so later tonight its gonna get smoked:ss


Forced you..right 

I'm sure some were smoked at the herf,hopefully we'll see a review or two.I for one love them


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yeah you got that right a review or two would be nice.... wait thats me right?

I'll put up a review... not sure when but within the next 2 days depending on work.


----------



## shaggy

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

it wasnt me!!!! :r


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Jin took me out!*

And every cigar even came in pairs.
Great hit from a very generous BOTL.
:tu:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

Very thoughtful gift - I knew sooner or later you'd get caked.
:tu:tu


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Alittle Pre Season Bombage*

REALLY bored with the pre season games


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: People Never Learn*

Very generous of you.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Alittle Pre Season Bombage*

Nice.
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

Can't wait to see the devastation.
:tu


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

:ss nice one


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

Wonderful bomb Tom. WTG :tu


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

A very unique package. Enjoy the cake.


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Jin took me out!*

Very nice generosity Jin. Your gorilla math is impeccable. :r


----------



## Syekick

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

Where's the pixs with the cigars stuck in the cake and all of them lit????

Super bomb. Great job guys!


----------



## Darrell

*Re: People Never Learn*

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT THE DECK!!!

[dives into ditch]

:tu


----------



## stevieray

*Re: People Never Learn*

go get'em !! :bx


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

That was one planned hit there.

Great stuff....looks yummy. :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

Nice cake and here I thought you were getting one like this...


----------



## schnell987

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

The ultimate bomb! Terrific hit, Jeff & Charlie! This has to be the most creative & funniest hit ever! :tu:dr


----------



## Jason_of_Texas

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

Only way I could see this bomb being any better was if it was a huge cake and jessica alba hopped out with a box of cubans  lol ok so that was a dream I had. hehe Awesome hit!!


----------



## jjirons69

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*



DriftyGypsy said:


> Nice cake and here I thought you were getting one like this...


Sweet Lord, that is one awesome cake! I would cringe having to stick a knife in it.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

I just enjoyed a piece of my most excellent cake after a long day and my daughter's volleyball game. Wow, what a cake!!

MCS


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

WTG Tom! Enjoy your sticks and movie Murph:tu


----------



## jinny

*Re: Jin took me out!*

success!!

I'm always a little worried about getting mail delivered into Canada.

I can exhale now...

enjoy the extras... I'm still trying to get you back for the bombing I managed to live thru.

...and not to diminish your excitement about the extras, but they were sticks that I have quite a few of... so true "extras" in the strictest sense. But they are extras that I've enjoyed so I hope you do too.

:ss


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*



Papichulo said:


> WTG Tom! Enjoy your sticks and movie Murph:tu


Scott has the sticks and movie, but thanks anyway Brent! :r


----------



## jjirons69

*Re: Jin took me out!*

Very, very nice :dr!


----------



## hova45

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

thats the admiral for you he is terrible and dictator like:gn


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

WTG Tom, nice hit on a deserving brother :tu


----------



## smokin5

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

MCS, you may have to change your tag to
"I like cake bombs" !
That's gotta be the best bomb of the year. :ss
Major kudos to JaKaAch!!


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*

That looked like a tasty cake even though it was sugar free.


----------



## Snakeyes

*Re: Jin took me out!*

Great hit Jin! Couldn't happen to a better BOTL :tu



Headcrash said:


> Over the last 8-10 months Jin (Jinny) has sent me some house brand cigars from his local B&M that I have really grown to love! So a few weeks back I asked him if he would be willing to send me some good stock of them and I would send him the money. We worked out the deal and off went my payment and he PM'ed me back saying the package was on the way and he included "a few" extras for me to enjoy!
> 
> Well needless to say he has a Masters Degree in Gorilla Math
> ....this is a few extras!
> 
> Thank you Jin. This really is way too much though. I will find a proper way to thank you one day though :tu
> 
> Please help me out by passing this very generous BOTL some RG for this crazy sneak attack bomb
> 
> Thanks again Jin!


----------



## DragonMan

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

That's going to leave a mark!!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: It Must Be Done...*



shaggy said:


> it wasnt me!!!! :r


:r:chk:chk


----------



## Snakeyes

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

Ouch, that one looks nasty :tu


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: It Must Be Done...*

Somebodies in for a world of hurt!


----------



## tchariya

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*



icehog3 said:


> My pleasure Scott, I thought of you last time I watched the movie, with your affection for old trains. Hope you enjoy the movie and cigars....you deserve them for all the walking you did at the Brewers Herf!!


That just sounds soooo dirty Tom......


----------



## jbo

*Re: People Never Learn*



Kayak_Rat said:


> No need Jim. I think he is still pretty sore from the Hillbilly Herf.


Sore...he probably threw his back out carrying all those cigars back to Kansas.  Ya'll did good.


----------



## Made in Dade

*Re: Bombed by Icehog3!!!!!*

Enjoy the smokes!

Good hit Tom :tu


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Alittle Pre Season Bombage*

Watch the news today kids!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbo

*Re: People Never Learn*

Well the MOAB arrived yesterday and it has taken me until now to get out of the rubble.  Shawn said he was sending me some everyday cigars...nothing special. I've learned something about Shawn. He lies.  Everyday cigars, my hind end. Maybe if you are rich! I would have loved to have taken a picture of them, but my camera got melted in the explosion, so I will just have to list them. Here's the damage:

1 - Tatuaje Brown Label

1 - Don Tomas Allegro Tubo

1 - Avalon "Shorty"

1 - I.T. Maduro Super Fuerte

1 - El Credito

1 - Cigars International Legends Series Red Label

2 - Nestor Reserve Hecho a Mano

1 - Don Kiki Badge of Honor

2 - El Principe

1 - Sancho Panza (smoked last night)

1 - Reo

1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Natural

1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Dark

1 - Jericho

1 - Flor de Oliva

1 - Ashton

1 - Don Kiki Air Force

1 - Hansonia Triple Ligero

1 - Unbanded

1 - Unknown

As you can see, this was NO firecracker! This was a bomb anyone would be proud to receive. Thanks Shawn...and please thank Karie and the kids for me. I am humbled!


----------



## ssutton219

*Re: People Never Learn*

Well Jim everything you did for me, Karie and the kids ment alot to us and when karie heard you were having a problem finding your "every day" smokes at your B&M...she decided I had too many cigars as is (Thanks to the Hillbilly Herf) That I needed to share...so she and the kids...with my permission went through the trays with my every day cigars..and you got the results...Thank you again jim...and there are others that need to watch out!!!!

Shawn


----------



## jbo

*Re: People Never Learn*



ssutton219 said:


> Well Jim everything you did for me, Karie and the kids ment alot to us and when karie heard you were having a problem finding your "every day" smokes at your B&M...she decided I had too many cigars as is (Thanks to the Hillbilly Herf) That I needed to share...so she and the kids...with my permission went through the trays with my every day cigars..and you got the results...Thank you again jim...and there are others that need to watch out!!!!
> 
> Shawn


In that case..."Hey, Karie....I'm having trouble with my car."  Thanks again...it was really special.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*It appears that I again have been "caked"*

I stopped home today between appointments and sawa package on the porch. It it was a "cake bomb" from CigarMark. Now this cake is a do-it yourselfer which is the way I usually eat cake anyway. The cigars, however seem to be prepared and ready for smoking. Once again, these are 5 cigars I've never tried so I'm very excited. I can't believe the generosity of the folks here. CigarMark rocks my socks!!

MCS


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: It appears that I again have been "caked"*

Stogies with Betty Crocker ... what more could one ask for ??

Very nice !!


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: People Never Learn*

Nice shot there Shawn and family. :tu The wife and kids have a good eye for cigar bomb destruction.
I hope you recover soon jbo. :ss


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: It appears that I again have been "caked"*

I hope you don't put sprinkles on your cigars. :r

Nice shot there CigarMark.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: People Never Learn*

Shawn, messing with one of God's own will reap you a whirlwind of hell.

Great bomb on an outstanding BOTL. Nothing like bringing the family in to make stuff personal. No need in blaming us for your lack of forethought in sotgie storage. You play with the hillbillies......


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: It appears that I again have been "caked"*

Nice hit, seems your number is up.:r


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: It appears that I again have been "caked"*

LOL, you have been taking a Cake beating lately


----------



## hova45

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*



Smokey Bob said:


> You got bombed _twice_? o What did MikeyJ send you? Was it something with an hispanic accent? :dr
> 
> Robert :ss


Boli RC
HDM I think Epi 2
LFD DL 660


----------



## hova45

*Re: ppl have no respect for the mailman*










I would post what Mikey send but they have been smoked


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: It appears that I again have been "caked"*

It just wouldn't be the same without the Funfetti.
Very considerate gift.
:tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: It appears that I again have been "caked"*

The cake bombs keep on coming:tu


----------



## Darrell

*Re: It appears that I again have been "caked"*

Nice! :tu


----------



## jbo

*Re: People Never Learn*



Kayak_Rat said:


> Shawn, messing with one of God's own will reap you a whirlwind of hell.
> 
> Great bomb on an outstanding BOTL. Nothing like bringing the family in to make stuff personal. No need in blaming us for your lack of forethought in sotgie storage. You play with the hillbillies......


Yeah...what he said..."You mess with the hillbillies and you're gonna get...uh...uh... what is it he's gonna get again?" Oh, yeah...married and cigars. 

(All this said while firmly hiding behind Kayak and Leaf Hog) 

BTW...Shawn...I also liked the notepad that has a certain hotel chain's watermark on it. That will come in handy.


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: People Never Learn*

A nicer botl you will never find! Great hit on a deserving botl!


----------



## KASR

*KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

You heard it right! A squid-bomb was delivered to me today....and here I thought I was safe!! Well, Mike smacked me up with some fine smokes and some scotch...but in doing so, he has increased me retaliation list to 1,000,001!!!

Thanks bro! Over the top and unnecessary.......you're dead.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Beautiful! It's seems there is a disturbance at home with Mikes name on it...


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Very nice hit by Mike, enjoy Aaron, well deserved .:tu

ps:r:r:r


----------



## Darrell

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Ahhhh man, he got you!

:gn


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Very nice hit very nice!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Looks like 1 of the 10 is a confirmed hit!! :gn

Way to go Squid!! Nice target too!! :tu


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Great hit.


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Looks like 1 of the 10 is a confirmed hit!! :gn
> 
> Way to go Squid!! Nice target too!! :tu


Make that 2 of 10, he got me too :hn

Looks like he hit you hard too Aaron


----------



## Dux

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Very Nice Hit :tu


----------



## txdyna65

*Ship sunk by giant Squid*

I get a call today from my wife....seems an order came in and she said I also had a ticking package. I said oh its nothing honey open it up 
Needless to say she got Squid attacked. Thank you for the fine cigars, whiskey and very nice note Mike, I do appreciate all of it very much.

Heres the damage


----------



## Darrell

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

He can't be stopped! :al


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

The man is on a roll!! Awesome targets!!! :tu


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

That's a heck of a bomb there. 
Squid hits the :gnKSAR
I'm think there might be a escalation of mailbox warfare/destruction.


----------



## FlyerFanX

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

That's two casualties....


----------



## KASR

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

Well, now he's just playing with Fire!

Hey Kenny - I'll trade you your Maker's Mark for my Chivas Regal!


----------



## DBall

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

KASR... isn't that, like, 3 times in one week?

:r


----------



## KASR

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*



DBall said:


> KASR... isn't that, like, 3 times in one week?
> 
> :r


Just two....I think the worse pummelling I ever took was like almost 20 in one week....it was brutal. :mn


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

Looks like the Squid has the big guns all fired up. 
Some massive hits out there..The whiskey's :al are a nice touch, must be there to help in the recovery.


----------



## rack04

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Wow, liquor and cigars. :dr Great combo! Good hit squid.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Looks like someone got pimp slapped by all 10 tentacles.
:tu


----------



## rack04

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

Wow squid is on a roll.


----------



## Budprince

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

Man that's quite the bomb - hope you'll survive the carnage! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*



rack04 said:


> Wow squid is on a roll.


:tpd:Very corny, ..........but I like it!! :tu:r


----------



## coryj

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*



rack04 said:


> Wow squid is on a roll.


:r:r:r

Nice hit(s) squid!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*



rack04 said:


> Wow squid is on a roll.


:r Awesome hit on a well-deserved BOTL, Mike :tu


----------



## Budprince

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Wow! nice cache - looks like Squid is out of control!


----------



## avo_addict

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Another great hit by Mike :tu


----------



## mike32312

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

Way to go Squid. Two great targets. Enjoy the King B :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

DANG...Mike's on a roll alright, nice hit.:tu:dr


----------



## squid

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

BAM!!! :ss


----------



## hollywood

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Nice hit Squid!! :tu


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

Another great hit, Squid! Congrats on the goods Kenny!:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

Kenny I know exactly how you feel, believe me. :ss

You will see my photos later. Looks like he sunk me as well.

He is a sneaky bastage for sure...:tu


----------



## squid

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

BAM!!! :ss


----------



## squid

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

BAM!!! :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Squid is latching on to everyone with this run !!

Excellent hit there...:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*



RPB67 said:


> Kenny I know exactly how you feel, believe me. :ss
> 
> You will see my photos later. Looks like he sunk me as well.
> 
> He is a sneaky bastage for sure...:tu


Holy cow,you too? Kenny,you're a bastage but you deserve it


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

Ouch, that is another devastating hit.
:tu:tu


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

Is anyone taking a count of how many victims?


----------



## schnell987

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*

Nice hits, Squid! :tu


----------



## ramblinsmoke

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Good one squid--what else could a man want besides cigars and scotch? :ss


----------



## ramblinsmoke

*Re: Ship sunk by giant Squid*



Mr.Maduro said:


> :tpd:Very corny, ..........but I like it!! :tu:r


Did someone say corn roll?

BTW, another target fully demolished--nice job squid


----------



## dunng

*Re: KASR violently attacked by a SQUID!!!!*

Very nice hit! :ss


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: Alittle Pre Season Bombage*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=99952

Glad you got it Mike


----------



## croatan

*Hit with a Smokin5pack plus*

Geez, you'd think Smokin5 would show a little professional courtesy and not bomb my house!

I came home to find a a thoughtful note, a gorilla tie (he said I need to dress appropriately to my new position as a moderator), a _very _mixed CD that I know I'm going to enjoy, and five great smokes: a Hansotia Triple Ligero Toro, a 5 Vegas "A" Toro, a Camacho SLR Toro, a Felipe Gregorio Robusto, and a Perdomo Reserve Maduro Figurado.










Galaga recently got a bomb from the same culprit with a note on stationary swiped from an Adult Day Care center, which, as we all know, is incredibly appropriate. Well, my note is from the Hotel del Coronado in California. I suppose it could just be a coincidence that Eric knows I spend my weekends wandering aimlessly looking for cities of gold, but I don't think so.

Now it's time to pop in that cd, light up a smoke, and see if I can find a suit that'll go with that tie 

Many thanks, Eric!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Hit with a Smokin5pack plus*

Great hit; very generous.
:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Hit with a Smokin5pack plus*

A very well deserved hit, enjoy:tu:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Hit with a Smokin5pack plus*

Looks like you will look and will be smokin ! :tu


----------



## cman78

*Re: Hit with a Smokin5pack plus*

MMMM triple ligero nice hit.


----------



## Darrell

*Re: Hit with a Smokin5pack plus*

I'm glad to see you survived the bombing. 

:tu


----------



## galaga

*Re: Hit with a Smokin5pack plus*

Nice hit Eric. :ss:tu


----------



## BigVito

*Bombed twice*

I will post details and pics tomorrow, as tonight isn't good. But I want to say thank you to Mike(Squid) and Brent(Papi) wait till you see the damage report :ss
very very generous I am humbled by it :u


----------



## Darrell

*Re: Bombed twice*

Wooo, glad you're safe from the bombing. :tu


----------



## smokin5

*Re: Hit with a Smokin5pack plus*

Well, I figured if I kiss up to the new moderator, 
he won't edit the ****** I post.
Hey!! Wait a minute! Did he just..... Oh, h3ll.
:ss


----------



## smokin5

*Re: It appears that I again have been "caked"*

I do believe it appears that your shoes have ben muddied with cake.:ss


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

*Re: It appears that I again have been "caked"*

:r:r well, you don't see a bomb like that too often..


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Hit with a Smokin5pack plus*

oooooh smacking the new moderator around, you're a brave soul :tu

Very nice bomb, love the tie too


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Bombed twice*

Double disaster.
:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: It appears that I again have been "caked"*



publicspeakingnerd said:


> :r:r well, you don't see a bomb like that too often..


It's kinda like a short skirt & a looooooong jacket!

MCS


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

*Re: It appears that I again have been "caked"*

Looks yummy. Nice hit, I like cake too...both the food and the group!:tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Bombed twice*

he he he he he I hope you like them:tu


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: It appears that I again have been "caked"*

Hope you enjoy the sticks and the "Funfetti":chk.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Bombed twice*


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Bombed twice*

nice cluster bomb, it looks yummy.:tu:tu


----------



## ca21455

*Deadly Return Fire!*

This was an overwhelming surprise when my wife handed me what was left of the mail. A super return bomb from Brent (Papichulo) that really blew me away!!

A fantastic selection of super smokes and a really cool cutter. The VSGs are on the top of my list for the best smokes ever. Have not tried the Angel 100s yet but they look fabulous!

Thanks so very much Brent!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

What a great way to start the weekend!


----------



## skibumdc

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

Dang. Always nice to receive a gift like that


----------



## gefell

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

BOOM ! Congrats :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Bombed twice*

Well-deserved!! :tu

Great hits!!


----------



## fireman43

*Re: Bombed twice*

Great looking bombs!! Enjoy em brother!


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Bombed twice*

Wow. Very nice looking sticks.


----------



## RPB67

*I was inked by a Squid !!*

Looks like Mike AKA Squid decided to pay some tribute and blow the freakin doors off the bing.










Wow. What a hit Mike.

Thanks a bunch for slamming me around. They will all die a fiery death for sure.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Bombed twice*

Nice hits there.

Looks like you were tag teamed for sure....:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

Me too!! Looks like he's movin' in on the _Family_.....:gn

Great hit!! :tu


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Bombed twice*

it happened at a good time.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

W O W Z E R S ! ! ! :tu

Great hit!! You'll love the Oliva 100's!!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

Nice cigars there.

Looks like you have some :ss ahead of you ....:tu


----------



## KASR

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

He's on a spree!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

Herf time Rich!:ss


----------



## BigVito

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

:r great hit Squid :ss


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

Now that was a super hit!!!


----------



## Headcrash

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

Nice hit to a very deserving BOTL. Enjoy them!


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

Wow very nice bomb Brent, you'll love those Oliva 100's too:dr


----------



## Snakeyes

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

Very nice hit, congrats! :tu


----------



## Darrell

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

:gn

Nice selection! :tu


----------



## KASR

*Re: Bombed twice*

You won't like those 100 Angels....you better send them to me.


----------



## KASR

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

Holy hell! That was one awesome hit - you'll love those angel 100's!


----------



## Cigarmark

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

He's on a roll. Nice ink job!:tu


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Bombed twice*



KASR said:


> You won't like those 100 Angels....you better send them to me.


thanks for the heads up. :r


----------



## SDmate

*Re: Hit with a Smokin5pack plus*

:sl Suckin up to a mod will get ya :bn


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Hit with a Smokin5pack plus*

Excellent smokes James and the tie is the icing on the cake!:tu


----------



## squid

*Re: Bombed twice*

BAM!!! :ss


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Bombed twice*

baam baam :cb


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

Wow, very generous hit.
Those Angel 100's look awesome.
:tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

I am glad you enjoy the selection. LIke I tell everyone those Angels are nice!!! PapaJohn got me into them.


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

Dude, the VSG's are great but take my word try one of the Angel's first. I had my first one the other day, it was outa this world. PapaJohn thats thanks to you (Trishield Herf, yeah rock on brother... oh almost forgot the Bold grade A ...review to come soon pics taking long).


----------



## hova45

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

WTG:chk:tu


----------



## hurricane6

*My wife bombs me!!*

My wife went to Charlotte, NC for a continuing ed/training course for a week.I pick her up at the airport tonight and she surprised me with a BOMB!!! 
Not too bad for someone who doesn't know a lick about cigars!
Camacho-Triple Maduro
MonteCristo-Cabinet Seleccion
Oliva-Serie V
AF Hemingway-Signature
AF Hemingway-Classic
AVO Maduro-not sure which one-never had one
LFD-Ligero
RP-Vintage '90
Drew Estate-Java Maduro
Tatuaje-Cojonu 2006
I LOVE MY WIFE!!!
sorry no pics-camera still packed.


----------



## Alyks

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

You got yourself a keeper there.


----------



## Darrell

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu

Light em up, brother! She rocks!!


----------



## chacmol73

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

She sounds like a great person!

:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

Dangg Man she's a keeper for sure. I let my girl read this1 (hint hint)


----------



## RPB67

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

Now thats a good wifey.

She has some good tatse as well.

Just be careful she doesnt hit the mall for herself now....:r


----------



## coryj

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

You found one of the good ones! Hang onto her!

Like when I showed my girlfriend the humidor thread and the ridiculous collections people here have and I said I can't wait to have that large of a collection. She says to me "If you have that many cigars, you might as well turn a part of the basement into a walk-in humidor." I knew right then she was the one.


----------



## jmcrawf1

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*



hurricane6 said:


> My wife went to Charlotte, NC for a continuing ed/training course for a week.I pick her up at the airport tonight and she surprised me with a BOMB!!!
> Not too bad for someone who doesn't know a lick about cigars!
> Camacho-Triple Maduro
> MonteCristo-Cabinet Seleccion
> Oliva-Serie V
> AF Hemingway-Signature
> AF Hemingway-Classic
> AVO Maduro-not sure which one-never had one
> LFD-Ligero
> RP-Vintage '90
> Drew Estate-Java Maduro
> Tatuaje-Cojonu 2006
> I LOVE MY WIFE!!!
> sorry no pics-camera still packed.


geez, i wish:hn


----------



## jjirons69

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*



RPB67 said:


> Just be careful she doesnt hit the mall for herself now....:r


:tpd: That's exactly what I was worried about, too . Soul mate for sure!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

Way to go, wifey!!! Congrats... :bl


----------



## woops

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

How great is that! Time to buy some flowers! :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

What a lucky guy.
:tu


----------



## Kimyounil

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

Now that's a great hit!


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

*Re: Cake mystery solved!*



ragin' cajun said:


> Damn straight the BOMB of the century! Only question is whose gonna top it?!:ss


:tpd: Good question!


----------



## jaycarla

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

Very nice!! Camacho TM is great.

Any chance of starting a Wives of Gorillas club? We have a President!

Nice score. :tuto the Mrs.!


----------



## smokehouse

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

Nice Selection. Shes a keeper. :tu


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

Wow, your wife hit you very hard. That was a top notch bomb.:ss


----------



## fireman43

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

WTG!! :tu


----------



## ramblinsmoke

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

bombing--it's a family affair. :ss:tu


----------



## hova45

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

what a lucky man you are


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

Cool gal you got there Rick :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

That is one fine selection of cigars.
Nice hit.
:tu


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

The Squid'ster... inking the newbie... You go, Mike!

Nice bomb - nice target. :tu


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

Mike is a madman, very nice hit indeed


----------



## Darrell

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

He got you good!

:gn


----------



## rack04

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

Very nice hit indeed.:ss


----------



## fireman43

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

Another great hit by Squid! WTG!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

Awesome!!! :tu


----------



## DonWeb

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

very nice! but, ya know turn about is fair play...

buy her some cigars too!


----------



## Troop_lee

*newbie package from Papajohn67*

Well I was expecting it so maybe its not a bomb. A package from papajohn67 showed up today. And what can say what a great feeling to open your mailbox and find something like that.

here's what I got.

What great gift, thanks papajohn you are a true BOTL. I have never tried any of these, I can't wait!!


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: newbie package from Papajohn67*

The Angels are tasty.I learned that from Johns generosity :tu A nice roasted meat kind of profile for me,great smoke and greater gesture!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: newbie package from Papajohn67*

papajohn is the man!! The 2 in the middle are some of my favorites!! :tu


----------



## squid

*Re: newbie package from Papajohn67*

Great gift by John! Good group of sticks you got there. Kind of fond of that Angel 100 myself...so enjoy it. John knows how to take care of the youngsters!


----------



## squid

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

That is one fine wife you got there!!!! :tu All mine buys me is underwear and socks.

Your wife got a sister by chance? I'm ready to trade mine in for a couple 25 year olds!


----------



## Tuxguy

*Re: newbie package from Papajohn67*

Let me know how that Alec Bradley tastes. I really like his cigars and that is the only one I have yet to find and try.


----------



## Troop_lee

*Re: newbie package from Papajohn67*



Tuxguy said:


> Let me know how that Alec Bradley tastes. I really like his cigars and that is the only one I have yet to find and try.


Will do, I am letting them rest for at least a day due to the heat of the travel.


----------



## Troop_lee

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

Awsome man, now I need to teach my wife that trick!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: newbie package from Papajohn67*

Very generous.
:tu


----------



## floydpink

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

Nice hit on a deserving target.

Light em up Rich!


----------



## cman78

*DBall - backstage pass*

So I helped Dan out a little (really just a couple of posts) with his 1 on 1 BTT idea. Then I asked him how to get a copy of his cd. He tells me just to pm my address to me. I of course insisted on sending him money first. He warned me not to make him get it the long way :r. I got a package this morning expecting the cd from Dan. I did not expect it to blow my stereo system apart. Dan really treated me to some great smokes with a thanks for helping out and the interest in his music. Help me out with some RG for this great BOTL. I think the name for his boat should be Capo Bombin Bastage!! heres the damage


----------



## GHC_Hambone

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

Wow! Some tasty lookin smokes there!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

Fantastic selection.
:tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

Nice one there.

You got some good smoking ahead of you....:tu


----------



## jpa0741

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*



hurricane6 said:


> My wife went to Charlotte, NC for a continuing ed/training course for a week.I pick her up at the airport tonight and she surprised me with a BOMB!!!
> Not too bad for someone who doesn't know a lick about cigars!
> Camacho-Triple Maduro
> MonteCristo-Cabinet Seleccion
> Oliva-Serie V
> AF Hemingway-Signature
> AF Hemingway-Classic
> AVO Maduro-not sure which one-never had one
> LFD-Ligero
> RP-Vintage '90
> Drew Estate-Java Maduro
> Tatuaje-Cojonu 2006
> I LOVE MY WIFE!!!
> sorry no pics-camera still packed.


I think I love your wife.


----------



## dunng

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

Very nice looking selection, way to go! :ss


----------



## RPB67

*Re: newbie package from Papajohn67*

Thats one way to :bx a newbie.

Great looking cigars there.


----------



## ramblinsmoke

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

Those are some tasty looking smokes :tu


----------



## papajohn67

*Re: newbie package from Papajohn67*



Tuxguy said:


> Let me know how that Alec Bradley tastes. I really like his cigars and that is the only one I have yet to find and try.


If you get a chance try the AB Trilogy Exotic Maduro...weird sucker in the shape of a triangle. Acutally it fits quite nice in ones mouth and it was so darn smooth and tasty. Picked them up a while back from Cbid.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

*Re: newbie package from Papajohn67*

Welcome troop... nice avatar! papajohn has demonstrated some CS hospitality for sure. Enjoy! (Especially that Indian Tabac Maduro... yum!) :ss


----------



## DBall

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

Hahaha... Capo Bombin' Bastage! That's friggin great.

I'm glad they got there before the weekend... I really didn't think they'd show up till Monday. I hope you enjoy em!!!


----------



## ca21455

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

Smoking the 100 now. Very smooth and definitely a strong cigar! I love it!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

Those are some awesome smokes!! I just picked up a box of the Serie G Special G! Love those!


----------



## DBall

*Re: Deadly Return Fire!*

Never had one of those 100's, but the VSGs are killer!

Great hit! :ss


----------



## hurricane6

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

I think Danger Dan went down the slope head first! Nice hit, tastey smokes anda GREAT cd! good one Dan!!!:tu


----------



## Darrell

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

He got you good!!

:gn


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

Very nice bomb there Dball.:tu
You got blowed up real good cman78


----------



## Old Sailor

*Bitten By a Snake*

Booker asks me to stop in the D as I'm heading home from the Shack Herf III, ya, no prob......we meet up and as he drives by, throws a pkg at me and kept going....... no wonder he didn't stop.......Alex aka SNKBYT sent me a jar of his famous BBQ sauce. Many Thanks Alex, this will be tried before I go back onshift Wed.:dr:tu:tu

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221/oldsailor2006/100_0437-1.jpg


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: Bitten By a Snake*

Drive by bombing only on Clubstogie!


----------



## physiognomy

*B&M Bomb macms style...*

My local B&M got in some Opus X and are selling them close to msrp, so I shared the find with my CS friends here in Denver... macms was able to skip out of moving his office yesterday afternoon & we spent a couple of nice hours smoking an Illusione 88 & drooling over the cigars in their walk-in. Not only did Fred pick up the tab for our smokes, but he bombed me with 2 Opus, a Pepin Black Corona Especiale, and a H. Upmann humi for my girlfriends flavoured cigars! Thanks again Fred, you are a fine BOTL & it was great hanging out with you yesterday!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Bitten By a Snake*

Thats one way to bomb you with some hot stuff !!

WTG Alex....nice sneak attack.:tu


----------



## field

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

Fantastic hit!!:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

Wow, that looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!! What an awesome hit... great job!:tu:ss:bl


----------



## cricky101

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

Very thought-out hit! :tu


----------



## macms

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

Hell, we just met for a smoke like we usually do. He forgot to mention that he *gifted me 5 (NC and CC) premium cigars!* :r

Thanks for the kind words Peter. I always look forward to sharing a cigar with you. :tu


----------



## cricky101

*Re: Bitten By a Snake*

BBQ Bomb! Awesome :tu


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

Nice Job All around! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Bitten By a Snake*

Don't let it burn you Dave...


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

Nice one Fred!:tu You too Peter...


----------



## cigarsarge

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

From my past experence Fred is an outstanding guy. :tu


----------



## coryj

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

Very nice hit! Sounds like you got hit back pretty well too, Fred!


----------



## rack04

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

Dang, picked up your tab and bombed you. Great BOTL.


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Bitten By a Snake*

Gotta watch that Booker guy!!


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

Now that is a super nice hit!


----------



## Darrell

*Re: Bitten By a Snake*

Did you get the anti venom administered in time? :ss


----------



## Syekick

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

Awesome.


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Bitten By a Snake*

Alex is a Grade A, Class One, fine-as-frog-hair Gorilla.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Bitten By a Snake*

HaHaHa dave Alex got ya. if u won't come2him he'll sent2u. thxs for the [email protected] shack herf. Enjoy the sauce & thxs for mine alex.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: I was inked by a Squid !!*

Great lookin hit, enjoy Richard.:tu:ss


----------



## Dirty Dee

*Re: Bitten By a Snake*

So, does this mean that Booker is like snkbyt's Hit Man?


----------



## GAW

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

Three times a lady! Cool hit - cool wife! :ssJerry


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

VERY nice selection.
:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: B&M Bomb macms style...*

Great lookin!!!:dr:tu


----------



## volfan

*Another "inked by Squid" thread*

Well, I stopped at my dad's house on my way to the airport this morning (around 4:30am) and lo and behold, no driveway, no yard, and no house. There was a white USPS box sitting in the crater and it was still in one piece. I opened it up and there was a nice small bottle of Maker's Mark, a handwritten note and 10 Premium cigars (one of which is a Work of Art Maduro I think). I will post a pic when I get home. For Mike to bomb me (and countless others recently) and still do all he does for the troops, he needs to be recognized. I am asking everyone to pony up and help me hit that RG for him. Thanks in advance and thanks to Squid.

scottie


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Another "inked by Squid" thread*

He's messing with the wrong CREW!! :mn

I guess he wanted a new mailbox and couldn't convince the Mrs.!! :gn

:hn

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## rack04

*Re: Another "inked by Squid" thread*

Another one bites the dust. I wish I could give him more ring gauge but I need to spread it around.


----------



## volfan

*Re: Another "inked by Squid" thread*



Mr.Maduro said:


> He's messing with the wrong CREW!! :mn
> 
> I guess he wanted a new mailbox and couldn't convince the Mrs.!! :gn
> 
> :hn
> 
> Nice hit! :tu


Patrick, are you saying that he might just want his "MTV".

scottie


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Another "inked by Squid" thread*



Mr.Maduro said:


> He's messing with the wrong CREW!! :mn
> 
> I guess he wanted a new mailbox and couldn't convince the Mrs.!! :gn
> 
> :hn
> 
> Nice hit! :tu


Yes he is....

Enjoy the ink Scottie !! :ss

Nice one AGAIN !!!.............Squid . :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Another "inked by Squid" thread*



volfan said:


> Patrick, are you saying that he might just want his "MTV".
> 
> scottie


MTV and then some!!! :mn


----------



## squid

*Re: Another "inked by Squid" thread*

Don't know nothing about "MTV", but, Scottie.....

BAM!!! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Another "inked by Squid" thread*

Dang...Squids takin everyone out:r:r


----------



## JCK

*Re: Another "inked by Squid" thread*

Mike.. excellent hit on a well-deserving brother. Thanks for getting all those cigars out to the troops as well !


----------



## JaKaAch

*Syekick "game"*

Well Syekick(Joe) ran a little contest last week. He gave us the first line from a song. The first 4 who answered with either the song title, next line, or recording artist would win some smokes.
Due to my poor typing skilz I chimed in with reply #5.. LOSER...
Heres where Joes gorilla math kicks in. He pm's me and said since I was the first one to name the artist he would send me a prize too. 
Gotta love a rule bending gorilla..:tu A fine BOTL gesture.
Great prize package too. DANG Its part bomb in my opinion..

RG for Syekick deserved.


----------



## snkbyt

*Re: Syekick "game"*

nice to come in 2nd........in this case anyway


----------



## hova45

*Re: Syekick "game"*

nice prize pack


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: Syekick "game"*

WOW! Nice prize!


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Syekick "game"*

Nice Prize! :tu


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: Syekick "game"*

Wow .... if that's a consolation prize ...... I'm a little scared to open my mailbox.


----------



## jbo

*Re: It Must Be Done...*



ragin' cajun said:


> Somebodies in for a world of hurt!


That would be ME that is hurting. Thank you Newfie...you are more than kind! The cigars are great and I really look forward to smoking them! I would have taken a picture...but the bomb took out my camera. However, Newfie bombed me with:

1 - 5 Vegas Gold Churchill

1 - Sancho Panza Maduro Churchill

1 - Famous Nicaraguan 1000 Churchill

1 - Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Robusto

1 - Indian Tobac Maduro Corona

These are going to taste great. Thank you again, Newfie, not just for the cigars but for your friendship!


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Another "inked by Squid" thread*

I think he needs his MTV, just wonder if he is wearing an earring and minkcoat :r

Nice hit on a deserving brother Mike :tu


----------



## JCK

*Re: Another "inked by Squid" thread*

Oh Lordy.. I've seen MTV reply to this... Who wants their MTV?


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Syekick "game"*

Sweeet!:tu


----------



## Darrell

*Re: Syekick "game"*

KICK ASS!

What a great BOTL!

Congrats!! :tu


----------



## DBall

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*



hurricane6 said:


> I think Danger Dan went down the slope head first!


I think you put some banana peels on my feet and gave me a pretty big push, actually...

:z


----------



## cman78

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*



hurricane6 said:


> I think Danger Dan went down the slope head first! Nice hit, tastey smokes anda GREAT cd! good one Dan!!!:tu


Wow Dan I never knew you were Daniel Danger.
http://www.timtoon.com/dandanger/


----------



## thrillafrommanila

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

haha, Nice Selection of smokes, Great Bomb Dball :tu


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Syekick "game"*

Congrats on the contest win there.

Nice winnings, enjoy the booty.


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: Syekick "game"*

Awesome lookin pkg.:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

Great lookin hit, ya got some fine smoking ahead.:tu:tu


----------



## coryj

*Re: Syekick "game"*

I posted this in the original contest thread as well, but I got my prize from Joe today as well:










Very generous! Thanks Joe!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

*Re: Syekick "game"*

That is one awesome prize.
Congrats.
:tu


----------



## hova45

*Re: DBall - backstage pass*

all of I have to say is wow:ss


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: My wife bombs me!!*

RG Bump for the wife, rock on babe!


----------

